# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS - Une dizaine de chats vit sur un site en démolition !!! Strasbourg (67) - SOS

## mademoisellecha

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







 Bonjour à tous,

Fin janvier, une bénévole de l'association Cat Mon Doux lançait un appel à l'aide pour une colonie de chats, qu'elle nourrissait quotidiennement, vivant sur un site voué à la démolition incessamment sous peu. 
Se trouvait alors sur place, selon ses estimations, *une vingtaine de chats voire plus.* 

Ne pouvant risquer la mort de ces chats dans les démolitions, *l'association Cat Mon Doux a pris en charge le sauvetage de cette colonie et a entrepris de trapper le plus grand nombre d'entre eux sur place avant que ne commencent les démolitions lourdes*. Hélas, suite à la visite du chantier, nous avons repéré de *nombreux sous-sols dans lesquels les chats se réfugient*, surtout par ce temps (il fait -15° en ce moment en Alsace, voire moins encore la nuit), et *dont* *on n'est pas certains que les chats puissent s'extraire au moment où les murs s'effondreront.* 

Nos délais d'intervention sont variables, mais *il faut impérativement avoir dégagé tout le monde au plus vite !!**
---------------------------------*
A ce jour, nous avons trappé *12 chats, parmi lesquels seuls 6 ont trouvé une Famille d'Accueil. 
*

 :: Les six autres restant étant :  :: 

 Chester, mâle environ 3 ans,* FIV+* qui a peut-être trouvé sa FA
Galli, femelle, moins d'un an, *FIV+*, stérilisée elle attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à elle!  :: 
Gus, plutôt jeune, mâle castré, *FIV+* ne supporte plus d'être enfermé !  :: 
Garou, mâle *FIV +*, 1 an environ, castré, il attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à lui!  ::  
 Le dernier trappé à ce jour dont on ne connaît ni le sexe ni l'âge ni l'exposition au virus du FIV 

 ::  Ainsi qu'un sixième chat blanc et noir mâle, jeune, dont je n'ai pour le moment pas de photo, mais ne l'oublions pas pour autant !  :: 

*---------------------------------*
Vous l'aurez compris, *la grande majorité des chats issus de ce site sont positifs au FIV (en test rapide), et en raison de ce handicap, nous peinons grandement à leur trouver des familles d'accueil.* 
*Double problème :* les chats sont pour le moment en cage dans la chatterie de l'association, déjà deux semaines pour certains d'entre eux qui commencent à trouver le temps long; le beau Gus notamment dépérit. Et comme toutes les cages sont occupées, l'arrivée possible de nouveaux chats est bloquée, ce qui nous laisse pieds et poings liés concernant le trappage. 

*Aussi, nous lançons un appel urgent à toute personne qui pourrait se constituer Famille d'Accueil pour l'un de nos chats ! 
Famille d'Accueil, c'est quoi?

**Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:**

- le temps d'un co voiturage 
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pour quelqu'un qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge dans les FA de Cat Mon Doux
- ou enfin, et c'est bien évidemment l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption du chat par un tiers

 Les chats de la rue sont souvent craintifs envers l'homme, mais jamais méchants. Leur socialisation peut prendre un peu de temps, mais la récompense de leurs ronrons devient alors notre plus belle réussite ! Pas besoin d'une longue expérience dans le domaine, tout le monde, avec un peu de patience et d'empathie, peut devenir une super FA et sauver la vie d'un chat qui bien souvent n'avait rien à faire dehors... 

L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation;
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- la nourriture si cas de force majeure (chat devant être nourri avec croquettes véto...)

 Conditions d'accueil importantes: 

- pièce disponible pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs c'est aussi un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil est un chat qui ne sort pas !!!
*
*---------------------------------*

*Un appel au don a été lancé dès le démarrage de ce SOS*. *L'association Cat Mon Doux n'existe que grâce à vos dons. Aujourd'hui, elle doit faire face à des dépenses importantes suite au trappage de tant de chats, et il en reste encore au moins autant sur le site*; dès que je serai en possession d'une facture vétérinaire (qui sont mensualisées, d'où l'absence de factures justificatives concernant ce sauvetage jusqu'à présent et je m'en excuse), je la mettrai en ligne afin que ceux et celles qui ont déjà donné puissent savoir où nous en sommes.
Cet appel au don est loin d'être clos. L'arrivée de ces chats à l'association, leurs soins quotidiens et frais vétérinaires, leurs covoiturages, leur nourriture, l'achat de nouvelles cages pour la chatterie : *nous ne pouvons pas faire tout cela sans vous.* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

10  (par virement bancaire) Muriel P avec reçu
20  (par chèque) Lady92 avec reçu
20  (par chèque) Lexiekiwi avec reçu
60  (par chèque) Nicole S. (hors Rescue) avec reçu
20  (par chèque) coch. (Cat'Mon Doux c'est vigie le rescator) avec reçu
20  (par virement bancaire) lynt avec reçu
15  (par chèque) Sév51 avec reçu
30  (par chèque) Titakaro avec reçu
30  (par chèque) Rinou avec reçu
20  (par chèque) lili-vanille avec reçu
10  (par chèque) Alexiel-chan avec reçu
40  (par chèque) Gamba avec reçu
20  (par chèque) TROCA avec reçu
200  (par chèque) Mme O. avec reçu
40  de Martine F. hors Rescue (par chèque) avec reçu
35  (par chèque) sydney21 avec reçu
20  de nouveau (par chèque) coch avec reçu
**50  de nouveau (par chèque) Gamba* *avec reçu
20  (par chèque) Amal avec reçu
20  (par chèque) "Sauvons les Animaux"
15  (par chèque) Gaston sans reçu (si j'ai bien compris?)

TOTAL : 715  
*C'EST DEJA BEAUCOUP... IL FAUT CONTINUER ! QUI SUIT?


*Ces dons nous servent à:**

- stériliser, castrer
- identifier ces chats
- les soigner
- les tester
- les vacciner*

*OU FAIRE PARVENIR VOS DONS ?**

- Soit par courrier, à l'adresse du siège de l'association : 

Association CAT'MonDoux
1 rue Philippe J. de Loutherbourg 
67000 STRASBOURG

- Soit par virement bancaire vers :*



*Une somme qui peut vous sembler très modeste représente beaucoup pour nos chats errants. A partir de 10 euros versés dans l'année, vous recevrez un justificatif fiscal vous permettant de déduire de vos impots 66% du montant de vos dons, Cat Mon Doux étant une association reconnue d'intérêt général par les services fiscaux du Bas-Rhin. N'oubliez pas de joindre à votre don une demande de reçu fiscal, en précisant vos coordonnées.*
*Cat Mon Doux accepte également les dons en nature pour la chatterie : sacs de litière, bacs à litière (taille chaton de préférence), croquettes, écuelles, produits nettoyants. 

**---------------------------------
**
** Concernant les avancées sur le terrain :*

A ce jour, grâce à l'aimable collaboration des responsables du chantier, *nous visitons encore les souterrains du site*, qui servent d'abri aux chats par ce temps car ils sont encore chauffés bien qu'à l'abandon, et nous trouvons des traces de chats vivant dedans... *C'est un vrai labyrinthe et il nous arrive de tomber sur un cadavre de chat qui n'a pas réussi à retrouver la sortie, ou à remonter vers l'extérieur une fois la sortie aperçue.* 
Lorsque les murs tomberont, il n'y aura plus d'espoir pour eux et ils finiront ensevelis si nous ne les avons pas sortis de là. Il reste de nombreux chats sur ce site, dont des chatons, qui passent leurs premiers mois de vie dans un froid polaire et un vacarme permanent.


Voici Gus, qui, poussé par la faim, a eu la bonne idée de rentrer dans l'une de nos trappes la semaine dernière.

A ce danger épouvantable s'ajoutent les conditions de vie qui sont en ce moment intenables pour les chats : le bruit des machines 5j/7 de 8h à 17h, le froid qui glace les os, la perte de tous leurs repères. 

 ::  Nous, bénévoles, faisons notre possible pour les tirer de là. Cela demande énormément de temps et d'énergie, les conditions de trappage et d'accueil immédiat sont très difficiles, nous avons désespérément besoin de soutien. 
Ces chats ont besoin de votre aide et leur vie en dépend. Parlez-en autour de vous, diffusion autorisée, facebook inclus.  :: 

Envoyez-moi toutes vos propositions, que je répertorie et fais suivre aux dirigeants de l'association, à l'adresse mademoisellecha@gmail.com. 

Merci du fond du coeur!

----------


## mademoisellecha

*Guapo*, l'un des chats déjà hors de danger, est en route pour son nouveau foyer, la maison de Cibouchat, et fait escale à Paris. 

Les chats craintifs ne mangent pas les humains, et le beau Guapo, dans sa FA de transit que je remercie, nous en apporte une chouette preuve. 



Mobilisons-nous pour les copains d'infortune de Guapo, ceux qui attendent à la chatterie qu'on leur file le coup de pouce de leur vie, et ceux qui sont encore dehors dans le froid et le danger qui menace.

----------


## SarahC

Gus va mieux! Il est aussi plus à l'aise et plus détendu depuis qu'il a un 2 pièces cage de convalo!

----------


## SarahC

Voici Lucky, qui est LUCKY CAR IL EST TESTE NEGATIF!!!!  :: 



N'a pas craché une seule fois, semble-t-il!!! Craintif, tout au plus!

----------


## SarahC

*Merci encore à Luce Lapin pour son article dans le Charlie Hebdo de la semaine en cours!*
Espérons que les lecteurs alsaciens et au-delà liront le journal en  détail cette semaine! Et toute la France par la même occasion!
*Voilà, donc merci encore pour ce super coup de pouce!*
*Je le remets ici, sur le nouveau topic: 
*

----------


## bzp

Génial pour Guapo , Chester et pour Gus qui va mieux !!!

Je continue de chercher pour les autres !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Gus a une bonne tête à bisous ! ^o^
<3

----------


## banzai

allez pour galli et garou

----------


## mademoisellecha

Les 2 plus calmes, et personne n'en veut !
On attend des news de Guapo qui a dû arriver à bon port ce matin  :: 

Toutes nos FAs ont l'air géniales et compréhensives malgré les réactions parfois un peu délicates de certains chats... Chester est arrivé dans sa FA et a un peu fait le fou, mais les gens ont l'air hyper peace  :: 
Tom fait déjà des progrès, il plisse les yeux et joue avec le plumeau!
Etincelle est cool mais encore cachée.

----------


## cibouchat

Je passais justement dire qu'on était bien allé chercher Guapo ce matin (merci encore à Francinette et aux autres participants à son voyage)
Mademoisellecha, je viens justement de t'envoyer un mail avec des nouvelles et des photos.

Guapo est sorti de sa cage pour aller s'installer.. dans la caisse  :Smile: 
Il me laisse approcher (il a juste soufflé Chéri et encore, ce n'était pas méchant), fait "les petits yeux" quand je lui parle mais n'a pas encore mangé. Cette nuit, j'epsère quand il n'y aura plus de bruits à la maison.

Si ça peut aider à décider les gens, notamment pour Galli et Garou qui sont les "triplés" de Guapo, voici une petite photo, prise à son arrivée (donc après deux heures de train et une heure de voiture)... vraiment pas impressionnant  ::

----------


## sydney21

Je craque pour Galli et Garou, je pense beaucoup à eux.

Pour l'instant je n'ai plus de place mais si les choses se décantent prochainement, peut-être que....
Je ne promets rien pour l'instant, mais je suis le post de près.

Possible d'avoir une autre photo des loulous ? Je sais on les choisit pas que pour leur physique, mais ça peut aider. Merci

----------


## gamba

Je ne vous trouvais plus  :: , je n'ai pas eu le temps d'envoyer le chèque la semaine passée, il partira demain.
Les tabbys sont trop chou, allez une famille pour eux!

----------


## SarahC

Merci à vous!

Encore une fois, une bannière pas terrible, mais pas grave, le visuel est là, ma foi!



Au cas où, voici le lien: 



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/44606-SOS-Une-dizaine-de-chats-vit-sur-un-site-en-démolition-!!!-Strasbourg-(67)-SOS"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/174752Bannire.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## SarahC

*Voici un ou une nouvelle venue, qui n'a simplement pas encore été pris(e) en photo auparavant,* et qui est pourtant en cage depuis quelques semaines déjà!
Et depuis trop longtemps, tout comme Gali et Garou. Ces trois là recherchent en urgence une place en FA longue durée, d'autant que le minou noir et blanc est dans une FA de fortune qui rend encore plus compliquée sa gestion quotidienne, car les trappeuses n'ayant toujours pas de place, ce chat là est excentré des autres, et prend encore plus de temps pour la personne qui s'en occupe. Non pour sa sociabilisation, car il ou elle semble relativement facile, mais comme vous l'imaginez, les bénévoles ont une vie et un travail à côté, et ce petit bout blanc aux tâches noires nécessite tout de même des temps de "déplacement", et on ne peut se contenter de passer, jeter de la nourriture, nettoyer la litière et au revoir. Tous ces chats ont besoin d'attention, ce n'est qu'ainsi qu'ils font des progrès.

*Donc voici le chat sans petit nom, pour le moment.

**

J'en profite pour numéroter, l'ordre importe peu, ils sont tous en urgence.*

----------


## SarahC

*
1° Chat ou chatte blanc/che et noir/e assez jeune:* 

*Stérilisation/castration et tests à venir 

Descriptif:* 

*- se laisse toucher sans jamais cracher
- très doux, bien qu'encore apeuré
- suit des yeux, est attentif à tout ce qui se passe dans sa pièce
- il/elle comprend tout très vite, notamment ce qu'est une cage de transport
*
*Bref, un ou une gentil(le) minou/minette*  ::  *qui n'attend que vous!*




*2°* *Galli, femelle, moins d'1 an, FIV+:**

Stérilisée

Descriptif:* 
*
En attente* 




_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage

_
* 3°* *Garou**, mâle, 1 an environ, FIV+:*


_Castré_*

Descriptif:* 
*
En attente* 
* 
*
_
A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage_
*
4° Lucky, mâle, 1 an:* 

_Castré et testé négatif_

*Descriptif:*

*En attente 

*


_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage
_

*5° Gus, mâle, environ 1 an, FIV+:* 

_Castré_ 

*Descriptif:*

*En attente* 




_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage


__J'espère ne  pas m'être trompée pour le descriptif de Lucky. D'autres viendront se  rajouter, si des trappages ont pu avoir lieu ces jours-ci.... A vrai  dire, pas sûr, car on ne sait pas où les mettre...._  ::

----------


## SarahC

Chester, le FIV+ noir et blanc a rejoint sa nouvelle FA et a jeté son  dévolu sur un immense carton pour se loger dans une grande pièce.
Il a bien mangé  et quand il sera habitué il rejoindra les autres animaux de la famille qui a  déjà fait plusieurs sauvetages.

----------


## sydney21

le petit nouveau n'est donc pas stérilisé si on ne connait pas son sexe ? Pas testé non plus ?

----------


## SarahC

> le petit nouveau n'est donc pas stérilisé si on ne connait pas son sexe ? Pas testé non plus ?


Ce sera fait sous peu, mais comme je le disais, les conditions logistiques sont encore plus compliquées pour lui/elle; car déjà de passer le matin et le soir le/la voir relève de l'expédition. 
Les trappeuses ne savaient pas où le mettre, il est chez une mamie qui a accepté de prêter une pièce, et il est excentré du reste de la troupe.
Elle ne peut pas s'en occuper; et cela fait qq semaines que la même personne passe à l'autre bout de la ville pour voir le chat, matin et soir, avant et après le travail. 
Les tests et la stéril/castration sont prévus, sous peu, mais là, pour le moment, c'est un peu "avec les moyens du bord" et au fil de l'eau. 
Rien que pour cela, des FA longue durée soulageraient les personnes impliquées, pour permettre de libérer des places pour les chats dehors, et libérer du temps, aussi, car les filles ne peuvent être partout, et là, c'est vraiment crucial que tous ces chats en cage depuis qq semaines sortent au plus vite de là, car tout le monde va finir chèvre, chats comme humains, comme l'évoquait Mademoisellecha sur le précédent SOS.

----------


## sydney21

OK

----------


## SarahC

*On a changé de page, je remets tout....* *

1° Zéphyr, mâle blanc et noir, assez jeune:* 

*Testé négatif et castré

Descriptif:* 

*- Se laisse toucher sans jamais cracher
- Très doux, bien qu'encore apeuré
- Suit des yeux, est attentif à tout ce qui se passe dans sa pièce
- Il/elle comprend tout très vite, notamment ce qu'est une cage de transport
*
*Bref, un ou une gentil(le) minou/minette*  ::  *qui n'attend que vous!*




*2°* *Galli, femelle, moins d'1 an, FIV+:**

Stérilisée

Descriptif:* 
*
- Ne crachait pas au début mais sature dans son petit box!
- Etait copine de cage avec Garou, mais ont dû être séparés car la promiscuité ne conviendrait à aucun être vivant passé quelques semaines!*




_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage

_
* 3°* *Garou**, mâle, 1 an environ, FIV+:*

_Castré_*

Descriptif:* *
- Ne crachait pas au début mais sature dans son petit box!
-  Etait copin de cage avec Galli, mais ont dû être séparés car la  promiscuité ne conviendrait à aucun être vivant passé quelques semaines!*
* 
*
_
A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage_
*
4° Lucky, mâle, 1 an:* 

_Castré et testé négatif_

*Descriptif:*

*- N'a jamais craché depuis le début
- Chat assez calme

*


_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage
_

*5° Gus, mâle, environ 1 an, FIV+:* 

_Castré_ 

*Descriptif:*

*- Au départ pas content du tout du tout d'être enfermé
- Crache de moins en moins

**A une piste FA qui semble se confirmer!* 



_A gauche, photo récente, à droite, juste après le trappage

_

----------


## Lady92

C est fou ce que les regards ont change! C est vraiment flagrant avec la belle Gali, que je trouve super belle.
Le nouveau ou a la nouvelle est absolument magnifique aussi, ses yeux sont vairons, non? 
Je suis heureuse que Chester ait trouve sa Fa...
Il faut vite des FA pour tout le monde, pour que les trappeuses puissent continuer a avancer

----------


## SarahC

> C est fou ce que les regards ont change! C est vraiment flagrant avec la belle Gali, que je trouve super belle.
> Le nouveau ou a la nouvelle est absolument magnifique aussi, ses yeux sont vairons, non? 
> Je suis heureuse que Chester ait trouve sa Fa...
> Il faut vite des FA pour tout le monde, pour que les trappeuses puissent continuer a avancer


Ben disons qu'ils collent avec ce que je pense à chaque fois, ces chats là ne sont pas des sauuuuvages en puissance, avec du temps, de la compréhension, et de l'amour (cf le topic "les avant/après de nos sauvetages") on peut faire de belles choses. Ils sont arrivés là à des moments différents de leur vie, on passé plus ou moins de temps dehors, vécu des choses plus ou moins horribles, mais on au moins partagé: la solitude, l'indifférence, la faim, la soif, le froid.... 
Le petit on dirait une petite boule de poils toute douce... Je me renseigne pr les yeux, je pense que c'est un effet optique. 
J'oublie, ce qu'ils partagent aussi, c'est la cage, et ils en ont marre. Galli et Garou étaient potes, ils sont maintenant en cage séparée car ont du mal à se supporter...
Moi aussi si on m'enfermait même avec mon meilleur pote ds ma SDB 3 semaines je pense que j'aurais envie de le cogner!

----------


## cibouchat

Sarah, tu résumes tellement la situation...  :Frown: 
Galli et Garou n'ont même plus la présence l'un de l'autre. Si une famille pouvait les accueillir très rapidement, ce serait merveilleux.

Guapo a mangé et je l'entends se balader dans la chambre. Quand j'entre, il part se cacher mais toujours dans un endroit d'où il peut me voir et regarde tout ce que je fais.
Ce matin, il avait "rangé" la chambre à sa manière, bien mangé, y compris les croquettes et s'est laissé approcher. Il est même passé à 5cm de moi pour changer de cachette, mais je ne bougeais pas, pour ne pas l'effrayer.
Cet après-midi, j'ai étendu une lessive dans la chambre et il regardait tout ce que je faisais. Je lui parlais, il fermait les yeux et posait la tête sur ses pattes. Au moindre bruit, il les rouvrait mais il était assez en confiance pour se laisser un peu aller.
Comme c'est le cas pour Chester, lorsque la quarantaine de Guapo sera terminée, il ira rejoindre la bande de poilus.

Je souhaite à tous les doudoux issus de ce sauvetage de vite trouver une FA.
Je vais repartager sur ma page facebook, même si jusqu'à présent, ça n'a pas porté ses fruits  :Frown:

----------


## lynt

Ils sont vraiment beaux tous ces minous et ils ont l'air plutôt sereins, il faut vite que des FA se proposent pour eux  :: .

Je me pose des questions sur les chats FIV+ à caractère difficile (j'en ai une à la maison, toujours en isolement) ; je vois que ceux en accueil rejoindront les autres chats chez leur FA après quarantaine, si quelqu'un qui a de l'expérience dans le domaine peut me mp pour me dire quels sont les risques, s'il faut prendre des précautions pour la "rencontre" etc... Un chat agressif avec l'humain ne le sera pas forcément avec les autres chats, quels sont les indices à rechercher pour tenter de savoir si on peut mettre les chats ensemble ou pas ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## SarahC

> Ils sont vraiment beaux tous ces minous et ils ont l'air plutôt sereins, il faut vite que des FA se proposent pour eux .
> 
> Je me pose des questions sur les chats FIV+ à caractère difficile (j'en ai une à la maison, toujours en isolement) ; je vois que ceux en accueil rejoindront les autres chats chez leur FA après quarantaine, si quelqu'un qui a de l'expérience dans le domaine peut me mp pour me dire quels sont les risques, s'il faut prendre des précautions pour la "rencontre" etc... Un chat agressif avec l'humain ne le sera pas forcément avec les autres chats, quels sont les indices à rechercher pour tenter de savoir si on peut mettre les chats ensemble ou pas ? Merci d'avance.


Ce sujet étant ds les "ils risquent la mort", ce serait préférable d'ouvrir un sujet ds "chats", et de mettre le lien ici, pr que ce sujet là reste le topic des solutions que nous n'avons pas, depuis des semaines, et que le "nouveau tien" puisse aider, et pr ce SOS, et pr les SOS de façon générale. Moi perso, je dirais "faire comme av des chats normaux", et les présenter petit à petit, après quarantaine, on comprend vite si ça se castagne. Mais je ne vais pas développer, souhaitant que ce sujet reste le topic de recherches de FA. Merci.  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est pour ça que je demandais des mp  ::

----------


## SarahC

> C'est pour ça que je demandais des mp


Excuse moi, je n'avais pas vu MP.... Ceci dit, un sujet peut aider aussi  :: 

Sinon, comme je ne suis qu'un contact indirect, j'ai demandé des photos et des précisions sur les caractères, car si on reste encore dans cette situation d'attente, on va attendre encore longtemps, et les chats dehors ne seront plus une dizaine, mais 2 ou 3, et pas parce qu'ils auront été sauvés...

----------


## SarahC

*Zéphyr* *est donc un garçon, négatif, OUF!!!!

**Gus** a trouvé une FA, semble-t-il, sa FA doit juste se prendre le temps de l'amener à bon port. Il est devenu plus calme et crache bcp moins. 

**Lucky* *n'a jamais craché une seule fois, ça, c'est pour la suite des descriptifs.

**Galli, Garou et Zéphyr** saturent de leur cage...
Les 2 premiers, comme indiqué, étaient potes, mais la promiscuité les a "séparés".
**
De toute façon, que ce soient eux deux, Zéphyr ou Lucky, ils ne peuvent rester indéfiniment enfermés, les cages de convalo ne peuvent être QUE du temporaire!!!* *

Enfin, un chat de plus de trappé, mais je n'ai pas encore les infos.*

----------


## mademoisellecha

*Un nouveau trappé hier, un gros tigré dont j'attends une photo pour ces jours-ci.*
Veuillez excuser (enfin surtout toi Sarah) mon absence de ces derniers jours, je n'avais pas la possibilité de me connecter.
Je ne suis toujours pas chez moi; je vais appeler tout le monde demain à mon retour pour avoir un grand topo, et prendre le relais de Sarah qui doit en avoir bien ras le bol  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pas de souci, vraiment, pr une fois que je m'occupe un peu des chats en local!! Ca me fait plaisir, au contraire! 
Mais ton aide, je dis pas non pour autant!!!  ::

----------


## félie

Je suis FA de Tom et je me suis dit que certains voudraient avoir des nouvelles donc voici quelques photos de Tom :

----------


## SarahC

Comment s'adapte-t-il? Merci pr les photos!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Trop cool Félie, ça n'a pas l'air d'aller au top son museau, ça va pour les soins? En tout cas il a l'air de trouver le tapis de sol à son goût  :: 

On a trouvé pour Gus, il sort, ça y est ! 
On cherche toujours des FA urgemment pour sortir *Galli, Garou, Lucky et Zéphyr* de leurs cages !* Certains sont là depuis trois semaines, ils en ont marre, marre, marre ! C'est pas une vie, ne les oubliez pas !!*

Garou, mâle *FIV +, 1 an environ, castré,** il attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à lui!* 


Galli, femelle, moins d'un an, *FIV+, stérilisée elle attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à elle!*


*Lucky,* mâle jeune, négatif au FIV, castré, *il attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à lui!* 


*Zéphyr,* mâle jeune, négatif au FIV, castré, *il attend dans sa cage qu'on s'intéresse à lui!* 



* Récap des dons reçus à ce jour* 

DATE
DON
DONATEUR
MOYEN

29/01/12
60,00
S. Nicole
chèque

29/01/12
20,00
D.G. Liliane
chèque

30/01/12
40,00
B. Berangère
chèque

30/01/12
30,00
C. Corinne
chèque

30/01/12
200,00
O. Maud
chèque

30/01/12
30,00
D. France
chèque

31/01/12
10,00
C. Julie
chèque

31/01/12
20,00
B. Jean-Jacques
chèque

03/02/12
40,00
F. Martine
chèque

03/02/12
15,00
L. Florence
chèque

08/02/12
50,00
D. Yves
chèque

13/02/12
20,00
K. Sandrine
chèque

12/02/12
20,00
C. Severine
chèque

08/02/12
20,00
D.G. Alexandra
chèque

14/02/12
20,00
L. Florence
chèque

10/02/12
20,00
Asso sauvons les animaux
chèque

30/01/12
20,00
T. Amal
chèque

17/02/12
20,00
B. Jean Jacques
chèque






01/02/12
300,00
K. Estelle
chèque




*
TOTAL = 955 euros 
*_merci de me faire parvenir un MP si votre prénom et initiale figurent dans cette liste mais que vous souhaitez l'anonymat total, 
ce récapitulatif me parvient de l'asso et je ne sais pas qui correspond à quel pseudo, je ne peux donc faire autrement pour vous identifier..._*

Je vous rappelle que vous pouvez donner en envoyant un virement au RIB ci-dessous


Ou par courrier à :

Association CAT'MonDoux
1 rue Philippe J. de Loutherbourg 
67000 STRASBOURG

Notre première facture est arrivée et je vous la transmets. Elle ne concerne que les soins de trois chats et s'élève à 376,50 euros, nous avons à ce jour sorti 13 chats de la rue, l'appel au don est toujours d'actualité ! 







*

----------


## SarahC

Du coup, tu peux la mettre sur l'appel à dons?

----------


## lynt

Il doit manquer tous les dons effectués par virement (le mien est effectif depuis le 30/01).

----------


## mademoisellecha

Hum oui, c'est très bizarre.
Je vais voir avec le président de l'asso.

----------


## SarahC

A-t-on des premières infos sur le chat trappé récemment?
A-t-on revu la maman et son BB sur le site?

----------


## félie

La photo est un peu mensongère niveau du museau de Tom, car effectivement en regardant la photo on peu penser qu'il a le nez amoché mais c'est à cause de sa petite tache sur la droite. Son petit museau va bien, il a juste deux petite égratignures.
Pour les soins sa va , 2 bénévoles m'ont apportées le vermifuge que je dois lui donner vendredi. Par contre il tousse un petit peu et comme il a de toute façon un rappel chez le vétérinaire à faire, avec une bénévole on va l'emmener voir le vétérinaire rapidement, pour ne pas prendre de risque.

Pour l'adaptation, sa va de mieux en mieux. Lorsque il va dans sa litière, et même quand je suis là, il se permet un petit tour du studio.
Il ne crache plus depuis 3 jours environs. Il aime la musique et il joue avec le plumeau. Il regarde de plus en plus ma main, mais je ne le touche pas encore, j'attends qu'il se rapproche de lui même. 
Le seul petit problème que j'ai avec Tom et que j'essaie de résoudre avec une bénévole c'est au niveau du pipi. Hier soire encore j'ai marché dans une petite flaque . . . ( mais au moins pour le moment il ne se soulage plus sur mon canapé). Il fais ses gros besoins dans la litière et parfois son pipi aussi mais il a encore tendance à faire un pipi ailleurs que dans la litière ( et apparemment ce n'est pas une marque de territoire).

----------


## cibouchat

Contente de lire de bonnes nouvelles de Tom  :: 
Et très très heureuse de savoir que Gus doit être sorti ce soir  ::  :: 
J'espère que les autres chéris auront rapidement cette chance (si on peut considérer que trois semaines, c'est rapide!) Si vous avez une petite place, n'hésitez pas! Pour aider ces chats mais aussi pour remonter le moral des bénévoles de l'assoc qui n'ont pas sorti ces chats de la rue pour les enfermer en cage indéfiniment!!!

Guapo va bien. Il mange très bien, me laisse approcher et ne dit rien si je garde une distance réglementaire. Il fait tous ses crottins dans la litière et faisait ses pipis dans la caisse de transport que je lui ai enlevée ce matin. Du coup, je vais voir où il "décide" de les faire maintenant.
On a acheté un plumeau tout à l'heure et c'est un bide total! Il s'est laissé toucher par le plumeau mais n'a pas du tout aimé, il le grogne, le souffle et quand je suis retournée le voir tout à l'heure, j'ai approché le plumeau, il l'a attaqué et s'est tapi dans sa cachette  :Frown:  Je ne l'utiliserai plus mais lui ai laissé par terre, dans un coin de "sa" chambre, s'il veut aller le découvrir.
Hier, au moment où Chéri sortait de la chambre, Badaboum s'est faufilé et a vu Guapo qui était dans sa caisse de transport. J'ai porté Badaboum pour qu'il ne s'approche pas trop mais ils se sont vus et sentis de loin à travers les "barreaux", aucun des deux n'a réagit. Ils avaient l'air aussi intrigué l'un que l'autre! Je pense que la "socialisation" avec les chats se fera sans problème. Pour le chien, on verra par contre...

Une nouvelle petit photo du beau Guapo :

----------


## félie

Pour le plumeau c'est normal. Si j'ai bien suivit sa fais peu de temps que Guapo est chez toi.
La première semaine Tom crachait aussi sur le plumeau. Tu vas voir, il va finir par aimer.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Je ne crois pas que la maman et son petit aient été revus.
Les conditions de trappage empirent pour nous, un imprévu a eu lieu la semaine dernière sur le chantier qui nous empêche de trapper tranquille, il serait fastidieux et inutile de vous en dire plus pour le moment mais *ce SOS doit pour l'instant rester à flot impérativement car nous n'avons pas la queue d'une solution pour Galli, Garou, Zéphyr et Lucky, ainsi que leur pote tigré dont je n'ai toujours pas de photo.* 

Pourquoi n'intéressent ils personne ??? Trois semaines qu'ils sont là !! Les cages font moins d'un mètre cube !!! 

Quelques news de Chester, toujours aussi détente, en mode où est Charlie  ::  merci à sa FA Isa :

----------


## mademoisellecha

*LUCKY est casé ! * 

N'oubliez pas GALLI, GAROU, ZEPHYR et leur copain sans nom !

----------


## SarahC

*J'ajoute, sans détailler, que ce n'est NI de tout repos pour les trappeuses, NI un contexte SECURISE pour les chats ET les trappeuses!

**Je ne rentre pas dans le détail, mais le site peut , humains et chats, vous faire faire des rencontres peu rassurantes et potentiellement dangereuses, alors de grâce, si vous lisez et pouvez en accueillir, faites signe!*

----------


## félie

::  3 semaines ? Mais c'est énorme, ils vont finir par dépérir. 
Je fais partis de l'association animalsace sur Strasbourg, j'ai demandée qu'il fasse un appel à l'aide, ce qu'ils ont fait sans résultat, je fais pareil via mon facebook mais sans le moindre résultat non plus. Quand je dis que les gens on de moins en moins de coeur.

Si je pouvais je les prendrais tous les 3. 

Mais sinon je suis contente pour Chester ( j'ai failli être sa FA).

Courage à tous.

----------


## SarahC

Ils passent même doucement le cap de la 4ème semaine, qui supporterait d'être enfermé dans son couloir ou dans ses toilettes même 2 jours avec comme seule compagnie une assiette de bouffe passée par la porte et les WC? Certes la comparaison est bête, mais c'est clairement cela, leur quotidien.... 

Et ils ne savent pas du tout pourquoi on les a arraché à leur vie, pourquoi c'est pour leur bien, et pourquoi les gens dont ils ont encore peur semblent qd même bien s'en occuper.... 

Ils ne savent pas pourquoi, ni combien de temps, ni comment ils sortiront de là, c'est un peu comme un rapt, sauf qu'on ne peut même pas leur parler, et leur traduire que c'est une nouvelle et belle vie qui les attend........

Mais il faut des FA!!!!! Et vite!!!!

----------


## ororea

Moi je veux bien être famille d'accueil de lucky ou du chat tigré mais je vis dans un appartement de 26m² à Paris Ternes (17eme).

----------


## KiaS

Pfiou les pauvres loulous... Si aucune asso peut me chapeauter pour les chats de la fourrière, je peux éventuellement prendre Zéphyr. En plus j'ai cru comprendre que quelqu'un faisait Strasbourg-Metz pour venir chercher un chat donc elle pourrait peut être amener Zéphyr?

----------


## SarahC

> Pfiou les pauvres loulous... Si aucune asso peut me chapeauter pour les chats de la fourrière, je peux éventuellement prendre Zéphyr. En plus j'ai cru comprendre que quelqu'un faisait Strasbourg-Metz pour venir chercher un chat donc elle pourrait peut être amener Zéphyr?


On voit pour la RP, en soirée. Je fais signe ds tous les cas, moi, ou mes contacts.

----------


## SarahC

> Moi je veux bien être famille d'accueil de lucky ou du chat tigré mais je vis dans un appartement de 26m² à Paris Ternes (17eme).


Lucky est casé. Par contre, peut-on avoir votre tél et votre mail en MP? 
Merci.

----------


## Lady92

Je trouve les nouvelles des loulous en FA plutot encourageantes!  Merci au Fa et aux trappeuses! 
Sympa les yeux de Chester dans son carton :-)
Excellente nouvelle pour Lucky! 
Gali et Garou sont les plus anciens en cage...il serait grand temps que vienne leur tour de trouver une gentille FA patiente  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Oui, Galli et Garou sont là depuis le début du sauvetage, il y a près d'un mois !!! Allô ! 
Quand il y a du persan ou du sacré de Birmanie dans l'histoire, même FIV+, même vieux ou pourri, il y a toujours du monde, mais pour des tigrés d'un an c'est mort... ça me sidère !

merci de me faire parvenir toutes vos propositions d'accueil avec coordonnées à l'adresse  mademoisellecha@gmail.com

 ::  IL Y A URGENCE !  ::

----------


## cibouchat

Pour avoir en FA le frère de Galli et Garou, je peux vous garantir que c'est un loulou adorable, qui ne demande qu'à prendre confiance en l'être humain et qu'il est magnifique

C'est super pour Lucky!!!

Des nouvelles de Gus?

Si ça pouvait le faire pour Zéphyr, ce serait top!

Je vais relancer sur facebook pour Galli et Garou, j'espère avoir plus de succès que les fois précédentes...

----------


## SarahC

Et yen a un dernier!!!! Et tous les autres à la rue!!!!

----------


## pixsoume

Voici la photo du dernier je pense, puisque qu'il s'appelle Mattéo... Et encore un tigré... Aucune info pour le moment si ce n'est que lui aussi voudrait bien trouver une FA

----------


## SarahC

Merci! Il a un regard plutôt avenant, je trouve!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Il est trop beau! 
Bon, c'est bien, avec le départ de Lucky en FA, jme disais qu'on commençait à être en dèche de tigrous  ::  

Allez, une pensée pour le gros Mattéo et ses copains Galli et Garou, parlez-en autour de vous, ne les laissez pas tomber...

----------


## cibouchat

Je m'excuse d'avance pour le hors sujet mais aussi de mettre un peu de bonne humeur sur ce post si triste mais... je rigole toute seule en voyant Mattéo et en pensant que, pour une fois que vous choisissez un prénom "sexé", c'est peut-être une fille  :: 

J'ai relancé sur facebook pour les loulous... je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre  :: 
Je transmets aussi les mails reçus de Sarah mais que faire de plus en étant si loin?  ::

----------


## fina_flora

y a t il un covoiturage de Strasbourg vers la rp de prévu?
si oui, quand? et Cat Mon Doux suivrait si FA en rp?
désolé, je tente de faire avancer le post comme je peux

----------


## mademoisellecha

*Je traite ce soir les propositions de FA de Sydney21 et KiaS*. Si la proposition de Sydney21 convient, un covoit vers RP sera recherché.
Merci pour vos propositions qui nous permettent d'espérer faire enfin sortir Galli et un de nos non-FIV.
*
Ah oui, Mattéo est NON FIV! et il est castré. C'est donc un garçon! donc cibouchat,*  :: toi même  ::

----------


## ororea

Je me propose pour Mattéo comme famille d'accueil

----------


## cibouchat

Qu'est ce que tu fais avec la langue dehors mademoisellecha, tu veux encore me rouler une pelle?  :: 

Donc deux propositions de FA à traiter et une nouvelle... c'est génial!
J'espère que ça va coller et les doudoux pourront bientôt sortir de leur cage et se dégourdir les coussinets  :: 

Merci aux dernières personnes qui se sont proposées, ça rebooste!!!  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ororea, je peux t'appeler genre maintenant? j'ai pas ton numéro je crois, tu me MP?
J'ai vu que tu te proposais aussi sur le SOS relayé par pixsoume pour les 3 chats FIV+ que l'asso vient de récupérer suite au décès de leur maîtresse, dans les 2 cas j'ai besoin de te contacter, (mais j'avoue que si tu pouvais prendre un FIV ce serait vraiment cool)

----------


## ororea

Oui, il y aura peut-être moins de propositions pour le fiv+

----------


## cibouchat

UP pour ces doudoux...

Ca a donné quoi les pistes proposées?
Il reste qui à "placer"??
D'autres chats se sont laissés attraper???

----------


## SarahC

> C'est bon, si tout se passe bien, j'accueille le chaton roux vendredi 2 mars.
> merci!


Une FA potentielle accueille un chat d'un autre SOS. 

Sinon, pour les autres, Mademoisellecha, malgré un point commun (une dent de sagesse) tente de faire le point avec tout le monde au plus vite.
La différence entre elle et moi est qu'elle a passé le stade torture, moi, c'est sous peu.  :: 
Elle a pris contact, en principe, avec tout le monde.

*Je sais qu'un nouveau chat a été trappé.

Et que la maman n'a pas un mais DEUX BEBES....... Et qu'elle est toujours sur le site....*

----------


## sydney21

Si tout se passe bien, Galli viendra poser ses petites valises chez moi sous peu...

----------


## GUSFA

Bonjour, 
Pour ceux qui voulaient des news de GUS, en voila... =)

Il va bien, il est de plus en plus cool, il mange bien ( surtout le thon dont il raffole!!) un vrai pacha! Il crache de temps en temps par principe, mais c'est plus pour râler que pour faire le méchant. J'arrive à jouer avec lui, et il se laisse bien volontiers caresser après avoir mangé!!! Voila des photos de lui en train de roupiller prises à l'instant! =)

----------


## SarahC

> Si tout se passe bien, Galli viendra poser ses petites valises chez moi sous peu...


 ::

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour, 
> Pour ceux qui voulaient des news de GUS, en voila... =)
> 
> Il va bien, il est de plus en plus cool, il mange bien ( surtout le thon dont il raffole!!) un vrai pacha! Il crache de temps en temps par principe, mais c'est plus pour râler que pour faire le méchant. J'arrive à jouer avec lui, et il se laisse bien volontiers caresser après avoir mangé!!! Voila des photos de lui en train de roupiller prises à l'instant! =)


SUPER! Merci pr les news!

----------


## félie

::  Incroyable, Gus se laisse gratter la tête .
Moi qui pensais que sa avançais vite avec Tom, au bout de 2 semaines, on se trouve dans une période de stagnation. Et depuis hier ( où il a été chez le vétérinaire), il s'est lancé un défi : attraper ma main . . .
 ::

----------


## GUSFA

J'avoue pour le coup c'est rapide, mais je précise que c'est que quand monsieur Gus veut... mon copain à voulu faire de même aujourd'hui, il s'est pris un coup de patte!^^ 

Si ça peut aider, la première fois que je l'ai caressé, j'avais passée bcp de temps avec lui, couchée par terre à lui envoyer des bisous, à lui parler doucement, à lui donner du thon, une fois qu'il était bien détendu j'ai approchée la "souris" ( enfin le petit bâton)  comme il n'a rien dis je l'ai caressé avec, il avait l'air d'apprécier donc j'ai tentée la main, ça à marché. Maintenant je le caresse seulement quand je le sens très très cool sinon il crache ( si je l'embête trop il me rappel à l'ordre!!). En tout cas, honte à moi, c'est aussi parce que je suis tellement fan, que je le laisse jamais tranquille le pépère! 

Pour les pipi j'en ai moins aussi, maintenant il les fait seulement quand je suis dans la même pièce que lui... il ne va pas à litière quand je suis la! (sauf aujourd'hui exceptionnellement)

----------


## félie

Ah sa de toute façon, en général pour ce qui est des câlins, c'est les chats les maîtres. 
Mais c'est vraiment génial en tout cas. Je suis tellement contente qu'il soit sortis de sa cage. 
Il reste caché ou vadrouille un peu ?

Pour Tom ( je ne crie pas victoire trop rapidement), mais sa va faire quelques jours que je n'es plus eu à nettoyer du pipi au sol : il fait dans la litière.

Je passe aussi beaucoup de temps avec lui, allongée par terre, à lui raconter ma vie et à lui dire qu'il est beau, il est détendu mais par contre se serait impossible pour moi de le caresser encore : ma main lui pose de gros problèmes. 
 ::  ( ce smiley n'a rien avoir avec le contenu du message, mais j'aime)

----------


## Lady92

C est genial tout ca!  J en reviens pas de la vitesse a laquelle vous progressez!  C est hallucinant!
Faudrait lancer un concours pour motiver les joueurs a tenter l experience... La premiere qui parvient a avoir des vrais calins prolonges a le droit d en accueillir un autre en FA :-) pas mal non?

----------


## cibouchat

Wahouuuuuuuuuuuuu Gus  :: 
Déjà c'est génial de le savoir libre mais en plus le voir aussi bien, aussi détendu et se laisser caresser je suis sur le ... !  :: 


Pas sur que nous gagnions le concours... je ne trouve pas que Guapo fasse beaucoup de progrès mais je pense qu'il passe trop de temps seul. D'ailleurs, hier, il a miaulé. On pense que c'était pour appeler les copains chats qu'il découvre petit à petit puisque tous les jours je vais lui rendre visite avec un ou plusieurs loulou(s) pour découvre leur odeur et leur présence. Ils ne se sont jamais approchés de sa cachette mais ils se regardent mutuellement et puis "notre" chat va se balader, Guapo le surveille...
Aujourd'hui, j'ai emmené le chien pour la seconde fois. Il s'est approché un peu (un mètre environ) et Guapo a "attaqué" (dans son esprit, il s'est défendu) mais il a seulement mis un bon coup de patte (les poils ont amorti)
Je pense très sérieusement que Guapo s'ennuie seul donc je pense ne pas attendre tout à fait les deux semaines réglementaires avant de l'intégrer aux autres loulous. Ca fera deux semaines samedi mais on va voir pour l'intégrer petit à petit dans la semaine. Ca lui ferait beaucoup de bien!!!

Enfin bref, on ne gagnera pas le concours de socialisation rapide (pas pour le moment en tous cas) mais.... il est complétement propre!!!  ::  (smiley dédicacé à Félie)


N'empêche que si Galli part en FA, il reste Garou et...?
J'espère que la maman et ses bébés seront rapidement trappés

----------


## sydney21

D'après ce qu'on m'a dit Garou aurait une piste  :: mais je préfère que mademoisellecha vienne confirmer...

----------


## mademoisellecha

COUCOUUUUU  ::  

I'M BACK with FRESH NEWS  :: 

Pardon pour ces quelques jours de silence radio, je sors de convalescence après une extraction de dent de sagesse hardcore, j'étais shootée et très fatiguée, je n'ai rappelé personne depuis samedi. 

Bon alors d'abord : mesdames les FA, c'est le gros kif de vous lire  ::  chacun fait ses petits progrès, et ça commence à payer, c'est hyper bon signe (j'ai failli pleurer quand j'ai vu Gus.. /folle) 
Vous êtes tous sur la bonne voie. Il y a cependant quelques couacs chez la dame qui s'occupe d'Ivan et Ewok, car Ivan se montre très hostile malgré d'excellentes conditions d'accueil, et a attaqué le pauvre Ewok alors que lui se laissait socialiser. Ivan finira peut-être relâché sur un site de nourrissage si pas d'amélioration possible... 

Au niveau des placements, *Galli* sera expédiée dès que possible chez Sydney21 et *Garou* a si tout se passe bien trouvé une place également.
Nous prenons juste quelques précautions sanitaires avant d'envoyer les loulous, mais ces deux-là seront entre de bonnes mains. 

*Zéphyr* part lui aussi aujourd'hui même en Famille d'Accueil. Il est assez chou et selon la bénévole qui s'en occupait tous les jours, il fera un super chat dès lors qu'il aura cessé de flipper. 

Alors, on en est où, il nous reste qui ? 

Hé bien il nous reste *Matteo*, chat mâle jeune non FIV, castré



et un *chat tigré et blanc,* trappé le 26/02, donc je ne sais pas si mâle/femelle, si FIV+ ou -... et c'est encore un inconnu au bataillon, à chaque fois qu'on en chope un nouveau, il sort de nulle part, jamais vu avant.. hyper encourageant  :: 

Voilà.  

Sinon, je vous confirme que la maman chat n'a pas un bébé mais deux... un gros point d'interrogation demeure quant à la manière dont on parviendra à les trapper.

Je vous fais suivre une photo de Chester, qui continue d'attaquer sa FA (je propose un hourra en son honneur) (..de la FA, pas de Chester), mais qui se détend du slip, la preuve en images :

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est super de voir l'évolution de ces chats en FA !
Chester a l'air d'avoir un sacré caractère ! Courage à sa FA !

C'est bien de voir que quasiment tout le monde à trouvé une place en FA. J'espère que vous pourrez trapper la maman et les petits.

----------


## bzp

Comme tout le monde , je suis ravie de voir en photo les chats qui ont la chance d'être en fa et d'avoir de leurs nouvelles ! Gus se laissant gratter la tête , énorme ! Tom se lançant un défi .. Il aurait pu en choisir un autre !!!! Chester amoureux des cartons et pas encore de la fa ... 


Par contre , peut être pourriez-vous faire un post dans les adoptés pour que les fa donnent des nouvelles , sans surcharger ce post d'appel à l'aide ? Ou bien , que chaque fa fasse un post d'adoption pour le chat qu'elle a en charge , en notant qu'il est en cours de sociabilisation (avec accord de l'association ) ? Pour être honnête , j'ai "peur" que les potentiels adoptant/fa ne lisent pas les 6 pages et voyant les heureux en fa , partent du post ? Après , ce n'est pas mon post , je ne donne que mon ressenti  :: 


N'oublions pas ceux qui n'ont pas encore été trappés ! Et n'oublions pas les trappeuses ainsi que Sarah et Mademoisellecha (côté communication et coordination ) qui font toutes un travail exceptionnel , sans qui aucun de ces chats ne serait là . La mobilisation continue surtout !!! J'ai deux personnes qui m'aident à diffuser , elles ne peuvent pas accueillir de nouveaux animaux mais parlent autour d'elles de ce post  ::

----------


## lynt

Je pense que c'est à double tranchant. D'un côté, les nouvelles des chats donnent du volume au post et risque de noyer un peu l'appel. D'un autre, ces témoignages encourageants au coeur du sos pourraient convaincre les indécis qui s'inquiétaient d'accueillir des chats craintifs voire sauvages et parfois FIV+.

Rien d'insurmontable finalement, des chats comme les autres qui ont appris à se protéger pour survivre ; il va leur falloir un peu de temps pour baisser leur garde, certains plus que d'autres. Les progrès effectués par Gus sont hallucinants en si peu de temps.

Il faut d'autres FA pour les deux chats restants et pour ceux encore en attente de trappage  :: .

----------


## GUSFA

Depuis le début il a élu domicile derrière le canapé, ce qui est plutôt une bonne chose comme ça il met la distance qui lui convient, mais peut importe ou je met le thon il s'empresse d'y venir même si je suis qu'à quelques cm. ^^
Sinon Il n'y sort pas tant que l'on est dans la même pièce mais le soir, il se déplace et il nous observe! ( de la chambre on peut voir dans le salon) 
Et puis hier il a été faire ces besoins dans la litière c'était la première fois qu'il sortait de derrière le canapé quand j'était la et j'espère que ça va continuer!

----------


## félie

Pourquoi pas faire un nouveau poste pour tous ceux qui veulent donner des nouvelles des chats, pour effectivement ne pas surcharger le poste-ci qui reste l'appel à l'aide.

J'ai une question ( certes un petit peu bête) mais je la pose, qu'est ce que sa va dire le + ou le - après FIV ? Est ce que - signifie que le chat peut se négativer ? 

Et pour Ivan , il faudra peut-être lui trouver une autre FA ????
Sinon, je tiens à dire que j'ai parlé trop vite avant, et que aujourd'hui même, en pleine séance de jeu avec Tom, le minou a grimpé devant moi sur son griffoire, m'a tourné le dos en me regardant et la : plouf, il a fait pipi. ::

----------


## cibouchat

Je pense que c'est effectivement une bonne idée de faire un post pour parler de nos alsaciens... ça n'empêche pas de poster une photo de temps à autre avec le lien vers le post pour que les gens puissent se rendre compte que ces chats sont aussi gentils que tous les autres, qu'ils ont juste besoin d'apprendre à connaitre les humains et la vie en intérieur.
Par contre, j'opterais plutôt pour un post commun durant la socialisation et un post individuel lorsqu'ils seront adoptables. J'adore lire les nouvelles des compagnons d'infortune de Guapo  :: 

Je suis plus que ravie pour Galli et Garou (je vais aller le dire à Guapo tiens!  ::  ) et pour Zéphyr.

Pour trapper la maman et les chatons, ça risque d'être galère oui  :Frown:  Ils sont petits petits?

Félie, le + et le - ça veut dire positif ou négatif (comme pour les humains, séropositif ou séronégatif). Par exemple, Guapo est fiv+, ça veut dire qu'il a le virus du sida sans avoir développé la maladie.
Et il n'y a pas de question bête  :: 

Est-ce que les personnes qui savent faire les bannières peuvent la mettre à jour?

Bon rétablissement Mademoisellecha  ::

----------


## SarahC

> UP pour ces doudoux...
> 
> Ca a donné quoi les pistes proposées?
> Il reste qui à "placer"??
> D'autres chats se sont laissés attraper???


KiaS va s'engager avec une assoc de RP, donc plus pr ce sauvetage, ni pour les morts programmées de RP en cours. 

La bonne nouvelle est que ZEPHYR a une FA!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Je pense que c'est effectivement une bonne idée de faire un post pour parler de nos alsaciens... ça n'empêche pas de poster une photo de temps à autre avec le lien vers le post pour que les gens puissent se rendre compte que ces chats sont aussi gentils que tous les autres, qu'ils ont juste besoin d'apprendre à connaitre les humains et la vie en intérieur.
> Par contre, j'opterais plutôt pour un post commun durant la socialisation et un post individuel lorsqu'ils seront adoptables. J'adore lire les nouvelles des compagnons d'infortune de Guapo 
> 
> Je suis plus que ravie pour Galli et Garou (je vais aller le dire à Guapo tiens!  ) et pour Zéphyr.
> 
> Pour trapper la maman et les chatons, ça risque d'être galère oui  Ils sont petits petits?
> 
> Félie, le + et le - ça veut dire positif ou négatif (comme pour les humains, séropositif ou séronégatif). Par exemple, Guapo est fiv+, ça veut dire qu'il a le virus du sida sans avoir développé la maladie.
> Et il n'y a pas de question bête 
> ...


Euh, honnêtement, qui en a qqch à taper de "nos" chats hormis 3 ou 4 personnes.
Si vous ne l'alimentiez pas, je pense qu'au grand max 2 personnes passeraient par semaine.
Donc je ne sais pas trop, je penche assez pour l'avis de Lynt.

----------


## KiaS

> KiaS va s'engager avec une assoc de RP, donc plus pr ce sauvetage, ni pour les morts programmées de RP en cours. 
> 
> La bonne nouvelle est que ZEPHYR a une FA!!!!


  J'accueille un des chats des morts programmées de RP

----------


## SarahC

Parfait. sous Flokelo, donc:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/45715-PLUS-QU-UNE-JEUNE-MINETTE-EN-DANGER-!-A-sortir-au-plus-vite-(RP)-!-AVANT-JEU-01-03/page3

----------


## SarahC

Mademoisellecha, il reste qui?

Alors, on en est où, il nous reste qui ? 

Hé bien il nous reste *Matteo*, chat mâle jeune non FIV, castré



Et le dernier, le nouveau?

Sans compter la maman sur site? Et des adultes encore?
*
Donc il manque encore et toujours des FA!!!*

----------


## mademoisellecha

Il reste *Matteo*, et le *chat tigré et blanc* (non, toujours pas plus d'infos ce jour). Les autres sont toujours à la chatterie en ce moment mais ont une solution. 

La maman, ses bébés, d'autres adultes "surprise" sur le site... dehors, il en reste plein, et dieu merci il y a un redoux dans les températures, mais autant vous le dire tout de suite, c'est pas pour autant qu'on lâche l'affaire... 
Voilà... je sais que le SOS a un coup de mou, je reçois peu ou pas d'infos sur l'état des chats en chatterie, les trappages ont ralenti faute de place, mais ils continuent grâce à deux jeunes bénévoles qui n'ont pas que ça à faire... et que je remercie. 

Les prochains départs en FA sont compliqué car pas tous près, la bénévole qui gère la chatterie est toujours débordée.

Tout ça est très dur à gérer, il ne faut pas se désolidariser et garder la pêche absolument, continuez de diffuser l'appel autour de vous, il va bientôt de nouveau pleuvoir des chats à Cat Mon Doux

De nombreux chats doivent encore être sortis de là. Pour des raisons que je ne peux vous détailler, mais disons "intervention d'humains pas très avenants" sur le site, la condition des chats empire et nos possibilités de trapper se compliquent. 

* CAT MON DOUX A TOUJOURS BESOIN DE FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL 
 NE NOUS ENDORMONS PAS SUR NOS LAURIERS AVEC LES CHATS DEJA TIRES D'AFFAIRE !*

----------


## SarahC

Pour les départs, je rappelle qu'on avait qq propositions ds les co-voit, suite à l'appel lancé.
Peux-tu nous lister les besoins si jamais, juste les directions?
Et si jamais, poster les demande de co-voit?
Ou si qqn veut bien nous aider, une fois que Mademoisellecha aura posté?

----------


## SarahC

Pour Gali, qqch est déjà mis en place en termes de co-voit?

Qui se sentirait d'accueillir un chat??

----------


## sydney21

En principe la petite Galli vient s'installer chez moi lundi. Ca tombe bien je vais être en vacances, je vais pouvoir m'occuper d'elle...

----------


## SarahC

Ah bon? Et tu as le co-voit, et tout est déjà plié?

----------


## sydney21

Une bénévole de l'association vient sur la RP, elle m'amènera la minette.

----------


## félie

Et Matteo ? Toujours personne pour lui ?
Il est toujours en cage ?

----------


## félie

Mais sinon, un peu de bonheur :

----------


## Kenji

Ah les dessous de lit ...
Il s'en passe des choses ...
 ::

----------


## félie

Et oui, on peut y voir des chats se rêvant de devenir chimpanzés. 

J'aurais une petite question aux autres FA : comment se passe le moment de la nourriture ? 
Sa devrait être un moment de complicité avec le chat, mais avec moi c'est tout l'inverse. Autant, on joue ensemble, je lui parle et sa va mais quand il s'agit de lui donner à manger rien ne va plus. Encore aujourd'hui, voyant qu'il avait finit de manger, j'ai voulu prendre la gamelle pour la mettre au frais pour la lui redonner un peu plus tard, et paf; Tom bondi vers moi en me grognant sévèrement. Et c'est souvent comme sa, rien que le fait de lui donner à manger, il arrive à me grogner. . .  :: 
Mais Mr Tom a des gouts de luxe, il refuse la terrine gourmet gold et ne veut que de la mousse gourmet gold : il aime quand il y a du jus.

( si ce message pollue trop le sos, dites le moi, je le supprime )

 ::

----------


## Neryz

Ce sont des chats qui ont été privés de tout très longtemps. Certainement ils ont dû se battre pour la nourriture ... donc ils défendent leur "bifteck", dès qu´il y en a un ;-)

Ça va rentrer dans l´ordre quand il aura compris que personne ne lui prendra sa nourriture ;-)

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonjour à tous, 

Un nouveau message de récap, pas long car j'ai quelques petits soucis en ce moment, je vais faire concis, pardon d'avance!

Zéphyr a bel et bien trouvé sa Famille d'Accueil chez laquelle il RONRONNE! 

Galli doit partir demain pour la RP vers sa FA Sydney21,
Garou a peut-être une piste,
Mattéo aussi...

Et *le dernier chat trappé en date*, dont je ne connais pas le nom ni le sexe ni l'âge, sera stérilisé et identifié mardi, il ou elle n'a pas de FA...

Voilà, je vais essayer de me procurer de nouveau des factures pour les publier ici, mais ces jours-ci l'association et ses bénévoles ont besoin de retomber un peu sur leurs pattes pour relancer la machine, le mois de février a été assez intense...

----------


## félie

Sa va faire quelques jours que Tom n'arrête pas de vouloir m'attaquer: je dois éviter de marcher trop prêt du lit quand il est à la limite sous le lit, je ne peux pas remettre en place le tapis sous le lit quand il le déplace, en gros, tout ce qui concerne le lit, je n'y es apparemment plus ma place. Il devient de plus en plus agressif à m'en encontre et sait comment faire peur.  Je commence à me demander si lorsqu'il va commencer à aller sur le lit, si j'aurais encore le droit d'y aller.

Si quelqu'un à une explication et mieux une solution, je suis preneuse, parce que même si c'est loin d'être un tigre, il sait vraiment se montrer pas rassurant.

----------


## SarahC

Avez vous tenté le Zylkène dans la nourriture, tous les jours?
Ca "calme" pas mal, sans être un médicament.
Il y a aussi les Fleurs de Bach, selon le cas, il en existe plusieurs.
Les RC Calm sont assez efficaces aussi pr calmer, à tenter, car peut l'apaiser.
Les Feliway et machin, pr avoir tout testé, je ne suis pas convaincue, par contre, les RC, oui, et le Zylkène aussi, sans ordonnance.

----------


## félie

Le Zylkène c'est sous forme de gélules non ? Tom a déjà des cachets à prendre, donc je préfère pas devoir lui en donner d'autres.
Les fleurs de Bach c'est aussi bon pour les animaux ?
Je vais peut-être tenté cela avant qu'il ne me dévore  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Le Zylkène c'est sous forme de gélules non ? Tom a déjà des cachets à prendre, donc je préfère pas devoir lui en donner d'autres.
> Les fleurs de Bach c'est aussi bon pour les animaux ?
> Je vais peut-être tenté cela avant qu'il ne me dévore


D'après ce que j'ai lu sur Internet, on peut donner des fleurs de Bach aux chats. Je viens de voir celà : 
*Impatiens* : pour un chat tendu et irascible.
*Mimulus* : en cas de phobies et de peurs.
Ne pas mélanger plus de 4 essences ; verser 2 gouttes de chaque  essence dans un flacon contenant 30 ml d’eau pure et, quel que soit le  poids du chat, administrer par voie orale 2 gouttes de la solution  obtenue à raison de quatre fois par jour, jusqu’à ce que le résultat  voulu soit atteint. 
En cas d’urgence (une séparation imprévue, un voyage, une visite chez le vétérinaire), on peut trouver une solution rapide avec *Rescue Remedy*,  un des remèdes du Dr Edward Bach, qui constitue un bon anxiolytique.  Quatre gouttes versées directement sur la langue peuvent permettre au  chat de retrouver un peu de sérénité.

Voilà :-) Sinon, je donne à Gatsby (d'un autre SOS) de l'Anxitane, c'est un comprimé très appétant dont je donne 1/2 le matin, 1/2 le soir dans les croquettes. Il le mange très bien.

----------


## SarahC

> Le Zylkène c'est sous forme de gélules non ? Tom a déjà des cachets à prendre, donc je préfère pas devoir lui en donner d'autres.
> Les fleurs de Bach c'est aussi bon pour les animaux ?
> Je vais peut-être tenté cela avant qu'il ne me dévore


Les gélules sont un truc à ouvrir sur la nourriture, c'est appétant, à base de lactose.
Même ma chatte qui n'aime rien (même pas le poulet) en a pris sans souci.

Les fleurs de Bach, si vous passez en Allemagne, il en existe en version "pets".
Mais oui, en effet, même les "normales", on peut les prendre pr les chats. 
Par contre, adapté. Rescue, est un mix, sinon Holy, ou Cherry Plum peut être.
A demander à un connaisseur. 

Les RC Calm, ok, un paquet n'est pas donné (un parrainage sur Medicanimal, ou nouveau client, c 10 % de réduc) mais ça fait son effet rapidement, à mon sens.
Genre une semaine, 10 jours. Et pr des chats agressifs, en ai eu, ça a pas mal marché. 
Après, il en a peut être marre, se sent oppressé, je ne sais pas.
S'il a des soins, les médocs ont ils des effets secondaires? 
Ah oui, un truc qui pue, qui peut le calmer, la valeriane en poudre, en pharmacie.
Ca sent étrangement le caca de chien, mais ça peut le détendre.... Ou focaliser son attention sur un jouet, pr se défouler.
Il a peut être besoin d'exprimer sa frustration des semaines passées.
Le jouet moche sur Wanimo, un truc en vachette ou en zèbre, av des trucs dedans, herbe à chat ou valériane, ça défoule bien ma craintive, et de fait, la calme.

----------


## SarahC

Merci Muriel P, j'oublie tjs l'Anxitane!

----------


## Sév51

Il existe un mélange de fleurs de Bach spécial animaux, sans alcool, *Rescue Pets*
==> http://www.fleur-de-bach.fr/boutique/fleurs-de-bach-rescue/69-bach-original-rescue-pets-animaux-10-ml.html
ici je le trouve dans les magasins bio

Je l'ai déjà utilisé pour apaiser les tensions entre ma chatte Kessa et les chats que j'ai en FA, je le mélange avec sa pâté et elle ne semble pas le détecter
Côté résultats, elle tolère leur présence, mais pas d'ami-ami avec eux... c'est une peste  ::

----------


## félie

Merci pour vos messages. J'en ai parlée à la bénévole qui me suit moi et Tom, et on va voir pour du Zylkène. Mais on va d'abord en parler au vétérinaire.

Tom est venu renifler mon peignoir qui déborde de ma chaise, puis mes pieds, pour reniflé le sol sous le bureau ( bureau où j'étais installée). Autant dire que je n'ai pas bougée un orteil. 
Tom est un vrai T rex.  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Merci pour vos messages. J'en ai parlée à la bénévole qui me suit moi et Tom, et on va voir pour du Zylkène. Mais on va d'abord en parler au vétérinaire.
> 
> Tom est venu renifler mon peignoir qui déborde de ma chaise, puis mes pieds, pour reniflé le sol sous le bureau ( bureau où j'étais installée). Autant dire que je n'ai pas bougée un orteil. 
> Tom est un vrai T rex.


On attend des nouvelles de son évolution ! Bon courage à toi ! Tu nous diras ce qui aura marché (ou pas!). Merci ^^

----------


## Kenji

Feliway fonctionne super bien sur ma chatte hyper stréssée, tout comme pour les fleurs de Bach, il y en a qui réagisse bien et d'autre pas du tout.
Il faut essayer.
Pour l'histoire du lit, l'explication vient du fait que le chat se l'est approprié comme étant son territoire.
Attention à ne rien laver au javel qui risque encore plus de l'attirer par cet endroit !
Il ne faut pas oublier que le chat est avant tout territorial et tolère le passage de certains étrangers et d'autres pas.
Où se trouve sa caisse ? et sa boîte pour se cacher ?
Peut-être faudrait-il les changer de place ?
Pour Feliway, il y a le diffuseur à mettre dans une prise qui couvre 70 m2 et le spray à mettre dans les endroits où vous souhaitez qu'il se sente bien (ou beaucoup moins cher mais faut pas être allergique, nettoyer les endroits  en question avec du javel, ça va l'attirer !)

----------


## SarahC

Gali (un ou 2 "L""?) doit être en route ou peut-être déjà arrivée, Sydney21?

----------


## sydney21

Galli est en route, on me l'amène ce soir entre 18h et 19h, je viendrais donner des nouvelles.
J'ai hâte de voir la petite miss, j'espère qu'elle va pouvoir se détendre (quoique j'ai qq travaux en cours dans ma SDB donc pas top, mais ce sera mieux quand même qu'une cage).

----------


## félie

La le problème que j'ai avec Tom c'est qu'à mon avis son comportement n'a rien avoir avec le fait d'être stressé,je pense qu'il s'enhardie et veut être le chef dominant. Pour le moment je ne m'allonge plus prêt de lui mais je lui parle à distance. Le moment de lui donner à manger et de lui changer son eau devient un moment très angoissant pour moi. Rien de top car il doit ressentir ma peur, et sa c'est mal, mais j'avoue que lorsqu'il me guette avec ses deux grands yeux ne me rassure pas du tout. 

Quand je lui parlais avant, il fermait un œil, en clignait un autre et semblait calme, maintenant quand je lui parle il me fixe avec ces yeux grand ouvert et je ne ressent plus l'atmosphère douce et amicale qu'il y avait même le premier jour. 

J'espère qu'il ne vas pas développer un trouble du comportement ( suite au manque d'espace ou autres), car sa serait dangereux pour moi sa. 

Kenji : ses affaires, sa cachette : tout est sous le lit. Son tapis, sa couverture, son griffoir et la nourriture est à la limite de la sortie du lit. Ce soir je vais tenter de lui mettre à manger ailleurs.


Mais sinon : TROP COOL pour Gali. J'attends aussi des nouvelles. ::

----------


## Kenji

Je pense que le problème vient de là. Comme je le disais, le chat est un animal ultra territorial et là, sans le vouloir, vous lui avez créé un territoire et il se l'est approprié.
peut-être faudrait-il tout doucement déplacer ses affaires.
Ne vous laissez pas impressionner par ses yeux, c'est également un de leurs signaux.
Commencer par la nourriture à mettre dans un coin à l'opposé du lit dans la chambre, il sera bien obligé de sortir pour manger.
Il faut casser ce rituel qui vous pourrit la vie et le met dans une position dominante mais tout en douceur. J'ai adopté 3 chatons sauvages il y a 3 ans.

----------


## sydney21

La petite Galli est bien arrivée, elle est installée dans ma SDB. Pour l'instant elle se cache sous le radiateur, l'endroit favori des nouveaux entrants, mais je suis contente car j'ai pu la toucher quand elle était dans sa cage de transport et elle s'est laissé faire.
Elle est toute jolie, je ferai des photos dès que possible.
En attendant elle a de la pâtée et des croquettes à disposition, un hamac sur le radiateur et le choix entre plusieurs dodos.
J'espère qu'elle va se détendre tout doucement, on va laisser faire le temps...

----------


## GUSFA

Félie, pour Gus aussi, ça à changé par rapport au début, il ouvre bien plus les yeux maintenant, mais je le trouve aussi plus éveillé ( il était un peu malade mais depuis le véto ça va mieux). Je sens aussi que son regard peut être pris à double sens c'est à dire que si je me dis que s'il me regarde comme ça parce qu'il m'aime pas, ça se passe mal et si je me dis qu'il me regarde pour me voir tout simplement, j'arrive à bien plus (caresse, jeux). Maintenant j'arrive moins à le caresser avec ma main parce que j'ai peur  :: , vendredi j'ai eu une hésitation à le caresser, il l'a sentit et m'a griffé, maintenant je le caresse juste quand il mange et il ne dit rien. 

Je te souhaite bon courage ça n'as pas l'air d'être évident, mais si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai eu hyper peur de Gus au début, à tel point que même en contrôlant mon stresse, j'avais la chair de poule à chaque fois. Maintenant ça va mieux mais c'est pas tjrs ça! ( ma main toute griffée atteste ^^en plus je suis du genre douillette) 

Je suis trop contente pour les autres looulou! J'espère que toutes les pistes de FA vont se confirmer. 

Je vous posterais des photos de Gus, quand j'arriverais à le prendre réveillé. ( derrière le canapé pas évident de voir qqch sans le flash)  ::

----------


## sydney21

Les débuts sont plutôt prometteurs. Galli a changé de place elle est maintenant recroquevillée dans l'angle de ma baignoire, je me suis approchée tout doucement et j'ai pu la caresser, elle n'a rien dit  ::

----------


## lynt

Bon courage les filles, pas facile de contrôler sa peur  :Frown: .

Pour toi Sydney, je trouve ça beau, super génial pour Galli et triste à la fois. Triste de penser que pour être aussi peu sauvage, la petite Galli a sans doute déjà connu la douceur d'un foyer et la cruauté de l'abandon  :: . Autant les autres ont eu une vie difficile mais n'ont pour certains sans doute jamais connu la vie en maison donc rien à regretter, ils faisaient leur vie, autant ça a du être encore plus difficile pour ceux qui ont été abandonnés et qui ont du survivre à ça. C'était ma pensée du soir. J'espère que tous finiront par se détendre. De grosses pensées pour les FA qui ont accepté de les recueillir et de se lancer sur la voie de la sociabilisation, merci pour ces minous.

----------


## SarahC

Contente pr Gali.
Je passe rapido car semie-loque ce soir.

Si ça peut aider, le jeu peut les détendre, et évite de les toucher (type plumeau).

Lire, ds la même pièce.

Moi, perso, je leur montre tout ce que je mange, je leur fait sentir, c'est un début d'échange. C bête, mais c'est "créer l'échange" qui prime.

Leur faire des sourires de chats, les regarder, en clignant des yeux, s'il répond, c'est qu'il sourit. 

Ne pas le regarder droit ds les yeux qd il semble énervé ou flippé. 

Donner à manger dans la main... Etc... 

Sinon:
http://tribuvelue.canalblog.com/arch.../19931733.html
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...2021459AAaoah1
http://foyerfelin.free.fr/Aintegration.html
http://lesamisdeschatsdeportvendres....-65883847.html
http://wamiz.com/chats/conseil/7-ast...reux-1564.html
http://tribuvelue.canalblog.com/tag/sociabilisation

Inspirez vous de ces liens-là, et adaptez à qui vous pensez avoir devant vous.

----------


## SarahC

Pis après vous serez fières de vous, et pourrez poster ici!!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Allez jeter un oeil si pas déjà fait!

Ah, dernière technique, "se laisser taper". J'en connais qui font cela. Mais là, c'est pour les "qui n'ont pas peur".
Je suis nulle à ça. Mais c'est pas bête, ça lui fait comprendre que "ok qd je te mords et te griffe, tu as pas peur et tu me tapes pas"....
Ca passe à "ok, je mets plus les griffes et les dents ça sert à rien".
A "je tape pour le principe", et "je tape plus, ok, t cool". 

Mais je vous l'accorde, c'est pas donné à tout le monde, et ne marche pas avec tous les chats.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour à tous, 
> 
> Un nouveau message de récap, pas long car j'ai quelques petits soucis en ce moment, je vais faire concis, pardon d'avance!
> 
> Zéphyr a bel et bien trouvé sa Famille d'Accueil chez laquelle il RONRONNE! 
> 
> Galli doit partir demain pour la RP vers sa FA Sydney21,
> Garou a peut-être une piste,
> Mattéo aussi...
> ...


Tu as du neuf?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Que dalle... je dois appeler quelqu'un pour confirmer l'expédition de Garou et voir avec elle comment on fait, c'est tout.

Dès qu'il y a du nouveau, je vous tiens au jus !

----------


## sydney21

Voici Galli, j'ai eu la surprise de la trouver couchée dans un panier ce matin, je l'ai caressée doucement, elle a craché. 
Normal, il va falloir qu'elle apprenne à me connaître.

----------


## Sév51

Super ! C'est en bonne voie
 Ce tout nouveau confort doit la changer de ses conditions de vie dans les caves...

----------


## SarahC

Oh ben la pupuce! C'est bien! Et elle est toute jolie!

----------


## Kenji

Elle est super mimi, bravo ... ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oooh qu'elle est belle cette puce !

----------


## félie

Galli est adorable , je suis super impressionnée que tu es pu la caresser un peu (même si elle crachait).

Depuis hier Tom s'est calmé, non par la fleur de bach ou le Zylkène, mais aussi fou que sa puisse paraître, il y a une musique qu'il affectionne. Je lui avait fait écouté à son arrivé et à l'écoute de la musique, j'ai pu assister à ses premiers clignements d'œils.  :: 
Que sa soit grâce à la musique ou non, peu importe, ce qui conte c'est qu'il ne tente plus de m'attaquer sans raison apparente. 

Gusfa : je t'envoies un mail en privé. 

PS : Y a t-il des nouvelles de Chester ?

----------


## bzp

J'ai eu des nouvelles de Chester qui continue d'attaquer la fa et , je cite, "fais ses griffes sur les murs " .

----------


## SarahC

Ah? La FA est présente, besoin de conseils peut être?

La musique, j'avais oublié. Qqn que je connais en met tjs pr ses chats, en sourdine, pr les habituer aux voix, aux bruits, à des sons "doux".

----------


## sydney21

Suite aux conseils lus sur les liens transmis par SarahC, j'ai dégagé l'espace où se tenait Galli afin qu'elle ne puisse plus se cacher. Je lui ai mis des petites couvertures confortables au sol, entre le radiateur et ma baignoire ce qui crée un petit espace douillet, mais pour l'instant la miss essaie de se faire plus petite qu'une grenouille et tente de se cacher...sous les couvertures.

Tout à l'heure je suis entrée dans la pièce et elle se trouvait dans la litière, elle ne s'est pas sauvée, juste un peu recroquevillée, je me suis assise par terre non loin d'elle et je lui ai parlé doucement. On va tenter une approche en douceur, ça devrait venir !

----------


## félie

Mais il est terrible Chester ( quand je pense que j'ai failli l'avoir) :: 
Courage à la FA, de toute évidence Chester est un guerrier mais il est temps pour lui de prendre sa retraite (aussi jeune soit-il) et de connaître le calme, le repos et l'amour.

----------


## cibouchat

Ravie de lire les nouvelles de Galli. Pourvu que ça dure comme ça!

J'étais presque envieuse de lire vos récits avec vos loulous mais finalement, pas tant que ça  :Smile: 
Ca m'épate de lire que vous pouvez faire sentir votre nourriture, caresser, jouer avec le plumeau... nous, rien de tout ça.
Guapo reste tapi dans la niche de la table de nuit. Il n'en sort que pour manger, boire et faire ses besoins mais JAMAIS en notre présence! Je ne l'ai jamais vu se déplacer!
Je ne peux pas m'approcher trop près sans qu'il flippe vraiment très fort (il souffle, grogne et on entend son coeur taper sur le bois) Le plumeau, dès qu'il le voit, il devient agressif, même s'il est loin. Si je l'approche de lui, il attaque.
Il me fait de la peine de rester cloîtré comme ça. En plus, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne connait vraiment pas le confort car il a un carton, juste à côté de sa niche, du même format, avec un pull chaud dedans et il n'y est jamais allé. Je crois qu'il n'a jamais connu le confort d'un maison et l'approche humains gentille.
Pourtant, depuis quelques jours, tous les soirs, il a son petit moment miaulements, lorsque je suis devant la télé. Je lui réponds, il arrête puis recommence quelques temps plus tard. On "s'amuse" un peu comme ça quelques minutes puis je vais avec lui, dans la chambre et il ne dit plus rien. Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il m'appelle mais j'en ai l'impression, en tous cas, ça semble combler son besoin.
Depuis vendredi, la porte de la chambre est ouverte en permanence. Les chats vont, viennent, s'approchent de lui, le sentent mais c'est tout!
Je vais aller lire les liens de Sarah pour voir ce que je peux faire mieux pour son bien-être et sa socialisation car je le trouve un peu tristounet et je ne voudrais pas que ça dure trop longtemps, pour son bien.
Voilà pour les nouvelles du beau Guapo.

Pensées à tous/tes et bises aux familles d'accueil  ::

----------


## cyrano

_"Ca m'épate de lire que vous pouvez faire sentir votre nourriture, caresser," 
_
GUAPO adore la vache qui rit!! tu lui présentes avec la main, tu poses juste devant lui et tu enchaines sur la caresse sur la tête  ::

----------


## Kenji

Je voudrais juste rebondir sur les deux personnes qui rencontrent quelques problèmes avec les chats, vous faites un travail formidable et si j'avais pu, j'aurai moi même pris un chat chez moi en FA.
Je sais que vous aimeriez qu'ils viennent vers vous mais je pense qu'il faut d'abord essayer de penser comme un félin, il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont des animaux nocturnes à l'origine alors que nous sommes diurnes donc en décalage par rapport à eux.
La nuit vous dormez et peut-être qu'ils sortent plus facilement.
Il faut laisser le temps au temps même si je suis mal placée pour parler, n'ayant pas de chats en FA.
Les miens alors que très jeunes et à 3, ont mis près de deux mois avant de rentrer dans notre norme mais les chats que vous décrivez au niveau du comportement est en réalité leur véritable norme de chats sauvages ...
Bon courage à toutes ...

----------


## sydney21

Je suis contente ce matin car Galli a mangé dans la nuit, elle n'avait touché à rien depuis son arrivée.
Autrement elle a passé la journée d'hier planquée sous le radiateur, cachée par des souvertures, et ce matin je la retrouve dans la même position...

----------


## félie

J'étais venu dire, ( me plaindre) que Tom a grogné et bondi vers moi lorsque je lui ai changé sa litière, mais finalement quand je lis les autres commentaires, sa n'est pas si grave car il donne l'impression de s'habituer à son environnement ( si petit soit-il). Ceci dit, faudra quand même qu'il arrête de vouloir em faire peur avesc ses attaques imprévisible.   Finallement je vais lui donner quand même le Zyklène que une bénévole m'a apporté. 

Sa me fend le coeur pour Chester et j'espère vraiment que sa va mieux aller pour lui, qu'il va s'adapter. C'est sur que sa doit pas être facile de se retrouver enfermer comme cela.
Pour Guappo, cela fait combien de temps qu'il est avec toi ?

Tom lui déteste la vache qui rie.

----------


## sydney21

Tout à l'heure pendant que je faisais ma toilette Galli a sorti la tête de sous la couverture et m'a observé. Bon elle a un peu crachouillé histoire de me faire comprendre que j'avais pas intérêt à l'approcher  ::  mais ensuite elle me suivait du regard. 
La curiosité est plutôt bon signe...

----------


## cibouchat

> GUAPO adore la vache qui rit!! tu lui présentes avec la main, tu poses juste devant lui et tu enchaines sur la caresse sur la tête


Ouais mais non... impossible!!! Il colle des baffes à tout ce qui s'approche de lui, vache qui rit compris, crème fraiche, petit suisse, pâtée, friandises au thon...
J'ai remarqué que la vache qui rit était ce qu'il préfère (comme souvent chez les chats) parce que c'est ce qui disparait le plus vite mais impossible d'approcher la main pour lui en donner, et pourtant j'essaie tous les jours
Enfin, pour moi, ce n'est pas grave, je ne m'attendais pas à la papouiller de si-tôt, c'est surtout que j'aimerais qu'il se décontracte et sorte de sa cachette, pour son bien à lui
Ca fait deux semaines et demi qu'il est avec nous et par contre, lui, le feliway semble lui faire beaucoup de bien. Il est moins tendu dès que j'en remets  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ouais mais non... impossible!!! Il colle des baffes à tout ce qui s'approche de lui, vache qui rit compris, crème fraiche, petit suisse, pâtée, friandises au thon...
> J'ai remarqué que la vache qui rit était ce qu'il préfère (comme souvent chez les chats) parce que c'est ce qui disparait le plus vite mais impossible d'approcher la main pour lui en donner, et pourtant j'essaie tous les jours
> Enfin, pour moi, ce n'est pas grave, je ne m'attendais pas à la papouiller de si-tôt, c'est surtout que j'aimerais qu'il se décontracte et sorte de sa cachette, pour son bien à lui
> Ca fait deux semaines et demi qu'il est avec nous et par contre, lui, le feliway semble lui faire beaucoup de bien. Il est moins tendu dès que j'en remets


Cyrano est la FA de transit en RP de Guapo, pour info. Effectivement, chez elle, il était ok pr la Vache qui...

----------


## cibouchat

Oui je me suis doutée  :: 
De toutes façons, je persévère  ::

----------


## félie

J'ai une question pour Chester ( enfin sa FA) : quand tu dis attaquer, c'est attaquer ( coup de pattes et tout) ?

Parce que dans ce cas je rectifie quand je parle des attaques de Tom, c'est juste qu'il bondi vers moi et grogne "schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh", ce que je trouve impressionnant chez lui parce que il me donne plus l'impression de pouvoir mordre que de donner des coups de pattes. . .

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonsoir, j'ai de très mauvaises nouvelles ce soir,

Sarah et moi-même avons mentionné à plusieurs reprises dans ce topic la présence sur le site en démolition d'une maman chat et ses deux bébés.

*Il se trouve que ces chats, ainsi que d'autres, ont été les victimes de la bêtise aussi crasse qu'inexpliquée de gardiens travaillant sur les lieux* (pas des ouvriers).

*Des chats ont été enfermés dans des immeubles par ces personnes dans le but d'être affamés et lentement voués à la mort* (aveu des gardiens). 

*Ils ont décrété être "déterminés" à tuer les chats qui se laisseront enfermer! 
*Mais pincez-moi j'hallucine là !

Nous devons de *TOUTE URGENCE* reprendre les trappages sur place, mais la chatterie de l'association ne peut plus accueillir de pensionnaires, même temporaires.

Tout sera mis en oeuvre par nous qui gérons ce site depuis le début, pour que ces gardiens se fassent sonner les cloches par leur hiérarchie (qui est de notre côté à nous) et que cessent ces actes d'une bêtise seulement égale à leur cruauté, *aussi les trappages DOIVENT reprendre, et PLUS QUE JAMAIS l'association a un BESOIN URGENT DE FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL même TEMPORAIRES !*

 ::  *Nous avons perdu la trace de la petite famille chat depuis ces événements*  ::  

 ::  Par ailleurs, la dernière trappée est une demoiselle jeune prénommée Nougatine et stérilisée gestante,  ::  on l'a attrapée à temps... elle est négative au FIV et devinez quoi? Elle aussi va avoir besoin d'une FA trèèèèès bientôt!  ::  

 ::  *Allez, c'est vraiment la merde là, on se bouge !!!* *C'EST UN DOUBLE DANGER DE MORT !!* Faites tourner l'info !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir, j'ai de très mauvaises nouvelles ce soir,
> 
> Sarah et moi-même avons mentionné à plusieurs reprises dans ce topic la présence sur le site en démolition d'une maman chat et ses deux bébés.
> 
> *Il se trouve que ces chats, ainsi que d'autres, ont été les victimes de la bêtise aussi crasse qu'inexpliquée de gardiens travaillant sur les lieux* (pas des ouvriers).
> 
> *Des chats ont été enfermés dans des immeubles par ces personnes dans le but d'être affamés et lentement voués à la mort* (aveu des gardiens). 
> 
> *Ils ont décrété être "déterminés" à tuer les chats qui se laisseront enfermer! 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si co on a 10 pages faut pas classer ce sujet ds les sortis d'affaire et le laisser pr les news. Du fond de mon lit de migraineuse je lis ça et j'en ai la gerbe. Les connards de merde on sait qui c'est? On peut leur coller une plainte et l'assoc pr actes de cruauté , barbarie, ou au moins maltraitance? On peut les rencontre ces connards? Me dire, je viens avec sans souci (et je les enferme après leur avoir planté un tournevis ds la rotule)... Tarés! Poste un sujet urgent ds morts programmées là! Ils sont de part leur situation en menace imminente! Entre ça et ce que je sais de la dangerosité des lieux que nous n'évoquons pas... Bref, n'y allez jms seules! Déjà! Et topic urgent! Le 67 et ailleurs, réveillez vous!

----------


## SarahC

Non mais sérieux, j'explose! Ils sont morts les chats? On peut pas aller leur casser la tête ms là soit je mets des contacts plus puissants sur le coup, soit on leur explique la vie, à ces put*** d''en****s de merde soit à leur boss ms faut leur défoncer le c*l à coups de textes de loi et de rappels à l'ordre clairs! Je viens, qd vs voulez ( toujours av tournevis, ha...)!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Les chats doivent la vie sauve à l'intervention de l'un des deux jeunes qui trappe avec nous, qui habite quasiment sur place et connaît bien les chats, il est là tous les jours avec sa copine et il a réouvert le passage bloqué par les gardiens, permettant ainsi aux matous de sortir... pour cette fois!!!

Mais pour autant, plus trace de maman chat et baby cats depuis...

Qui sait où les gardiens déglingos essaieront d'enfermer notre tribu de veinards poilus la prochaine fois?
 ::   Demain s'organise le début d'une riposte... et les trappages reprennent...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Strasbourg! Bougez vous! Venez sur place si vous ne pouvez pas les accueillir! On y va en masse sinon! Si on est pas 3 pelés co souvent! Dites, je fais. Ms là non! Dispo ce we dès 15h si jms et ts les soirs. Me débrouille. Véhiculée. ET QUI NOUS LIT ICI À PART ÇA POUR AIDER?!!!!

----------


## cibouchat

Merde merde merde!  :: 

Moi qui venais mettre de bonnes nouvelles de Guapo (pour la première fois, on est entré dans la chambre, il était couché sur le lit et y est resté jusqu'à ce qu'on s'approche trop à son goût. Du coup, il s'est refugié au rdc mais on l'a vu se déplacer) Je pense que l'idée de Sarah est pas mal... laisser ce topic ouvert mais en créer dans les urgences encore plus urgentes!!!

Je ne vais pas m'attarder sur ce que je pense de ces mecs, tout serait censuré et c'est à peu près la même chose que Sarah mais j'espère vraiment que la direction se prononcera en faveur des chats et prendra les mesures possibles et "surtout" que la maman et ses petits seront rapidement retrouvés

D'autres infos sur Nougatine? Elle est testée? Même écoeurés, on va essayer de lui trouver une famille

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui sait faire les bannières pourrait mettre celle-ci à jour, svp?

Franchement j'ai la gerbe!!!  :: 

Encore et toujours plein de pensées et de courage pour les bénévoles de ce site  ::

----------


## félie

Faut déposer une plainte ( soit aux flics ou à la mairie), prévenir des associations pour soutenir la plaint. Ils n'ont pas le droit de faire cela.

Pour ce qui est de l'aide, je ne peux évidemment pas recueillir un deuxième chat, mais si il y a besoin de monde pour se bouger la bas, je veux bien.

----------


## cibouchat

SOS lancé sur facebook
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## Groindecochon

Je veux bien participer à quelque chose, mais à quoi ?

Oui pour porter plainte, médiatiser l'affaire, aller sur place...

Tout ce que je ne peux malheureusement pas faire c'est prendre des chats chez moi  ::

----------


## bzp

et ****** pour tenter de rester poli .
Si besoin d'aller sur place trapper ou autre , ce soir , dispo à partir 17h et dimanche à partir 17h . Lundi toute la journée .

Continue de frapper à toutes les portes mais aucun retour positifi ...

----------


## bzp

J'ai mis un mot dans le groupe "solidarité animaux alsace 67-68" de fb en résumant la situation plus que précaire des chats et en appelant aux fa .

----------


## SarahC

Xaros, il te bondit dessus? Il a des RC Calm, Zylkène ou autre?

C'est bien pour Guapo, ça progresse doucement!



Pr ce qu'il faut faire, 2 personnes vont passer voir les types, et espérer voir le boss, je pense. Je ne détaille pas trop, sait-on jamais.

On en saura plus ce soir. On fait signe. Merci.

----------


## Groindecochon

ok Sarah, merci pour les infos  :: 

Si besoin n'hésite pas, je suis prête  ::

----------


## félie

Chester crache , il fait pas ( chhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) la gueule ouverte ?
Courage pour avec Chester, j'espère vraiment qu'il va s'habituer. Tu es dans un appartement ? studio ? maison ?

Tom me fous les boules : il me regarde avec des yeux grand ouvert. J'arrive pas à savoir ce que sa veut dire et sa me tétanise. Il regarde sans cracher ni rogner mais ses deux grands yeux me fixant de proche parfois me fais flipper au plus haut point. 
Tout sa pose un problème de mon côté : les choses ne vont plus avancer tant que j'ai tant peur de lui lorsqu'il s'approche et me regarde.

----------


## tara60

Tom me fous les boules : il me regarde avec des yeux grand ouvert. J'arrive pas à savoir ce que sa veut dire et sa me tétanise. Il regarde sans cracher ni rogner mais ses deux grands yeux me fixant de proche parfois me fais flipper au plus haut point. 
Tout sa pose un problème de mon côté : les choses ne vont plus avancer tant que j'ai tant peur de lui lorsqu'il s'approche et me regarde.[/QUOTE]

il te teste lorsqu'il te regarde ainsi sans broncher et il est en train de te dominer.
Tant que tu auras la peur au ventre, cela ne changera pas et peut être de pire en pire donc tu dois trouver le moyen d'avoir moins peur.

Quand j'ai eu un chat qui m'avait ouvert le pied, j'ai acheté des bottes de jardins en gros caoutchou jusqu'au genou et je mettais plusieurs épaisseurs de fringue au cas ou pour mes bras et jusqu'à 2 paires de gants aux mains, comme cela, si il m'attaquait cela faisait moins de dégat et en plus cela me rassurait , donc moins les boules au ventre et donc je pouvais aussi me montrer un peu plus dominante (je ne le suis pas du tout!!) mais j'essayais de lui montrer que ce n'était pas lui le chef et que ce territoire était le mien et non le sien!!!

tu dois absolument trouver un moyen d'avoir moins peur et lui montrer qui est le chef...

courage Félie

----------


## GUSFA

> Bonsoir, j'ai de très mauvaises nouvelles ce soir,
> 
> Sarah et moi-même avons mentionné à plusieurs reprises dans ce topic la présence sur le site en démolition d'une maman chat et ses deux bébés.
> 
> *Il se trouve que ces chats, ainsi que d'autres, ont été les victimes de la bêtise aussi crasse qu'inexpliquée de gardiens travaillant sur les lieux* (pas des ouvriers).
> 
> *Des chats ont été enfermés dans des immeubles par ces personnes dans le but d'être affamés et lentement voués à la mort* (aveu des gardiens). 
> 
> *Ils ont décrété être "déterminés" à tuer les chats qui se laisseront enfermer! 
> ...







Hésitez pas à me demander pour vous aidez dans les trappages si vous avez besoin de monde, je me met à votre disposition et ma voiture aussi! Courage!!!!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci Mme la FA de Gus, mais comme on a pas de FA, ça ne sert à rien de trapper comme des fous... 

Aujourd'hui, je suis allée m'embrouiller avec celui qui me semble être le plus ancien des gardiens, mais il assure qu'il ne connaît personne qui ait volontairement enfermé des chats. Sa hiérarchie est prévenue et leur responsable doit aller leur sonner les cloches (ça a dû être fait ce matin, j'attends les nouvelles).

J'ai aussi mis de notre côté une partie du personnel juste à côté, car sous leur bâtiment se trouve une cave où la maman chat a mis bas il y a quelques mois et où elle se réfugie depuis avec ses petits!

J'ai visité cet endroit et nous avons le droit de nous y rendre quand bon nous semble, sous réserve que les gens du personnel soient dans le bâtiment pour nous ouvrir. 

Une trappe a donc été posée cet après midi et j'espère qu'un chaton y rentrera, puis que nous pourrons avoir l'autre aussi facilement.
Leur maman les délaisse déjà, je soupçonne qu'elle soit pleine à nouveau car elle a été aperçue assez loin de là où nous trappons, et les gens m'ont dit ne plus la voir dans leur cave depuis une semaine. Cela ressemble à de la prospection pour un nouveau nid... 

Quoi qu'il en soit nous aurons beaucoup de mal à l'avoir, elle est très rusée et comprend très bien ce que nous faisons. 
Alors si elle met bas, on l'aura jamais, c'est clair. 

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## SarahC

Euh, on fait un nouveau sujet du coup, et on laisse celui-ci pour les nouvelles et coaching des FA?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Tu pourrais le faire Sarah ou...?
Je suis en plein envoi de mails dans tous les sens et j'ai la tête qui fuit par le trou de feu ma dent.

----------


## félie

Tara 60 : oh mince, tu penses que c'est de la domination?
Sa ne pourrais pas être de la curiosité?
Sa me rassure encore moins de me dire qu'il s'agit peut-être d'une domination.

Et puis si il pouvait avoir des yeux moins grands aussi . . .

C'est immonde que des gens puissent faire du mal à des animaux , honte à ses gardiens : un coup de balais dans le c.. ( pour rester polie le balais)

----------


## SarahC

Non, et sans aucun dédain ou quoi. Je m'explique...
Je gère déjà largement assez de SOS sur la RP, et le souci est que personne ou presque ne m'aide pr cela depuis 3 ans.
11 489 messages postés, ct vraiment pas dans "Général et Divers" pour parler de mon mec ou de mon dernier film, mais que sur des SOS de morts programmées, mon créneau, précisément l'un des plus pénible à gérer. Et en plus, des caractères et des humains à gérer depuis 10 ans, la fourrière, c'est 3. 
Je compte stopper, à petit feu, à terme, et en faire de moi en moins, c'est précisément ce que je fais, car personne ne me le fera à ma place, mon truc de RP, et personne ne voudrait, hors contexte masochiste, prendre ma relève, donc même si c'est ici, je ne peux pas. 

+ les gens qui m'emmerdent, dc le côté neutre du SOS doit le rester. SarahC est aussi un motif de ne pas participer à ce SOS pr ceux qui m'emmerdent, et si tu connaissais le temps que je passe à gérer les SOS ici, tu préférerais avoir 3 dents de sagesse à arracher en même temps que de troquer ma présence ici avec la tienne. Ce n'est pas méchant du tout, et on en a déjà parlé. Et là, je suis en plus au taf, et ne même pas supposée être là. Je fais largement de trop, des gens que nous connaissons en commun te confirmeront mon côté p*** à l'abattage et ma saturation. Navrée, mais porté par toi, je préfère, et je le suivrai par contre avec la plus grande des motivations, plus grande encore que la RP, là, c'est ma région, et bcp trop de gens s'en tapent, alors que mon aide ne semble pas déranger ailleurs. Donc je vais me concentrer sur ce SOS là avec toute l'attention qu'il mérite tant qu'il ne bougera pas.

----------


## mademoisellecha

All right, je le ferai juste demain.

----------


## SarahC

Désolée encore, mais comme je (ne) vis (pas) en RP, je gère (pourquoi, depuis X années????) un SOS concernant un coin à 5h de chez moi, faute de gens qui veulent le faire:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...12#post1010112
Et comme ils sont 19 et un rat, et qu'ils meurent demain, pr une partie, et comme c'est ainsi depuis des plombes, je ne peux pas. 
Dc demain, pour ce SOS là, je pense que c'est pas grave, on peut espérer que les tarés sur place n'auront pas réussi à leur faire du mal avant.
Sinon, c'est comme la RP, avis aux amateurs, on est jamais de trop pour aider et compléter le boulot de ceux qui font déjà pas mal. Go!

----------


## tara60

> Tara 60 : oh mince, tu penses que c'est de la domination?
> Sa ne pourrais pas être de la curiosité?
> Sa me rassure encore moins de me dire qu'il s'agit peut-être d'une domination.
> 
> Et puis si il pouvait avoir des yeux moins grands aussi . . .
> 
> C'est immonde que des gens puissent faire du mal à des animaux , honte à ses gardiens : un coup de balais dans le c.. ( pour rester polie le balais)


Franchement il n'y aurait que lui qui pourrait le dire mais cela pourrait être cela.  Si il était dominant avant d'arriver chez toi et qu'il devait batailler pour son territoire et la nourriture, peut être qu'il continue chez toi et tant qu'il n'aura pas compris qu'il n'a plus besoin de le faire, il continuera.
c'est peut être aussi simplement de la peur mélée à de la curiosité mais le fait qu'il se plante devant toi et qu'il t'attaque si tu bouges ou lui donne à manger, cela me fait un peu penser à de la domination!!
d'autres personnes ont  beaucoup plus d'expérience que moi pour t'aider ou te conseiller
peux-tu le prendre en photo lorsqu'il te regarde ainsi

----------


## SarahC

J'ajoute que qd on n'a pas l'habitude, un chat peut être impressionnant, tout court, sans être dangereux.

----------


## félie

Quand il m'a regardé tout à l'heure, il n'a pas tenté la moindre attaque, en réfléchissant j'ai même l'impression qu'il tente une approche ( mais j'ai quand même peur). Soit on est trouillarde soit on ne l'est pas  :: 
Je vais me reprendre en main et maitriser cette peur.

En tout cas merci à tous pour vos messages et Sarah C je peux juste te dire Courage ( je sais c'est pas grand chose) .

----------


## SarahC

Félie, as-tu déjà vu un chat craintif auparavant? Saurais tu me décrire un sauvage, un craintif agressif, un flippé, un timide, etc?
Attention, comme nous sommes à l'écrit, je tiens à préciser que ce n'est en AUCUN cas un jugement. Ct juste pour savoir si tu as l'habitude, ou pas du tout.
Si je peux te rassurer, je flippe qd je vois un chat craintif, vas savoir prquoi, c ma main qui recule.
Je n'ai par contre pas peur des chiens, même des grands chiens (mon chien était grand, et pas cool av les gens, dc suis rôdée).
IL est, je pense, clair, que le chat ressent ton malaise, pas comme un chien, au sens domination, etc, car ils ne raisonnent pas ainsi.
Il doit sentir le truc de "peur", et il ne sait pas si c "ya un truc qui va se passer" ou "elle va me faire quoi?"
Donc facile à dire, mais apprends à l'approcher, apprends à le toucher, indirectement.
Essaie de manger ds la même pièce, de lui faire sentir ta bouffe au bout de la fourchette, pose lui des trucs "bons" près de lui; etc.
En gros, apprivoisez vous, toi, tes peurs, et lui, toi  ::

----------


## sydney21

Galli est un peu moins avenante aujourd'hui que lors de son arrivée. Ce matin elle me regardait et me crachait dessus comme un serpent à sonnette, tout en balançant un coup de patte vers moi.

Ce que je fais pour essayer de toucher les chats craintifs c'est que j'enroule ma main dans une serviette éponge et je les frôle doucement, pour éviter les coups de griffes au cas où...

Mais bon pour l'instant je crois que je vais la laisser un peu tranquille, en plus il y a eu un peu de bruit dans ma SDB car qq travaux en cours pour changer le mobilier, ayant la chance d'avoir l'aide de mon père bricoleur je ne peux pas lui imposer de venir quand ça m'arrange donc la louloute a eu droit a qq bruits de perçeuse.

Bon dans les prochains jours je la laisse tranquille, tout en continuant à lui parler doucement pour qu'elle apprenne à me connaitre, et ensuite je tacherai d'appliquer les conseils de les mahou qui est douée en sociabilisation.

----------


## Sév51

*Félie* peux-tu faire une vidéo avec ton téléphone portable ?
que l'on se rende mieux compte de son attitude...

T'as essayé le lancé de croquettes ?
Si tu laisses de la nourriture à côté de toi, il vient manger ou attend que tu te sois éloigné ?

----------


## félie

Sarah C : non je dois bien avouer que je n'ai jamais vu ni eu à faire avec des chats craintif. Tous les chats qui ont et partagent ma vie sont domestique.
Je n'ai pas non plus peur des chiens ( et pourtant me suis déjà fait attaquée méchamment au visage par mon propre chien), peut-être que sa joue, je n'ai pas peur que Tom me griffe mais j'ai une peur incontrôlé à l'idée qu'il puisse se jeter sur moi et me mordre le visage ( oui je sais, je semble folle). 

Sev51 : si j'arrive je viens bien filmer mais dans ses moments la, je ne bouge pas.  :: 
On mange dans la même pièce ( pas trop le choix je suis dans un studio) et oui il mange quand je suis à côté ( il est pas très rassuré, mais la nourriture avant tout). Il sait déjà me faire comprendre que sa gamelle est vide et qu'il souhaiterait que je lui donne quelque chose à manger.

Je suis tombée sur un site avec les expressions des chats et j'ai retrouvé celles de Tom, pour ceux qui veulent jeter un coup d'oeil :

http://acoeuretacris.centerblog.net/...eurs-attitudes

-Le chat à l'affut il a déjà fait ( sur la photo en haut à gauche le chat noir et blanc a exactement la même tête que Tom à fait quelques fois sous le lit avant de bondir vers moi, de se retrouver à la limite de son territoire et de faire " ssssssssschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh")
- le chat surpris, intrigué et curieux se ressemble beaucoup, même celui apeuré, c'est l'une de ses 4 bouilles qu'il a eu lorsque j'étais à mon bureau, qu'il s'est avancé vers moi et ma regardé.

Dois-je partir en courant ?  ::  LOL

----------


## SarahC

Pr Gali, av les travaux, ça me semble tout à fait normal.

Sydney comme d'autres ont posté ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages

Certains des progrès que vous y verrez vous sembleront certainement encourageants!


 =>

----------


## SarahC

VOICI NOUGATINE!

----------


## cibouchat

Sarah, tu as l'air très fatiguée, ce qui se comprend parfaitement Je t'envoie une cargaison de courage et des bisous de réconfort
C'est peu, je sais  :: 

Mademoisellecha, j'espère que les choses pourront se faire correctement avec l'aide des employés du bâtiment et que ceux qui ont tout fait pour nuire aux chats se sont fait/se feront sérieusement secouer les prunes!
C'est toutefois une bonne nouvelle de savoir qu'il y a un soutien sur place  :: 

Félie, je te souhaite bon courage avec Tom. C'est vrai qu'un chat peut facilement impressionner. Et s'il voit que ça marche et sent que tu es réticente, il aura tendance à "en jouer".
Puisque ce que tu crains c'est surtout d'être attaquée au visage, peut-être que porter une écharpe ou un foulard pourrait t'apaiser...

Du côté de Guapo, les petites améliorations s'enchainent.
Avant hier soir, pour la première fois, il était sur le lit et ne s'est pas enfui dès qu'on est allé dans "sa" chambre On l'a vu se déplacer puisqu'il est parti se cacher sous l'escalier au rdc et on s'est dit "il n'est pas près de remonter!" Le lendemain matin, il avait retrouvé sa petite niche dans "sa" chambre  :: 
Et tout à l'heure, je suis allée manger mon fromage "à côté" de lui et lui ai donné les croutes (je m'approche au plus près qu'il accepte et lui lance) Habituellement, quand je fais ça, il grogne, souffle et ignore totalement l'ennemie! Là, bon il a quand même grogné et soufflé, mais il a aussi senti le premier bout de fromage et a fini par en manger un... C'est la première fois qu'il mangeait quelque chose devant moi  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci, je suis "lassée" dirons nous. Pas "blasée", mais bon, tant que ce sera possible, on tient ma foi.

J'espère que Tom et Chester vont mettre la pédale douce dans les prochains temps.

Et pour Guapo, je sais que c'est bête, mais ne prenez pas les trucs qui semblent tout petits comme "rien", ce sont justement chaque semaine qui passent, autant de progrès dont ils feront preuve. Ce sont tjs des minis trucs, mais bout à bout, cela montre qu'ils se donnent le courage d'avancer et qu'ils se sentent peu à peu rassurés. 

Ils ne font que rarement de gros progrès, mais pr ma photo de roux méchant, et clairement sauvage, et le caressage de bidon, 9 à 10 mois, max, pour y arriver, ce qui est finalement peu vu la terreur que j'ai pris en photo. Certes, mon contact et adoptante maintenant a bcp de feelings, et a l'habitude, mais pr lui, j'étais tout de même sceptique! Et pourtant!

----------


## félie

Pour Tom il s'avère qu'il m'impressionne par ses grands yeux mais n'est pas méchant ( quelques tentatives pour impressionner , qui on fonctionés).
Je fais tout pour ne plus lui montrer ma peur, et à l'instant il vient de passer à côté de moi pour me regarder, et je lui ai parlé.

Il est quand même bien calme et détendu.

Cibouchat : trop bien avec le fromage  ::  sa m'amuse toujours de voir un chat manger du fromage .

----------


## sydney21

Je suis assez contente car j'ai noté une progression dans le comportement de la miss Galli.
Déjà, hier soir elle avait émergé de sous le radiateur :



J'ai pris l'initiative de lui donner du zylkène, je l'ai déjà testé sur d'autres chats craintifs et je pense qu'il y a réellement un effet bénéfique. Celui-ci ne se fait pas encore ressentir, cela ne fait que 2 jours, mais on verra d'ici une semaine s'il y a du mieux.

En tout cas voici ce matin ce que j'ai vu en entrant dans la SDB :



J'ai commencé à jouer avec la miss hier soir, en agitant sous son nez un petit plumeau, elle n'a rien dit et s'est laissé effleurer le museau gentiment. Donc ce matin rebelote :





J'ai aussi laissé entrer une autre minette dans la pièce, j'ai l'impression que Galli a eu l'air intéressée de voir un autre chat. 
Elle est pas jolie cette louloute ?

----------


## Lady92

Magnifiques toutes ces avancees... Bravo aux super FA.
Sydney, ta petite Galli est superbe  ::

----------


## félie

Elle est en effet très belle ( mais quel chat n'est pas beau, à mes yeux ils le sont tous). 
Elle est bien entourée , sur la première photo c'est une peluche le petit truque gris, et l'autre bleu?
J'adore son regard sur la photo 4. Merci pour toutes ces photos. :: 

Elle à l'air plutôt bien dans son panier.

----------


## Muriel P

C'est vrai qu'elle est ravissante cette petite Galli !  ::

----------


## sydney21

Pour répondre à Félie, voici les joujous de Galli :

un petit souriceau en peluche



et une canne à pêche avec une fleur au bout



et je confirme que Galli joue !!!
 Je l'ai vue attraper le souriceau dans ses pattes, ainsi que la petite abeille qui pend au bout de la canne à pêche.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Génial!!!!

----------


## félie

Je veux la souris ( mais pour moi)  :: 

Et mon minou aussi est sublime :

 " le laser c'est chiant, sa bouge partout et sa glisse entre les pattes..."  :Big Grin: 

"... et puis en plus y a quelqu'un qui n'arrête pas de rire quand j'essaie d'attraper la luciole rouge"  :: 

" il y a de drôle de choses aussi par ici ..."  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pas mal du tout!!!

----------


## tara60

que de bonnes nouvelles et de très belles photos   ::

----------


## félie

Chester est vraiment un sacré phénomène. 
Encore plus ronchon, il se donne un genre, à coup sur même si il apprécie son nouveau mode de vue, il ne veut pas le montrer  ::  Un chat aussi a sa fierté .

C'est quoi la slimcat ball ?
C'est quand même bien qu'il joue ( même si ce n'est que la nuit).

----------


## Lady92

Super toutes ces bonnes nouvelles! 
En tout cas Tom n hesite plus a etre a decouvert...

----------


## félie

Sa effectivement, Tom est à découvert.
Hier soir il a réussit à ouvrir la porte de la salle de bain et a grimpé sur la baignoire. Il a aussi tenté de grimpé sur la cuisinière. En fait, il essais de grimper partout ou il est susceptible de pouvoir le faire. 

Et ce matin, je me préparais tranquillement, lorsque j'ai du aller chercher quelque chose à la salle de bain, je pensais Tom sous le lit, mais Mr se baladait dans le studio, je ne sais où. Du coup, il m'a vu arrivé, à prit peur, a du passé prêt de moi pour se cacher sous le lit, était énervé, et j'ai eu le droit au "CHHHHHHHH". Mais comment aurais-je pu savoir qu'il se promenait, il n'as cas me prévenir à l'avenir quand il fait son tour ahahah Sacré TOM.  ::

----------


## tara60

cela fait plaisir de voir que tu n'as plus peur de lui, c'est bien maintenant il va pouvoir évoluer tranquilement et bientôt il n'aura plus peur et réclamera des caresses !!!

----------


## sydney21

Petit reportage photo  :: 

Galli à mon arrivée dans la SDB, qui me dit bonjour "à sa façon"



La miss découvre 2 futurs copains chats, elle commence à se détendre



Le jeu, c'est plutôt sympa finalement...



Et pour finir une photo les yeux ouverts  :: 



Je suis pas jolie moi ?  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

elle est magnifique, cette petite puce, et maman qui lui a mis 3 grandes chaussettes et une toute petite ::

----------


## sydney21

C'est rigolo car j'ai quasiment son sosie à la maison, un petit mâle timide sorti de fourrière nommé Pacco, il a la patte avant gauche toute blanche et l'autre toute tigrée, comme Galli

Le voici

----------


## Lady92

Difficile d imaginer la petite Galli dehors il y a a peine quelques semaines... Elle est vraiment superbe et semble si zen  ::

----------


## félie

Tu t'étais armé de l'appareil photo pou entre dans la salle de bain  :: 
On transforme nos minous en petite vedette de l'objectif ( tom semble aimer).
Comment sa se passe avec les autres chats ?

Pacco est superbe aussi.  ::

----------


## sydney21

Mon APN n'est jamais loin de moi, j'adore mitrailler, et 99% de mes photos ne représentent que des chats !

Galli a l'air d'apprécier la compagnie de ses congénères, la preuve...je ne l'ai jamais vue aussi détendue que ce soir.

----------


## félie

Galli, on dirait un petit bébé dans son berceau .  ::  
N'empêche que sur la première photo ou elle te " dis bonjour", elle à pas les oreilles baissées, c'est plutôt bon . 

J'aimerais tant prendre Tom dans mes bras.

----------


## sydney21

Oui, enfin ne nous réjouissons pas trop vite, je viens de faire sortir ses 2 copains de la pièce pour la nuit, je lui ai amené une gamelle de pâtée et pour me remercier j'ai eu droit à un coup de patte en me crachant dessus  ::

----------


## cibouchat

Wahou quelle évolution super rapide!!!

Ici, on est content des petits progrès de Guapo. Ils ne sont pas aussi rapides que ceux de certains autres de ses compagnons mais il y en a, on les note et ça nous motive.
Ces trois derniers jours, j'en ai moins noté mais je n'ai eu que peu de temps à passer avec lui et évidemment, ça n'aide pas!
Par contre, nous avons eu du monde tout le week-end (qui a dormi au salon puisque la chambre d'amis est occupée par môssieur lol) et il n'a pas eu l'air perturbé plus qu'en temps normal.

----------


## sydney21

Galli est plus à l'aise dans le sens où à chaque fois que j'entre dans la SDB, elle n'est plus cachée, je l'ai vue couchée dans le hamac ou dans le bidet (qui sert de lit aux chats  :: ), où sur le tapis par terre. Par contre quand j'entre elle n'apprécie pas trop mon intrusion et me crache dessus. Mais avec les autres chats ça se passe bien, elle ne leur dit rien.

----------


## félie

Peut-être que Galli ne veut pas être dérangée sur son substitut de territoire pour le moment ( comme Tom sous le lit).
Elle pense que tu va lui voler sa nourriture  :: 
Les deux autres chats pourraient lui dire qu'ils sont bien ici, que tu ne fais de mal à personne.

Oh Guappo: qu'elle petite bouille, il aime le plumeau et semble aussi aimer être prit en photo.

----------


## sydney21

Je fais exprès justement de caresser et bisouiller les autres chats devant elle pour lui montrer que je suis sympa avec eux et qu'ils aiment ça  :: 
Par contre je lui effleure le museau et la tête avec mon petit plumeau et elle ne dit rien.
On va laisser le zylkène faire son effet et on verra...

----------


## GUSFA

Je reviens juste d'une longue séance de gratouille avec Gus ( 30 min aie mon bras) Il ADORE ça! ^^ Et avance même la tête pour venir à la rencontre de ma main. :: 

Il crachouille encore un peu quand on le surprend ou quand on est à plusieurs, mais c'est juste un levé de babines en fait! 

Il commence tout doucement à sortir de derrière le canapé, quand on est la, mais reste méfiant, je sens que c'est surtout quand on est debout en fait. 

Son ventre gonflé est dégonflé depuis que je l'ai remis aux croquettes ID, et il prend encore des médocs pour son asthme. 

Voila quelles photos, désolée pour la qualité pas top mais il fait sombre derrière le canapé... et mon flash est trop fort!

----------


## SarahC

> Et avance même la tête pour venir à la rencontre de ma main.


 ::  Je vois que cela progresse pas mal chez certains! Espérons que nous lirons bientôt des progrès chez les autres minets!

----------


## félie

La magie du plumeau .  :: 
Le fait d'être avec d'autres chats va surement aider à calmer le petit chou.

Gus est beau évidemment et il semble de plus en plus décontracté. Et il a pas mal de place derrière le canapé quand même.

 Promis j'arrête avec les photos, mais j'étais tellement surprise de voir Tom grimper sur le chauffage pour regarder par la fenêtre . . .

----------


## SarahC

Pas de souci.
Dès que mademoisellecha sera dispo on classera car on ne voit plus les urgences ds le lot, et on a encore X chats sur site....
Donc allez y, vous pouvez poster.

Là j'ai pas le temps perso, cause 30 chats en RP en SOS.

*Je vous mets d'ailleurs Nougatine, à nouveau.
Testée FIV et FELV négatif!
Stérilisée.
Aux dernières nouvelles elle recherche toujours une FA!*


*
Et les chats du dehors finiront enfermés ou écrasés, ou que sais-je, il ne se passe RIEN, et comme rien, pas de trappage!*

----------


## Lady92

Super toutes ces bonnes nouvelles de Gus, Guapo et Galli...
Cibouchat, ca c est du vrai plumeau :-)

----------


## cibouchat

Je ne sais plus qui disait que Guapo a l'air d'aimer son plumeau... bah non justement, rien que de le voir, même de loin, ça le met "en furie". Il se tapit au fond de sa cachette, grogne très fort, souffle si l'ennemi bouge ne serait-ce que d'une plume et l'attaque méchamment si on l'approche. Sur la photo, il avait les griffes plantées dedans et ne voulait plus le lâcher  :: 
Au début on avait acheté un plumeau bleu/vert/rose... le truc qu'on voit partout mais il le détestait On a vu le plumeau à plumes dans un magasin, on l'a pris pour tenter et il le déteste aussi (par contre les autres chats et les enfants de nos potes adorent!  ::  )
Aujourd'hui, monsieur Guapo a quitté sa niche quelques heures pour squatter dans le carton qui est à sa disposition depuis le début et auquel il ne s'est jamais intéressé. Et quand je suis allée le voir, on a joué tous les deux, à cache-cache  ::  Dès que je m'éloignais, il penchait la tête pour me voir alors je me rapprochais... je me "réloignais", il se penchait, je me rapprochais et ainsi de suite Et tout ça sans signe d'agressivité  ::  Bon après, ça s'est un peu gâté mais j'étais trop contente!!!
On avance moins vite que d'autres mais on avance et c'est bien ça le principal  :: 

Sarah, tu as des nouvelles de mademoisellecha? Elle doit être vraiment mal en point pour ne plus venir du tout  ::

----------


## SarahC

Vais prendre des nouvelles car il est vrai que ça fait un peu lgts du coup.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonjour tout le monde, c'est gentil de s'inquiéter pour moi, mes soucis de santé ne sont en effet pas terminés mais je croise les doigts pour qu'aujourd'hui soit le dernier jour où je vois un médecin, j'ai malgré cela été très prise par l'organisation d'un événement très important dans mon travail et je m'excuse de ne pas avoir fait signe plus tôt,

Brèves nouvelles car je dois y retourner et suis en retard mais *Nougatine, qui est donc une femelle négative au FIV, stérilisée et identifiée, attend sa Famille d'Accueil en s'ennuyant bien fort...*
Et une foutue bonne nouvelle aussi, les efforts des deux jeunes bénévoles qui trappent avec nous ont payé car *les deux chatons de la maman chat ont pu être attrapés* presque coup sur coup, ils ont environ quatre à cinq mois et se portent bien, mais leur maman est déjà gestante à nouveau et malheureusement nous ne parvenons plus à la localiser pour le moment.

Lorsque les deux petits se sont retrouvés dans leur cage de chatterie après avoir été séparés l'un de l'autre pendant quelques jours (juste le temps de trapper le petit deuxième, bien futé et bien récalcitrant!), ils se sont jetés l'un sur l'autre, genre "oh toi aussi tu es là!", c'était vraiment trop touchant...

Je vous rappelle que l'association Cat Mon Doux gère d'autres sauvetages que celui-ci, si bien que malgré l'important nombre de rescapés de ce sauvetage déjà placés en FA, la chatterie est toujours trop peuplée et nous devons cesser de trapper faute de Familles d'Accueil ! De nouveaux chatons vont naître dehors sans que nous puissions rien faire... J'AI FRANCHEMENT LES BOULES ! 

Je referai un post dès que j'aurai un peu de temps de le faire bien, possiblement ce weekend, d'ici là je vous prie d'excuser le manque d'informations, je me coupe déjà en quatre pour mon travail et malgré quelques couacs de santé et je n'ai pas pu faire plus. 

 :: Merci à vous qui accueillez les minets de maintenir le post à flots avec vos nouvelles toutes plus encourageantes les unes que les autres, ça fait tellement plaisir de vous lire...

----------


## félie

Cibouchat, c'est moi qui parlait de l'affection que Guappo porte à son plumeau, de toute évidence se n'est pas le cas, je n'avais pas fais attention aux griffes plantés dedans.
Tu pourrais peut-être tenter le laser . . .
Peut importe le rythme des avancés, cela dépend des chats.

Tom va chez le véto demain : angoisse, angoisse, angoisse.

Mademoisellechat: cool pour les deux chatons, mais du coup la maman doit être paniquée de ne plus les voir, non ? Espérons qu'elle soit vite attrapée.
Et courage, et bon rétablissement.

----------


## sydney21

Si les chatons ont déjà 4/5 mois, je pense que la maman ne doit plus s'en occuper. En tout cas c'est cool pour eux d'être maintenant à l'abri, on attend une tite photo quand vous aurez le temps...
Merci

----------


## félie

AH je ne sais pas durant combien de temps une chatte s'occupe de ses bébés.

Je viens de faire ma séance de sociabilisation avec Tom : soit donner du thon à la cuillère et à la main. Des qu'il y a ma main, il donne un coup de patte pour faire tomber le morceau de thon, donc je me prend sa jolie griffe aiguille. Et la le drame : sa griffe est resté coincée dans mon doigt ( sa lui arrive souvent aussi avec le tapis), donc il a grogné, il était pas content ( mais c'est moi qui avait sa griffe plantée dans mon doigt).

Le regardant savourer son thon, j'ai voulu faire comme beaucoup et tenter la caresse lorsqu'il mange la tête baissée, j'ai d'abord prit le plumeau avant et sa n'aura pas été bien loin, car au contact du plumeau, Tom a préféré repartir sous le lit.  ::

----------


## cibouchat

> Cibouchat, c'est moi qui parlait de l'affection que Guappo porte à son plumeau, de toute évidence se n'est pas le cas, je n'avais pas fais attention aux griffes plantés dedans.
> Tu pourrais peut-être tenter le laser . . .
> Peut importe le rythme des avancés, cela dépend des chats.
> 
> Tom va chez le véto demain : angoisse, angoisse, angoisse.


Ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii le laser... merci pour l'idée Félie, je n'y avais pas pensé Je vais en chercher un pas trop cher  :: 

Pour le véto, Guapo devrait bientôt y aller aussi, il va falloir faire la première injection de vaccin. Je flippe d'avance parce qu'ici, peu sont les vétos qui conçoivent qu'on puisse soigner un fiv ou un sauvage alors un qui cumule le deux... J'espère tomber sur une des petites jeunes que j'ai déjà vu à la clinique véto (ça fait peu de temps qu'on s'est installé, on ne connait pas trop bien)

Je suis dég, j'ai stressé Guapo idiotement! En lui donnant les croquettes, je lui en ai lancé une... il a flippé et s'est enfuit à toute vitesse, du coup, là, il est rdc
Je sais qu'il remontera parce que temps à autre, il descend puis retourne dans sa chambre où il y a tout ce qu'il faut mais je suis dég parce que là, il a fuit parce qu'il a eu peur de moi et ce n'était pas le but du tout  :Frown: 

Soigne toi bien mademoisellecha et c'est chouette pour les "bébés"

----------


## Sév51

*Cibouchat*, comment lui as-tu lancé la croquettes : lancée en l'air ou glissée sur le sol ?
L'année dernière, quand j'ai eu mon 1er sauvageon en FA, j'ai testé le glissé de croquettes et ça avait plutôt bien fonctionné...

Et d'après ce que tu dis, je crois comprendre que tu as agrandi son espace et qu'il a accès à d'autres pièces. Je ne suis pas certaine que pour le socialiser, ce soit bien qu'il ait un grand espace.
Au contraire un espace restreint, c'est mieux, ça permet de le "forcer" au contact et de petit à petit diminuer la distance entre vous.

----------


## félie

Sa y'est le jour du véto est arrivé, je suis plus stressé que tom, je vais tenter de le mettre dans sa caisse de transport d'ici quelques minutes ...

Tu verras, le laser au début c'est top, ou même les peluches qui font du bruit : sa peut l'amuser ou du moins l'intriguer et peut-être aussi l'énerver, en tout cas il ne restera pas indifférent.

Il a eu peur d'un laché de croquette ? hihi je pense qu'il s'en remettra très vite. Si tu veux le faire sortir de sa pièce, commence à lui déplacer tout doucement ses affaires, mais comme dit Sev51, pour la sociabilisation, il faut peut-être mieux qu'il reste dans un petit espace. Moi avec mon studio de 24m carré je n'est ce problème.

----------


## félie

De retour du véto et Minou va beaucoup mieux.  Son FIV est en repos. Les ganglions bien partis, il lui reste encore un peu de gingivite ( rouge à al gorge et d'un côté de la bouche).
Le coeur va mieux, il a tout de même quelques piques de monté sur électrocardiogramme, mais sa peut être en partie au au stress et pour le moment il n'y a pas nécessité à traité cela. A voir dans un mois, car Tom retourne chez le véto.

Sinon malgré tout, il a eu sacrément peur, n'a pas du tout aimé que je tente de l'attraper ( j'y suis pas arrivée seule), et la il se méfie de moi et me fais un peu la gueule ( ce qui est je le pense normal) mais sinon il est content 'être de retour chez lui.

 ::

----------


## Sév51

*Félie*, le véto a pu le manipuler sans trop de difficultés ?

----------


## félie

Oui, Tom avait évidemment très peur mais le véto n'a pas eu trop de souci. 
Par contre Tom a la diahré : dois-je m'inquiéter ? Je sais c'est sans doute bête de demander cela, mais étant FIV, j'ai toujours peur de tout.

----------


## McPamelin

Salut tout le monde, je débarque sur le post après avoir découvert l'existence de tout ces chats via Charlotte. Je comptais proposer mes services à la SPA mais ils ne veulent que des gens ultra réguliers, et étant en prépa je ne peux rien promettre. Bref, tout ça pour dire que comme la plupart des gens j'ai l'impression, j'avais complètement zappé le fait qu'il puisse exister d'autres assos sur Strasbourg. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire l'intégralité du sujet, mais je suis assez effarée devant tant de chats en situation un peu cata. Il vous reste beaucoup de minous sur les bras ? Ils sont tous en cage en attendant une FA ?

----------


## SarahC

Il en reste une tripotée sur site, et encore quelques uns en cage, oui.
Mais un nouveau sujet sera fait afin de laisser celui ci dédié aux news, et l'autre pour recherche de pistes pr les chats à caser, ou à sortir de la rue. 
Merci.

----------


## drowanna

euh le Maire est prévenu? ce serait peut-être utile non ?

----------


## SarahC

Tout ce qui a dû être fait l'a été, ce topic étant le 2ème jet du SOS.

----------


## SarahC

*Si vous vous demander encore s'il faut se lancer ou non, je vous invite à lire ce sujet*  :: *:*
J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## McPamelin

Ça fait un petit moment déjà que j'aurais aimé être FA, mais je sais pas si cela est logistiquement faisable. Je vis dans un studio (20m2) et rentre quand même chez mes parents tous les week-end ou un week-end sur deux. Vous prévoyez parfois des FA sur du très court terme ? Même si ce n'est que 5 jours, ça sera toujours ça de pris hors d'une cage c'est évident, mais comme dit maintenant au niveau d'une assos je ne sais pas si c'est juste plus emmerdant qu'autre chose ?

----------


## félie

Mc Pamelin : je suis dans un 24m carré et pour de la sociabilisation, un espace réduit est très bien.

Retour du véto pour Tom vraiment pas facile : depuis il me fais la gueule, et s'est planqué à la salle de bain ( derrière le wc et carrément dans mon petit meuble), il semble avoir très peur et ne va pas à ses gamelles, il mange juste si je la lui apporte sous le nez.
Je ne comprend pas u tout, d'autant plus qu'il a déjà été une fois chez le véto et que au retour il n'y avait pas eu de problème.
Cette fois-ci, le mettre dans la cage a été plus dure et je m'y suis collée beaucoup plus que la première fois, est ce que sa peut avoir un lien?

Je m'inquiète vraiment, pour lui mais pour nos relations qu'on avaient crées, je ne veux pas que sa disparaisse comme cela . . . Je ne veux pas qu'il reste cloitré dans la salle de bain dire qu'il se promenait dans le studio .  ::

----------


## félie

Il est sortis de la salle de bain pour aller sous le lit, mais avec une allure que je n'avais jamais vu : lente et extrêmement proche du sol.
Tom est déboussolé et apeuré, c'est comme si il ne reconnaissait pas son chez lui . . .

 ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

J'attribuerais ça à son passage véto, non?
Excusez moi, je n'ai pas encore fait le nouveau SOS, mea culpa je suis sur un autre SOS très urgent, je repasse sur rescue demain, bon courage!

----------


## félie

Le problème c'est que il a déjà été une fois chez le vétérinaire et que le retour c'était plutôt bien passé. 
Je le laisse se remettre, retrouver ses esprits, et je verrais demain matin après qu'il est passé une bonne nuit de sommeille, qu'il s'est rendu conte qu'il est bien rentré chez lui et qu'il est en sécurité . . .

Je vous tient évidemment au courant. 
Et Bonne nuit à tout le monde

----------


## natoyu

> Ça fait un petit moment déjà que j'aurais aimé être FA, mais je sais pas si cela est logistiquement faisable. Je vis dans un studio (20m2) et rentre quand même chez mes parents tous les week-end ou un week-end sur deux. Vous prévoyez parfois des FA sur du très court terme ? Même si ce n'est que 5 jours, ça sera toujours ça de pris hors d'une cage c'est évident, mais comme dit maintenant au niveau d'une assos je ne sais pas si c'est juste plus emmerdant qu'autre chose ?


Moi j'étais dans la même situation que toi l'année dernière et ils avaient pas voulu pour FA moyenne durée, justement à cause des week-ends (et puis yavait le problème des vacances aussi)! Du coup je m'étais proposée pour courte-durée (après une stérilisation,...), comme toi, mais ils ne m'ont jamais recontacté donc sans doute qu'ils avaient déjà assez d'aide courte-durée. Mais demande quand même, peut-être que maintenant ça a changé vu les nombreux sos...

----------


## McPamelin

arf oui les we c'est vraiment embêtant ! Par contre je termine l'année assez tôt (mai) et là du coup je pourrai prévoir de rester sur Stras sur une plus longue durée. Vous pensez que laisser un chat seul chez soi deux jours est inenvisageable (avec gamelles pleines bien sûr) ? J'aurai tendance à dire que oui, mais peut-être que ça dépend surtout du caractère du chat ?

----------


## SarahC

> Moi j'étais dans la même situation que toi l'année dernière et ils avaient pas voulu pour FA moyenne durée, justement à cause des week-ends (et puis yavait le problème des vacances aussi)! Du coup je m'étais proposée pour courte-durée (après une stérilisation,...), comme toi, mais ils ne m'ont jamais recontacté donc sans doute qu'ils avaient déjà assez d'aide courte-durée. Mais demande quand même, peut-être que maintenant ça a changé vu les nombreux sos...


Pr ici, je ne sais pas. Pr la RP c'est le fait de la quarantaine et des vaccins qui posaient souci, et le fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'assoc.
Pr ce SOS précis, il faut simplement un relais le WE, les chats ayant fait leur quarantaine. Et la courte durée, ça fonctionne qd on sait où mettre le chat après, car on ne s'engage en courte durée que qd on sait qu'on ne laisse pas le chat sur le dos de la FA. Maintenant, je ne peux me prononcer pour ce SOS particulier, la configuration étant différente, et ne gérant pas ce SOS.

----------


## SarahC

> arf oui les we c'est vraiment embêtant ! Par contre je termine l'année assez tôt (mai) et là du coup je pourrai prévoir de rester sur Stras sur une plus longue durée. Vous pensez que laisser un chat seul chez soi deux jours est inenvisageable (avec gamelles pleines bien sûr) ? J'aurai tendance à dire que oui, mais peut-être que ça dépend surtout du caractère du chat ?


On en reparle, on vous contacte sous peu car les urgences locales sont très diverses.

----------


## McPamelin

perfecto, je vous ai laissé mes coordonnées par MP.

----------


## SarahC

> Le problème c'est que il a déjà été une fois chez le vétérinaire et que le retour c'était plutôt bien passé. 
> Je le laisse se remettre, retrouver ses esprits, et je verrais demain matin après qu'il est passé une bonne nuit de sommeille, qu'il s'est rendu conte qu'il est bien rentré chez lui et qu'il est en sécurité . . .
> 
> Je vous tient évidemment au courant. 
> Et Bonne nuit à tout le monde


Le passage véto peut être traumatisant, cela dépend de pleins de choses, notamment les personnes qui le manipule, les odeurs (chats, chiens) de l'animal passé juste avant lui, et autour de lui ce jour-là en salle. Il montrera le bout de son nez quand il se sera calmé. En attendant, qu'il reprenne ses esprits, ça devrait aller mieux sous peu.

----------


## SarahC

> J'attribuerais ça à son passage véto, non?
> Excusez moi, je n'ai pas encore fait le nouveau SOS, mea culpa je suis sur un autre SOS très urgent, je repasse sur rescue demain, bon courage!


Aucun souci, on a tous une vie à côté, et nous ne sommes malheureusement pas à un jour près.

Je rappelle que la recherche de FA est toujours d'actualité cependant!

----------


## natoyu

> Pr ici, je ne sais pas. Pr la RP c'est le fait de la quarantaine et des vaccins qui posaient souci, et le fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'assoc.
> Pr ce SOS précis, il faut simplement un relais le WE, les chats ayant fait leur quarantaine. Et la courte durée, ça fonctionne qd on sait où mettre le chat après, car on ne s'engage en courte durée que qd on sait qu'on ne laisse pas le chat sur le dos de la FA. Maintenant, je ne peux me prononcer pour ce SOS particulier, la configuration étant différente, et ne gérant pas ce SOS.


Je parlais de l'année dernière, où je n'avais pas encore de chat et pouvais donc prendre un chat même n'ayant pas fait de quarantaine. Je sais que maintenant avec le chat c'est beaucoup plus compliqué...
Le souci de FA courte-durée, comme tu le cites, pourrait être reglé si laisser les chats seuls pour le week-end n'était pas un souci, parce que ça pourrait s'étaler sur plusieurs semaines du coup.
C'est un peu dommage le souci des week-end parce qu'à ma connaissance, une grande partie des etudiants ici (à Stras) rentrent le week-end, je crois même que c'est assez particulier à notre région, alors si les week-ends ne posaient pas problèmes, ça serait aussi beaucoup plus facile de trouver des étudiants prêts à prendre un chat en quarantaine voire plus longtemps...
Mais en même temps je comprend aussi que laisser un chat seul le week-end, c'est pas super non plus (je ne le fais pas non plus), c'est pour ça que je m'étais une fois posé la question si prendre deux chats en FA pourrait être une solution??

----------


## SarahC

Tout dépend du chat et du contexte, car je crois que tu as une colloc.
En FA il faut laisser le chat à l'intérieur, co tu es au RDC, de mémoire, à voir si cela peut être gérable.
Disons que c'est vraiment "selon le contexte", et ce que l'on entend par WE.
Car à l'époque, car j'avais encore mon chat et mon vieux chien, WE chez moi ct vendredi AM et je revenais lundi AM.
Dc ds ce contexte, cela aurait été plus délicat. Tu vois, ça reste "selon". 
Et après, si qqn peut passer même une fois par jour, qqn de confiance, encore une fois "selon" (mon mot du jour!  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## félie

Je pense que ce qui a traumatisé Tom n'est pas le passage chez le véto ( qui c'est mieux déroulé que la première fois: le véto était même beaucoup plus câlin avec lui que lors de sa première visite), mais vraiment l'attraper pour le mettre dans la cage qui a été assez hard.
Il a mangé cette nuit ( moins qu'à l'ordinaire), mais je vais l'amadouer avec des crevettes fraîches.

Je suis pas une experte en FA, puisque c'est la première fois que je fais cette expérience, mais je suis étudiante donc je peut peut-être donné mon avis sur ce point de vue.
J'avais l'habitude rentrer chez moi le week end, maintenant je rentre beaucoup moins et pas un week end: je rentre le matin et repars sur Strasbourg le soir ( après faut prendre en considération la distance, moi je ne suis pas à 6h de route de strasbourg...)

J'ai des amies qui laissent leurs chats seuls le week en et sa se passe très bien, mais la c'est de la sociabilisation donc je ne saurais dire si c'est envisageable. Il y a d'autres personnes ici qui répondront mieux que moi à cela. Néanmoins, ces minous on besoin d'attention et de présence et les laisser seul un week end pourraient les déstabiliser. Je dis cela en fonction de Tom ( mon minou placé chez moi), je sais qu'il n'aime pas quand je m'absente trop longtemps ( plus de 6h sa devient long pour lui et il me le fais comprendre). Par moment je dois donc organiser mon emplois du temps différemment quand j'ai une journée chargée.  Après sa dépend donc du chat . . .

----------


## natoyu

oui c'est sûr, ça dépend des cas, je parlais pas pour moi forcément mais en général. Moi mes week-ends sont courts, samedi midi au dimanche soir (vive la prépa =) ). Mais pour la plupart des étudiants ici, je pense que le week-end c'est du vendredi soir au dimanche soir. Du moins je crois, parce que ce sont toujours les trains de ces périodes-là qui sont blindés d'étudiants!

----------


## SarahC

Là encore c'est "au cas par cas", et à mon sens, tout peut être étudié, encore une fois, selon le chat et la situation de ce dernier.
Ne serait-ce que pour une quarantaine, si qqn passe le WE; ça peut boucler un truc, si truc derrière. 
Si jamais, on fait signe, car ce n'est pas ce qui manque, les "cas".  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je pense que ce qui a traumatisé Tom n'est pas le passage chez le véto ( qui c'est mieux déroulé que la première fois: le véto était même beaucoup plus câlin avec lui que lors de sa première visite), mais vraiment l'attraper pour le mettre dans la cage qui a été assez hard.
> Il a mangé cette nuit ( moins qu'à l'ordinaire), mais je vais l'amadouer avec des crevettes fraîches.
> 
> Je suis pas une experte en FA, puisque c'est la première fois que je fais cette expérience, mais je suis étudiante donc je peut peut-être donné mon avis sur ce point de vue.
> J'avais l'habitude rentrer chez moi le week end, maintenant je rentre beaucoup moins et pas un week end: je rentre le matin et repars sur Strasbourg le soir ( après faut prendre en considération la distance, moi je ne suis pas à 6h de route de strasbourg...)
> 
> J'ai des amies qui laissent leurs chats seuls le week en et sa se passe très bien, mais la c'est de la sociabilisation donc je ne saurais dire si c'est envisageable. Il y a d'autres personnes ici qui répondront mieux que moi à cela. Néanmoins, ces minous on besoin d'attention et de présence et les laisser seul un week end pourraient les déstabiliser. Je dis cela en fonction de Tom ( mon minou placé chez moi), je sais qu'il n'aime pas quand je m'absente trop longtemps ( plus de 6h sa devient long pour lui et il me le fais comprendre). Par moment je dois donc organiser mon emplois du temps différemment quand j'ai une journée chargée.  Après sa dépend donc du chat . . .


Moi les miens (et pourtant ils me connaissent et je ne pars plus souvent, ni longtemps), passé un créneau midi-23h ils commencent à foutre le bordel.
Mais je connais des gens chez qui cela n'est pas du tout un souci, n'oublions pas que les chats n'ont pas la même notion du temps que nous.

----------


## natoyu

C'est vrai que c'est moins évident encore pour un chat à sociabiliser, je pensais plutot à des chats déjà sociables en fait, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ce sos de toute façon.

Enfin bref, merci pour les réponses et désolée du HS!! =)

NB : les cas de collocs, ça peut effectivement être un inconvénient  mais aussi un avantage, quand certains restent justement le week-end! ;-)

----------


## SarahC

Ben justement, ds le flot des SOS locaux, on a des choses à décanter, dc selon le cas, si jamais cela peut convenir, on fera signe.
Les collocs, ds ce cas, ça peut être un avantage, en effet.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Moi personnellement si je ne peux pas être la un weekend je laisse les chats tout seul et je demande à ma meilleure amie (qui est aussi ma voisine à quelques rue près) de passer les voir, nettoyer la litière et jouer un peu avec eux au moins une fois dans le weekend.

Après voilà dans un cas de socialisation c'est peut-être pas recommandé. Mais un chat à peu près sociable ça pose pas de problème je pense.

----------


## félie

Des nouvelles de Mattéo ?

----------


## sydney21

Ca c'était Galli le lendemain de son arrivée



Et la voici ce soir





On dirait qu'il y a un léger "mieux", non ?  ::

----------


## félie

Han putain ( désolé du langage) mais c'est surprenant.
Je vais investir dans un hamac à chauffage moi aussi . . .

----------


## sydney21

A mon avis la bonne combinaison c'est zylkène + copains chats = amélioration

----------


## SarahC

Elle est toute belle!

Je ne sais pas pr Matteo, n'étant qu'un contact indirect. 

On va sous peu refaire un point en créant le nouveau topic.

----------


## félie

Elle se laisse câliner ?
Blague à part : sa marche sur les humains le Zyklène ?

Je croise les doigts pour Mattéo. . . .

----------


## sydney21

Pour l'instant Galli n'est pas vraiment prête pour les câlins, elle crache à chaque fois qu'elle me voit, sauf tout à l'heure où elle était plutôt bien disposée pour la séance photos.

Avec de la patience, ça devrait venir...

----------


## SarahC

Félie, le Zylkène, non, les Fleurs de Bach, oui!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Whaouh  ::  la petite Galli est de plus en plus magnifique!

----------


## félie

C'est fou sa, car quand on la voit sur la photo on peut imaginer que sa y'est elle est soiabiliser. En tout cas elle se plait dans son nouvel environnement et sa c'est cool .  :: 

Les fleur de bach sa marche pas ( sur moi) et c'est cher.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est super qu'elle se détende un peu. (en plus elle est magnifique ! )

----------


## mariiexlove

> Ca c'était Galli le lendemain de son arrivée
> 
> Pièce jointe 30976
> 
> Et la voici ce soir
> 
> Pièce jointe 30977
> 
> Pièce jointe 30978
> ...


_
Ohh ouii qu'il y a un mieux, juste à son regard on le vois .
Et en plus qu'elle est belle cette Galli  
Je l'avais vu en cage et c'est vrai que son regard à totalement changer.  C'est trop cool_

----------


## gamba

Galli  ::

----------


## pixsoume

Bonjour à toutes les FA.
Je fais partie de Cat'Mon Doux et suis vraiment admirative de tous les efforts que vous faites pour ces chats...
Les changements sont spectaculaires, je trouve. Pour avoir socialiser 2 chats adultes mais moins sauvages que ceux de site, je sais quelle montagne de patience il faut pour qu'ils prennent confiance et se détendent. Un grand bravo à tous!!

De mon côté, je gère les maj de la page facebook de l'asso et le forum, entre autres. Je souhaite créer un sujet et album de chaque afin que votre action soit relayée et permettre ainsi un coup de coeur pour l'un ou l'autre (même s'ils ne sont pas encore adoptables) et aussi pour peut-être motiver de nouvelles FA (sait-on jamais!).

Par contre, si à l'avenir, vous pouviez envoyer une copie de vos photos sur l'adresse de l'asso, cela m'éviterai de réenregistrer chaque photo et me ferai gagner un peu de temps.. :: 
Je vous remet le mail: contact@catmondoux.org (surtout que je confond encore quelques chats...)

Merci à tous et encore un grand merci pour votre aide inestimable!

----------


## bzp

La "transformation" de Galli est époustouflante !
Sydney , je peux enregistrer tes photo sur mon mac afin de les mettre sur mon mur fb , afin de montrer aux potentielles fa le travail que tu as accompli et qu'il ne faut pas s'arrêter à la tête d'un chat en sauvetage ? Tu as le évidemment le droit de me dire non  ::

----------


## sydney21

> La "transformation" de Galli est époustouflante !
> Sydney , je peux enregistrer tes photo sur mon mac afin de les mettre sur mon mur fb , afin de montrer aux potentielles fa le travail que tu as accompli et qu'il ne faut pas s'arrêter à la tête d'un chat en sauvetage ? Tu as le évidemment le droit de me dire non


Bien sûr pas de souci  :: 

Par contre si Galli est super détendue dans son hamac, ne pas croire que la sociabilisation est gagnée, elle ne me laisse pas encore la toucher, et crache à chaque fois qu'elle me voit. Mais bon, on peut espérer que c'est en bonne voie...

----------


## bzp

> Bien sûr pas de souci 
> 
> Par contre si Galli est super détendue dans son hamac, ne pas croire que la sociabilisation est gagnée, elle ne me laisse pas encore la toucher, et crache à chaque fois qu'elle me voit. Mais bon, on peut espérer que c'est en bonne voie...



Ok , super  :: 
Elle va y venir et te laisser la toucher , ce n'est qu'une question de temps !  ::

----------


## félie

Pixoume : je ferais une sélection des photos de Tom et je te les envois directement sur ton mail ( en milieu de semaine) .
Par contre la je dois bien avouer que le fait de me dire que il va falloir lui trouver une famille, que je ne suis pas sa famille pour toujours, sa me fait mal. Sa va être un déchirement, et je ne sais pas du tout si j'arriverais à m'en séparer . . .  ::  J'avoue même que par moment sa me fait pleurer rien que de penser à tout cela et pourtant on y est pas encore.

Pour Galli, l'important c'est qu'elle se sente bien, les câlins viendront par eux même.
Je ne caresse pas Tom non plus, ( par contre lorsque mes parents sont venus le voir, ils ne se sont pas gênés pour le caresser : qu'est ce que sa m'a énervé sa d'ailleurs)  ::

----------


## McPamelin

Hey ! Bon ben si je ne sers pas de plan B pour deux chats qui vont être placés, je récupère Garou en FA. Est-ce que ceux qui sont déjà allés à la chatterie pourraient m'en toucher deux mots ? Il craint un peu moins les bipèdes avec toutes ces semaines passées en cage ?

----------


## SarahC

Mademoisellecha saura t'en dire plus.
La chatterie n'est pas du tout un contexte pertinent pour savoir comment ils sont, et comment ils deviendront.
Et comme ils pètent une pile en cage depuis des SEMAINES, je dirais que le premier truc que le chat fera, c'est se dire OUF, et se planquer.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour à toutes les FA.
> Je fais partie de Cat'Mon Doux et suis vraiment admirative de tous les efforts que vous faites pour ces chats...
> Les changements sont spectaculaires, je trouve. Pour avoir socialiser 2 chats adultes mais moins sauvages que ceux de site, je sais quelle montagne de patience il faut pour qu'ils prennent confiance et se détendent. Un grand bravo à tous!!
> 
> De mon côté, je gère les maj de la page facebook de l'asso et le forum, entre autres. Je souhaite créer un sujet et album de chaque afin que votre action soit relayée et permettre ainsi un coup de coeur pour l'un ou l'autre (même s'ils ne sont pas encore adoptables) et aussi pour peut-être motiver de nouvelles FA (sait-on jamais!).
> 
> Par contre, si à l'avenir, vous pouviez envoyer une copie de vos photos sur l'adresse de l'asso, cela m'éviterai de réenregistrer chaque photo et me ferai gagner un peu de temps..
> Je vous remet le mail: contact@catmondoux.org (surtout que je confond encore quelques chats...)
> 
> Merci à tous et encore un grand merci pour votre aide inestimable!


Les FA présentes peuvent-elles créer aussi une rubrique pour leur chat en FA ici?
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/

Peut-on avoir un bref point des autres chats en FA et qui cherchent encore?

Ni moi ni mademoisellecha ne faisons partie de l'assoc, nous glânons les infos sur le site, sur FB, mais votre intervention sera plus pertinente.

Quels sont, enfin, vos besoins, actuellement, combien de chats encore à trapper sur le site, pour quel investissement à prévoir?

Merci.

----------


## GUSFA

> Hey ! Bon ben si je ne sers pas de plan B pour deux chats qui vont être placés, je récupère Garou en FA. Est-ce que ceux qui sont déjà allés à la chatterie pourraient m'en toucher deux mots ? Il craint un peu moins les bipèdes avec toutes ces semaines passées en cage ?


Moi je suis allée deux fois à la chatterie, et ça serait trop trop bien que tu prenne Garou en FA, de toute la chatterie c'est celui qui me faisait le plus de peine, tous ces copains sont partis en FA sauf lui... Il m'avait l'air hyper saoulé d'être en cage mais pas agressif, au contraire il était plutôt réceptif à mes paroles... Je pense qu'il est un peu comme Galli, il reste un chat sauvage donc craintif mais pas agressif comme dit! Puis après autant de temps en  cage il va être super heureux d'avoir plus d'espace... Même si Sylvie s'en occupe déjà très bien! Et puis c'est une merveilleuse expérience d'être FA, pour ma part je commence avec Gus et ça met du temps ( et je suis du genre impatiente...) Mais quand les résultat sont là, c'est juste un plaisir! Allez pour Garou !!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Hormis GAROU, sait-on qui il reste à caser?

----------


## GUSFA

De ce site là, je crois qu'il reste juste Nougatine, les deux chatons et Garou! ( enfin c'est ceux que j'avais vu à la chatterie quand j'y ai ramené le deuxième chaton)

----------


## SarahC

> De ce site là, je crois qu'il reste juste Nougatine, les deux chatons et Garou! ( enfin c'est ceux que j'avais vu à la chatterie quand j'y ai ramené le deuxième chaton)


PIXSOUME, étant de l'association, peux-tu nous faire un point?
Je te fais un MP dans ce sens.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, que faire de ce sujet?
Il faut vraiment en récréer un autre.
Je le fais, si jamais, mais il serait bien que ce soit qqn de l'assoc qui lance le truc, pr que l'on parte sur un point tout propre, et qu'on laisse celui-ci pour les nouvelles des FA qui ont sauvé un chat.

----------


## GUSFA

Gus très très cool!!!  ::

----------


## sydney21

:: 

Galli aura son rappel de vaccin demain (enfin si j'arrive à la mettre en boîte  :: ) et ensuite à elle la liberté ! Enfin liberté relative puisqu'elle n'ira pas dehors, mais au moins elle pourra accéder au reste de la maison et faire la connaissance des autres minous (certains sont déjà venus lui faire coucou dans la SDB). J'ai hâte pour elle, elle commence à se montrer curieuse et à pointer le bout du museau quand j'ouvre la porte. Et au moins elle pourra profiter du soleil et regarder par la fenêtre, voire se prélasser dans un lit...

----------


## SarahC

> Gus très très cool!!!


Lui aussi mérite son sujet dans la rubrique avant/après!

----------


## SarahC

> Galli aura son rappel de vaccin demain (enfin si j'arrive à la mettre en boîte ) et ensuite à elle la liberté ! Enfin liberté relative puisqu'elle n'ira pas dehors, mais au moins elle pourra accéder au reste de la maison et faire la connaissance des autres minous (certains sont déjà venus lui faire coucou dans la SDB). J'ai hâte pour elle, elle commence à se montrer curieuse et à pointer le bout du museau quand j'ouvre la porte. Et au moins elle pourra profiter du soleil et regarder par la fenêtre, voire se prélasser dans un lit...


Si tu y vas en transports, prends un sac Ikea, car à mon avis elle ne va pas être fan de la boite!

----------


## sydney21

> Si tu y vas en transports, prends un sac Ikea, car à mon avis elle ne va pas être fan de la boite!


ce sera en voiture.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais tâcher de faire un compte-rendu le plus précis possible de la situation. 

*Tout d'abord, les trappages sur ce site  ont dû cesser car nous n'avons plus de propositions de FA et que les dons envoyés, bien que nombreux, ne nous permettent plus d'assurer de sauvetage sans faire sombrer définitivement l'association. En d'autres termes, si nous poursuivions nos actions, Cat Mon Doux ne passerait pas le cap de l'année 2012.* Compte tenu de la situation des chats errants dans notre zone comme partout ailleurs, la fin d'une association comme la nôtre serait donc tout sauf souhaitable !

Ce sauvetage a été si important (19 chats sauvés en tout!) que de nombreux autres cas gérés par l'association ont déjà dû être mis en stand-by, à notre plus grand regret, mais sans moyens, que faire? 

L'association Cat Mon Doux remercie chaudement tous les donateurs qui ont manifesté leur solidarité envers les chats errants de ce site en nous envoyant de quoi les soigner. 
Veuillez trouver ci-joint en guise de "comptes à vous rendre" le pointage des dons reçus via Rescue, ainsi qu'une partie des factures que nous avons pu payer grâce à ces derniers. 


*FACTURES :*




*POINTAGE DES DONS :
*


*Comme vous pouvez le voir, la somme réunie à ce jour ne couvre pas les frais vétérinaires de 12 de nos chats, et nous en avons attrapé 16 depuis janvier* (trois avaient été retirés de ce site par l'association à l'automne et leurs frais vétérinaires ont été réglés à ce moment là, avant le début du SOS). Mais même si cela n'a pas suffi, ça nous a quand même énormément soutenu et donné la pêche pour sortir les chats de là, aussi je réitère mes plus sincères remerciements.

*Ainsi bien sûr qu'aux Familles d'Accueil, pour qui j'ai un message de la part de l'association :* Ce serait vraiment super pour nous si vous vous inscriviez (si cela n'est pas déjà fait) sur *http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/* pour créer un post pour *relater les progrès et nouvelles de votre/vos protégés de ce sauvetage.* Cela peut vous permettre de *décompresser auprès de quelqu'un en cas de socialisation difficile*, mais aussi d'être de *partager votre fierté en cas de progrès*, et surtout, de *centraliser sur le forum de l'association les nouvelles de nos chats issus du sauvetage.*
Car l'autre jour, j'ai réalisé que je ne savais même pas où étaient partis Matteo, Lucky... Ici, je trouve des nouvelles (archi cool d'ailleurs) de Galli, Gus, Tom... mais cela serait plus pratique si au sein même de l'association nous pouvions avoir des nouvelles. Voilà, c'est dit! Merci beaucoup.

Je crois bien que j'ai fait le tour.

J'ai beaucoup de peine et de frustration, le mot est faible, de ne plus pouvoir aller trapper là-bas. Je suis certaine que sous peu, des chattes pleines mettront bas, et nous ne saurons y faire face. *Les autres bénévoles et moi-même n'attendons qu'une chose, c'est d'avoir enfin le feu vert pour y retourner, mais cela n'arrivera pas tant que les comptes de l'association couleront.* 

Alors, une nouvelle fois, je réitère l'appel lancé fin janvier : *Nous avons besoin de vous pour sauver ces chats, dont, je vous le rappelle, l'habitat est toujours en démolition et pour qui la vie, même s'il fait plus chaud maintenant, est loin d'être sans risques.* 

*Dons et propositions de Famille d'Accueil sont toujours, et même plus que jamais en fait, désespérément recherchés*, je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement, nous en sommes à un tournant où l'on ne peut plus rien faire ici sans aide.

Envoyez vos dons à : 




Ou par voir postale à l'adresse :

*Association CAT'MonDoux
1 rue Philippe J. de Loutherbourg 
67000 STRASBOURG

en n'oubliant pas de préciser, dans les deux cas, "pour chats du site dynamité", et si oui ou non vous souhaitez un reçu fiscal pour l'année 2012 !
**
Toutes les propositions de Famille d'Accueil sont à envoyer à l'adresse mademoisellecha@gmail.com, je transmets immédiatement.

Je souhaitais notamment attirer votre attention sur le cas de Garou, qui a fait partir de la première vague de trappage, et qui est TOUJOURS EN CAGE, 2 MOIS APRES.
Le pauvre ne crache même pas, il commence même à jouer, résigné à son sort, il fait semble t-il du léchage d'anxiété.



Une solution est peut-être trouvée pour lui... et je croise les doigts, mais pourtant la chatterie de l'association ne désemplit pas et se prépare à accueillir des poignées de chatons, comme vous vous en doutez. Et je ne sais pas comment on va y faire face, mais il va bien falloir, pourtant.

Sans votre aide, on fonce dans le mur, PENSEZ-Y


*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Vous pourriez faire un sujet spécifique pour les appels à don sur Rescue dans la rubrique "SOS Appels Divers", ça permettrait peut-être de mettre un peu plus en lumière ce soucis financier.

----------


## sydney21

Et un topo reprenant le plus gros des infos à diffuser par mail, ce serait bien, non ?

----------


## sydney21

je viens de mettre Galli dans un panier de transport, ça n'a pas été sans mal, elle était très apeurée et assez déchainée. J'espère que ça va bien se passer chez le véto, et que du coup elle ne m'aura pas prise en grippe... ::

----------


## Muriel P

> je viens de mettre Galli dans un panier de transport, ça n'a pas été sans mal, elle était très apeurée et assez déchainée. J'espère que ça va bien se passer chez le véto, et que du coup elle ne m'aura pas prise en grippe...


Alors, cette visite véto, ça s'est bien passée ?

----------


## sydney21

Oui. Au retour j'ai ouvert le panier dans ma salle à manger et Galli est partie se cacher sous mon lit. Elle a l'air plus tranquille, j'ai même pu lui caresser le bout du nez à travers la grille du panier  ::

----------


## félie

Oh, sa veut dire que Mattéo est enfin en FA ? 

J'avais cru comprendre que Garou avait trouvé sa famille . . .

----------


## SarahC

Je ne sais pas, les contacts proches de l'assoc sauront nous en dire plus.
J'ai les factures concernées, or elles sont en Pdf, et je ne sais pas comment les mettre en ligne, car elles comportent plusieurs pages, et niveau conversion, je ne sais que convertir une page en une page .jpg ou .bmp.... Si des personnes plus techniques que moi savent faire, je transmets.
Et si qui que ce soit veut en avoir connaissance, par mail, sans souci.
Cela complète le souci de transparence que l'assoc souhaite, en toute logique, au vu de l'élan de générosité occasionné par cet appel à l'aide, ici, et sur d'autres supports!
Merci encore pour tous ces gestes individuels!  ::

----------


## Sév51

Sarah il suffit de faire une copie d'écran, tu sais faire ça ?
ça revient à faire une photo de ton écran et donc tu obtiens des images
sinon envoie-les moi par mel et je m'en occupe...

Tu dois aussi pouvoir les mettre en "Fichiers joints" avec tes messages, les .pdf sont acceptés

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Tu peux aussi uploader des PDF sur GoogleDoc si besoin. Ainsi le PDF sera visible en ligne et pas besoin de le télécharger ensuite pour les gens.

----------


## félie

Qu'est ce que c'est agréable de poser le pied à terre pour démarrer la journée, (le premier contacte du sol de la journée qui aide à se réveiller), et PAF se faire attaquer la cheville par un minou en colère. 
Je me demande bien qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait pour l'agacer. Il a un caractère incroyable le petit TOM.

Déjà lundi soir, il a réussi à s'enfermer dans la salle de bain. J'ai donc été gentillement le délivrer, il part se réfugier vexé et énervée sous le lit et quand je passe : paf un coup à la cheville. Comme si c'était de ma faute .

 ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci pr conseils techniques.

Et pour Tom, je ne saurais dit, il a un caractère de cochon? Pitèt, genre comme un chat.... Moi mon chat me tape et me mord si je ne me lève pas pour lui donner à manger, WE compris.
Il met les griffes, pourtant il est méga love. Il commence par les doigts, et fini par la joue, c'est assez  ::

----------


## félie

SarahC : il fait sa lors du jeu ?

Pour ce matin, c'est pas en soit le coup de griffe aiguille qui m'a dérangé ( même si c'est douloureux, il enfonce ses griffes dans la peau), mais c'est le grognement qui a été avec. Sa veut dire que c'était pas du jeu, et que je l'ai énervée.

Après son petit caractère ne me gène pas du tout, au contraire sa m'amuse, et je me dis que les bénévoles de l'association m'ont fait accueillir un chat qui me ressemble, c'est assez dingue. 

Par contre, je suis dans une période de stagnation avec lui, il se passe plus grand chose. J'avais réussis à le caressé un petit peu la semaine dernière mais maintenant dès qu'il voit ma main approché, il se barre au courant sous le lit.

----------


## sydney21

Petites nouvelles de Galli : je pensais qu'une fois la SDB ouverte elle serait contente d'en sortir et d'aller explorer les autres pièces, eh bien non  :: 

Elle reste cachée la tête sous le radiateur, et je doute qu'elle sorte la nuit ou en mon absence.
Par contre le soir elle émerge un peu, et hier elle était à découvert, couchée par terre assez détendue, je lui ai fait tout un speech en lui parlant doucement et en clignant des yeux (sourire du chat façon SarahC), elle semblait plus à l'aise, moins stressée.

J'espère qu'elle va oser sortir prochainement, c'est quand même dommage maintenant qu'il fait beau de ne pas profiter du soleil...

----------


## sydney21

J'ai bien fait de dire ça hier soir, ce matin Galli n'était pas cachée quand je suis arrivée dans la SDB et un peu plus tard elle était couchée dans le hamac, détendue comme sur les précédentes photos.
Bon quand j'ai pris ma douche elle est retournée se planquer, mais j'étais contente de la petite amélioration.

----------


## SarahC

> SarahC : il fait sa lors du jeu ?
> 
> Pour ce matin, c'est pas en soit le coup de griffe aiguille qui m'a dérangé ( même si c'est douloureux, il enfonce ses griffes dans la peau), mais c'est le grognement qui a été avec. Sa veut dire que c'était pas du jeu, et que je l'ai énervée.
> 
> Après son petit caractère ne me gène pas du tout, au contraire sa m'amuse, et je me dis que les bénévoles de l'association m'ont fait accueillir un chat qui me ressemble, c'est assez dingue. 
> 
> Par contre, je suis dans une période de stagnation avec lui, il se passe plus grand chose. J'avais réussis à le caressé un petit peu la semaine dernière mais maintenant dès qu'il voit ma main approché, il se barre au courant sous le lit.


Oui, clairement, il fait ça hors jeu.
Mon autre chat a uriné (pourquoi?) sur mes chaussures neuves aussi.
Je l'ai disputé, il est parti dans une boite de transport et quand j'ai fait "c'est pas bien!!!" façon maîtresse, il m'a tapé avec la patte et a craché.
Ce sont "des chats", bêtement, avec leur caractère, c'est ce qui fait leur charme je dirais.
Ton chat prend des trucs genre RC Calm pr se détendre, ou Zylkène? Je ne suis pas actionnaire pour eux, mais j'ai eu à les utiliser, et franchement, entre le chat en FA qui veut cogner le mien, la minette qui fait pipi parce qu'elle déteste les chats en FA, la minette qui a des angoisses car son frère est mort abruptement et le chat qui déprime ou panique, perso je n'ai eu que du succès.
Les périodes de stagnation sont tout à fait normales. Ils progressent à petits pas, des fois rien pendant un temps, des fois pleins de "détails", c'est normal.
Ils sont non consentants au départ et doivent se faire à "nous" et à ce qu'on leur impose. Un cadre de vie, une FA, un rythme de présence, ils ressentent aussi nos humeurs, quand on est en colère, pas sûr de soi, quand on stresse, tout cela est connecté, et il ne faut pas se formaliser. C'est comme tout, il faut se faire des bilans non pas au jour le jour, mais de semaine en semaine, et je dirais même d'un mois à l'autre, car au quotidien, ce n'est pas pertinent. Il faut retenir la "tendance générale" aux progrès, je pense. Nous ne sommes pas d'humeur et d'énergie constante, eux non plus, et je reviens à ce que j'ai dit au début, ce sont des chats, et ils sont tous si différents, et tellement "des chats", la reconnaissance immédiate chez eux est rare, et souvent ils se disent que "quoi qu'est ce que tu veux", car ils n'ont pas, pour moi de "maître", ils vivent leur vie, quoi qu'il arrive, et s'ils ont envie d'un truc, ils le font, sinon, ils refusent. Moi les miens se sont 3 cools, et 2 craintifs.
Dans les cools, il y a celui qui me mord pour manger, celui qui m'a uriné sur mes godasses, et celle qui fait la gueule 23h/24. Dans les craintifs j'ai celui qui de temps en temps chasse tout le monde, et qui est méga love à ses heures, et enfin, la puce flippée, qui elle est méga câline, mais part en courant se cacher au moindre mouvement brusque, et qui se met debout en faisant des MIAOU hyper forts quand veut se faire caresser, et qui elle tape avec les griffes quand elle est "trop" contente, car surexcitée. Et aussi parfois pour le jeu. Eux-mêmes quand ils jouent se tapent, se mordent, se coursent, se persécutent, mais cela reste parfois du jeu, parfois des enjeux de pouvoir, car ce sont "des chats". A vrai dire c'est ce qui les résume.

J'adore ce truc, ça résume assez bien ce que l'on vit au quotidien, y compris dans les sauvetages parfois! Les chats sont des tordus!

*Tu connais le journal intime du chat et du chien?*

Le voici, je pense que tout le monde se reconnaîtra:

*Extraits du journal intime du chien:* 

*Jour n° 180*
_8h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
9h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
9h40 : Chouette, une promenade ! Ce que je préfère !
10h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
11h30 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
12h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
13h00 : Chouette, la cour ! Ce que je préfère !
16h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
17h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
17h30 : Chouette, papa et maman ! Ce que je préfère !_
*
Jour n° 181*
(Voir jour n° 180)

*Jour n° 182*
(Voir jour n° 181)

*Jour n° 183*
(Voir jour n° 182)

*Extraits du journal intime du chat:*

*Jour n° 152 :*
_Mes ravisseurs continuent à me provoquer avec de bizarres petits objets pendouillant au bout d'une ficelle. Ils se gavent de viande fraîche au dîner pendant qu'ils me forcent à manger des céréales déshydratées. La seule chose qui m'aide à tenir le coup est l'espoir d'une évasion, et la maigre satisfaction que je retire de temps à autres de la destruction d'un meuble. Demain, je mangerai peut-être une autre plante d'appartement._

*Jour n° 161 :*
_Aujourd'hui, ma tentative d'assassiner mes ravisseurs en me glissant dans leurs pieds pendant qu'ils marchaient a presque réussi. Il faudra que j'essaie encore depuis le haut des escaliers. Dans l'espoir d'induire dégoût et répulsion chez ces vils oppresseurs, je me suis encore forcé à vomir sur leur fauteuil préféré. Il faudra que je recommence sur leur lit._

*Jour n° 165 :*
_J'ai décapité une souris et leur ai apporté le corps, afin de leur faire comprendre ce dont je suis capable, et pour frapper leurs coeurs de terreur. Mais ils se sont juste extasiés et se sont répandus en paroles onctueuses et condescendantes, me disant à quel point j'étais un bon chat. Hmmm... Ca ne fonctionne pas conformément au plan._

*Jour n° 168 :*
_J'ai enfin réalisé jusqu'à quel point allait leur sadisme. Sans aucune raison, j'ai été choisi pour le supplice de l'eau. Cette fois, de plus, il comprenait une substance chimique mousseuse et piquante nommée "shampooing". Quel cerveau malade a bien pu inventer un tel liquide ? Ma seule consolation est le morceau de pouce que je tiens encore entre mes dents._
*
Jour n° 171 :*
_Aujourd'hui s'est tenue une sorte de réunion de malfaiteurs. J'ai été placé à l'isolement pendant l'événement. Cependant, j'ai pu entendre le bruit et humer l'odeur nauséabonde de ces tubes de verres qu'ils appellent "bière". Plus important, j'ai réussi à obtenir l'information que la raison de ma réclusion était mon pouvoir "allergisant". Il va falloir que j'apprenne de quoi il s'agit pour que je puisse l'utiliser à mon avantage._

*Jour n° 174 :*
_Je suis persuadé que les autres prisonniers sont des comédiens ou peut-être même des mouchards. Le chien est relâché tous les jours et semble plus qu'heureux de revenir. C'est visiblement un attardé mental. D'un autre côté, l'oiseau doit être un informateur puisqu'il leur parle constamment. Je suis certain qu'il leur rapporte mes moindres mouvements. Tant qu'il restera dans cette pièce de métal, sa sécurité est assurée. Mais je peux attendre. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.
_
 ::  *Alors?*  :: 

Et c'est international: http://9gag.com/gag/48987

----------


## SarahC

Et en version "le chat", ya toute une tripotée de choses que le chat fait super bien:

  



Et bien sûr, Simon's cat: http://www.youtube.com/user/simonsca...e=results_main

*Bon, FIN DU HS, mais bon, le topic n'étant pas actualisé pour le moment, cela détendra au moins un peu les FA qui reconnaîtront sûrement leur adorable boule de poils dans ces différents posts!*

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai bien fait de dire ça hier soir, ce matin Galli n'était pas cachée quand je suis arrivée dans la SDB et un peu plus tard elle était couchée dans le hamac, détendue comme sur les précédentes photos.
> Bon quand j'ai pris ma douche elle est retournée se planquer, mais j'étais contente de la petite amélioration.


Gali apprécie la nouvelle liberté du coup?

Comment se portent les autres chats en FA du sujet?

Notamment les "terribles", et les "en progrès", bien entendu aussi!!!

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, j'adore ces "journaux intimes", ça me fait toujours autant rire ! Pauvres choux nos chats hein !

----------


## McPamelin

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Garou ?

----------


## félie

Pour les journaux intimes, j'en avais déjà lu des chiens et chats, mais pas ceux la.
J'aime pas le côté abrutissant du journal intime du chien.
Par contre celui du chat, m'a fait beaucoup de peine. Parce que si ce qui est présupposé dit est ressenti par la plupart des chats, c'est triste et je me dis que le chat est alors plus heureux sans les hommes.
Après, ce n'est qu'une fiction, j'en ai conscience.

Tom a été sous Zyklène pendant un peu plus d'un mois, j'ai finis les plaquettes. 
Mais depuis environ une semaine, ses envies de m'attaquer lui reprennent. Ceci dit je pense pouvoir dire que c'est quand quelque chose l'énerve. A midi, sa gamelle n'étant pas encore lavée, je lui ai mis sa paté dans une assiette, de toute évidence sa ne lui a pas plus, car après deux, trois bouchés il est repartit énervé sous le lit et c'est la que quand je me suis approché du bureau il a surgit en grognant.

Ah oui et Tom est une pie. Tout ce qui est au sol, qui tombe et surtout quand c'est proche du lit, il se les approprie et se les amène dans sa tanière ( le lit).  Il a donc a son actif, deux de mes chaussettes, la lanière de mon peignoir, et un tee shirt. Hier soir, mon stick à lèvre a eu le malheur de tomber sous le lit, et évidemment Tom l'a tout de suite embarqué ( j'ai malgré tout réussi à le récupérer).  :: 

SarahC : tu as une petite tribu de chats à caractère. Le coup du chat qui fais une bétise et qui en plus tape quand tu lui dis juste que c'est pas bien, résume bien le caractère des chats en général.  ::  Ce genre de chose est toujours plus marrant à lire quand sa arrive aux autres.  :: 

Sinon j'aimerais bien aussi avoir des nouvelles de Yvan le terrible et Chester. J'ai vu des photos de Yvan le Terrible et il a pas l'air tendre le minou mais sérieusement en colère d'avoir été attrapé.

----------


## GUSFA

Félie je suis pliée, Tom est trop fort, justement quand ça arrive aux autres c'est plus drôle! 

Moi j'ai compris que Gus n'était pas du matin, impossible de le toucher!!! Par contre, il est super à cheval sur l'heure de la pâtée, c'est énorme, genre il s'avance vers moi en crachouillant l'air " elle est ou ma pâtée"!!! Au départ, et encore un peu maintenant, quand Gus en avait marre de mes caresses je me prenais un coup de patte, maintenant il le fait moins parce que je crois qu'il comprend que je n'aime pas ça, et même une fois j'ai eu l'impression qu'il venait s'excuser! 
A contrario, c'est un chat génial et je m'y suis beaucoup attachée, nos séances de gratouilles sont bien plus tendre et longues et se font maintenant aussi sur le canapé, je pense que ce sont des chats qui ont beaucoup à donner, mais forcément ils découvrent aussi, ils connaissent pas tout ça!!! 


J'aimerais bien aussi avoir des news des autres chats, Garou est il toujours à la chatterie?

----------


## sydney21

Depuis que j'ai écrit que Galli ne quittait pas ma SDB, eh bien elle en est partie ! A présent elle squatte sous mon lit, dans un panier.
Hier je l'ai vue passer à pas de loup dans ma salle à manger, les autres chats la regardaient d'un air de dire "c'est qui celle-ci, une nouvelle ?"

----------


## félie

*Attention question : Minou se lèche les babines lorsque je lui parle. Est ce que quelqu'un sait ce que sa veut dire?
Est-ce une marque de décontraction ? de détente ? d'amitié ? ou d'envie de manger ( de me manger) ? d'agacement ?
*

----------


## coch

c'est plutôt une marque de communication, il voit ta bouche bouger et il t'imite mais n'a pas encore fait la relation avec ses vocalises à lui...

----------


## Lady92

J ai lu il y a peu que ca signifie que minou ne sait pas comment il doit reagir, en gros c est pour se donner le temps de la reflection...

----------


## félie

Il ne sait pas comment réagir : sa voudrait dire qu'il n'a pas encore compris que je ne lui veut pas de mal.
Il fait sa aussi parfois avant d'attaquer le plumeau ou le laser (plumeau dont il ne reste plus rien d'ailleurs . . . )  :: 
Et aussi à l'instant, il vient de le faire quand je tenais la cuillère avec du thon ( donc effectivement peut-être que c'est bien un signe d'indécision )

Hier dans la nuit, il m'a surprit en trin de nettoyer sa litière, il me regardais avec un air intrigué et pas très ravi que je trifouille sa litière. 

A deux reprises, il a tenté de me courir après ( je dis tenter parce que des que je tourne la tête, pouf comme dans le jeu 1,2,3 soleil il s'en va).

Sinon, on s'en fou, mais pour Paques je vais lui offrir un petit arbre à chat pas trop cher.  ::  Je suis persuadé qu'il sera très heureux avec ca.

----------


## SarahC

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Garou ?


As-tu fais un MP à Pixsoume qui est membre de l'asso?

----------


## SarahC

> J'aimerais bien aussi avoir des news des autres chats, Garou est il toujours à la chatterie?


Même réponse, un MP à Pixsoume ou un mail à l'assoc directement qui saura vous en dire plus.

----------


## SarahC

Félie, s'il se lèche les babines et n'ose pas tenter la cuillère car tu es au bout, ben, "il en veut, mais il n'ose pas". 
Moi j'ai un boulimique qui fait cela avant de manger, mais tjs lié à la bouffe. Comme ça, non, ou alors avant de se laver pr se faire saliver. Mais pas qd en interaction avec moi.
Pr l'arbre à chat, certains adorent, certains ne comprennent pas.
Pareil pour le truc en carton av herbe à chat dedans ou bien encore le monstrueux truc tigré ou zébré de Wanimo (le Zooplus ils l'ont déchiqueté en 30 mn), ça, ça marche pas mal. Aide bien les chats un peu coincés à se défouler. En tout cas les flippés passés chez moi. Ca:

----------


## SarahC

Alors, en FA ici, on a:

- Cibouchat
- Félie
- GUSFA
- Sydney21
- Xaros_le_chat

Et? J'en oublie? Merci de m'aider à vous retrouver!  :: 

J'ai fait un MP aux FA concernées (Cibou et Xaros) pr news, et MP aussi Pixsoume et Mademoisellecha.

Ca serait bien qu'on clôture ce sujet pr le laisser "pr les news", et qu'on en refasse un tout beau tout propre pr les chats restants à caser, sans FA, et ceux encore dehors, la gestante, notamment.

Si vous avez des news avant, via l'assoc, n'hésitez pas à poster!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Pour felie, je ne sais si c est a ca que vous faites reference, mais j ai retrouve le passage dans le bouquin que je cite :" Pourquoi est ce que je me leche parfois le nez?  personne ne sait pourquoi, mais des qu un chat est inquiet ou hesitant, il se leche le bout du nez. C est une reaction fugitive et instinctive a une situation destabilisante ou surprenante qui pourrait etre l equivalent chez les chats du froncement de sourcils humain."Je l ai remarque aussi chez mes chats et l avais interprete comme un signe de contrariete  ::

----------


## félie

Je suis sur que Tom va aimer l'arbre à chat.

Si vous voulez rire un peu, hier avant d'aller au lit tom a tenté de m'attaquer, et après il n'arrêtait pas d'épier le moindre de mes gestes. J'ai bien mis un quart d'heure avant de rejoindre mon lit.  :: 

Sinon lady92, ce que tu dis pourrais coller. Mais c'est démoralisant de se dire qu'au bout de plus de deux mois maintenant, il est contrarié ou déstabilisé par le simple fait que je lui parle.

----------


## SarahC

En attendant de faire mieux, infos collectées par mes soins sur FB...

Si je ne me plante pas, les BB de la maman gestante dont je ne sais pas si oui ou non "encore sur site":

*1 & 2) Les deux petits:
*



> Smoke vous présente son frère qui a été trappé cette semaine... Tous 2 ont 4 mois et recherchent une ou des familles d'accueil!!
>  Ils seront rapidement sociables et vous régaleront de leurs jeux!!






*3) Ewok, de retour....*




> Ewok, joli matou a besoin d'une FA expérimentée.
>  En effet, ce coquin a un caractère bien trempé et n'apprécie pas encore  de côtoyer les humains. Une socialisation qui demandera surement un  plus de temps que pour d'autres chats.




*4) Lilo qui recherche de toute URGENCE une FA!!*

Elle "date" de l'époque de Panou et n'a bientôt plus de FA, elle en recherche une de toute urgence!
Elle est timide, elle a besoin de temps, tout simplement!!! MAIS CA URGE!!!! 





*
5) Garou*




> Garou attend depuis plus d"un mois en cage  qu'une famille d'accueil veuille bien lui ouvrir sa porte. Pas méchant  pour un sou, il lui faudra un peu de temps mais devrait devenir un  compagnon très agréable!


Je ne sais pas si cela a abouti, je le remets donc dans la boucle.



*6) Matteo*

La liste FB a été nettoyée concernant les FA trouvée, comme Garou il y est tjs, je le remets en attendant l'actualisation des personnes concernées



> Mattéo est un jeune matou qui  a été castré hier. Moins timide que les autres, il a également la  chance d'être négatif aux tests!! Manque plus qu'une FA pour lui,  maintenant!




*7) La minette sans nom*

Aucune information la concernant, il en faut...

----------


## SarahC

Chester, Gus, Matteo, Ewok, Ivan, qui a changé de FA, Tom, Galli, Guapo, Smoke, etc,.... 

sont ici: http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/f...tot-adoptables

----------


## SarahC

Il y a aussi sur le forum un Fuego qui semble avoir été sauvé au même endroit:

----------


## SarahC

Par contre, je ne trouve pas le sujet du frère de Smoke, ne connaissant pas son nom.

----------


## sydney21

Galli fait des progrès, elle se ballade maintenant dans la maison (sans doute plus quand je ne suis pas là), je l'ai vue couchée sur une chaise dans ma salle à manger, elle se montre un peu plus par contre elle n'a pas encore l'air de trop m'aimer  ::  elle me crache dessus dès que je passe non loin d'elle (c'est d'ailleurs à ça que je la reconnais car j'ai beaucoup de tigrés/blancs à la maison et parfois j'ai pas le temps de voir qui est qui quand je passe rapidement à côté d'eux).

----------


## félie

*Mattéo a donc toujours personne ?
Sa me fait mal de le voir sur les photos, il semble avoir du chagrin.

Je continu à diffuser l'appel à l'aide, mais je commence à en avoir marre de voir que personne ne répond. Les gens s'en fiche et sa commence à bien faire.
*

----------


## SarahC

J'ai repris les infos FB; la personne a dit qu'elle avait nettoyé le sujet des photos des chats déjà en FA.
Comme là j'ai mis tous ceux qui sont encore en photo, j'en conclue que oui.
Un nouveau sujet et des news rendraient le topic plus clair, mais j'ai trop à faire pour faire cela en plus malheureusement.

----------


## sydney21

Si qqun avait le temps de faire un petit doc récap de ceux sans solution pour diffuser par mail ce serait bien...

----------


## SarahC

Ben moi j'aimerais surtout avoir confirmation officielle, car les infos forum et FB ne sont pas les mêmes.
Non qu'elles soient fausses, mais je ne sais pas qui est plus à jour sur qui.
Et effectivement, ça permettrait du coup de relancer la machine, pr les FA, et pour la gestante et les autres encore sur site!!!
Donc plus vite on les aura plus vite on pourra réagir ou essayer de faire réagir!  ::

----------


## sydney21

Je vais envoyer un mail à la présidente de l'asso...

----------


## félie

Pour les nouvelles de nos minous en FA, on utilise le nouveau topic ? ou on reste ici ?

Mais en tout cas, j'arrive pas à publier quelque chose avec le nouveau lien, sa me met que mon mot de passe est incorrecte ...
Bon d'accord je suis pas douée aussi . ::

----------


## SarahC

Yen a un nouveau? Ai pas vu encore. Tu as le lien?

Ben moi je dirais que pr les news, on met ici, le nouveau s'il y a pr ceux qui ont besoin d'aide, soit FA, soit encore à la rue?  ::

----------


## félie

C'est le lien que tu avais donnée : http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/f...tot-adoptables

Du coup j'ai compris que c'était donc le nouveau ou on pourrait donner des infos, mais naturellement j'ai encore mal compris. 

Ce soir je vais prendre des nouvelles photos su minou que tout le monde puisse voir à quelle point il est beau.  ::

----------


## félie

Le petit regard de tombeur . . .  :: 

 Preuve que je le nourrit le petit minou, voici en arrière fond une partie de sa nourriture  :: 


 Pour le côté démoniaque de la photo , un Ton suffit amplement, imaginez un instant qu'il y en est  deux  ::

----------


## félie

*Minou a poussé son premier miaulement : émouvant mais aussi flippant. J'espère que c'est pas pour signifier une douleur.*

----------


## SarahC

Parfois ils commencent à miauler la nuit, qd ils changent de "phase", ça peut être bon signe.

Si des gens en Alsace nous lisent, grosse urgence, et désolée pr le HS, mais c'est urgent et important!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...39#post1061739

----------


## SarahC

Dans la lignée grande classe locale, on a aussi:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...03#post1061803

----------


## SarahC

Ou bien encore:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...38#post1061838

----------


## félie

*Pour Minou Tom, il s'avère à mon humble avis qu'il réclamait ses crevettes. Il était en effet, devant le frigo, et je pense qu'il sait très bien que il y a des crevettes qui lui sont destinés la dedans. Malheureusement pour lui, elles n'étaient plus bonne, je n'ai pas pu lui en donner.*  :: 

*Pour le premier SOS, ce que je vais dire est peut-être très bête, mais je me lance: ils veulent les traper, ne pourraient on pas alors enlever les trappes ou ce qui va leurs servir à taper ( le temps nécessaire à trouver une solution) ?*
*Ne peut-on pas non plus négocier avec ces gens, leurs demandant de patienter le temps que l'on trouve une famille à ses chats ? Si ils on étés nourris jusque la, sa veut quand même dire que ces gens ont un semblable de coeur, non ?

Sinon, pour ce qui est de don, combien environ faudrait t-il ? 
*

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonsoir à tous, 

En essayant d'être concise, je vous résume le dernier statut en date de ce SOS-qui-n'en-est-plus-un :

*Mattéo* a bel et bien une FA, 
*Garou* devrait partir dans moins de dix jours chez McPamelin si elle est toujours OK (si tu me lis bipe-moi je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur ton numéro je suis superdésolée), 
*Ewok* change de FA cette semaine, je crois qu'*Ivan*, son coloc, lui, reste, mais rien de certain car il s'est montré fidèle à son nom, assez terrible donc. J'ai oublié de demander ce qu'il était devenu, mea culpa.
*Chester* continue de jouer au pire monstre de la planète avec sa FA mais elle tient bon  :: ;
*Lucky* s'est sauvé de chez sa FA... Quelqu'un continue de le nourrir sur place et j'ignore si des moyens ont déjà été mis en oeuvre pour le retrouver ou si cela va être bientôt fait.
Sinon, soit j'ai raté un chat dans les trappages, soit, *Fuego* est en fait *Grenadin*. Et si ce n'est pas le même chat, je n'ai pas la queue d'une idée de l'endroit où se trouve Grenadin. Je ne me souviens pas avoir chopé deux "mâles intégral costume noir avec une tache sur le poitrail", mais je ne les ai pas tous vus, donc...? Pixsoume, si tu peux nous éclairer...

Tous les autres chats sont soit chez vous qui me lisez, soit vivent leur vie chez leur FA et je n'ai pas de nouvelles, ce qui me laisse supposer qu'il n'y a pas de problème majeur.

Les derniers à avoir besoin d'une Famille d'Accueil: 
Il s'agit d'abord d'une fratrie *de deux chatons mâles* nommés *Smoke* (le petit noir) et *????*, ils ont quatre mois et demi. Ils attendent à la chatterie et de par leur jeune âge, la socialisation ne devrait pas être trop difficile!

Franchement, après avoir casé des gros moches asociables et FIV+, ce serait la super loose de ne pas arriver à trouver un foyer à 2 crevettes pareilles, donc parlez-en autour de vous! Je sais que l'hiver touche à sa fin, mais sous la couette, un chat c'est bien, deux chats c'est mieux  ::  surtout des beaux loustics comme ces deux-là  ::  



Et malheureusement *Lilo*, trappée à l'automne mais sur le même site que tout le monde, va bientôt être renvoyée à l'expéditeur. Elle est encore timide, et semble-til, elle doit changer de lieu de vie pour avoir essayé de s'échapper de chez sa FA à deux reprises. Je ne la connais pas du tout et ne peux donc pas vous raconter grand chose à son sujet...

La photo date de son trappage, évidemment ce ne sont pas celles-là les plus flatteuses... Qui aurait une place au chaud et bien sécurisée pour la belle Lilo?



Quant à celle-là, c'est un grand mystère, je ne sais pas qui c'est, une femelle sans nom (ne me remerciez pas pour cette formidable intervention), je sais juste qu'elle aussi attendait toujours un foyer il y a trois jours :




Je vous rappelle que beaucoup de chats issus de ce sauvetage ont un post à eux sur la partie publique du forum de Cat Mon Doux : 

http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/f...tot-adoptables

Ou dans les albums Facebook de l'asso :

http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=99946495909

Voilà toutes les infos dont je dispose, en recoupant les mails internes de l'asso, les nouvelles facebook les plus récentes et ce qui se trouve sur le forum.

----------


## sydney21

Ce matin quand je me suis levée Galli était couchée dans un panier sur un lit. C'est pas cool ça ?  ::

----------


## hatchiko

Bonjour, 

Ce sujet fait 23 pages, merci donc de créer un nouveau sujet, dans l'idéal un par chat (à condition qu'ils soient suivis régulièrement) selon les situations (recherche de FA, adoption etc....) 

Merci.

----------


## SarahC

Le classer à mon avis classera le sujet à vie, car ni mademoisellecha ni pixsoume n'ont pu reprendre le sujet pour le moment, et les nouvelles, j'aurais aimé en avoir, mais je ne suis pas de l'assoc. Donc avis à l'assoc et à ses connaissances, pr ses donateurs, anciens lecteurs, et futurs sauveteurs, peut-on avoir des nouvelles, car ce sujet est décrété comme sortis d'affaire par la modération, ce qui ne l'est pas.

----------


## SarahC

D'ailleurs, les FA qui participent sont en contact avec l'assoc, donc autant que vous demandiez des news à l'assoc et les postiez, après tout, vous êtes plus proches de la structure que quiconque, hormis pixsoume.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir à tous, 
> 
> En essayant d'être concise, je vous résume le dernier statut en date de ce SOS-qui-n'en-est-plus-un :
> 
> *Mattéo* a bel et bien une FA, 
> *Garou* devrait partir dans moins de dix jours chez McPamelin si elle est toujours OK (si tu me lis bipe-moi je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur ton numéro je suis superdésolée), 
> *Ewok* change de FA cette semaine, je crois qu'*Ivan*, son coloc, lui, reste, mais rien de certain car il s'est montré fidèle à son nom, assez terrible donc. J'ai oublié de demander ce qu'il était devenu, mea culpa.
> *Chester* continue de jouer au pire monstre de la planète avec sa FA mais elle tient bon ;
> *Lucky* s'est sauvé de chez sa FA... Quelqu'un continue de le nourrir sur place et j'ignore si des moyens ont déjà été mis en oeuvre pour le retrouver ou si cela va être bientôt fait.
> ...


Peux tu créer un nouveau sujet? Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> *Garou* devrait partir dans moins de  dix jours chez McPamelin si elle est toujours OK (si tu me lis bipe-moi  je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur ton numéro je suis superdésolée),


Si cela ne se fait pas, car cela fait des semaines que ça traine, on a X chats en urgence, donc ne pas hésiter à me contacter ds ce sens.

----------


## hatchiko

> Le classer à mon avis classera le sujet à vie, car ni mademoisellecha ni pixsoume n'ont pu reprendre le sujet pour le moment, et les nouvelles, j'aurais aimé en avoir, mais je ne suis pas de l'assoc. Donc avis à l'assoc et à ses connaissances, pr ses donateurs, anciens lecteurs, et futurs sauveteurs, peut-on avoir des nouvelles, car ce sujet est décrété comme sortis d'affaire par la modération, ce qui ne l'est pas.


justement, si il n'y a plus personne pour donner des nouvelles régulièrement, ce sujet ne sert plus à grand chose.

----------


## SarahC

Et c'est bien dommage pour les chats....

----------


## Kenji

Je voudrais juste rebondir sur ce qui a été dit précédemment, il est vrai que je ne poste quasiment jamais, n'ayant moi-même pas de chats en FA même si je serai bien tenté, cela me semble difficile chez moi. Mais je suis ce sauvetage depuis le début et je trouverai dommage de ne pas avoir de nouvelles ce qui est malheureusement un peu le cas pour certains chats.
Je le suis mais ne poste pas.

----------


## hatchiko

ben oui, mais à un moment donné, rescue n'est qu'un forum, et y laisser un sujet qui ne sera pas suivi, sans nouvelle fraiches régulièrement, ça n'aide pas plus les chats. c'est juste inutile et si on extrapole, ça pénalise les autres chats en danger puisque ça encombre une rubrique. 

Maintenant, tous les liens vers cat mon doux ont été donné plus haut, d'aller les lire...

----------


## hatchiko

Non mais en plus le sujet est dans les adoptés, donc si quelqu'un se prend l'envie soudaine de donner des nouvelles, il peut parfaitement le faire, je vois pas le soucis.

----------


## félie

J'ai un peu de mal à suivre . . .  
Ce sujet on en fait quoi ? Les nouvelles des minous en FA ? Ou on le consacre au SOS ?

----------


## SarahC

Ce sujet là servira à donner des news comme vous le faisiez déjà ces derniers temps.

Et qq qqn créera un nouveau sujet, ce sera pour Lilo, en urgence, et tous ses autres copains.

Je précise tout de même qu'aucun de ces chats n'est adopté.

Concernant les FA de CMD, libre à vous de créer un sujet adoption ici ou non, en complément de celui sans doute fait sur leur site.

----------


## sydney21

Deux photos de Galli prises aujourd'hui, pas très jolies mais qui démontrent simplement que la miss semble un peu plus à l'aise...

----------


## SarahC

Oui, moi ça me semble pas mal du tout!

----------


## félie

Superbe les photos pour une minette adorable. Elle semble de plus en plus épanouie. C'est bon à voir  :: 
Et je vois qu'elle ne manque pas de distraction. Il me semble même avoir repérée le jeu interactif ( tuyau bleu avec balle verte) : les chats aiment sa ?

----------


## sydney21

Le circuit avec la balle, mes chats adorent, il y en a souvent un qui joue avec et parfois ils sont à deux ou plus, chacun à un bout et ils se renvoient la balle, une sorte de "ping pong" pour chat  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Le circuit avec la balle, mes chats adorent, il y en a souvent un qui joue avec et parfois ils sont à deux ou plus, chacun à un bout et ils se renvoient la balle, une sorte de "ping pong" pour chat


Les miens font ça aussi ! Ils A-DO-RENT !!!

----------


## félie

Oh ils se renvoient la balle : mais c'est trop mignon.  :: 
Comment sa se passe avec Gali et ces autres chats colocataires ? 

Je suis assez surprise que Tom ne veuille toujours pas monté sur le lit. Je l'ai fais monté une fois à l'aide du laser, mais il s'y est pas senti à l'aise et est vite re descendu. A cause de mon odeur ? Parce que il assimile le dessus du lit comme mon territoire ?

----------


## sydney21

Galli avec les autres chats, ça va. De toute façon les chats habitués à vivre en communauté comme ce fut son cas n'ont en général pas de souci d'adaptation avec les autres, comme en général ils sont craintifs et peu habitués à l'homme la présence des autres chats les rassure.
En tout cas tous les craintifs que j'ai accueillis chez moi se sont toujours bien adaptés aux autres.

----------


## sydney21

Bonne nouvelle ! Je confirme que non seulement Galli s'entend bien avec les autres chats mais ELLE JOUE AVEC EUX !!!
Je l'ai vue tout à l'heure se rouler par terre avec 2 chats différents, c'était bien du jeu, pas de la bagarre.  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Super Sydney !!!  ::

----------


## sydney21

sans commentaires...  ::

----------


## Lady92

Alors la, bravo  :: 
Elle est superbe  ::

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, elle est magnifique !!!

----------


## sydney21

Hein qu'elle est pas laide  :: 

Ca change de ça


ou ça

----------


## Sév51

::  Joli Avant / Après
On voit bien qu'elle se détend de plus en plus...

----------


## félie

OH sur le lit . 
Qu'est ce que j'aimerais que Tom vienne dormir sur le lit.

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Quel bonheur de voir l'évolution de tous ces loulous ! Un millier de mercis à leurs aideurs-sauveurs !

----------


## félie

*Problème avec Minou.
Je vous envois mon interrogation ici avant de devoir aller courir chez le véto, en sachant que la dernière visite chez le véto l'a traumatisé, je voudrais lui épargner un déplacement inutile, surtout que d'ici 15 jours il doit y retourner pour contrôler son cœur. 

J'expose le problème: à plusieurs reprises depuis quelques temps déjà, lorsque minou fais ses gros besoins, il y a une goutte rougeatre/ brune que je retrouve sur le sol, juste à côté du bac à litière. Ce n'est pas à chaque fois qu'il fait son gros besoin, mais ayant déjà vu la goutte à plusieurs reprise je m'inquiète.

Ce n'est pas très propre d'exposer la photo, mais pour que vous puissiez mieux vous rendre compte, j'ai pris la goutte de tout à l'heure. Le Flash de l'appareil fait ressortir le rouge, donc en vrai c'est un peu moins rouge, mais c'est quand même rouge, donc voila : 

*  Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## Lady92

A t il de la diahree? 
Si oui, c est que probablement la paroi intestinale est irritee et il faudrait ajouter du Kaodyn ou du diarsanyl a sa patee (de preference hills i/d).
Je ne suis pas experte mais j ai le cas en ce moment avec ma petite mamie qui fait des selles tres molles teintees de sang...
Attend l avis des plus experts.
Il mange bien? Pas de changement de comportement?

----------


## félie

*Non, en ce moment il n'en a pas. J'ignore comment devrait être des selles normales, mais je dirais qu'elles sont la plupart du temps qu'elles sont légèrement molle et c'est vrai que minou a tendance a aller très rapidement vers des selles molles, il a même déjà eu la diarrhée.* 
*
Niveau comportement: il ne joue plus beaucoup mais faut dire qu'il préfère aller explorer le studio. 
Je pense néanmoins qu'il commence à s'ennuyer. 
Mais sinon il mange.

Inutile de prendre des risques, il devait de toute manière aller faire une visite de contrôle chez le véto, donc d'ici la fin de semaine ou semaine prochaine, Mr Tom ira faire coucou au véto. Sa ne me réjouie pas du tout, car il va de nouveau se mettre dans tous ses états, mais c'est pour son bien.
Cependant, l'ai lu que le stress n'est pas bon pour les chats FIV, et minou se met sans cesse dans des états de stress pour rien, donc inutile de dire la poussé de stress qui fait quand faut aller chez le véto, surtout qu'il faut l'attrapper de force pour le mettre dans la caisse de transport. Oula sa m'angoisse déjà rien que de penser à sa . . .*  ::

----------


## Lady92

Je sais que certaines personnes anticipent les situations stressantes avec un sachet d herbe a chat dans la caisse, et un truc (je ne sais pas quoi) pour les calmer, a voir peut etre  ::

----------


## félie

*Il était sous Zyklène lors de son passage chez le véto, et sa n'avais rien donné. 

L'important c'est qu'il n'est rien de grave. Mais sa m'angoisse. D'autant plus que je trouve qu'il siffle du nez lorsqu'il mange et un peu aussi quand il se promène. Si il n'était pas FIV sa m'inquiéterait moins, mais la évidemment . . .*  :: 
*Je vais contacter la bénévole qui gère le cas Tom pour qu'on décide d'un rendez-vous chez le véto. 
Il est inutile d'appeler le véto pour simplement lui demander si c'est grave, le connaissant il est clair qu'il nous demandera d'accourir et sa va encore plus me stresser.*

----------


## félie

Ce matin crotte très molle et à nouveau une petite goutte mais plus translucide que rouge.

J'attends la réponse de la bénévole pour que l'on puisse prendre au plus vite rendez-vous.

----------


## McPamelin

Salut tout le monde ! 


Comme promis j'ai bien récupéré Garou cette après-midi. Evidemment son premier réflexe a été de se réfugier sous un meuble, cependant il m'a l'air assez calme. Il me laisse approcher ma main de son visage, la renifle, mais crachouille si je m'approche de son dos. Je lui ai laissé une coupelle avec du thon mais il n'y a pas encore touché. Voilà, je n'ai pas d'apn mais quand il sortira de sa cachette je pourrai essayer de me débrouiller avec ma webcam. En espérant qu'il se sente vite "chez lui" et qu'il profite de l'appart pour enfin se dégourdir les pattes (2 mois de cage au compteur !).

----------


## sydney21

Merci pour lui ! Je suis impatiente de voir comment il va évoluer, j'espère qu'il va enfin se détendre ce petit père  ::

----------


## Lady92

Oh oui, mille merci pour Garou!

----------


## McPamelin

Hey ! Bon et bien du très positif et du un peu moins : il se laisse caresser ! Ça y est, après une approche un peu douteuse avec un bâton et ma chaussette, j'ai réussi à introduire ma main et il n'a pas sourcillé ! Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il ne mange pas, je lui ai laissé une coupelle avec thon + Hills mais il a à peine grignoté 3 morceaux de thon. Là je lui ai rajouté de la pâté mais ça n'a pas l'air de le transcender... Il est toujours couché sous un meuble, il bouge à peine donc je ne sais s'il est apathique ou juste encore dubitatif concernant ce nouvel environnement. Il était chez le véto hier pour un rappel vaccin donc s'il y avait quelque chose il l'aurait remarqué non ? Je suis un peu traumatisée par Panou de Mademoisellecha chez qui le stress de l'arrivée à déclenché x problèmes, dont plus d'appétit...

----------


## sydney21

Un chat qui change d'environnement et qui ne mange pas ou ne va pas à la litière pendant un jour ou deux, c'est assez courant.
Si cela perdure effectivement il faut s'en inquiéter, mais là vu ce qu'à vécu Garou, sorti de son cadre de vie habituel, séparé des autres chats, enfermé 2 mois en cage, c'est assez "normal".
Il faut lui laisser le temps de se poser, je te conseillerai de mettre un diffuseur feliway pour le détendre et s'il remange éventuellement lui mettre une gélule de zylkène dans sa pâtée pendant plusieurs jours.
Sinon tu peux essayer de l'appater avec du steak hâché, du poisson, du blanc de poulet etc...

----------


## McPamelin

Il est allé dans sa litière cette nuit, gros pipi, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait bu depuis. Il y a un diffuseur Feliway dans l'appart et il a déjà eu du Zylkène hier (sur le thon qu'il a mangé). En fait comme il se laisse caresser j'ai l'impression qu'il est super calme, mais du coup pourquoi il ne sort pas ? J'ai l'impression que ses deux mois en cage font que désormais pour lui cadre de vie = 1m2, au delà y a rien à voir.

----------


## sydney21

Il faut lui laisser le temps de se destresser, ce n'est parce qu'il vient de sortir de sa cage qu'il va d'un coup se balader tranquillement.

Les chats sont extrêmement sensibles, il leur faut du temps pour encaisser les changements et pouvoir se détendre, en cas d'adoption c'est pareil ça peut prendre plusieurs jours voire plusieurs semaines si le chat est timide.

Pour Galli qui est chez moi elle est restée planquée sous mon radiateur de SDB presque 2 à 3 semaines, et maintenant qu'elle est en liberté dans la maison je la sens beaucoup plus à l'aise, elle joue avec les autres chats, l'autre jour elle était couchée sur mon canapé, et même dans mon lit, mais tout ça ne s'est pas fait en un jour.

Il faut être patient et laisser les choses se faire petit à petit, le rassurer, lui faire comprendre que tu es là pour lui mais ne pas trop insister si pour l'instant il reste dans son coin.

----------


## McPamelin

il n'a toujours pas touché à sa gamelle et le Kiri ne l'intéresse pas non plus, à quelle moment dois-je m'inquiéter ? J'espère que c'est juste le stress qui le paralyse, parce que là il me donne l'impression de se laisser dépérir...

----------


## sydney21

Ca ne fait qu'une journée, sois patiente...
Un chat en général ne se laisse pas mourir de faim, et quand il mangera ce sera bon signe.
Tiens nous au courant quand même.

----------


## félie

C'est tout à fait normal que Garou se planque. Il peut mettre du temps à sortir dans tout l'appartement. Moi Tom, sa va faire 3 mois qu'il est avec moi, et il passe la majeur partie de son temps sous le lit.
Si tu y penses c'est normal, il ne comprend pas et à besoin de temps pour faire le point sur ce qui lui arrive.

C'est déjà énorme qu'il se laisse caresser. Tom y a toujours pas moyen.

Et d'ailleurs, je viens de lui acheter un arbre à chat. Il a déjà été le reniflé mais ne semble pas comprendre à quoi sa sert. Je croise les doigts pour qu'il en fasse quelque chose, car c'est de l'argent.  ::

----------


## McPamelin

Bon cette nuit il est sorti pour sa litière, c'est déjà pas mal. C'est vrai que c'est assez dingue qu'il se laisse caresser, surtout s'il n'a jamais eu de contact avec les bipèdes avant la chatterie. Sous le meuble il a sa gamelle de croquette + thon + pâtée + zylkène, une autre de kiri et de quoi boire, j'espère qu'il va s'y intéresser rapidos maintenant. Vivement qu'il pointe le bout de sa truffe hors de la salle de bain, il a un méga panier et un arbre à chat à découvrir. En fait je me sens un peu comme une maman sortant de la mater avec son premier bébé, je m'inquiète pour rien et j'ai l'impression de ne pas s'avoir m'y prendre. :: 


Félie est-ce Tom joue un peu avec toi ou monte sur ton lit par exemple ?


Merci de me répondre les filles, je me sens bien entourée  ::

----------


## McPamelin

Xaros nooon ! Ici tout le monde t'admire d'avoir pris Chester, je ne connais pas vraiment son histoire mais j'ai entendu que c'était un sacré matou peu enclin à se faire papouiller. Vu l'état actuel de la demande +++ en FA il ne devait déjà pas y avoir grand monde pour ces matous là, mais alors pour un asocial griffu, encore moins... Rien qu'en l'ayant pris chez toi tu lui as déjà grandement sauvé la mise. Où serait-il sinon ? Dans une cage à la chatterie ? Sur un terrain vague à crever la dalle et risquant sa vie tous les jours ? Je pense que la qualité sinequanone d'une bonne FA est la patience/persévérance, et cette qualité tu l'as puisque malgré toutes les difficultés rencontré tu as gardé le minou.

Parle-nous de lui, où vit-il ? tu es souvent dans sa pièce ? Comment est-ce qu'il réagit en te voyant ?

 Xaros tu es l'une des plus courageuses d'entre nous pour avoir choisi ce petit monstre, ne baisse pas les bras ! Il ne vient peut-être pas te lécher le visage, mais garde bien à l'esprit qu'il est beaucoup mieux et en sécurité chez toi qu'ailleurs, le temps qu'une famille définitive lui soit trouvée. C'est à cause de son vécu et de son caractère qu'il a peut-être un peu plus de mal que les autres à établir un contact avec les humains, rien à voir avec la personne que tu es ! Continue à te montrer douce, patience et attentionnée, il finira forcément par te faire confiance.

----------


## sydney21

Xaros il ne faut pas te sentir coupable ! Tu veux que je te dise ? Des craintifs j'en ai accueilli pas mal, quand j'ai commencé à être FA mon créneau c'était justement de prendre des chats à sociabiliser dans le but de pouvoir les rendre adoptables. Avec certains cela a pris quelques mois et j'ai réussi, et ils ont trouvé une famille, et avec d'autres : chou blanc, je n'ai jamais réussi à les approcher ou les toucher et c'était très frustrant ! 

A un moment donné j'ai même décidé de me séparer de certains d'entre eux car ils prenaient en quelque sorte la place d'autres chats sociables que j'aurai pu faire adopter. Je dois avouer que j'ai eu de la chance, par l'intermédiaire d'une connaissance les 2 chats qui sont partis ont été adoptés par une assistance véto qui possédait un grand enclos dans son jardin avec de nombreux chats et je pense qu'ils ne sont pas malheureux chez elle....

J'ai eu aussi des chatons arrivés chez moi à 2/3 mois et qui malgré leur jeune âge étaient terrorisés et ont mis de longs mois avant de m'accorder leur confiance et se laisser toucher.

Donc tout dépend du chat, de son caractère, de son vécu, avec certains on ne pourra jamais les sociabiliser, avec d'autres oui mais ça prendra du temps. Et ceux que j'ai réussi à sociabiliser sont gentils et se laissent caresser, pour autant ils ne sont pas adoptables car trop peureux envers les inconnus. Ils resteront donc chez moi toute leur vie...
Allez courage, ne te culpabilise surtout pas, tu as fait ce que tu as pu, avoir offert un accueil à un chat est déjà un très beau geste...

----------


## Sév51

*Xaros_le_chat* ne soit pas si dure avec toi. La sociabilisation d'un chat errant peut prendre du temps, beaucoup de temps... On ne connait rien de leur passé, chacun de ces chats a vécu des choses différentes, donc c'est normal qu'ils n'évoluent pas tous de la même façon.

Comment réagit-il quand tu amènes ton chat dans la pièce ?
Mange-t-il correctement ? As-tu déjà essayé le lancé-glissé de croquettes ?

----------


## sydney21

et tu ne peux pas le sortir de sa pièce ? Galli est beaucoup plus à l'aise depuis qu'elle a de l'espace et les autres chats autour d'elle que quand elle était seule dans la SDB.

----------


## félie

Xaros: je devais accueillir Chester, j'ai laissée les bénévoles choisir pour moi et j'ai eu petit TOM. Je ne le regrette pas parce que avec tout ce que je lis sur lui, je n'aurais pas pu faire grand chose pour lui. Les bénévoles savaient que sa aurait trop dur pour moi. Il est particulièrement apeuré et en colère et il lui faudra beaucoup de temps encore pour s'adapter. 
Essais différentes musiques. Tom du Kyo au début, sa le détendait ( oui oui je vous assure).
Des stratagèmes j'en ai utilisée aussi pour pouvoir atteindre mon lit quand Tom était dans sa période de me sauter dessus.
Courage avec ton minou, ne renonce pas et puis dis à ton cher et tendre d'être patient et de pas montrer son agacement lorsqu'il est dans la pièce avec Chester.
Comment sa se passe d'ailleurs avec lui et Chester ?
En tout cas tu n'es pas en échec et chaque minous est différent. Tu sais quand je lis que les autres peuvent caresser leurs petits choupinous, et moi pas, sa me fait aussi de la peine et j'ai l'impression de ne pas arriver, que tom ne m'aimeras jamais . . .
COURAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mc Pamelin : Le kiri, mon tom n'aime pas.
Essais les crevettes fraîches avec Garou.
Tu lui donnes quoi comme paté ?
Non Tom ne montes pas sur le lit, il ne sens pas à l'aise dessus. Je l'avais fais monté une fois grace au laser, et j'ai senti son malaise, et il n'a pas tardé à descendre rapidement.

----------


## sydney21

Je précise que je ne caresse pas Galli non plus et qu'elle continue à me cracher dessus dès qu'elle est en face de moi.
Mais c'est pas grave, je lui parle, je lui dis qu'elle est belle  :Smile:  et j'attends que les choses se fassent petit à petit...

----------


## McPamelin

Félie : je vais essayer les crevettes mais là vu que les top croquettes, le top pâté, le thon et le kiri l'intéressent pas trop, j'imagine que c'est juste un gros manque d'appétit

Sydney : Galli est chez toi depuis combien de temps ?

Bon ben j'ai l'impression que l'on se détend un peu du côté de ma salle de bain, pendant un quart de seconde monsieur a manifesté un peu d'intérêt pour ses jouets, il fait aussi sa toilette alors que j'ai ma main à 2 cm. J'essaye de le toucher dès que je rentre dans la pièce avec mes mains où une chaussette au bout d'un bâton, même si c'est pas le total kiff il va au moins comprendre que contact tactil = pas de danger. Vivement qu'il sorte de son recoin, je dois me plier en 18 pour l'atteindre, j'ai déjà deux sympathiques bleus sur les genoux. Les gamelles sont toujours là, je vais me coucher, j'espère vraiment qu'il y touchera cette nuit.

----------


## sydney21

Galli est chez moi depuis le 5 mars. Elle a passé 3 semaines environ dans ma SDB (je tenais à la garder "sous le coude" jusqu'au rappel de vaccin), et ensuite je l'ai libérée dans la maison.

----------


## McPamelin

Gamelle entamée cette nuit et Garou désormais dans l'arbre à chat du salon, youhouuuu

----------


## McPamelin

Bon depuis il est retourné sous le meuble mais c'est déjà un petit pas  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

En plus il est beau Garou ! 
Allez te planque pas ! Faudrait qu'on puisse admirer ta jolie frimousse! ^^

----------


## félie

Mc Pamelin: On dirait que tu as le même arbre à chat que je viens d'acheter pour Tom. Tom lui ne va pas encore dedans. 
C'est plutôt très très bon signe tout sa, il se met à l'aise le petit minou, tout en s'assurant d'être en sécurité. 
Ravie de savoir que il a mangé. Mais vraiment en cas de difficulté, tente les crevettes fraîche.

Pour Chester, laisse le un peu, occupe toi en, comme tu le fais sans trop forcer, il va bien finir par se montrer plus doux. Il se donne un genre, à coup sur monsieur à une fierté ( oui je sais c'est un terme humain), et il veut la garder.

Tom a vomi cette nuit, non seulement quand je me suis baissé pour voir ou c'était, il a bondi en grognant ( sa faisait très longtemps) mais je le comprend, après avoir vomi il voulait surement un peut de tranquillité. A peine j'ai bougée le lit, qu'il est partis se réfugié derrière mes toilettes, à la salle de bain. Il a vraiment encore très peur et mardi après-midi, il a rendez-vous chez le véto. J'angoisse à l'idée de le mettre dans sa cage. La dernière fois sa c'était mal passé.

----------


## félie

Cadeau de Pacques de Minou

 Petit Minus et le plumeau une belle histoire. Le plumeau est tout beau tout neuf, il ne restait plus rien de l'ancien.

----------


## sydney21

Galli s'est trouvé un petit copain chez moi, Kenzo adorable jeune chat sorti de fourrière récemment. Le voici :




Je les surprends souvent en train de se rouler par terre tous les 2, sont trop mignons !

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir à tous, 
> 
> En essayant d'être concise, je vous résume le dernier statut en date de ce SOS-qui-n'en-est-plus-un :
> 
> *Mattéo* a bel et bien une FA, 
> *Garou* devrait partir dans moins de dix jours chez McPamelin si elle est toujours OK (si tu me lis bipe-moi je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur ton numéro je suis superdésolée), 
> *Ewok* change de FA cette semaine, je crois qu'*Ivan*, son coloc, lui, reste, mais rien de certain car il s'est montré fidèle à son nom, assez terrible donc. J'ai oublié de demander ce qu'il était devenu, mea culpa.
> *Chester* continue de jouer au pire monstre de la planète avec sa FA mais elle tient bon ;
> *Lucky* s'est sauvé de chez sa FA... Quelqu'un continue de le nourrir sur place et j'ignore si des moyens ont déjà été mis en oeuvre pour le retrouver ou si cela va être bientôt fait.
> ...


Mademoisellecha, tu comptes créer un nouveau topic pr les chats restants?

Au passage, le site a été complétement détruit hier, donc soit les chats sont morts, soit maintenant ils peuvent vraiment tous aller crever, donc de l'aide, REFUGE, ASSOC ou FA, je suis preneuse! Et d'aide pour vider enfin ce site, aussi. Merci à tous.

----------


## Groindecochon

Je suis la dinde de  service je sais  mais je finis par m'embrouiller avec toutes les infos  :: 

Qui doit encore trouver une FA et quelle asso chapeaute, c'est bien Catmondoux ? J'avais envoyé un mail il y a un bon bout de temps et je n'ai pas eu de réponse  :: 

J'ai peut-être une place en FA, à certaines conditions, je dois contacter qui ?

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai pas d'info concernant les chats en FA. Concrètement, je pense qu'ils sont gérés et pas besoin d'aide, ou pas par Rescue. 

*Moi je parlais plus d'enchainer sur le site, genre la gestante qui a dû faire ses petits et qui, comme les autres, comme le site est détruit, doit-être je ne sais où.*

----------


## SarahC

Sinon, pas grave, je vais créer un sujet pr les chats restants. On laisse ici pr mise à jour et besoin d'aide si des personnes veulent alimenter, et pr le reste, je vais voir ce que je peux faire, car inutile de continuer à gloser sur le sujet ici, autant refaire un truc tt neuf. Le seul souci est que j'ai peu de temps pr cela, et largement assez surchargée pr une seule personne.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Sinon, pas grave, je vais créer un sujet pr les chats restants. On laisse ici pr mise à jour et besoin d'aide si des personnes veulent alimenter, et pr le reste, je vais voir ce que je peux faire, car inutile de continuer à gloser sur le sujet ici, autant refaire un truc tt neuf. Le seul souci est que j'ai peu de temps pr cela, et largement assez surchargée pr une seule personne.


Je ne sais pas en quoi je pourrais t'aider, mais si je peux faire quelque chose n'hésite pas ( j'ai pas mal de temps libre en fin de journée)

----------


## sydney21

D'après mes infos l'association Cat'mondoux ne peut pas gérer à elle toute seule les chats de ce site, il faudrait de l'aide d'autres assos sur place car Cat'mondoux est une petite structure et elle s'occupe de chats sur d'autres lieux, il faut aussi comprendre que les bénévoles ne peuvent être partout...

----------


## SarahC

Moi non plus je ne peux pas être partout, je ne cherche pas d'excuses ou de justification, je cherche de l'aide.
Ces chats sont sans doute morts, le problème se règle parfois de lui-même.
Je cherche en effet une autre assoc qui puisse, mais ici il n'y en a que 3 ou 4, et c'est compliqué.
Donc je cherche des personnes motivées qui ne font pas de distinction entre un chat de ma rue, de ma ville, de mon département (sinon que ferais-je depuis 3 ans sur la RP? Tiens, je vais arrêter la RP, et ne faire que du local? Non, je ne peux pas...) et donc des personnes qui ont des bons de stéril, etc, on ne peut pas les laisser dehors s'ils sont encore en vie. Notamment la gestante. 
Je ne cherche ni justification ni motif, je cherche à sauver ces chats, point. Pas avec une assoc précise, je ne m'affilierais JAMAIS à qui que ce soit, donc on élargit à toute la France, après tout les FA de ce SOS, trouvées ici, sont bien de partout, on peut continuer.
Mais encore une fois, je ferai le sujet puisque dans tous les cas personne ne le fera jamais sinon, et c'est vrai que j'ai le temps...  ::

----------


## SarahC

A ce propos, pr ceux qui sont en relation avec les FA ou l'assoc, je m'inquiète un peu, car plus de nouvelles de Cibouchat.
Je ne me fais pas de souci pr le minou, mais mon MP est resté sans réponse. Qqn a des news? 
Et des news des chats en FA sous l'assoc, justement? Pour que les donateurs et lecteurs qui ont flippé pr eux aient un peu de "neuf"! Merci par avance!

----------


## sydney21

Comment va Garou ?

Galli s'approche de moi, mais comme elle a encore peur elle crache ou tape avec sa patte, parfois c'est "patte de velours" et parfois elle sort les griffes, j'essaie de la laisser faire mais j'avoue que je tiens pas particulièrement à me prendre des coups de griffe...
Sinon je trouve la miss de plus en plus jolie, j'essaierai de refaire des photos prochainement.

----------


## félie

*Je vient de voir que Chester chercher une nouvelle famille . 
Faut diffuser au plus vite pour ce minou.* 

*Hop hop tous à ces claviers.* 

Et sinon Tom a été chez le véto, l'attraper à été pas facile du tout, mais le retour c'est bien passé : pas de traumatisme. Tout va bien, il est en bonne santé. Il y retourne dans 3 semaines pour le rappel de son premier vaccin ( il a enfin un joli carnet de santé rouge), et toujours quand même surveiller son petit coeur.

----------


## momo

Peut etre que CHESTER ne s habitura jamais à la vie en intérieur...
Je suppose que ça existe un chat qui est malheureux d etre enfermé non?

----------


## Groindecochon

> *Je vient de voir que Chester chercher une nouvelle famille . 
> *.


Tu peux me donner le lien du sujet s'il te plaît ? Je ne trouve pas  ::

----------


## Groindecochon

> Peut etre que CHESTER ne s habitura jamais à la vie en intérieur...
> Je suppose que ça existe un chat qui est malheureux d etre enfermé non?


Bah oui, il y a des chats qui n'aiment que l'extérieur, surtout kan ils ont été habitués depuis toujours et n'ont pas d'expérience des humains. J'ai une minette qui vient d'un site de chats errants qui est comme ça. Elle a choisi de vivre dehors, elle a pris confiance en nous et est contente kan elle nous voit, mais ne veut plus rentrer dans la maison  ::  Elle vit du coup avec mes chats de "dehors".

----------


## félie

J'ai trouvée l'information sur la page facebook de cat mon doux.

Oh oui il est fort probable que Chester n'aime pas sa nouvelle vie. Mais il est FIV, il faut pour son bien être qu'il s'habitue à une nouvelle vie. Un petit jardin ou une terrasse serait un plus.
A mon avis, de tout ce qu'en disais sa FA, je pense que c'est un problème avec les êtres humains. Enfin, ce n'est que mon humble avis.

----------


## sydney21

L'idéal serait de lui trouver un accueil en maison avec accès à un jardin *sécurisé et clos*...

----------


## sydney21

> jadore quand on met ai courant les principaux interresses ... je suis la fa de Chester et je ne suis au courant de RIEN et javoue que japprecie pas des masses ...


Je viens d'aller voir sur Facebook et il est dit : _Pour des raisons indépendantes de sa volonté, la FA de Chester doit s'en séparer... 

_Bizarre, n'y aurait-il pas un malentendu quelque part ?

----------


## félie

Ah bin génial tout sa  . . .

Du coup Xaros, qu'en est t-il ? Chester reste bien auprès de toi ? 

Je m'excuse du coup d'avoir lancé un "faux" appel, mais comme c'était écrit sur facebook sa avait l'air fiable et en plus urgent.
Apparemment on ne peut même pas se fier à ce qui est dit sur le facebook. Mais encore une fois, désolé.

----------


## lynt

Si Cat'MonDoux a lu les commentaires qui ont été fait ici sur Chester et les difficultés que tu rencontres (notamment avec ton mari qui supporte de plus en plus mal cet accueil et les dégradations faites, le risque qu'il puisse mettre Chester dehors sous l'effet de la colère), il n'est pas incompréhensible que l'assoc se cherche une solution de repli au cas où ton mari exige que Chester parte de votre domicile.

Par contre ils auraient pu en discuter avec toi avant de chercher officiellement une autre FA, pas agréable de l'apprendre de cette manière (ils sont débordés j'imagine, même si ça n'excuse pas tout).

J'avais personnellement senti en lisant tes posts à quel point tu étais à bout et le fait de devoir te battre avec ton mari t'enfonce encore plus. Si c'est trop difficile pour toi, il ne faut pas avoir honte de renoncer, Chester n'est pas un chat comme un autre et si pour ton bien comme pour le sien, il vaut mieux qu'il tente sa chance dans une autre FA, n'hésite pas.
Très difficile de mener un accueil, surtout si compliqué, quand tout le monde n'est pas d'accord à la maison (j'ai moi-même essuyé quelques crises mais je n'avais pas de chat comme Chester).  Après j'ai peut-être mal compris, et l'assoc aussi peut-être du coup ? Juste un ptit coup de mou mais rien de dramatique ni de définitif ?
Je te souhaite plein de courage pour prendre la meilleure décision pour tout le monde et bon courage avec le fauve  :: .

----------


## SarahC

Ben mince, du coup, pas besoin qu'on se lance ds des recherches de pistes?

Sinon, la maman du site a soit accouché, soit a deux nouveaux petits potes....  ::

----------


## SarahC

Perso, je n'ai eu que peu (pas) de temps pr relire les soucis rencontrés, je vais voir si j'ai des conseils et idées lumineuses en glanant des infos. Ils n'ont pas tous le même vécu, pas le même âge, certains peuvent prendre plus de temps, mais de mes X cas, et on en a eu des milliers, je n'ai jamais été amenée à relâcher un chat, même ds les super méchants et sauvages.
Le passage de sociabilisation peut paraitre et est aussi dur, mais le dehors, c souvent aussi un mauvais souvenir sur toute la ligne pr eux, et le dedans une expérience nouvelle, à apprivoiser. Au final, ds mon expérience d'avant/après, et celles de mes proches, les succès ont été là, mais parfois avec plus de temps, et aussi avec des trouvailles qui ont fini par détendre le minet. Bref, je vais essayer de faire le plein de conseils pr Xaros et son beau minou!  ::

----------


## félie

Des crevettes à Chester lui ferait peut-être plaisir.  :: 
Je sais, je fais chier avec les crevettes, mais quand je vois comme sa marche bien avec Tom. . .

Le véto m'a parlé d'un truque autre que le Zykène pour apaiser, mais naturellement j'ai oublié. Sa me reviendra peut-être . . .

----------


## McPamelin

Quelqu'un ayant été sur le site de l'hôpital récemment pourrait nous faire un compte-rendu, ou ces personnes-là ne sont pas sur Rescue ? Sarah je voudrais bien t'aider à créer un post mais je ne connais pratiquement rien à la situation actuelle...


Quelques nouvelles de Garou : il se porte bien, profite de mon absence pour visiter l'appart et vide sa gamelle d'une traite une fois la nuit tombée. Par contre il s'est trouvé une nouvelle cachette où je ne peux presque plus l'approcher. Il crache en me voyant, il se laisse toucher avec le plumeau (jamais de coups de pattes) mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il adoooore ça. Je vais essayer de bloquer son accès au meuble dès qu'il sortira histoire qu'il se calfeutre un peu moins, sinon je peux me brosser pour l'apprivoiser un jour...

----------


## gamba

J'ai quelques trains de retard, je n'avais pas vu que tu avais pris Garou en FA McPamelin! (C'était mon petit préféré, merci pour lui!)

----------


## McPamelin

C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment top chou, une minuscule crevette pour 2 ans ! 

Dites, est-ce que vous pensez que "forcer" un peu la socialisation est toujours néfaste ? Evidemment je ne voudrais pas le brusquer et le traumatiser x5, mais des fois j'aimerai juste le porter et m'asseoir avec lui pour le caresser afin qu'il puisse se rendre compte que je suis sympa... S'il se montrait pas content of course je le laisserais retourner se planquer, mais là j'ai l'impression que si je ne fais pas un peu bouger les choses, il risque de passer les 2 prochains mois sous ma cuisine...

(Gamba je suis en prépa ortho donc sache que pour moi tu es la queen of the queen  :: )

----------


## sydney21

Les avis sont partagés, certains diront qu'il faut forcer la sociabilisation, d'autres qu'il faut laisser faire...

Par contre si je peux me permettre, et sans vouloir être pessimiste, je crois que tu n'es pas prête de prendre Garou sur tes genoux, j'ai des chats craintifs, chez moi depuis 1 an 1/2, qui sont passés au stade de "peureux" puisque maintenant je peux les caresser, les bisouiller, certains viennent se frotter contre moi ou dormir avec moi mais AUCUN ne se laisse porter, cela les panique.

Cela par contre je ne force pas, ils n'aiment pas du tout. Et d'ailleurs même certains chats sociables n'aiment pas être portés, c'est comme cela il faut s'en accomoder.

----------


## McPamelin

en fait je me suis mal exprimée : là il est sous mon meuble de cuisine (sur du parquet) donc par porter je voulais dire le tirer à moi doucement (il glissera sur le parquet) en l'enveloppant dans une serviette, et le bloquer (doucement toujours, je ne veux pas passer pour une tortionnaire hin) entre mes jambes (assise au sol) en le caressant. Ca me fait tellement mal au coeur qu'il soit là-dessous toute la journée, il a déjà passé tant de temps en cage... J'aimerai vraiment qu'il comprenne petit à petit que je ne suis pas un danger et qu'il peut se montrer en ma présence.

----------


## SarahC

C'est "selon le chat", je dirais, et j'ai des sociables chez moi que je ne peux pas porter, qui ne viennent jamais sur les genoux, et qui cognent qd on leur touche le bidon. Par contre, ma méga trouillarde, elle, elle part au moindre truc qui tombe, et me tend le bidon la nuit, et vient même se coucher sur moi. C'est une question de feeling avec le chat, de ce qu'on se sent de faire, de la relation que l'on peut réussir à tisser. Moi je suis pr forcer, car mes contacts ici n'ont eu que des succès. Je ne peux parler que de ceux que j'ai connus, évidemment! Mais forcer, PAS avec les mêmes méthodes. Chaque chat est unique, et il n'y a pas des méthodes, que des conseils...  Certains y vont cash se faire massacrer le bras, d'autres c pas le jeu, il faut en fait trouver "la clé" qui déclenche un truc positif, et essayer de voir comment faire sauter le verrou. Certains chats on peur qd sont acculés ds une cage, d'autres, c l'inverse... D'autres encore ont peur de la main, d'autre (ma minette) ont peur du jour, et sont love la nuit, etc...

----------


## SarahC

MC, demande des conseils en direct à Mademoisellecha  ::  Elle a paufiné sur place, elle saura peut être t'aiguiller!!

PANOU REVIENT A L'ADOPTION POUR INFO.....................  ::

----------


## félie

Mc Pamelin : Je vais te donner mon avis en fonction de ce que je vis avec Tom.
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas pour le moment forcer la sociabilisation. Sa fait quand même peu de temps que tu as Garou, et je doute qu'il apprécie. Faut le laisser venir doucement. Tu peux à la rigueur tenter des caresses lorsqu'il mange.
Le forcer risquerais de le rendre encore plus craintif, à mon sens.

Moi aussi j'aimerais prendre Tom dans mes bras, lui faire des tas de bisous et de câlins, mais au bout de 3 mois ce n'est encore pas possible.

----------


## SarahC

> en fait je me suis mal exprimée : là il est sous mon meuble de cuisine (sur du parquet) donc par porter je voulais dire le tirer à moi doucement (il glissera sur le parquet) en l'enveloppant dans une serviette, et le bloquer (doucement toujours, je ne veux pas passer pour une tortionnaire hin) entre mes jambes (assise au sol) en le caressant. Ca me fait tellement mal au coeur qu'il soit là-dessous toute la journée, il a déjà passé tant de temps en cage... J'aimerai vraiment qu'il comprenne petit à petit que je ne suis pas un danger et qu'il peut se montrer en ma présence.


Essaie plus av un plumeau, ou de la bouffe au bout des doigts... Le tirer à mon avis, tu vas en prendre une ET le flipper pr rien. Forcer, oui, mais av douceur, c bien qd sont cachés, qd pas caché, tu peux y aller plus cash MAIS TOUT DEPEND du chat, toi seule sait comment il est et ce que ta voie intérieure te dit.... Au pire, tu vas en prendre une (le pont aidant, vérifie ton quota dantibio à la maison!!  :: ) ET JE PEUX LARGEMENT ME PLANTER, c'est la FA qui est souvent au feeling plus à même de savoir, donc glane les conseils, et tente ce qui te semble le plus adapté.

----------


## SarahC

> Des crevettes à Chester lui ferait peut-être plaisir. 
> Je sais, je fais chier avec les crevettes, mais quand je vois comme sa marche bien avec Tom. . .
> 
> Le véto m'a parlé d'un truque autre que le Zykène pour apaiser, mais naturellement j'ai oublié. Sa me reviendra peut-être . . .


Anxitane?

----------


## lynt

Peut-être qu'un peu de compagnie féline ferait du bien à Chester ? Un copain pour le rassurer et lui apprendre les bonnes manières  :: . Ma petite sauvageonne recherche autant la compagnie de ses congénères qu'elle fuit le contact des humains.

----------


## McPamelin

Bon clairement, la sortie forcée, à la non-surprise générale, il a pas kiffé. Je m'en veux, le pauvre a pas compris ce qu'il se passait, mais en même temps ça aurait pu être la révélation du siècle... ::  Bon, je vais devoir apprendre la contorsion et rester couchée devant le meuble avec du thon sur les doigts, peut-être qu'il va faire le premier pas ? Je vois Charlotte demain, je suis sûre qu'elle me donnera pleins de tuyau.

Que s'est-il passé pour Panou ?

----------


## sydney21

regarde aussi ce blog http://tribuvelue.canalblog.com/arch.../19931733.html
L'auteur (présente sur rescue) semble très bien réussir avec ses minous...

----------


## McPamelin

Bon ben pas rancunier pour deux sous, je viens de passer 20 min à me faire manger du thon dans la main, j'ai même eu le droit à un léchage de doigts intensif. Je crois que j'ai découvert son point faible : les papouilles sous le cou. Autant avant il se laissait caresser un peu parce qu'il pouvait pas trop s'enfuir, autant là je crois qu'il a vraiment apprécié  :: 


Merci les filles !

----------


## Muriel P

> Bon ben pas rancunier pour deux sous, je viens de passer 20 min à me faire manger du thon dans la main, j'ai même eu le droit à un léchage de doigts intensif. Je crois que j'ai découvert son point faible : les papouilles sous le cou. Autant avant il se laissait caresser un peu parce qu'il pouvait pas trop s'enfuir, autant là je crois qu'il a vraiment apprécié 
> 
> 
> Merci les filles !


 ::  Je suis trop contente ! Maintenant que tu as trouvé son point faible, tu vas pouvoir en abuser ! Bravo !

----------


## McPamelin

Merci Muriel ! Je suis contente de pouvoir partager ça avec vous, à part ici personne ne s'émerveillerait du fait qu'un chat se laisse caresser.


Par contre j'ai l'impression d'avoir hérité d'un cat amnésique, je le papouille 20 min, je pars 2 min, je reviens et là à nouveau le gros cracha "casse toi, tu pues" ... Quel ingrat  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Par contre j'ai l'impression d'avoir hérité d'un cat amnésique, je le papouille 20 min, je pars 2 min, je reviens et là à nouveau le gros cracha "casse toi, tu pues" ... Quel ingrat


C'est fréquent je pense : j'ai connu la même chose avec Gatsby, un chat craintif sorti de fourrière RP fin janvier. Le moindre arrêt dans l'interaction et j'avais droit au crachat ! 
De vraies mémoires de poissons rouges ces chats !  ::

----------


## pixsoume

> alors pour ce qui est de m'annonce c'est un malentendu j'ai eu les excuses de l'assoc hier soir .... en effet si une fa avec un balcon, un jardin securisé ou une veranda se presentait ca serait ideal pour lui, auquel cas il partirait. il n'en est pas moins que le message etait sensé resté interne a l'association et que la personne qui l'as diffusé, de cette facon de plus, aurait pu avoir un minimum de tact en l'absence de precisions ... je ne jette pas la pierre mais lire cela m'as pas mal deroutée.
> 
> En ce qui concerne mon cheri, il est bien certains que ce qu'il proferait etait sous la colere et restzit des menaces mais il est vrai que nous n'avons pas tellrment besoin de ces tensions en ce moment, il vient de perdre son chien dimanche entre autre donc bon
> 
> Pour Chester je laisse quelqu'un de l'assoc (renseigné cette fois ci) reformuler la chose
> 
> Il est evident, qu'il serait mieux avec un lopin de terrain, je remercie encore sylvie pour toute la gentillesse dont elle a fait preuve a mon egard au telephone .


C'est moi qui tient la page Facebook de l'asso. Je ne passe pas sur ce post... Beaucoup trop actif pour moi  :: 
Il y a beaucoup de personnes qui interviennent à divers stade sur le suice des chats de cette colonie. Perso, je suis en bout de chaine et cela arrive que les infos qui arrivent jusqu'à moi soient déformées, erronées, mal comprises...
Bref, l'annonce a été supprimée. 
A l'avenir, intervenants de ce post, si vous constatez une info erronée sur la page fck, faites-le moi savoir. Merci.

----------


## félie

Anxitane : fort probable. J'ai retenu que c'était une poudre à mettre dans la paté. Je le revois le véto dans 3 semaines, je demanderais. Sa m'agace.
Je suis tellement en stress chez le veto, que je devrais prendre des notes ou y aller avec un dictaphone. Encore heureux que il y a une bénévole qui m'accompagne à chaque fois. 

Je caresse du bout des doigts Tom lorsqu'il mange, en dehors il veut pas. 

C'est énorme comme Garou est déjà bien avancé. Le thon dans la main ... incroyable.
Rien que lorsque je tiens une soucoupe ou autre avec des crevettes ou du thon, Tom préfère donner un coup de patte dedans pour faire tomber le contenu, plutot que de manger quelque chose que je tiens.  ::

----------


## pixsoume

Perso je trouve que l'anxitane a de très bons résultats sur les chats... Meilleur que le Zylkène.
Par contre, pour mon chien, c'est le contraire

----------


## SarahC

Chez moi le RC Calm marche SUPER bien.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Y'a pas que chez toi  ::  poubi dort sur le ventre de sa FA la nuit  :: 

Sinon, il reste des chats sur le site en démolition, j'y suis allée hier. Sauf que plus personne n'a de place ni de sous pour eux. Moi j'ai toujours la frite pour aller trapper, mais sans moyens, ben voilà. Il n'y a plus rien pour ces chats, aucune solution. 
Les chattes mettent bas, tout recommence, youpla.

Et sinon bis, en effet, Panou, issue de ce site, que j'ai socialisée, est bel et bien de retour à l'adoption car l'entente avec le chat de la maison se détériore et que sa personnalité ne colle pas avec celle des adoptants.

Si pas d'autre solution, elle va donc revenir chez moi.  ::  
Ce que je ne préférerais pas en fait, puisque cela veut dire que je dois trouver une nounou pour mon chat provisoirement, ça à la grande rigueur mon chat s'en tape et moi aussi, mais surtout que je devrai revivre le moment de m'en séparer une seconde fois, et ça, rien que l'idée me déprime à mort. Et en même temps revoir sa ptite tête me cracher dessus le matin  ::

----------


## pixsoume

Juste une petite précision au nom de l'asso. 

Nous ne faisons pas de différence entre les chats de cette colonie et les autres.
Cette colonie est trop importante pour une asso comme la nôtre. Nous avons fait tout notre possible et plus encore.
Nos finances ne se sont toujours remises de cet afflux de chats, plus couteux en suivi qu'en temps normal et ceux, même si la générosité était au rdv.  Nous sommes donc contraints de ne pas prendre de nouveaux chats de cette colonie. Nous avons 7 autres colonies commencées l'an dernier voire avant que nous devons également traité et nous les avons mise entre parenthèse, ce qui n'est pas bon.

Bien entendu, les chats chapeautés par CMD le resteront et nous tenons à eux. Nous sommes ravis d'avoir de leurs nouvelles, de voir les progrès, même petits des loulous. Nous nous inquiétons pour leurs FA qui sont vraiment mise à rude épreuve parfois. Et pour que tout cela perdure, il nous faut savoir dire stop. 

Merci à tous de votre compréhension.

_J'ai édité mon message pour changer le nombre de colonies suivies par CMD. J'en connaissais 4 mais en fait, nous avions 8 autres colonies en cours avant ce site. Avons-nous eu les yeux plus grands que l'estomac ou plutôt un coeur "trop" grand? Peut-être!_

----------


## félie

Et moi qui avait peut-être trouvée quelqu'un pour que vous puissiez en attraper d'autres.

J'espère que ceux qui reste, vont s'en sortir. 
En tout cas, merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait.

----------


## McPamelin

Vous estimez à combien les chats toujours là-bas ?


Ici grosse régression, sans raison apparente je me suis fait lacérer la main deux fois ces deux derniers jours, moi qui le croyais inoffensif, je douille  ::

----------


## félie

Je crois que c'est normal. 
Mon minou aussi, à eu une période d'agressivité ou il a essayé de me dominer ( il a réussi à me faire peur pendant plus d'une semaine, au point que je n'osais même plus aller dans mon lit et que je dormais mal parce qu'il était en dessous du lit XD).
Faut qu'il voit que toi de ton côté tu ne lui fais aucun mal. Sa va lui passer.

----------


## SarahC

Si cela peut donner un peu d'espoir, voici des photos récentes de notre gros "méchant" roux!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...30#post1091330

----------


## pixsoume

Aucune idée du nombres de chats restants. Il faut vois avec Charlotte.

----------


## Lady92

félie, si tu as trouvé une FA, ca pourrait peut être décider une autre asso Strasbourgeoise à prendre en charge un nouveau loulou  ::

----------


## félie

J'ai une copine qui se tâte depuis un moment à devenir FA. Je suis en trin de voir avec elle si elle se lance dans l'aventure ou non.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Trois chats signalés sur le site la semaine dernière. Suis passée, je ne les ai pas vus, mais ils traînent dans un coin bien précis où je commence à avoir mes habitudes on va dire.
Faciles à trapper donc - a priori bien sûr, je ne vends pas la peau de l'ours - mais si rien ne suit, il n'y a rien à faire.

Et il y en a sans doute possible encore beaucoup, dans d'autres coins de ce lieu.

----------


## sydney21

Hier j'ai vu Galli faire une léchouille sur la tête d'une de mes peureuses. C'était mignon...

----------


## McPamelin

Je n'ai pas tout suivi mais du coup la poule s'est bien intégrée à ta troupe Sydney ? Tu penses que la présence d'autres chats l'a rassuré ?


Ici j'ai enfin réussi à faire sortir Garou de sa cachette de compèt', maintenant il faut que depuis son prochain point de chute il puisse m'observer. J'espère qu'on va bien progresser maintenant, à force de ne pas le voir/entendre j'en arrive parfois à oublier qu'il est là...

----------


## sydney21

Oui Galli est plus à l'aise avec d'autres chats autour d'elle, un chat qui a vécu en colonie dehors se sent mieux avec d'autres chats que tout seul. Je fais des tentatives pour l'approcher, je tend la main vers elle, et elle me "tape" avec sa patte, mais ce n'est pas trop méchant, et je n'insiste pas. Parfois il lui arrive de faire patte de velours. Espérons que ça évoluera doucement...

----------


## mademoisellecha

Allez marion  :: 
LAISSE TA MAIN  ::

----------


## McPamelin

Je lui fait l'amour depuis hier, pas encore de ronronade appuyée ni de ventre à découvert, mais malgré les grosses émotions du déménagement, il est super calme et ne m'a pas dégommé la main  ::

----------


## félie

Tom est toujours aussi trouillard ( il s'est même construit une petite tente avec le tapis bleu que j'ai sous mon lit pour s'y réfugier à certains moments ( aspirateur, visite d'inconnu) . Il a peur de tout : un voisin qui rentre chez lui ( appartement à coté du mien), moi qui arrive une bouteille d'eau à la main, moi qui prend un oreiller. Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour lui faire comprendre que je ne lui veut aucun mal.

Il préfère de plus en plus jouer tout seul que avec moi ( est ce que c'est normal ?) 
Même dans les premiers jours, on jouaient ensemble au plumeau, désormais il préfère s'attaque à sa queue et se faire ses films tout seul.

La seule chose qu'il fait et qui montre que je suis la source de son alimentation : c'est que il sait parfaitement réclamer sa nourriture quand ses gamelles sont vide, et gare à moi si elles le sont d'ailleurs. :: 
L'autre soir, il attendait devant sa gamelle, je suis donc venu lui donner quelques croquettes, et la il a donné un bon coup de patte à mon pied ( heureusement j'avais mes grosses chaussettes). Heuresement, car sa griffe est resté coincé dans la chaussette, Tom s'est retourné sur le coté, à grogné . . .
Ses griffes restent très souvent accrochées .
Bref : comment savoir si c'est du jeu ou si c'est une attaque ?

----------


## sydney21

Galli  ::

----------


## lynt

Trop belle !  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Elle est vraiment trop magnifique !

----------


## Groindecochon

> Je lui fait l'amour depuis hier,


Il est devenu bizarre ce sujet...  ::

----------


## McPamelin

C'est de l'humour hin ! J'en profite pour me corriger : je lui FAIS

----------


## Groindecochon

Il est bizarre ton humour  ::

----------


## cibouchat

Après un long moment sans nouvelles faute de temps et ensuite, reformatage du forum, je ne trouvais plus le sujet, voici des petites nouvelles de Guapo.
Il se porte bien et continue ses petits progrès. Rien à voir avec les progrès fulgurants de certains mais on trouve ça génial.
La semaine dernière, on a découvert que la souris élastique était dans son carton, qu'il était couché dessus... c'était la première fois qu'il manifestait de l'intérêt pour un jouet.
Il y a quelques jours, on est entré dans "sa" chambre, il était devant la gamelle de croquettes et ne s'est pas sauvé... c'était la première fois aussi.
Ce matin, je suis passée près de "sa" chambre et il était sur son petit arbre à chats, devant la fenêtre. Il m'a regardée mais ne s'est pas sauvé... c'était la première fois encore.
Il semble montrer de l'intérêt pour son environnement. S'y intéresser de plus en plus, même si c'est peu.
En revanche, je commence à stresser car on doit aller la semaine prochaine faire le rappel de vaccin et la dernière fois, a s'est très très mal passé. Le véto a été extraordinairement patient et doux mais Guapo n'a pas supporté être touché et est devenu comme "fou", le comportement typique du sauvage qui vient d'être trappé mais après avoir passé deux mois chez nous... Il a fallut le sédater pour l'apaiser  :Frown:  J'ai peur d'y retourner et qu'il ait à nouveau très très peur.
En revanche, les trajets en voiture se sont bien passé. Guapo était très sage dans sa caisse et n'avait pas l'air d'avoir plus peur que ça.
D'après le véto, c'est un grand nerveux et comme tout comme grand nerveux qui se respecte, il est du genre "grand tout fin". Je n'ai jamais réussi à le prendre en photo quand il marche (comprendre court).
Je tâcherai de vous mettre des photos prochainement (j'en ai pris de chouettes mais elles sont dans le téléphone)

Je n'ai pas tout lu, j'espère que tout se passe bien avec votre loulou et j'ai lu que Garou était en FA, j'en suis méga archi ravie!

----------


## sydney21

Galli quant à elle ne semble pas trop malheureuse à la maison, je l'ai surprise à jouer avec d'autres chats ou toute seule, elle s'approche de plus en plus de moi, en tout cas elle ne se cache pas, elle est soit couchée sur une chaise ou parfois dans le canapé.
J'espère pouvoir la toucher un jour prochain...

----------


## félie

C'est jolie toute les premières fois de Guappo.

J'ai aussi un rappel vaccin à faire d'ici quinz jours, et si pour moi, Tom est sage chez le véto ( enfin tétanisé donc il ne bouge pas et le véto arrive à le manipuler assez facilement)  c'est toujours aussi dur de l'attraper et de le mettre dans sa caisse de transport.

Courage à Guappo pour la séance véto

----------


## SarahC

*Comment vont tous les autres chats sauvés par ce topic?
Quel est le moyen le plus "actualisé" pour avoir des nouvelles?
Facebook? Si oui, quelle page?
Le site?
Bref, si vous avez des photos et nouvelles à poster, et si, encore une fois, hors contexte assoc on peut tenter encore par bouche à oreille de sauver des crevards sur site que moi je n'oublierai pas, ce serait bien. 
*

----------


## félie

Voici les premiers pas de Tom sur le lit. Non par plaisir de découvrir un nouveau nid mais simplement pour aller chercher des croquettes que j'avais disposée sur le lit. Qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour des croquettes ?

----------


## félie

*Après plus de 3 mois de socialisation, Minou dors à l'instant sur le lit.
Sensible comme je suis, je n'ai cependant pas honte à vous dire que j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.
*

----------


## Muriel P

C'est magnifique félie !! Bravo pour ce loulou  ::

----------


## sydney21

> *Après plus de 3 mois de socialisation, Minou dors à l'instant sur le lit.
> Sensible comme je suis, je n'ai cependant pas honte à vous dire que j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.
> *


 ::

----------


## coch

super !!!! trois mois ça va, c'est une très bonne moyenne  ::

----------


## félie

Il s'est même roulé sur le plus moelleux de la couette, et  a eu son premier ronron.  ::

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## Sév51

> Il s'est même roulé sur le plus moelleux de la couette, et  a eu son premier ronron.


Ouhahouuuuu super nouvelle !!
 Il lui fallait juste un peu de temps pour se détendre et te faire confiance...  ::

----------


## sydney21

J'ai fait une vidéo de Galli en train de jouer mais je ne sais pas comment la mettre : qui peut me renseigner ?

----------


## McPamelin

Salut les filles,


Je suis super impressionnée pour Tom, c'est génial, tu dois être tellement ravie !



Ici en revanche c'est un peu difficile avec Garou. Voilà un mois qu'il est chez moi et malgré des débuts prometteurs, j'ai l'impression qu'on a atteint la limite maximum du progrès. Si j'ai déjà réussi à le toucher quelques fois (mais c'était déjà le cas des bénévoles à la chatterie) et à lui faire manger du thon sur mes doigts, je ne l'ai pas encore vu sortir de sa planque une seule fois. Il a réussi à dégager tout ce que j'avais stocké devant sa cachette favorite (sous ma cuisine, un endroit pratiquement inatteignable où on ne se voit pas) et s'y est à nouveau réfugié depuis plus d'une semaine. Je suis convaincue que tant qu'il restera là en-dessous il n'y a pas de raisons pour qu'il se détende un jour, puisqu'il ne peut même pas m'observer. La première fois j'ai réussi à l'en déloger à grand renfort de balai, j'ai réessayé toute à l'heure mais c'est vraiment un moment horrible : je me vois contrainte de traumatiser d'avantage ce pauvre minou, et à chaque fois que je le pousse avec le balai j'ai l'impression d'annuler tous les progrès réalisés. Bref, au bout de 15 minutes j'ai stoppé ayant l'impression d'être un bourreau, le chat n'est pas sorti et il doit être apeuré. Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je sais que la socia demande beaucoup de patience mais à l'heure actuelle je ne vois pas pourquoi ce chat finirait par sortir. Sous ce meuble je le vois à peine, je dois me plier en 10 pour le toucher, comment avancer dans ces conditions ? Ça me chagrine beaucoup, j'ai l'impression de tout faire de travers, même dans sa cage il jouait avec les bénévoles, j'en fini par me demander s'il n'était pas plus heureux là-bas.

Dans une semaine je sais si je suis prise pour mon job d'été, si c'est le cas je vais devoir rentrer chez mes parents pendant 1 mois et trouver une solution pour Garou. J'espérais rendre à l'assoc un chat bien dans ses pattes et de moins en moins craintif, au final il est toujours très loin d'être adoptable.

----------


## sydney21

Je ne pense pas que Garou a atteint ses limites. Simplement pour les chats craintifs à la base il faut beaucoup de temps pour se "décoincer" et prendre confiance, un mois c'est loin d'être suffisant pour rendre un craintif adoptable. 

Galli est chez moi depuis 2 mois 1/2 et à chaque fois qu'elle m'aperçoit c'est systématique elle crache sur moi. Pourtant je ne l'embête pas, je la laisse faire sa petite vie, parfois je m'approche d'elle et tend ma main et elle continue à me "taper" plus ou moins gentiment, je n'insiste pas mais je recommence un peu chaque jour jusqu'à ce qu'elle m'accepte. Et un jour prochain, si les choses suivent leur cours, j'espère la voir se rouler dans mon lit comme mes anciens craintifs devenus juste "peureux"...

D'ailleurs j'ai fait ce matin une petit vidéo où elle joue comme une folle avec sa souris. J'attends pour la mettre en ligne que qqun m'explique comment faire  ::

----------


## France81

envoie la moi sur le mail et je te la mets en ligne
(ou alors il faut d  abord que tu la mettes sur youtube ou dailymotion)

----------


## Sév51

> J'ai fait une vidéo de Galli en train de jouer mais je ne sais pas comment la mettre : qui peut me renseigner ?


j'vais essayer de t'expliquer ça :
1 - ouvre un compte sur YouTube ou Dailymotion où tu hébergeras ta vidéo
2 - télécharges ta vidéo
3 - une fois la vidéo chargée et encodée par le site :

* soit tu veux juste mettre un lien vers la vidéo et dans ce cas tu fais un copier-coller du lien dans le message


```
[URL="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpws0y_fufu-en-boite_animals"]Fufu en boîte... - Vidéo Dailymotion[/URL]
```

Fufu en boîte... - Vidéo Dailymotion


* soit tu veux que la vidéo apparaisse directement dans ton message, cliques sur l'îcône vidéo et tu copies le lien de la vidéo


```
[video=dailymotion;xpws0y]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpws0y_fufu-en-boite_animals[/video]
```








Bon j'espère avoir été assez claire...

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## Sév51

> j'essaie de télécharger mais il y en a pour une heure.


 ::   ta vidéo dure combien de temps ??
prise avec un tél portable ?

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## Sév51

> Non prise avec un APN. Elle doit durer 2/3 min seulement. Elle fait 240 MB.


Je te réponds en MP...

----------


## sydney21

Bon désolée pour le torticolis, je suis nulle en vidéos...


http://www.dailymotion.com/SYDNEY21#video=xqy7x8

----------


## félie

Grace aux roulades de Tom sur le lit, je peux enfin admirer la beauté de son pelage. Je n'avais donc jusque la jamais pu voir que son pelage du cou au ventre est tout frisé, ( comme Gus).  ::  Sa donne envie de lui faire tout plein de papouilles. 

Mc Pamelin : j'arrive au terme du 4ème mois avec Tom ( oui pas 3, désolé je me suis trompé), et je ne peux quand même pas le caresser ( sauf quand il mange). Il commence seulement maintenant à apprécier le lit, donc tu vois, sa ne fais que un mois que tu es avec Garou, c'est normal que tu es l'impression de ne pas avancer.
Avant de venir crier ma joie ici sur la découverte de minou sur le lit, on étaient aussi dans une période de stagnation. 
Il faut juste du temps et de la patience.
Sa va venir avec Garou.

----------


## SarahC

*PAR PITIE QUI PEUT AIDER A STRASBOURG?!!!!

**PARTAGEZ SUR VOS PAGES FACEBOOK; AIDEZ SUR PLACE, MAIS FAITES QUELQUE CHOSE!!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post1143687

----------


## McPamelin

Personne pour les récupérer temporairement ?

----------


## SarahC

> Personne pour les récupérer temporairement ?


Nada......

----------


## SarahC

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet principal....

En retard, mais je le poste....

Ewok quand j'ai fait connaissance avec lui:



Un bon gros matou, qui là, désolée, était très malade, en urgence chez mon véto, en urgence pour injection de Feliserin en Allemagne (pas donné), et qq jours où n'a vraiment pas été bien. 

Gros soucis respiratoires, et bon gros coryza....

Je n'ai pas poussé le vice à photographier autrement, aucun intérêt, mais le pauvre loulou avait du sang qui lui sortait du nez, tellement il était bouché.
*
MAIS tout va mieux maintenant*, fort heureusement, c'est un magnifique chat, qui, malade, s'est laissé porté par "moi" sans problème, mais d'un autre côté, il était mal, c'est normal.

En tout cas le véto, l'ASV sont persuadés que ce n'est pas un gros méchant, il a juste besoin de patience et de compréhension, perso, je trouve qu'Ewok est un super beau chat, avec un super potentiel, une fois amadoué il fera le bonheur d'une famille! Donc avis aux amateurs!!

*J'ajoute que je ne sais pas qui a choisi son nom mais cela lui va COMME UN GANT!!!!*  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, et si Strasbourg ne sait pas quoi faire, je recherche une FA fin de vie pour la minette dans mon avatar, et on va établir un parrainage av une assoc hors Alsace pour la chapeauter, car c'est je le crains, tout ce qu'elle connaitra encore avant de mourir.

----------


## félie

J'ai les larmes aux yeux quand je lis ton dernier poste Sarah. Sa me fais toujours mal de lire qu'un chat est en fin de vie et qu'il n'a personne pour lui, pas de famille. 
Je ne peux le prendre, mais où est t-il en ce moment ? En chatière ou chez une famille quand même ?

Ewok est en FA ?

Après ces nouvelles peu réjouissantes à mon goût, voila un petit remontant :

 Tom qui commence son dodo après ses roulades et ses frottements quotidiens sur le lit.

----------


## mademoisellecha

C'est moi que j'ai proposé Ewok  ::  

Félie, Ewok est actuellement dans une super FA mais "de fortune" je dirais (bénévole ayant déjà de nombreux chats, mais dans ce cas précis, il n'y avait pas d'autre solution du tout), il est en train de se remettre sur pattes après avoir échappé de justesse à un relâchage où il aurait donc survécu trois jours puisque état de santé pourri. Il ronronne de temps en temps et comme l'a dit Sarah, il a juste besoin de patience... Ce sera un bon gros chat velu et il promet de bon gros câlins à qui saura lui apprendre...

----------


## félie

*J'ai une petite question : à partir de quand et comment sait-on que les minous sont prêt à être proposés à l'adoption ?
Plus Tom reste avec moi et plus la séparation risque d'être insurmontable pour moi et aussi difficile pour lui. Il s'attache à son espace. De plus, même si il s'habitue à moi, il devra reprendre tout avec sa Vraie famille. . . 
*

----------


## lynt

J'imagine qu'il pourrait être adopté s'il trouvait une famille ok avec le fait qu'il lui reste des progrès à faire.

Des nouvelles de Chester ?
Les photos du beau Guapo ?  :Big Grin: 

Quelqu'un peut me linker la ou les discu où vous donnez des news ? Je ne trouve plus. Merci  :Smile:  (j'ai farfouillé sur chats de mon coeur parce qu'il me semble que c'est là-bas mais je trouve pas, pas douée)

----------


## McPamelin

Bon courage Felie, j'imagine d'avance à quel point envisager une adoption est également très difficile.


Quelques nouvelles de Garou : ces dernières semaines on a connu des moments difficiles où le petit mec se terrait dans une cachette inaccessible + méga crottes sur mon parquet (je vis dans 20m2 avec une seule fenêtre, je vous laisse imaginer l'odeur  :: ), et j'ai été quelques fois à deux doigts d'appeler l'assoc pour qu'il soit placé ailleurs. Heureusement deux bénévoles ont su me remonter à bloc et me donner pleins de conseils, du coup aujourd'hui ça va beaucoup mieux. Comme il se planque dans mon armoire grande ouverte on se voit toute la journée, il a droit à sa séance de socia quotidienne avec plumeau + laser et je pense que les progrès ne vont pas tarder. J'ai l'impression qu'il apprécie réellement qu'on lui parle, malgré sa retenue je devine un sacré joueur et j'arrive à bien le caresser au plumeau. Monsieur profite de l'appart pendant mon absence, en ma présence il ne sort que pour faire ses besoins (même si ça reste encore rare). Ne reste donc plus qu'à espérer que l'ennui/la curiosité prennent bientôt le pas sur la peur, et qu'il soit capable de sortir sous mes yeux  ::

----------


## félie

Oh comme il est beau. On dirait qu'il est minuscule.

Comme je te comprend pour l'odeur, je vis dans un 24m2, je compatis pour l'odeur. Même dans la litière faut tout de suite enlever la crotte ( et Tom a tendance à ne pas la recouvrir correctement).
La première nuit, j'ai été réveillée par l'odeur d'une crotte bien molle et odorante à côté du lit  ::  et au début j'avais des soucis avec ses pipis sur le canapé ( j'ai faillis aussi demander qu'on le place ailleurs car je ne suis pas proprio et j'avais peur des dégâts).

Tu lui as déjà offert des crevettes fraîche ?

Il va sortir bientôt. Il est pas agressif, sa semble être un gentil chat.  ::

----------


## McPamelin

Oh oui il est minus ! Les très rares fois où je le vois marcher je suis toujours frappée par sa maigreur (et dieu sait qu'il mange !), en plus il est tout décharné à l'arrière, on imagine que sa première année de vie a été rude. Ici c'est le même problème, je suis locataire, je m'entends hyper bien avec mes proprio, ils savent que j'ai Garou donc je prie très fort pour que l'odeur de la litière ne s'incruste pas dans les murs.

Je ne lui achète pas de crevettes car je ne supporte plus l'odeur (pour avoir nourri mes tortues d'eau avec pendant 2 ans tous les matins, je suis écoeurée désormais) mais il adoooore le thon.

Je sens qu'aujourd'hui il s'est un peu ennuyé, en plus j'ai passé ma journée à l'appart donc il n'est pas sorti. Alleeeez Garounet, un petit effort, sors de làààààààààà mon bébééééé !

----------


## félie

Il va vite apprécier d'avoir la possibilité de ce nourrir sans manqué, de ne pas avoir le soucis d'avoir à manger.

Si il fait pipi dans sa litière il n'y aura pas de problème. Et même au sol ou sur les meubles, il existe pleins de solutions.
Quand mon Tom s'était soulagé sur le canapé j'avais été voir sur internet et partout c'était écrit : canapé à jeté et finalement j'ai supprimer l'odeur et la tache.  :: 

Il joue avec le laser ?

La curiosité et le jeu vont finir par l'emporter.

----------


## SarahC

> Ewok est en FA ?


Oui, in extremis, ainsi qu'Ivan le Terrible (qui a vraiment un nom à la noix... Car pas si terrible et ça lui donne de suite un "post-it négatif, je trouve)... 

Tom m'a l'air parfaitement à l'aise chez toi!!

Sinon, GUSFA, des nouvelles?

On demandait récemment des news de Chester, qui en a?

MCPamelin, je te comprends pour les crevettes; mes voisins en étant fan, j'ai failli rendre dans mon ascenseur ce WE tellement l'odeur est "délicate". 

Garou mange des trucs au bout des tes doigts par hasard?

Vous avez essayé les olives noires ou la tapenade?

----------


## lynt

Suffirait de garder Ivan pour le rendre plus sympathique  :Big Grin:  J'ai rebaptisé ma "furie noire" Fanette la semaine dernière (elle est habituée au f de furie et à furinette mais elle répond aussi à "tout noir"  :Big Grin: ) pour éviter qu'elle traîne une étiquette toute sa vie durant même si elle n'est pas devenue une pure crème.

Ah tiens les olives, ça se teste.


Merci à toutes les FA qui accueillent ces chats et qui leur évitent les dangers de la rue, je sais que c'est pas toujours facile, frustration et ras le bol font parfois partie du quotidien mais vous leur sauvez la vie et les amenez vers une vie meilleure. Je ne sais pas si on vous le dit souvent : merci pour ces minous  :: .

----------


## félie

Pour Chester, il y a un topic ( dernière mise à jour fin mai) : http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...hlight=chester

Ahah je vous comprend pour l'odeur des crevettes, étant en plus végétarienne j'ai aussi du mal, mais Tom les aimes tellement ...

Oui Tom est de plus en plus à l'aise. Il a grimpé sur le lit vers les 6h du matin, mais apparemment je prend de place puisqu'il n'a pas trouvé sa place central habituel et a donc préféré descendre du lit.

Sinon, il a souvent les yeux qui coulent, et je n'arrive toujours pas à les nettoyer car il a encore peur de mes mains.
Je dois aussi surveillée si ces ganglions au niveau du cou on disparu mais j'ai du mal. . .

----------


## lynt

Merci pour le lien, je ne trouvais plus  :Smile: .

C'est le problème des chats craintifs : ne pas pouvoir les soigner comme il faudrait. Je compatis, j'ai le souci aussi.

----------


## félie

Sa forme même une petite croute pour les yeux et les ganglions je sens rien . . .

C'est étrange qu'il soit encore tellement craintif à mon égard, car je sens qu'il a confiance en moi et qu'il me cherche quand il a eu une grosse frayeur. 
Exemple : en soirée, un mec est venu faire du porte à porte pour demander de l'argent, minou a entendu une voix étrangère, il s'est caché sous son tapis bleu favori et tremblais même un peu. Une fois le type partis, j'ai été parlée à minou et tout doucement il a sorti sa tête, me regardais pour voir si c'était bien moi et qu'il n'y avait plus de danger, et a finit par sortir.
Bref, tout sa pour dire que je sens qu'il a confiance, mais des qu'il s'agit de le caresser ou de marcher quand il est en exploration, il a encore bien peur.  ::  Sacré minou aussi , je tiens à vous informer qu'il me ressemble beaucoup et qu'il est d'une grande maladresse, j'avais encore jamais vu un chat autant maladroit.  ::

----------


## bzp

Je reviens de chez la fa de Chester et je peux vous dire qu'elle est courageuse et patiente avec lui !

Chester est encore plus beau qu'en photo et encore moins aimable !Je me suis approchée de son arbre à chat et il a alterné entre feulements et signes d'amitiés (clignements des yeux) .

Allez savoir ce qui lui est arrivé ? Il avait peut être un pote dans le groupe et il ne supporte pas d'en être séparé ? Il est terrorisé par l'humain et/ou les endroits clos ?

En tout cas , sa fa fait de son mieux pour qu'il se sente enfin bien !

----------


## McPamelin

Sympa d'avoir des nouvelles de Chester ! Il est toujours dans la même FA ?


Ce soir je suis HYPER ULTRA CONTENTE de pouvoir vous montrer ça :




Garou couché sur mon bureau quand je suis rentrée et il n'a pas bougé depuis !!! Mais quel progrès du feu de Dieu !

----------


## bzp

Oui Chester est toujours dans la même fa pour l'instant  :: 

Superbe photo de Garou !!!!

----------


## McPamelin

Bon il a fini par retourner dans l'armoire quand j'ai dû ouvrir les fenêtres (il a mal choisi son endroit le gus - je mourais de chauuuud) mais j'espère qu'il a imprimé dans son crâne de piaf que sortir en ma présence = cool Raoul  ::

----------


## félie

Ahah prêt de la boîte à mouchoir.  :: 
Il fais une de ses têtes sur la photo : entre outré et étonné, prit en flagrant délit... j'adore.

Je constate que lorsque je m'absente longtemps Tom n'est pas content. La plupart du temps, je m'approche lui dire bonjour sous le lit, et il arrive en grognant ( souvent quand je suis sortis tard) . 
Est ce que c'est qu'une impression ou cela peut être possible ? 
J'avais cru comprendre que les chats n'avaient pas la même notion du temps que les humains, est ce quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus sur ce sujet ?

----------


## lynt

Chester a quitté son carton, y'a du progrès  :Smile: .

Garou prend de l'assurance, génial ! Et Tom qui n'aime pas attendre, quel coquin !

----------


## lynt

Désolée, pour moi c'était volontaire de sa part de passer de terré dans un carton à installé dans un arbre à chat d'où le terme de progrès, relatif certes mais ça me semblait une avancée quand même. Surtout que le message de Bzp n'est pas aussi dramatique que le tien ; tu as pleinement conscience de l'état de Chester alors qu'on ne lit que quelques lignes pas forcément toutes révélatrices. Bzp parlait seulement du fait qu'il feule, ce qui n'est pas plus surprenant que ça, je me fais encore cracher dessus 10 fois par jour par ma sauvageonne. Ses problèmes de propreté sont en effet préoccupants et révèlent sa détresse mais on ne les devine pas à moins que tu n'en parles. Bon courage avec Chester.

----------


## SarahC

> Non il ny a aucun progres et il zst au plus mal, sinon bzp naurait pas pris la peine de faire le message davant
> 
> il nest plus dans son carton car il nen a plus tout simplement. son mal etre et tellement grand quil se met les boyaux en compote, se fait dessus ou sur sesdodos, alors dsl de paraitrz aggressive mais ne parlez pas de lui si vous ne lisez pas ce qui se dit, ce chat va finir par se foutre en lair a cause de son mal etre, et je mz rend maladz a cause de sa detresse parcz que jz ne peux absolument rien faire pour lui ! 
> Alors lire quil y a du progres mexcede un peu, alors quau dessus il est bien ecris quil va mal
> 
> dsl de men prendre a toi mais je sature


Ce chat n'a pas qu'un mal être à mon avis et il serait urgent qu'il puisse voir un vétérinaire je pense car tout attribuer au psychologique serait un raccourci. En a-t-il vu un hormis pour sa castration et son test? Car en aucun cas ses soucis de "boyaux" ne s'expliquent que par la psycho.

----------


## Groindecochon

Il est censé devenir quoi Chester, relâché quelque part par la suite ?

Xaros tu ne vois pas d'évolution depuis que tu l'as ? ça fait combien de temps ? 

Penses-tu que le fait de ne pas avoir l'habitude de chats comme lui (ce n'est pas du tout un jugement) joue et qu'il serait mieux chez quelqu'un qui a plus l'habitude des craintifs/sauvages?

----------


## Groindecochon

C'est difficile d'envisager d'aider quand on se prend ce genre de  remarques dès qu'on pose des questions  :: 

Comme tu dis, bonne continuation...

----------


## Groindecochon

Désolée alors, je l'ai pris (et mal pris) pour moi  ::  :: 

Quoi que je pense que SarahC a exactement la même démarche que moi  :: 

Je te mp

----------


## sydney21

Xaros, je ne sais pas si Chester est en contact avec d'autres chats chez toi ? 

Si je peux me permettre de donner mon avis, les chats qui ont vécu dehors, en communauté doivent continuer à vivre avec d'autres chats.
Je sais bien qu'il y avait urgence et qu'il n'a pas été facile de trouver des FA, mais je suis sûre que les chats comme Garou ou Chester s'ennuient de leur congénères, se retrouver seuls n'est pas fait pour les mettre à l'aise.

Concernant Galli qui est chez moi depuis 3 mois 1/2, eh bien elle est beaucoup plus à l'aise depuis qu'elle cotoie mes autres chats, au départ dans ma SDB elle se cachait sous le radiateur, maintenant elle évolue à découvert, dort sur mon canapé, joue avec les autres et notamment les chatons qu'elle semble apprécier et bien qu'elle continue à me cracher dessus j'ai l'impression qu'un jour prochain elle se laissera toucher.

Je continue à tendre la main doucement vers elle quand on est proche l'une de l'autre et elle ne me griffe pas ou ne m'agresse pas, elle me "tape" la main du bout de sa patte mais sans griffes. Je pense qu'elle a peut-être envie d'un contact mais en a encore peur.

En tout cas je suis confiante, je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle sera adoptable un jour mais je crois qu'elle finira par se laisser toucher.

----------


## momo

Je trouve tout à votre honneur de continuer à vous occuper de CHESTER etant donné son comportement...beaucoup auraient baissé les bras et rendu le minou et pour moins que ça...

Il y a des chats venant de la rue qui ne supporte absolument pas d etre enfermés...CHESTER en fait surement parti!!!
Pourquoi ne peut il pas etre remis en liberté sur un site sans danger et ou il serait nourri???
Il faut que quelqu un vienne en aide à Xaros et à CHESTER...

----------


## Groindecochon

J'ai en FA un chat Fiv+, pas belliqueux du tout apparemment avec les autres chats. Il sortira quand il sera prêt, il ne restera pas éternellement enfermé dans la maison, sauf s'il ne veut pas en sortir (mais ça m'étonnerait)

----------


## SarahC

> cetait bien plus pas rapport a sarahc qua toi groindecochon
> 
> mais nous lavons deja dis, la seule maniere de laider, cest davoir une chatterie a lui proposer, en fait cest mzmz pas la peine de chercher ailleurs


Je ne vous juge en aucun cas, et je cherche à savoir si la première chose évidente à faire pour ses "boyaux" a été faite: le vétérinaire.  Car on ne peut pas tout résumer à la psycho. Les nouvelles sont très portantes et elles sont là pour rassurer ceux qui ont soutenu et diffusé le SOS, notamment les donateurs de centaines d'euros. Et Chester est un peu le symbole de ce dernier, tout le monde le connait. Ce n'est pas une critique quand on vous répond mais savoir où nous en sommes, pour avancer. S'il a un sujet ici ou sur FB ou le site de CDM toutes les personnes qui auront suivi ce SOS seront ravies de pouvoir l'aider en lui trouvant une autre place pour vous soulager. Mais avant cela ses soucis doivent avoir été soignés car on est dans le souci digestif, mécanique, pas dans la psychologie uniquement. Cela joue, bien entendu, et il n'a jms été question de vous juger négativement. Si tel était le cas je serais autrement plus claire et ciblerait mes propos différemment. Nous cherchons tjs à aider, et les personnes qui sauvent des chats, et les chats. Car là vous êtes tous les deux dans une impasse. Je pense en revanche qu'après visite veto ses soucis de santé une fois réglés agiront de fait sur la psychologie. Il a mal au bide, se tord les boyaux, se vide, c'est totalement anormal et tout à fait normal aussi que les progrès ne soient pas au rendez-vous. Vous avez, enfin, bien fait de tirer la sonnette d'alarme au-delà du cercle restreint de votre assoc car cela permet aussi de faire un point sur son SOS, d'en créer un ici ou de relayer celui déjà fait, et de lui trouver une autre FA, ce qui n'est pas désespéré contrairement à ce qui pourrait être imaginé de prime abord. Car si on ne cherche pas de suite, quel avenir lui sera réservé? Soyons optimistes et cherchons tous. Dès ce soir nous pouvons tous diffuser en masse à nos contacts et il finira bien par trouver ce pauvre chat. Croisons les doigts et mettons nous y tous, merci encore d'avoir alerté sur sa situation.

----------


## sydney21

J'ai une amie qui connait une dame qui s'occupe de très nombreux chats, je sais qu'elle a des enclos sécurisés et des espaces spéciaux pour les chats FELV et FIV notamment. Je ne garantis pas le résultat, si elle était OK pour accueillir Chester je crois qu'un don serait le bienvenu car elle s'occupe déjà d'une centaine de chats, mais je sais que tous sont bien traités et soignés.

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## sydney21

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était malade ?

Une chatterie extérieure (avec abris chauffés) c'est ce que je propose à condition que la dame bien sûr soit d'accord pour accueillir Chester, j'ai pris contact avec mon amie qui va lui demander.

Bien-sûr il faut voir aussi avec l'asso, mais bon Chester étant à priori inadoptable, je pense que ce type de solution (si cela peut se faire) n'est pas à refuser.

----------


## sydney21

J'ai une BONNE NOUVELLE !!!  :: 

J'ai contacté mon amie qui a contacté à son tour la dame dont j'ai parlé, *elle est d'accord pour prendre Chester* !!!

je vois avec l'asso bien-sûr pour leur donner des détails mais je pense que c'est une occasion à ne pas laisser passer, si cela se fait il faudra organiser un covoiturage vers l'Yonne et je pense qu'un soutien financier serait le moindre des remerciements pour cette généreuse protectrice qui se donne à fond pour tous ses protégés.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

On pourra compter sur moi pour un petit don pour Chester si cela se fait.

----------


## sydney21

J'ai échangé par mail avec Sylvie la présidente de Cat'mondoux et je pense qu'il y a de grandes chances que la chose aboutisse. 
Reste à prendre contact et organiser les choses.

----------


## McPamelin

Génial pour Chester, j'espère qu'il va vite rejoindre les autres chats.





> Je sais bien qu'il y avait urgence et qu'il n'a pas été facile de trouver des FA, mais je suis sûre que les chats comme Garou ou Chester s'ennuient de leur congénères, se retrouver seuls n'est pas fait pour les mettre à l'aise.




Je le pense également, même s'il vit sa vie en mon absence, il passe tellement de temps couché dans mon armoire... J'espère qu'il va vraiment progresser et trouver une famille, chez moi ce n'est définitivement pas le pied.

----------


## lynt

Ma sauvageonne aime autant ses congénères qu'elle déteste les humains. On l'intéresse, elle a compris (après plusieurs mois) qu'en faisant la belle et les yeux doux, elle obtient de la nourriture mais elle ne veut pas qu'on la touche (feule et attaque) alors qu'avec les autres chats, elle roucoule toute la journée et se colle sur eux pour leur faire des câlins à la gamelle. C'est un chat à chats  :Smile: .

----------


## félie

Je croise les doigts pour Chester, que enfin il puisse être heureux.

Je viens de voir des photos de Gus sur le facebook de cat mon doux et il est vraiment beau.

Du côté de Tom, je peux le caresser lorsqu'il mange mais je sens que bientôt il va pouvoir trouver sa famille, et j'avoue que sa me fais peur. 
J'aimerai que sa ne dure plus trop longtemps parce que pour Tom et pour moi même, la séparation sera trop dure. 
 ::

----------


## SarahC

GUSFA qui a été connectée récemment peut elle nous donner des news de son chat?

Idem pour les autres FA de tous les chats du site présentes ici, même si c pour faire un renvoi à leur page FB ou au site de Cat Mon Doux?

C'est important pour toutes les personnes qui ont suivi le sujet, soutenu le SOS, que ce soit physiquement, moralement, et financièrement. 

Merci encore!

----------


## sydney21

J'ai été en contact téléphonique hier avec la dame qui accepte d'accueillir Chester, j'ai ensuite transmis ses coordonnées à la présidente de Cat'mondoux pour qu'elles se mettent en relation.

J'espère que l'on aura des nouvelles très vite !

----------


## sydney21

Une petite photo de Galli en mode détente dans le canapé

----------


## GUSFA

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Quand je m'étais connectée, je n'ai pas osé donner de nouvelles car au vu des problèmes avec Chester je ne voulais pas trop étaler...( j'envoie de grosses pensés à sa FA)

Gus va très bien, ses problèmes d'asthme sont finit après 4 mois de médocs matin/midi/soir, et je suis bien contente que ce soit finit!  ::  C'est qu'il commençait à sacrément grossir le pépère et puis moi je vais enfin pouvoir bouger!! ^^

Niveau socialisation, c'est top (bon juste avec moi), en fait je l'aime et il m'aime aussi, c'est des câlins du matin au soir :: , il me regarde avec bcp d'amour, son regard à vraiment changé, il m'attend sur le tapis que je vienne le gratouiller, ou quand on se croise dans l'appart il s'arrête et lève la tête pour atteindre ma main, et mieux encore j'arrive à le porter, à le tripoter... Bref ça roule plutôt bien. Avec les autres c'est différent, mon copain arrive de plus en plus à le caresser mais Gus reste méfiant pour l'instant, pour les personnes extérieur à l'appart quand c'est calme il se montre sinon il reste planqué. Il dort aussi avec nous de temps en temps, sinon il se met sur le tapis au bout du lit. 

Il crache biensûr toujours quand il a peur (même sur moi), et il y a encore deux semaines de ça je me prenais encore des coups de pattes, ça continue d'évoluer... 


Au dela de tout ça je pense bien à vous tous, et je suis heureuse de voir l'évolution de Tom, de Galli, de Gapo et des autres... MCpamelin, je pense que comme tu as eu Garou après il est normal qu'il y est un décalage, je me souviens qu'a des périodes j'en avais ras le bol que Gus me crache dessus tout le temps, du coup je passais mon temps à râler et maintenant ce n'est qu'un lointain souvenir...ou pas. ^^

----------


## sydney21

Il est magnifique !  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Il a des yeux superbes ce petit Gus !

----------


## lynt

Galli et Gus sont vraiment superbes, la sérénité dans leur regard et leurs postures joue beaucoup. C'est dingue comme les chats sont transfigurés dès qu'ils deviennent plus cool.

----------


## félie

Je vais plomber le moral, mais j'ai une question et j'aimerais avoir vos avis des plus sincères car c'est très important.
J'hésitais à poser la question, mais en lisant le récit de Gusfa, je ne peux que la poser car sa confirme mon opinion.

Je cite Gusfa pour illustrer ma pensé "
je l'aime et il m'aime aussi"
" il me regarde avec bcp d'amour, son regard à vraiment changé, il m'attend sur le tapis que je vienne le gratouiller"

La socialisation c'est bien, mais sa va fonctionner dans un petit cadre. Une fois le chat habituer à nous, voir carrément qu'il nous aime, ne veux pas dire que se sera pareil avec des adoptants. Le chat devra tout recommencer : apprendre à faire confiance en un nouvel humain, en un nouvel espace ...

Si il nous aime, comment va t-il comprendre et vivre la séparation ? 

Est ce que tout sa est vraiment bien pour lui ?

Je suis désolé de dire tout cela, mais quand je vois le regard de Tom, je me dis que jamais il comprendra pourquoi je l'abandonne chez d'autres humains. Il commence aussi à m'aimer, et qu'est ce que je vais faire après ? M'en séparer ? Il commence à offrir de l'amour à un humain et pouf il va chez des inconnus ? 
Je trouve sa horrible.

Vous allez me dire que je raisonne comme un humain mais je trouve cela horrible quand même.

Je regrette sincèrement d'être FA, car je n'ai pas la possibilité de garder Tom indéfiniment, mais devoir prochainement l'abandonner à des inconnus sa me dégoute. Ce que je pensais être bien pour lui, je ne le pense plus.

Vous allez dire que je suis dure, mais je vous assure que sa devient trop dure. 
 ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Je comprends ce que tu ressens, je suis moi-même FA et très mauvaise FA, puisque j'ai toujours fini par adopter les chats moi-même entre autres pour les raisons que tu cites.

Mais récemment une des minettes en FA a été adoptée par une amie qui habite près de chez moi, et j'ai pu constater que la minette était bien mieux chez cette amie, elle avait besoin d'un environnement sans autres chats ce que je ne pouvais pas lui procurer.

Sincèrement je crois qu'une fois que le chat est capable de s'attacher à un humain il pourra le faire avec n'importe quel humain, et qu'on se trompe quand on pense être les seuls à pouvoir lui procurer ce dont il a besoin. Que l'on y soit très attaché, c'est normal, oui il aura un temps de réadaptation ailleurs, mais le processus est enclenché par le travail de sociabilisation qui a été fait, et il se fera quel que soit l'endroit. Naturellement, il faut que ce soit une personne aimante et c'est sans doute la principale difficulté : s'assurer que l'adoptant est vraiment fiable. L'idéal serait de pouvoir faire un suivi du chat et le voir dans son nouvel environnement, cela permettrait d'être rassuré...

----------


## sydney21

D'accord avec toi Groindecochon, on a tendance à croire que l'on est la seule personne à pouvoir aimer correctement les chats qui sont chez nous, or il y a de très bons adoptants qui sauront leur procurer de bons soins, leur donner de l'amour, il faut par contre être très vigilant sur le placement quitte à refuser des adoptions en cas de doute. J'ai aussi placé des chats qui me montraient beaucoup d'affection (et réciproquement) et maintenant que j'ai des nouvelles dans leur famille ils y sont très bien, le chat a une assez grande capacité d'adaptation, certains ne sont pas forcément faits pour la vie en communauté, j'en ai 2 ou 3 comme ça et même si j'essaie de faire en sorte qu'ils soient bien, je pense qu'ils seront plus à l'aise dans une famille sans autre chat.

Se séparer d'un animal n'est pas facile, il faut prendre sur soi et penser à lui en premier et non à notre tristesse à venir, notre rôle est de faire le relais avant de lui trouver sa propre famille. Rassure-toi avec le temps cela devient de plus en plus facile, j'avoue qu'au départ quand j'ai commencé comme FA je pleurais quand les chats partaient. Maintenant je ne pleure plus, je ne dis pas que je n'ai pas un petit pincement au fond du coeur, mais mon réconfort c'est de me dire que cela me permettra d'en sauver un autre plus tard.

En ce qui concerne Tom, ce serait bien d'essayer de le placer avec un autre chat, ça lui serait bénéfique je pense et ça sera un réconfort pour toi de savoir qu'il a un compagnon à 4 pattes.

----------


## lynt

C'est un vrai déchirement d'envisager de me séparer de mes chats en accueil (jamais arrivé pour le moment), malheureusement il n'y a pas d'autre choix que de les prendre en FA pour les sociabiliser, pour eux sinon c'est la rue, ses dangers, une espérance de vie réduite avec une qualité de vie médiocre voire pourrie ou la mort s'ils se retrouvent en fourrière. Ce que tu as fait pour Tom c'était extra pour lui, tu l'as sorti de la cage, tu l'as sorti définitivement de la rue, tu l'as sauvé.

----------


## GUSFA

Pareil, je sens que je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à laisser partir Gus, ça me fais très peur... D'autant plus que la dernière fois que je suis partie 24h de l'appart (c'est mon mec qui s'en occupais) quand je suis revenue, je lui ai fais des calins et il s'est mis à trembler et après un coup de fil à Géraldine et au véto, on s'est rendu compte que c'était l'émotion de me revoir, et ça à tout changé pour moi!!!!
Mais je garde l'espoir qu'il puisse aussi être proche d'autres personnes.

----------


## sydney21

La toute première fois que j'ai pris des chats en accueil, il y a 3 ans, il s'agissait de chatonnes de 6 semaines et je ne les gardais que 10 jours car leur FA devait s'absenter. Lorsqu'elles sont parties, j'ai pleuré toutes les larmes de mon corps le soir en question, je m'en souviendrais toujours.

Depuis j'ai placé environ 85 chats et comme je le disais plus haut j'ai appris à prendre du recul et à les laisser partir, les seuls chats que j'ai gardé ce sont mes craintifs qui ne pourront pas être adoptés, et un chaton que j'ai récupéré à l'âge de 1 mois et adopté car il est épileptique. Pourtant je vous assure que je m'attache à eux, je les papouille à longueur de journée, mais voilà, je me dis que mon rôle c'est de leur offrir un foyer provisoire, les remettre sur pieds si souci de santé et leur trouver la meilleure famille possible.

Je suis tellement touchée quand je vois tous les sos en cours que je suis contente quand j'en place un car je sais que je pourrais en aider un autre dans le besoin par la suite.

----------


## félie

Gusfa : wouah Gus à bien craqué sur toi, c'est beau dis donc. 
J'ai rêvée que Gus et Tom se retrouvaient et se faisaient pleins de câlins. J'aimerais bien savoir si ils sont frères et s'entendent pour envisager de les placer tous les deux dans une même famille. Se serait mon rêve. :: 

Sydney21: 85 chats c'est beaucoup, énorme. wouah. 

Groindecochon + Lynt : si j'avais les moyens je serais comme vous, je garderais Tom. Si il n'était pas FIV je le placerais même chez mes parents.

Je ne pense pas qu'il ne sera pas capable d'aimer une autre personne que moi, et je sais qu'il faut se dire que c'est pour son bien être à lui. Je sais aussi que la séparation de mon côté va être un véritable enfer et je ne pourrais le faire que si je suis sur que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour lui, ce que pour le moment je doute.

En tout cas sa m'a fais du bien de vous lire et de ne pas se sentir seul. Merci.

----------


## Groindecochon

Tiens je vois qu'on est du même coin ! Tu es à Strasbourg même ?

----------


## lynt

Je n'ai eu que des craintifs, du trouillard à l'agressif pour le moment, sur 4 accueils longue durée, 2 chatonnes sont mortes (pif), j'ai adopté la dernière survivante (cardiaque). Et il y a la sauvageonne fiv+ que je ne pourrais pas garder même si elle est amoureuse de mon matou et que je la garderais bien. Mais 3 chats pour mon homme, surtout en appart, c'est trop. Et j'ai soutenu que la dernière finirait par être adoptable et adoptée... Ce n'est pas tant mon absence qui pèsera à cette minette dans ma tête que celle de mon matou vu que c'est un chat à chats.

----------


## félie

Groindechochon: oui, je suis de strasbourg même : esplanade, le coin des étudiants.

Oui, Lynt, c'est normal, à un moment on ne peut pas tous les prendre, même si on voudraient.
Les chats FIV trouvent beaucoup plus difficilement une famille ?

( Hors sujet ou pas tant, juste pour info : un vaccin contre le FIV est en trin d'être testé et si tout se passe bien, d'ici un ou 2 ans il sera sur le marché français.)

----------


## Groindecochon

> Groindechochon: oui, je suis de strasbourg même : esplanade, le coin des étudiants.


Merci d'avoir satisfait ma curiosité  ::  Je connais bien l'Esplanade, pour avoir habité tout près pas mal de temps  :: 

Vi je sais, on s'en fiche, et puis ce n'est ni de près ni de loin le sujet  ::

----------


## félie

Oh bin si on considère que pour le moment Tom réside à Esplanade, ce n'est pas tellement hors sujet.  ::

----------


## félie

Et Garou, comment se porte t-il ?

----------


## momo

Est ce que tout colle afin que CHESTER rejoingne sa nouvelle FA?

----------


## sydney21

> Est ce que tout colle afin que CHESTER rejoingne sa nouvelle FA?


Voici les nouvelles reçues de l'asso Cat'mondoux :





> Le comité a retenu pour Chester l'accueil de Molsheim ; cette personne étant déjà intervenue pour socialiser des chats sauvages ..actuellement elle a un autre chat FIV en cours de socialisation et Chester sera avec lui en un premier temps ........ayant logé tous ces chats en cage chez moi pendant quelques semaines (même si le comportement en cage n'est pas forcément significatif pour l'attitude hors cage) j''avais trouvé Chester plutôt calme pendant son séjour et pas particulièrement agressif ..peut -être que la présence des autres chats le rassurait .....il aura après une période d'adaptation accès à un jardin avec quelques autres chats ....ce qui a été décisif pour le choix c'est surtout cette possibilité d'une éventuelle socialisation et pas forcément la proximité...
> le refuge de XXX pourrait si elle est d'accord et si Chester ne se montre pas réfractaire à un autre essai d'enfermement provisoire ....bien accueillir un autre chat FIV qui nous est tombé dessus il y a quelques semaines ..Poil Poil et qui se trouve pour l'instant dans un petit enclos à l'extérieur et qui est apparemment beaucoup plus sauvage que Chester....la personne qui l'a dans son jardin et qui est aussi membre du comité va prendre contact avec elle 
> 
> il s'agit maintenant d'organiser le transfert de Chester le capturer avec une caisse-piège l'emmener chez le vétérinaire pour la primovaccination et le déposer dans sa nouvelle famille d'accueil ....le tout devra s'effectuer dans la même journée pour éviter un maximum de stress à notre ami

----------


## lynt

Génial pour Chester, une vraie FA au lieu d'un refuge en extérieur avec des dizaines de chats  :: . Merci à la personne qui va l'accueillir et j'ai hâte de lire des nouvelles du nounours pas commode dans sa nouvelle vie.
Je pensais que les chats de ce sauvetage avaient tous été vaccinés au moment de leur trappage/castration/stéril (surtout les fiv+).

----------


## lynt

Des nouvelles de tous ces chats ? Pour certains, nous avons des nouvelles de temps en temps, pour d'autres pas réussi à trouver de nouvelles même sur le forum de Cat Mon Doux. Panou adoptée, Grenadine à l'adoption, Chester, Ewok, Garou, Galli, Guapo, Gus, Tom, Smoke en FA, Mattéo serait aussi en FA mais pas de news ? Les autres ? Comment vont-ils ? Comment se présente leur sociabilisation ? Merci  :Smile: .

----------


## sydney21

> Génial pour Chester, une vraie FA au lieu d'un refuge en extérieur avec des dizaines de chats


La solution que j'avais proposé ce n'est pas seulement "un refuge avec des dizaines de chats", c'est une protectrice qui consacre sa vie à s'occuper de ses protégés, handicapés, blessés, FIV+, FELV+, dans une grande propriété entièrement clôturée et aménagée. Une personne qui les soigne, se préoccupe de leur bien-être, leur achète de la viande chez le boucher, leur cuisine du poisson...

Un membre de rescue qui la connait et lui a déjà amené un chat m'a contactée en MP et dit ceci : "Il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire...J'y étais dimanche dernier et je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont des chats sur place. Ils sont tous super bien"

D'ailleurs Cat'mondoux envisage de lui confier un autre chat, si elle accepte.
Donc merci de ne pas réduire cette personne à un simple "refuge", nombreuses sont les associations qui la sollicitent en espérant qu'elle pourra faire une petite place à un de leur chat...

----------


## lynt

Tu reconnaîtras que pour la sociabilisation de Chester et son petit confort, un petit comité sera plus adapté et une FA plus à même de le soigner qu'une personne pleine de bonne volonté qui a déjà des dizaines de chats à s'occuper. Le terme de refuge n'est pas péjoratif, si ?

----------


## sydney21

Je ne partage pas forcément ton avis. "refuge" n'est pas péjoratif, mais "une vraie FA" oui à mon sens. Cela signifie quoi, qu'à partir d'un certain nombre de chats on n'est plus efficace ? Je rappelle que cette personne consacre ses journées à ses chats, ils sont certainement plus heureux chez elle qu'un particulier absent de chez lui 10h par jour et qui a peu de temps à consacrer à son animal.

Bref le principal est que Chester se détende et puisse apprécier la vie en extérieur, ce qu'il aurait très bien pu faire chez cette protectrice. Si une autre solution a été trouvée tant mieux pour lui.

----------


## félie

Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris... où va aller Chester ?

----------


## sydney21

Chester va aller chez une FA située en Alsace qui a un autre chat FIV+ et va tenter de le sociabiliser.

----------


## lynt

Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tu t'énerves. A partir d'un certain nombre de chats, on est forcément moins dispo surtout quand il s'agit de faire de la sociabilisation. Si le but est à terme que Chester soit adopté, oui le placement chez une FA est à préférer à un placement définitif en chatterie même grand confort. Par ailleurs, que se passerait-il si cette personne avait des soucis de santé ? Il y aurait quelqu'un pour prendre le relais à sa place ? Ou tous ces chats se trouveraient sous la menace d'être conduit en fourrière pour y être eutha (fiv et felv+) si on n'arrivait pas à les recaser vite fait ? Ça ne change rien au fait que l'accueil de cette dame soit génial pour tous les chats dont elle s'occupe.

----------


## sydney21

Je m'énerve car certaines personnes ont vite fait de juger les FA qui ont beaucoup de chats. Je me sens concernée, j'en ai une trentaine à la maison, et je suis seule à m'en occuper. Donc pareil pour moi, je peux très bien trépasser du jour au lendemain et alors que deviendront-ils ? Et en même temps si on se pose trop souvent ce genre de question on ne fait rien et on attend tranquillement que la vie passe ? 

Je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont de nombreux chats chez elle et qui sont certainement critiquées pour cela, alors je dis que si d'autres personnes faisaient un petit geste, si ceux qui "peuvent" prenaient ne serait-ce qu'un chat en FA, ces personnes et moi-même ne serions pas obligées de gonfler nos effectifs simplement parce que l'on a un amour immodéré des chats et que l'on ne peut supporter de les laisser à leur vie de misère ou à être euthanasiés, et que l'on doit pallier à ces gens qui prétendent aimer les animaux mais ne lèvent pas le petit doigt.

----------


## lynt

C'est donc génial que Chester ait trouvé une autre FA afin de ne pas charger encore plus cette personne. Bon elle récupérera Poil Poil quand même mais ça aurait pu lui éviter d'avoir un chat de plus. Quel âge a cette dame Sydney ? Ses chats sont pour bcp fiv et felv+ d'après ce que tu nous as dit, ils seront eutha en masse s'ils doivent repasser le seuil d'une fourrière et on a bcp de mal à leur trouver des FA (encore plus que pour les chats séronégatifs) je ne t'apprends rien... C'est génial tant qu'elle va bien, tant que toutes ces protectrices au grand coeur tiennent bon mais si la roue tourne... Il est nécessaire de penser sur le long terme pour le bien des minous. Cette dame en a bien assez, si on trouve des FA pour éviter de la surcharger ce n'est que mieux (et je suis persuadée que c'est son avis aussi). Il ne faut pas y voir une critique de ce qu'elle fait pour ces chats, au contraire, je trouve qu'elle en fait déjà plus que sa part et qu'on ne peut pas toujours charger les mêmes personnes, c'est dangereux à terme pour elles et pour les chats parce qu'on ne sait pas ce qui peut arriver.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tu t'énerves. A partir d'un certain nombre de chats, on est forcément moins dispo surtout quand il s'agit de faire de la sociabilisation. Si le but est à terme que Chester soit adopté, oui le placement chez une FA est à préférer à un placement définitif en chatterie même grand confort. Par ailleurs, que se passerait-il si cette personne avait des soucis de santé ? Il y aurait quelqu'un pour prendre le relais à sa place ? Ou tous ces chats se trouveraient sous la menace d'être conduit en fourrière pour y être eutha (fiv et felv+) si on n'arrivait pas à les recaser vite fait ? Ça ne change rien au fait que l'accueil de cette dame soit génial pour tous les chats dont elle s'occupe.


Mais que dire de cette dame qui s'occupe si généreusement de tous ces chats, et apparement d'une façon formidable ?
elle en a plusieurs, certes, et alors cela n'enlève rien à son amour pour ses animaux;
Si on doit commencer à penser à ce qu'il pourrait lui arriver, on ne ferait jamais rien

Surtout quand on vois tous ces particiluliers, qu n'ontsouvent qu'un animal( et heureusement) et qui finissent par le "larguer" sans façon au premier changement de situation,

Aucune situation n'est forcément idéale si l'on se pose trop de questions,
l'idéal est le bien être de l'animal, point !

J'ai eu depuis +10 ans 1 chat à chaque fois, 
et après avoir été FA, je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec 5 chats, suis-je moins dispo pour eux ?
je ne crois pas, je les aimes tous autant, et même si j'ai bien sur des ptites "préférences" je les aimes tous les 5 autant;

Je répondrais aussi à une question précédantes, sur le faite d'être FA et de se poser la question si un chat qui commence à t'aimer va avoir du mal dans une nouvelle famille; 
Pour ma part, si je suis FA je prend la décision à la base de ne pas garder l'animal, de l'aimer tant qu'il est chez moi, de tout faire pour lui permettre de trouver SA FAMILLE, et qu'il soit heureux ailleurs.. sans moi;

je sais vous aller me dire c'est difficile, c'est sur, mais si un chat "sauvage" finit par devenir sociable chez soi, c'est ce dire qu'il pourra aussi l'être ailleurs, c'est-a-dire qu'il aura apprit que l'humain peut être "sympa" 
Il y aura surement un nouveau temps d'adaptation, mais en général cela se passe plutot bien ..

Et que de plus important que de de savoir SOn protégé, heureux dans SA famille (un peu grace à soi ?), voué à un avenir qu'il n'aurait jamais pu avoir autrement ..

et quel bonheur que d'avoir des nouvelles ensuite de sa famille, et de voir tout l'amour qu'ils ont pour 'leur" minou/minette.. et de suivre sa progression ... du pur bonheur

Et aussi, arriver à le faire adopter et aimer par quelqu'un d'autre, c'est aussi laisser la possibilité à un prochain de lui faire une petite place pour lui aussi trouver une famille;

APrès il existe les "mauvaises Fa" comme moi lool, qui finissent par adopter leur protégés (malades pour certains) 
mais ca c'est une autre histoire,
et heureusement que je n'ai pas adopté tous ceux qui sont passés en FA chez moi, je serais comme la dame précédante, 
avec une vingtane de katz à la maison !!!!!

mais surtout ne  PAS penser pas que de le faire adopter, c'est l'abandonner, au contraire,
c'est lui donner SA CHANCE de trouver sa famille,
et ca cé le plus beau des cadeaux que vous pouvez lui donner

Merci à toutes les FA pour ce qu'ils font, 
permettre à un minou d'avoir une nouvelle chance, 
un tremplin pour une nouvelle vie
Alors aimez-les tant qu'ils sont chez vous, 
et permettez-leur de connaitre LEUR Famille,.. 

C'est le plus beau des cadeaux que vous pouvez leur faire..
Merci à vous

ET patounes de ma clique, BIbi, ZIggy, Ruby, (Ex CMD)  Ptit ange et Max , et Dumbo et Fripon (les CD)

----------


## sydney21

> C'est donc génial que Chester ait trouvé une autre FA afin de ne pas charger encore plus cette personne. Bon elle récupérera Poil Poil quand même mais ça aurait pu lui éviter d'avoir un chat de plus. Quel âge a cette dame Sydney ? Ses chats sont pour bcp fiv et felv+ d'après ce que tu nous as dit, ils seront eutha en masse s'ils doivent repasser le seuil d'une fourrière et on a bcp de mal à leur trouver des FA (encore plus que pour les chats séronégatifs) je ne t'apprends rien... C'est génial tant qu'elle va bien, tant que toutes ces protectrices au grand coeur tiennent bon mais si la roue tourne... Il est nécessaire de penser sur le long terme pour le bien des minous. Cette dame en a bien assez, si on trouve des FA pour éviter de la surcharger ce n'est que mieux (et je suis persuadée que c'est son avis aussi). Il ne faut pas y voir une critique de ce qu'elle fait pour ces chats, au contraire, je trouve qu'elle en fait déjà plus que sa part et qu'on ne peut pas toujours charger les mêmes personnes, c'est dangereux à terme pour elles et pour les chats parce qu'on ne sait pas ce qui peut arriver.


Cette dame a 63 ans. Je ne pense pas que la plupart de ses chats soient FIV+ et FELV+ mais elle en a quelques uns. Je ne la connais pas personnellement mais par l'intermédiaire d'une amie qui m'en a dit beaucoup de bien et à qui je fais confiance. C'est sûr que moins on lui confie de chats et mieux c'est pour elle, je ne dis pas le contraire, je voulais juste intervenir dans le sens où je trouve que cette personne doit plutôt être admirée que critiquée, comme tous ceux qui vouent leur vie aux animaux au sacrifice de leur propre vie.

Je voudrais aussi ajouter que ce n'est pas forcément le nombre de chats en accueil qui fait une "bonne" ou une "mauvaise" FA, certaines personnes n'en ont qu'un ou deux à gérer et le font mal et d'autres en ont beaucoup et savent le faire correctement. 

Donc évitons les généralisations trop rapides, c'est tout ce que je demande.

Pour ma part j'ai une trentaine de chats, les 3/4 sont issus de fourrière, peut-être que s'il m'arrive quelque chose ils y retourneront, mais au moins ils auront gagné quelques années de vie, pas trop malheureux je crois, je fais mon maxi pour les placer et en sauver d'autres, si je suivais le raisonnement qu'il faut penser à l'avenir je les laisserais à leur triste destin et ils connaitraient la mort beaucoup plus rapidement. Donc réfléchir à l'avenir oui, mais si on cogite trop à un moment on n'avance pas, or quand je vois ces listes de fourrière chaque semaine dont les dernières qui montent à 70/80 chats, désolée mais je n'aurais pas la conscience tranquille de ne rien faire.
Après chacun sa conscience, tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'engager et de sacrifier sa petite vie tranquille, ça n'est pas mon cas.

Merci Eh_Siiiii__ pour ton témoignage, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi  ::

----------


## lynt

Cette dame n'a pas été critiquée, tu t'es énervée toute seule en transposant sa situation à la tienne. Elle a 63 ans, tu en as 37, la situation et les risques qu'elle ait des soucis de santé dans les années à venir est plus important pour elle que pour toi ; au lieu de continuer à charger la dame, il lui faudrait sans doute de l'aide (physique, financière, du matériel). Mais c'est vrai qu'on fait de la PA et qu'on n'est pas là pour se préoccuper des humains. Je pense à Geneviève de Brignoles, grande protectrice, qui est en situation très difficile avec ses 30+ chats et chiens depuis la mort de son mari, je pense à tous ces chiens qui doivent être replacés en urgence sous un mois sous peine d'être eutha http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-passee-58395/... Le risque est réel, les situations dramatiques, les animaux et leur humains, admirables, sont en danger.

Eh__Siiii___ je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce que tu dis pour les FA. En l'occurrence on parlait de l'intérêt de placer un chat craintif/sauvage en FA chez une personne qui a peu de chats (5 par ex pour toi, c'est "peu") et qui a déjà sociabilisé un chat sauvage plutôt que dans une chatterie tout confort avec petits plats mijotés avec plusieurs dizaines de chats. Après si personne ne s'était proposé comme FA expérimentée, l'accueil de la dame aurait été le paradis X 1000 pour ce chat par rapport à un éventuel relâchage.

L'autre point sympa pour Chester est qu'il n'aura que peu de trajet à faire pour rejoindre sa nouvelle FA. J'espère que le trappage du coco ne sera pas trop difficile et que le fait d'avoir un nouveau copain va améliorer le caractère de Chester.

----------


## sydney21

> Cette dame n'a pas été critiquée, tu t'es énervée toute seule en transposant sa situation à la tienne. Elle a 63 ans, tu en as 37, la situation et les risques qu'elle ait des soucis de santé dans les années à venir est plus important pour elle que pour toi


Bah excuse moi mais quand tu dis que Chester va être placé dans une "vraie" FA pour moi ce n'est pas un compliment. Et oui je suis plus jeune que cette dame mais pour moi ça ne veut rien dire, je crois qu'on peut mourir à tout âge, un accident de voiture par exemple et hop ça prévient pas...on ne sait jamais de quoi demain dera fait...

Alors non je ne crois pas m'être "énervée toute seule", malgré mon travail et mes chats qui me prennent déjà beaucoup de temps j'essaie dans la mesure de mes possibilités d'aider sur d'autres SOS, j'ai soumis une solution pour Chester elle n'a pas été retenue tant pis, mais je n'apprécie pas de voir des commentaires pas très flatteurs alors que je me démène.

Sur ce je passe à autre chose.

----------


## lynt

Pour moi une famille d'accueil c'est un accueil en maison, classique, c'est tout, pas un refuge aussi bien soit-il, il n'y a rien d'insultant là dedans et vraiment pas de quoi s'énerver. Surtout que je te rappelle que la dame va aider un autre chat finalement, donc ce sont deux chats qui ont trouvé de nouvelles solutions d'accueil.

----------


## sydney21

> Pour moi une famille d'accueil c'est un accueil en maison, classique, c'est tout, pas un refuge aussi bien soit-il, il n'y a rien d'insultant là dedans et vraiment pas de quoi s'énerver.


Juste pour en finir, une partie des chats chez cette dame vit *dans sa maison*, et une autre partie dehors, dans des enclos sécurisés avec accès à des abris chauffés l'hiver.

Pas de quoi s'énerver, non, mais c'est juste que tu parles d'une personne et d'un endroit que tu ne connais pas donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux te forger une opinion dans ces conditions.




> Surtout que je te rappelle que la dame va aider un autre chat finalement, donc ce sont deux chats qui ont trouvé de nouvelles solutions d'accueil.


Ca c'est pas encore sûr, il faut que Cat'mondoux la recontacte pour lui demander son accord.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

[QUOTE=lynt; Je pense à Geneviève de Brignoles, grande protectrice, qui est en situation très difficile avec ses 30+ chats et chiens depuis la mort de son mari, je pense à tous ces chiens qui doivent être replacés en urgence sous un mois sous peine d'être eutha [URL]http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/34chiens-dont-beaucoup-vieux-loulous-07-dsv-deja-passee-58395/[/URL]... Le risque est réel, les situations dramatiques, les animaux et leur humains, admirables, sont en danger.

je peux comprendre que la situation que tu vis actuellement acec +30 chiens à placer (et la plupart dans un état de surpoids" peut faire penser que d'avoir autant d'aninmaux sera à un moment donné une "catastrophe" à gérer, et c'estce qui ce passe en ce moment;

Mais en même temps, c'est chiens ont à un moment de leur vie trouvés la main tendue de cette mamie aujourd'hui dépassée, mais qui était sans doute la seule à ce moment à leur ouvrir sa porte, alors oui elle s'est sans doute laissée dépassée, mais .. ces chiens auraient-il survécus si elle ne les avaient pas acceuilli ? on ne le saura jamais; ..
DOnc pour ma part, aujourd'hui ce sont des chiens qui ont eu de la chance de pouvoir vivre heureux, aimés, .. peut-être pas comme il l'aurait fallut, peut-être trop ou mal nourris, mais la encore ce fut pour cause d'amour de cette mamie .. 
Alors personnellement je ne pourrais pas la critiquer, elle n'a fait que suivre son coeur..

et je me dis, (et la je vais surement soulever les foules) que si (je ne l'espères pas) certains ne devaient pas trouver de solutions,jeme dit qu'ils auront au moins eu une nouvelle chance, celle d'être aimés et choyés,

Je me répéte, mais personne ne sait ce que l'avenir est fait, 
et quel que soit notre age au moment d'une adoption, PErsonne je dis bien personne, ne pourra affirmer qu'elle pourrra être certain d'amener son compagnon à bon port ..

Personnellement je vis au jour le jour, et profite du moment présent,
j'essaie d'apporter à mes animaux tout ce qu'ils ont besoin,
mais je ne serais jamais sur de leur avenir s'il devait m'arriver quelque chose

et vous ?

Maintenant, soyons juste heureux que Chester ai trouve un endroit ou poser ses patounes,
ce qui n'était apparment pas évident vu son histoire..

Bonne route à toi Chester, j'adore ta frimousse en tout cas, on vois que tu a barouder et que tu mérite à présent un ptit panier bien au chaud;

----------


## momo

Merci Xaros d avoir accueuilli "le vieux baroudeur"car sans vous il serait peut etre resté dehors et plus là aujourd hui...
Il est clair que plus d une personne ne l aurait pas garder comme vous l avez fait!!!

CHESTER a besoin d un accés à l éxtérieur et certainement d autres compagnons...l enfermement ce n est pas pour lui.
Vous etes venu plusieurs fois sur ce post en expliquant le comportement du minou et je ne comprend pas que personne ne se soit préoccupé de l état de ce chat...

Il est heureux chez vous certes mais l extérieur lui manque...
En tout cas,MERCI pour lui.
Et bonne chance au "baroudeur".

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Aucunes critiques Xaros, juste un grand merci pour avoir fait ce que vous avez fait,
c'est difficile d'aimer un animal et ne pas pouvoir faire tout ce que l'on voudrait pour lui,

Certains chats errants arrivent à se faire à la vie sans sortie,
pour d'autres c'est impossible,et la on est impuissant, .. 

Chester fait partie de ses "baroudeurs" pour qui la vie en extérieur est indispensable

VOus avez fait tout ce qu'il fallait pour ce minou, 
et même plus..
puisque vous l'avez laisser partir malgré tout l'amour que vous lui portez
ou peut être justement grace à cet amour pour CHester
vous lui avez permis de retrouver ce qu'il avait besoin;; le dehors

VOus avez fait plus que beaucoup d'entre nous, 

Il est très difficile de laisser partir ceux qu'on aime

Chester ne peut que vous remercier et nous aussi

----------


## félie

Comme je disais il y a quelques temps, je n'arrive pas encore à pouvoir nettoyer les yeux et le nez de Tom. Les yeux coulent assez souvent. Voyez vous même sur la photo. . .

Néanmoins, bonne nouvelle : j'arrive à le gratouiller à d'autre moments que lorsqu'il mange et même tout à l'heure, lorsqu'il était sur le lit, j'ai pu lui gratouiller l'arrière des oreilles. J'avais décidée d'en profiter pour chercher un coton et l'humidifier pour nettoyer les yeux, mais mr Tom n'était plus coopératif pour rien.

Il a eu une petite diahré ce matin, j'ai appelé le véto qui m'a dit d'acheter du smecta, mais pour le moment plus rien, donc je ne lui en donne pas. D'ailleurs, quand minou a entendu la voix du véto dans le téléphone, il a été se planquer dans sa cachette habituelle lorsqu'il est pas rassuré. Sacré minou, aurait-il reconnu la voix du véto ?  ::  

Voila, c'était les quelques nouvelles de Tom, qui malgré ses événements, se porte bien. Il est toujours en mission camouflage sous son tapis bleu et ainsi souvent, je vois le tapis se rapprocher de mes pieds  ::

----------


## sydney21

Il est très beau !

Le souci avec les chats peureux c'est que les soins sont difficiles, moi aussi j'ai un chat (chez moi depuis 2 ans) qui s'est beaucoup amadoué, il vient chercher des caresses, me marche dessus quand je suis dans mon lit, malheureusement il a toujours les yeux qui pleurent et impossible de le soigner il prend peur s'il sent que je veux lui essuyer les yeux...

----------


## félie

Ah oui qu'il est beau ce petit Tom, mais quel sale caractère.  :: 

Mais du coup, c'est normal si les yeux coulent souvent ?
C'est peut-être bête comme question, mais tous les chats que j'ai eu jusque la n'ont pas très souvent les yeux qui coulent.

2 ans , sa veut dire qu'il peut rester craintif toute sa vie ?
C'est vrai que c'est chiant pour les soins du coup. Tu dois aussi avoir quelques difficultés.

Je dois surveiller que Tom n'ai plus de gingivite ni de ganglions au niveau du cou. Pour les ganglions je ne sens rien, mais la gingivite impossible de voir correctement et vous pensez bien qu'il n'est pas question pour moi d'aller lui ouvrir la gueule.  ::

----------


## sydney21

Pour les yeux qui pleurent ça peut être à cause de canaux lacrymaux bouchés, et du coup il y a un écoulement plus ou moins permanent.

Après certains chats ont horreur qu'on les "tripote", ma propre chatte qui est adorable et très câline s'enfuit systématiquement quand elle sent que je m'approche d'elle pour la soigner...

----------


## félie

"Pour les yeux qui pleurent ça peut être à cause de canaux lacrymaux  bouchés, et du coup il y a un écoulement plus ou moins permanent."
Et c'est grave ?  :: 

Le pire c'est bien cela, les chats sentent quand on veut les soigner.

Sinon GRANDE NOUVELLE : Tom commence à venir réclamer des calins. Et lorsque je le gratouille il tourne la tête, et dès que je m'arrête il me regarde genre : bin pourquoi t'arrêtes maintenant . 
Évidemment, sa reste des moments occasionnel et décidé par le minou.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Un chat peut effectivement rester craintif
j'en ai un (depuis 3 ans à la maison) qui est resté craintif vis-a-vis de l'homme
Il est arrivé dans une cage, craintif et mordant, 
Aujourd'hui il n'aime toujours pas être porté, mais il à finalement trouvé que les gratouilles sur la tête, sous le cou,et surtout sur le bas du dos;il adooore; donc de temps en temps il accepte les caresse et finit même par roronner de plaisir;
Il est très gourmand, et c'est surtout grace à la nourriture que j'ai réussi ptit a ptit à le faire venir à moi
avant lorsque je lui donnait à manger au doigt, il me mordait les doigts avec Aiie,
aujourd'hui il joue les délicats et ne mange plus le bout de mes doigts.. oufff mErcii ptit ange : :: 

Après je ne suis pas pour les calins obligés, il vient s'il le veut, et ne vient pas s'il le veut pas;
je n'en ferais pas une maladie, il vit sa vie, rentre et sort à sa guise, 
En fait il est très collé à moi, toujours à mes côtés, ou couché à mes côtés ou sur l'arbre à chat à me scruter,
il adore aussi quand je lui parle et écoute en faisant sa petite tête,
Cela fait quelques temps que j'ai enfin entendu sa voix.. oulaalla, une toute petite voix qu'on entend à peine
mais qu'est ce que c'est mimi

Certains me diront; il faut l'obliger à avoir des contacts, a ce laisser toucher, j'ai toujours été pour le laisser 
vivre sa vie, même si cela devait mettre des années, je suis patiente, 

Je vois qu'il est heureux, il n'a plus besoin d'anti stress comme il avait au départ, il n'a plus les oreilles de grimlins
et on voit ses beaux yeux verts (que j'ai mis 6 mois à voir tellement il avait les yeux dilatés) 

Alors pour moi cela suffit,
Il est heureux comme ca

Après s'il devait y avoir des soins ce serait un autre soucis,
que je gérerai à ce moment là

j'ai eu une minette que j'emballait dans une serviette pour lui faire ses soins 
(elle ressemblait à une poupée russe et seule la tête dépassait), 
 :: oui je sais ce n'est pas très agréable pour elle, mais c'était la seule solution, 
et comme les soins étaient primordiales pour elle il n'y avait pas d'autres solutions 

Bon courage pour TOm, 
il est SUPER beau le ptit gars !

----------


## félie

Je suis d'accord avec toi " eh siii", je ne suis pas non plus pour le forcage ( mot qui n'existe pas mais on se comprend  :: ) des caresses. 
C'est aussi pour cela que c'est long avec Tom, j'attendais qu'il vienne de lui même.

Et comment tu faisais pour l'emballer dans une serviette ? 

Maintenant, Tom grimpe sur le lit et me fait comprendre qu'il ne serait pas contre des gratouilles derrière les oreilles. 

Par contre, que sa soit par accident ou volontaire, il ne maitrise pas ses griffes, déjà pour lui même car il continue de rester accrocher à tout, et pour moi qui encore hier me suis pris un coup de griffe bien enfoncé dans la peau. Résultat, petit hématome quand même.  ::

----------


## momo

CHESTER rejoind sa nouvelle FA quand SVP?
Merci.

----------


## sydney21

Galli  ::

----------


## momo

Quelle beauté cette GALLI  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Elle est plus que magnifique cette Galli *__*

----------


## félie

Galli est sublime. Quel beau poil. 

 Tom l'aviateur.  ::

----------


## lynt

Qu'est ce que ça fait du bien de le voir comme ça Tom, top à l'aise  :Smile: .

----------


## félie

Oui et quand je regarde la photo j'ai envie de le serrer tout fort dans mes bras et de le couvrir de bisous. 

Hier soir Mr Tom est venu entrouvert la porte de la salle de bain, a glisser sa tête dans l'ouverture pour voir ce que j'y faisais: sacré minus.  :: 

J'ai une petite question, est ce que vous savez si un chat FIV peut vivre avec un chat négatif ? La transmission du virus ne peut se faire que par rapport sexuel ou blessures ( contacte de deux plaies ouvertes ?) ?

----------


## sydney21

Un chat FIV+ peut parfaitement vivre avec un chat FIV- du moment qu'ils sont stérilisés et sociables entre eux. Pour transmission du virus cela nécessite un accouplement ou une morsure ou griffure profonde, qui n'arrive pas dans le cas de simple "jeu", il faudrait vraiment une très forte bagarre pour que cela se produise.

Perso j'ai à la maison 2 FIV+ et tous mes autres chats sont négatifs, il n'y a aucun souci, Galli et mon chat Pacha sont calmes et ne se bagarrent pas avec les autres, donc aucune inquiétude pour ma part.

Je me permets de remettre la photo de Tom à l'endroit, ça évitera un torticolis à ceux qui la regardent  ::

----------


## félie

C'est aussi ce que je me dis pour les blessures, faut d'une part que sa soit une grande blessure, que les deux en ont une et qu'il y ait un contacte de sang sur ces blessures. . .
Par contre, la vie en grand extérieur, genre à la campagne c'est déconseillé ? 

Oui, la photo était mise à l'envers parce que je trouvais que Tom à une autre bouille à l'envers. ahahah Mais sur les deux il reste très très très beau.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui c'est plutôt déconseillé à un FIV de vivre à l'extérieur pour éviter qu'il le transmette à des chats non-castrés ou tout simplement à des chats avec qui il ne s'entendrait pas.

----------


## GUSFA

Félie à priori no soucis, d'ailleurs en parlant de chat FIV et négatif, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que Ewok est chez moi: 


Après des débuts difficiles en pièce d'isolation, Ewok a rejoint Gus aujourd'hui, et se plait à se balader dans tout l'appartement, vis à vis de nous il est encore très méfiant, mais il a été hyper content de retrouver Gus.

----------


## lynt

Il est MAGNIFIQUE !!  ::

----------


## momo

Qu en est il pour CHESTER SVP?

----------


## félie

Oh, Ewok est sur le lit ?
Incroyable de voir comme il a changé, il est plus serein.

----------


## sydney21

D'après ce que je viens d'apprendre Chester n'a pas encore changé de FA.

----------


## natoyu

> D'après ce que je viens d'apprendre Chester n'a pas encore changé de FA.


Xaros m'avait dit qu'il partirait aujourd'hui normalement donc si c'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il y a malheureusement eu un contre-temps ou un souci... ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Chester est arrivé ce soir vers 22h dans sa nouvelle FA  (moi-même)  :: 

Pas la grande forme, il est arrivé furieux et pour le moment il est au calme dans la salle de bains, je l'ai laissé dans sa caisse trappe avec les couvertures dessus et accès direct à la cage de convalescence où il va rester le temps qu'il prenne un minimum de repères ici.

Il attaque tout ce qui bouge et grogne, surprise en revanche quand il entend mes chats (curieux, trois d'entre eux sont rentrés dans la sdb et ont reniflé consciencieusement chaque recoin des couvertures sous lesquelles est la trappe) il n'a pas grogné.

J'irai le voir demain, je le laisse tranquille pour la nuit. J'ouvrirai un sujet pour donner de ses nouvelles...

Pour suivre les nouvelles de Chester : Les tribulations de Chester en FA

----------


## natoyu

Ah tant mieux si ça a pu se faire finalement, Xaros_le_chat va être soulagée maintenant...^^

Bon courage avec Chester!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui bon courage avec Chester !

----------


## lynt

Merci Xaros pour tout le mal que tu t'es donnée pour Chester et  :: , ça n'a pas du être facile de le voir partir après tout ces mois passés près de toi.

Bon courage avec le fauve Groindecochon  :: .

----------


## félie

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une technique pour nettoyer les yeux d'un chat craintif ?
Je ne peux pas lui laisser les yeux dans cet état, mais je n'arrive à rien. J'ai tout essayé même accrocher un mouchoir humide sur le bout de plumeau, rien n'y fait.

----------


## lynt

Si tu trouves, suis intéressée aussi. Ma minette craintive fiv+ a toujours les yeux qui pleurent, un coup d'un côté un coup de l'autre, un jour ça va, le lendemain c'est reparti et c'est comme ça depuis des mois. J'avais demandé à la véto mais si je ne peux pas la toucher, y'a rien à y faire pour elle.

----------


## félie

Si tu as un plumeau dont il ne reste plus grand chose, prend un mouchoir, humidifie le et scotche le par le bas sur le bout du plumeau.
Si tu peux caresser ton minou avec la main fais le, gratte lui la tête, ou trouve un autre plumeau pour lui gratter la tête jusqu'à ce qu'il ferme les yeux et se détende. Tout en continuant le gratouillage, prend le plumeau et passe sur la paupière.
C'est loin d'être miraculeux, sa nettoie à peine, et souvent le mouchoir finit décortiquer. 
C'est bien pour les coulures toutes fraîches. J'ai réussis à attraper un tout petit de coulure, pas grand chose mais c'est mieux que rien.

Et si il a aussi sur le nez, tu peux taponner sur le nez tout en jouant.
Pour le museau sa fonctionne.

Mais je prends évidemment toute idée, car celle-ci est loin, loin d'être parfaite.

----------


## SarahC

Le mettre en cage, l'enrouler av une serviette, et le faire à deux? Sinon à part ça.... Véto...
Il se laisse caresser ou pas? 
Ma minette craintive je n'y arriverais qu'en essayant de lui faire croire que je la caresse, en mettant une dose pâté d'Ophtalon dessus, et en lui nettoyant les yeux l'air de rien...
Il a quoi? Il est vacciné? Donc c pas un coryza? C juste un peu sale ou c plus que cela?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi mes sociables n'aiment pas ça et deviennent des furies, donc à deux, et à les serrer ds un drap de bain av juste la tête qui dépasse, et vite, sur les genoux, mais pas en jupe! Et pas en pantalon fin!

----------


## lynt

Ici je ne pourrais pas, je ne la touche pas, elle attaque le plumeau. Je prie tous les jours pour qu'elle n'ait aucun problème de santé sérieux dans les mois qui viennent parce que je ne saurais pas la remettre en cage de transport pour l'emmener chez le véto, j'arriverais peut-être à l'appâter en lui mettant de la bouffe au fond de la boîte, c'est un ventre à pattes. Et suis pas sûre qu'elle se laisserait toucher chez le véto, la dernière fois en février, il avait fallu l'endormir pour faire son rappel de vaccin. Elle est toujours prompte à attaquer... Alors pour lui nettoyer les yeux, il faudra que j'attende encore qu'elle se laisse au moins toucher un peu. C'est assez bizarre, elle n'est pas vraiment craintive, c'est peut-être la plus collante de tous les chats ici, la première derrière la porte quand on arrive, toujours à nous observer, toujours dans les pièces à vivre même quand il y a des inconnus (alors que les autres chats se planquent), toujours à faire sa belle pour avoir à manger (elle ne ferait que ça) mais dès qu'elle voit la main waouh c'est plus le même chat, elle attaque direct même si elle commence à se sauver davantage (au début, elle ne fuyait jamais, elle faisait face, toujours). Elle est plus agressive que craintive.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

[QUOTE=SarahC;1223467]Le mettre en cage, l'enrouler av une serviette, et le faire à deux? Sinon à part ça.... Véto...
Il se laisse caresser ou pas? 
Ma minette craintive je n'y arriverais qu'en essayant de lui faire croire que je la caresse, en mettant une dose pâté d'Ophtalon dessus, et en lui nettoyant les yeux l'air de rien...
Il a quoi? Il est vacciné? Donc c pas un coryza? C juste un peu sale ou c plus que cela?


Tout pareil, la cage c'est une bonne idée pour un chat craintif à qui il faut impérativement des soins. Certains diront que c'est barbares, mais si c'est pour la bonne cause  :Smile: 

Et pareil aussi, l'attraper par le cou, l'enrouler dans une serviette pour que seule la tête dépasse, en fait il faut l'entortiller dans la serviette pour que les pattes soient bien retenues (attention qu'il ne se fasse pas mal) 
Je serrai la serviette au niveau du cou, et zou sur le lit contre un bon coussin, et c'était parti pour une séance de nettoyage.

    Ahh souvenirs  ::  

- - - Mise à jour - - -L
Sinon le mieux c'est de le faire à deux 
Mon véto me disait de tirer sur la peau derrière la tête ce qui obligait le chat à ouvrir ses yeux et donc plus facile pour les traitements

Peux-être des solutions Homéo à mettre dans la nourriture pour réduire l'écoulement ?
Voir avec Tiphainelechat peut être?

----------


## félie

Oh comme il est beau le minou enroulé dans une serviette. Il n'a pas l'air fâché de la position. 

Je pourrais pas le faire avec Tom, pas moyen de lui attraper la peau du coup, car il voit ma main arriver, il me voit même bouger le buste pour me tourner dans sa direction alors ...

Quand je le caresse, il n'a pas l'air très à l'aise.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Vous avez essayer de le mettre dans une plus petite pièce pour qu'il s'habitue plus facilement à vous ?
Souvent d'avoir tout l'appartement met plus de temps à apprivoiser un "craintif" car il peut se cacher plus facilement et vous éviter s'il le veut.
La salle de bain est souvent idéale.

Pour les plus craintifs, nous passions souvent par la case "cage" oui je sais ce n'est pas le top et que cela peux paraitre barbare, 
mais c'est très efficace pour un rapprochement plus rapide, et cela permet "d'attraper" le chat plus facilement s'il a besoin de soins au quotidien. 

patounes à TOM


Pour la poupée plus haut, elle n'était pas craintive elle, mais n'aimait pas les soins et au bout de multiples écorchures elle à eu droit à son enroulage lool; aujourd'hui elle ne m'en veut plus c'est la plus caline des tous

----------


## félie

Pour Tom et moi on vit tous les deux dans un petit studio de 24m3, donc niveau proximité on est bien. Enfin, quand je dis bien, parfois je vois bien que Tom aimerais que j'arrête de me balader dans le studio en même temps que lui pour éviter de me croiser  :: .

 Sa, c'est Tom qui boude après une séance câlin raté. Il s'est rendu compte que ce n'était plus le plumeau qui lui gratouillait la tête, mais ma main  :: 

PS : Je ne me lasse pas de voir la photo de la minette emballée dans la serviette.

----------


## félie

*Est ce que quelqu'un sait ce que c'est lorsque les muscles du dos du chat tremblent ?
Sa arrive souvent à Tom. 

De plus je crois que sa gingivite est de nouveau la.
Hier soir en mangeant une croquette il a craché de la bave, sa lui est déjà arrivé.

Ce soir, à l'ouverture d'un paquet de croquette, il a fais comme des ronrons et à toussé un petit coup puis plus tard à éternué un coup aussi.

D’accord, je vais peut-être paraître folle, mais je m'inquiète.
Dois-je prendre rendez-vous chez le vétérinaire ?
*

----------


## lynt

Désolée de ne pas pouvoir te rassurer je ne sais pas. Si tu connais bien le véto, essaie de l'appeler pour savoir si cela justifie une consultation si tout va bien par ailleurs ?

----------


## SarahC

Je dirais de bien l'observer 24h, s'il mange bien, ne rééternue pas, ne retousse pas.
Tu as des médocs habituellement pr ses gencives? Qq goutes de Metacam, genre?
Mais ne pas interpréter des choses tant qu'elles ne se répètent pas.
Et pour les trucs du dos, certains chats font ça.
On a eu ça av une minette qui avait eu une matière grasse sur les poils, une autre fois pour un qui a eu de l'essence...
Mais il doit juste le faire comme les miens, j'imagine, de temps en temps, non?
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je pense qu'ils sont "sensibles" au contact de tout, et parfois ça fait ça.
Tu peux tjs demander à un véto, un jour, par curiosité.

----------


## félie

Pour sa gingivite, il avait du dermipred. Le traitement est finit depuis le 17 juin. Je n'ose pas lui en redonner sans une consultation veto et j'avoue ne pas réussir à voir si c'est encore la gingivite. 

Ah, Tom a le poil sur le dos gras ...
Je le vois faire trembler son dos presque tous les jours mais sa ne dure jamais plus d'une minute.
Je le surveille et au moindre doute je passe un coup de fil chez le véto.

Par contre ce matin , il a eu une petite diarrhée. J'ai contactée la personne qui nous suit, et elle pense que sa peut être du au changement de croquette.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Tu peux lui donner de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse (a mettre dans la nourriture) c'est bon pour son immunité et c'est aussi bon pour les gencives; On peux aussi en metre directement sur les gencives je crois 
pour mon ziggynou j'avais commencer à lui en donner lorsque ses gencives devenaient plus foncés, et cela à réduit répidement.

j'en donne régulièrement aussi à la minette (emballée plus haut) qui à régulièment son nez bouché et les yeux qui coulent (de moins en moins) mais pour elle je lui met dans une seringue d'Aloé Véra (1ml par kg de poids) très bon pour son immunité également pour pour débouché son nez. 
En plus c'est naturel et donc pas agressif pour elle, Que du positif

Tom est-il porteur du calci ? 
tu pourrai voir avec tiphainelechat qui utilise de manière positive les méthodes homéo

Poiur le changement de croquette il ne faut pas changer d'un coup mais augmenter ptit à ptit le % de nouvelle croquettes.

----------


## félie

De l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse ?
Sérieusement ?
Et c'est pas dangereux ? Pas de risque? d'effets secondaires ?
Extrait de pépin sa veut dire que je coupe le pépin et je lui en met dans sa nourriture ? Combien à peu prêt ?

Le calci = calcium ?
Tom est par contre FIV, donc c'est aussi pour cela que je panique pour un éternuement, pour un rien.

Qui est Tiphainelechat ? Je peux la contacter sur ce forum ?

En tout cas merci  ::

----------


## Sév51

> De l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse ?
> Sérieusement ?
> Et c'est pas dangereux ? Pas de risque? d'effets secondaires ?
> Extrait de pépin sa veut dire que je coupe le pépin et je lui en met dans sa nourriture ? Combien à peu prêt ?


Non, ce n'est pas à toi de le faire, de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse s'achète en magasin bio, ça existe en comprimés ou en solution,  ça ressemble à ça  ==> Citrobiotic
C'est très efficace, j'en ai pris tout l'hiver et aucun souci de santé ;-)
Et on peut aussi l'utiliser pour les animaux ==> Arnaud Véto




> Le calci = calcium ?
> Tom est par contre FIV, donc c'est aussi pour cela que je panique pour un éternuement, pour un rien.


Calci =  calicivirus




> Qui est Tiphainelechat ? Je peux la contacter sur ce forum ?


Oui Tiphainelechat est sur le forum, elle a un blog Les chats font la loi  sur lequel elle explique comment elle soigne ses chats par l'homéopathie

----------


## McPamelin

*Je viens de perdre mon portable et je dois absolument contacter Géraldine avant ce soir, quelqu'un a son numéro ? Quelqu'un a le numéro de quelqu'un qui a le sien ?*  :: 


c'est bon, problème réglé !

----------


## félie

Oh punaise, c'est drôlement cher.  ::

----------


## lynt

De quoi l'EPP ? Oui c'est pas donné mais le flacon dure très longtemps. C'est un antibio naturel aussi, je me soigne avec ça tout l'hiver. Ça marche en préventif et en curatif.

----------


## félie

Actuellement c'est pas dans mon budget d'étudiant.
Je vais aller voir si je trouve des petits flacons.

Sinon chez moi j'ai aussi quelque chose de naturel pour augmenter la résistance immunitaire. J'en avais acheté durant l'hiver pour lutter contre le rhume.
Sa s'appelle Echina pure. C'est à base de plantes d'échinacée
Je vais me renseigner, sa peut être utile à Minou.
Je vais envoyer un message à Tiphainelechat aussi.

----------


## lynt

C'est très bon l'échinacée, on m'avait conseillé une cure de 3 jours pour rebooster les défenses immunitaires de chats en pif. Par contre, l'echina pure contient de l'alcool donc pas bon pour le chat (si c'est bien ce flacon là)
http://www.greenweez.com/biover-echi...on-100ml-p3814

----------


## félie

Oh mince alors, c'est bien celui-la et effectivement il y a un peu d'alcool dedans.  :: 

J'ai trouvée sur internet un petit flacon d'extraits de pépins de pamplemousse à 7 euros, je vais en prendre un je pense.

J'ai une amie qui a des chats pif, je vais lui dire pour l'échinacée.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

Bonjour

l'EPP pas trop cher et bien adapté aux chats c'est celui de ponroy  ... je ne sais pas à combien tu as trouvé le citrobiotic, ni combien tu peux mettre, mais j'en ai en stock ... j'achète mes produits santé pour les chats en gros, donc ne pas hésiter à m'en parler

pour l'ecchinacée, quitte à acheter  en forme alcoolisé, autant acheter la TM chez le pharmacien et diluer dans un peu d'eau ... sinon, il y a des gélules pas cher chez diéti natura, en général en les mettant sur les aliments ils aiment.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

> Oh mince alors, c'est bien celui-la et effectivement il y a un peu d'alcool dedans. 
> 
> J'ai trouvée sur internet un petit flacon d'extraits de pépins de pamplemousse à 7 euros, je vais en prendre un je pense.
> 
> J'ai une amie qui a des chats pif, je vais lui dire pour l'échinacée.




attention, à l'EPP non bio !!!! il peut y avoir des saletés dedans !

----------


## félie

Je serais effectivement intéressée si tu as des choses en stock. 
Je t'envoies un mp demain pour en parler. 
Je suis très intéressé par tout ce qui est homéopathique et naturel.

D'ailleurs sa me fais penser à un truque assez incroyable. Mon chien qui est un petit pépé, souffrait beaucoup il y a 2 mois environs, pas un jour ne passait sans qu'il pleurais. Mes parents l'ont amené voir un pratiquant de la psyconomie.
En parcourant ses mains le long du corps de mon chien et sans le toucher il a découvert qu'il avait une blessure surement dût à une chute au niveau du rein, il a laissé ses mains durant de longues minutes à ce niveau, toujours sans le toucher et depuis environ un mois mon chien ne pleure plus.  :: 
J'avoue ne pas comprendre du tout, c'est incroyable.

Ah et sinon, j'ai dû achetée un ventilateur car minou et moi hier ont étaient en trin de mourir de chaud : 28 degré à minuit. Insupportable.
Mais maintenant il y a un soucis, Tom a peur u ventilo et ne sors pas lorsqu'il est en marche. ::

----------


## félie

*J'ai amenée Tom chez le vétérinaire aujourd'hui.
Résultat plutôt mauvais : ganglions à la bouche, soucis à l'oeil, poil mauvais et fièvre : 39.
La chaleur de mon appartement ne doit pas l'aider et je pense qui lui faut une famille avec une maison. Il le mérite.

Je pensais pas devoir subir tout sa, c'est trop dure. J'y arrive plus.
Sa fait trop mal.

J'ai une crème à lui mettre à l'oeil. Comment je vais faire sa ?
*

----------


## lynt

Oh félie je suis tellement désolée pour toi, je connais ça, je suis passée par là et je n'ai pas réussi...
 Tu as dit au véto que tu n'arriverais sans doute pas à lui mettre ? Aucune autre alternative ? Pendant combien de temps dois-tu lui mettre la crème ? Plusieurs fois par jour ?

----------


## félie

Oui je l'ai dis à la véto et elle s'est contentée de me dire d'un air méprisant : oh bin temps pis, ne lui mettez pas.
Elle expliquait rien, elle me montrait : regardez la comme c'est rouge avec plein de ganglions... Quand je l'entendais parler : c'était la fin, son état empirerait de jours en jours ...

Je suis déjà terrorisée face à la situation, j'ai besoin qu'on m'explique. Pas qu'on me rassure, mais si je dois m’inquiéter vraiment de son état ou pas.

Pour la crème c'est 2 fois par jours. Je vais faire au mieux, au moins essayer d'en mettre une fois par jour.
Je le laisse tranquille pour ce soir, qu'il se remette de ses émotions, et demain : j'attaque. 

Je vais partir tout à l'heure pour essayer de lui trouver de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse qui selon ce que j'en lis, fais des petites merveilles.

----------


## lynt

La véto t'a dit quoi exactement ? Elle t'a cité une pathologie ? C'est en rapport avec son fiv ?

----------


## félie

Elle n'a pas dis grand chose.
Elle me faisais juste remarquer ce qui n'allait pas sans donner de nom : la c'est rouge avec des ganglions dans la bouche, ah oui l'oeil est rouge au dessus ( sa se voit que en l'étirant), le pelage est terne.

Oui, oui c'est en rapport avec son FIV.
Il fait une infection.
Les gingivites sont très courante chez les FIV, certains en ont à vie.

Ce que je ne trouve pas normal, c'est de manquer d'explication. Je ne suis pas une spécialiste du FIV et c'est pas normal que je sorte du cabinet de véto avec le sentiment que mon minou va bientôt mourir dire qu'avec mes propres recherches ce n'est apparemment pas le cas du tout.

----------


## lynt

Elle lui a fait quelque chose pour qu'il aille mieux, antibio, anti-inflammatoires ? Ou il n'a que la crème ? Pauvre pépère... 
Qu'en dit l'assoc ? Tu l'as contactée ? Ils pourront peut-être clarifier certaines choses s'ils ont l'habitude des chats fiv ?
C'est vraiment rageant d'avoir affaire à ce genre de véto...

----------


## félie

Il a eu une injection qui fait effet 15 jours. Je dois appelée la véto mardi pour lui dire comment va Tom.

J'ai contactée la personne de l'association qui s'occuper de mon cas, et elle va appeler la véto pour avoir plus de renseignement.

C'est la remplaçante du véto habituel, si pas d’urgence d'ici la, j'y retournerais quand il sera de retour.

Je reviens d'un magasin bio et j'ai acheté le fameux extrait de pépin de pamplemousse. 

Minou semble aller bien. Il a mangé, explore l'appartement pour voir si rien n'a changé de place durant son absence. ^^

----------


## lynt

Allez Tom, ta maman ne te veut que du bien, va falloir être un bon garçon et se laisser faire demain pour la crème.
Je t'envoie toutes mes bonnes ondes félie, courage  :Smile: .

----------


## félie

Ce qui a de bien c'est que j'ai pas de notice. La véto ma pas montrée comment faire. J'ai juste regardée.
Mais du coup j'ai peur de faire une bêtise.

----------


## SarahC

En MP, qui est ton véto? Car remplaçants parfois c embêtant....

Non, je ne pense pas une seule seconde qu'il soit en train de mourir, il a juste un coup de mou, mais ça va s'arranger.

L'antibio retard aidera aussi pour l'oeil. Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## félie

Mission pommade à l'oeil pas très concluant. Très difficile à faire seule.
J'avais une cuillère de thon dans une main et le produit dans l'autre.
Tom ferme les yeux lorsqu'il mange son thon, j'ai dû un peu ouvrir l'oeil au mieux et mettre la pommade dessus.
La rougeur se situe complètement bien au -dessus de l'oeil, du coup je n'arrive pas à lui ouvrir aussi bien.
Résultat : il a eu plus de produit sur le poil que dans l'oeil.
J'espère qu'il en a eu un petit peu dans l'oeil quand même.

Je voulais le faire qu'une fois par jour, mais je re fais ce soir, pour qu'il en ait encore un peu qui arrive dans l'oeil.
Et avec de l'entrainement, je maitriserais mieux.

En attendant, faut aussi dire que il y a beaucoup de gâchis du produit.  ::

----------


## lynt

Bravo félie, c'est un bon début  ::   :: . Un tout petit peu c'est toujours mieux que rien et tu as raison, tu vas faire des progrès et Tom va s'habituer à ce soin petit à petit. Je trouve déjà ça énorme qu'il te laisse approcher ses yeux ! C'est bien Tom, continue comme ça !

----------


## félie

J'ai passer un coton humide, mais je crois il a encore des petites traces de pommade dans l'oeil, sa doit le gêner.
Mais sa veut dire qu'il en a eu dans l'oeil.

Il n'a pas fait ses gros besoin depuis samedi, je m'inquiète. Certes samedi il n'a pas mangé grand chose mais aujourd'hui il a mangé.
Si je dois retourner chez le véto, sa va pas aller ...

----------


## SarahC

Détends toi un peu. :-) Attends demain. Pour le moment y'a pas lieu de s'alarmer et s'il était bouché faudrait juste lui prendre du Laxatone. Pour les yeux tu avances, c bien!

----------


## félie

Je sais je suis une grande stressée. Je vous assure que en général je le suis beaucoup moins, mais tout ce qui concerne Tom m'angoisse terriblement.
Une constipation se transforme vite en occlusion, pour voir s'il est constipée, ou autre faut palper le ventre et en gros c'est direct chez le véto pour faire sa ...

J'attends demain, de toute façon je ne peux pas faire autrement, mais en général il fait 3 fois par jours.

Bonne nuit à tous
Je donne des nouvelles, en plus c'est demain que la personne de cat mon doux appelle la veto. 
Je croise les doigts. ^^

----------


## SarahC

Non non c pas aussi radical que ça. Un chat constipé essaie d'y aller mais ne peut pas, commence à vomir car pousse de trop, et ne mange plus car est bouché du cul. Et du Laxatone c la marge entre un cul bouché et une occlusion. Je sais ce qu'est une occlusion, mon chat en est mort. Et Tom en est loin là.

----------


## félie

Je suis désolé pour ton minou  :Frown: .

Comme je suis pas douée, je cherche sur internet, et sur le net on voit toujours le pire, donc forcément sa à souvent tendance à augmenter mon niveau d'angoisse.



Il a fait caca !  :: 
J'ai jamais été aussi contente qu'il fasse ses gros besoins.  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est très très angoissant quand on ne peut pas ou presque les toucher pour les soins, je te comprends. Tu t'en sors très bien, courage  :Smile:

----------


## félie

Je me suis prit un coup de griffe mémorable aujourd'hui, en le gratouillant sur la tête de sorte à l’apaiser avant de lui mettre la pommade : pour le coup sa n'a pas fonctionné.  :: 

Mais Tom n'est pas rancunié et on a eu une petite séance calinou. 

Sinon, avez-vous des nouvelles des autres chats ????
J'ai vu que pour Chester sa se passe plutôt bien, donc sa c'est vraiment chouette, mais pour les autres je ne sais pas où sa en ait.
Comment vas Garou, Mattéo et les autres ?????

----------


## McPamelin

C'est génial que tu arrives à bien caresser Tom !


Ici c'est pas trop la fête, voilà de nombreux mois que Garou est chez moi et rien, rien et toujours rien à signaler. Il vit dans mon armoire en ma présence et sort quand je ne suis pas là. Il est relativement relax dans sa cachette mais il n'arrive toujours pas à se détendre quand je suis proche... Je pense que si ma situation était arrangeante dans l'urgence, elle ne l'est plus vraiment aujourd'hui : il a besoin de voir d'autres chats. Je ne sais pas si je m'y prends mal ou si c'est dans son caractère, mais les jours passent et rien ne change. Il me fait tellement mal au coeur, c'est pas une vie que d'être planqué la moitié de la journée tout seul. Maintenant est-ce qu'une FA avec d'autres minous serait prête à le prendre vue le nombre de chats à la rue, j'en doute  ::

----------


## félie

Sa fais combien de mois que tu à Garou ?

Tu sais, Tom a encore très peur de moi au bout de 6 mois. Et je pense que la socialisation s'accomplira complètement avec sa vraie famille.
Pareille que toi, je me demande si il ne serait pas content avec un chat, mais comme il est FIV, pas facile.

Ne te décourage pas pour Garou. Noublies pas que, même si lui ne le sait pas, ce que tu fais c'est pour son bien.
Tu peux peut-être essayer de lui donner d'autres cachettes ?

La musique peut le détendre aussi ( enfin sa fonctionne avec Tom) . ^^
Tu aurais une photo du petit Garou, pour voir comment il est au niveau du visage ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## félie

Quelques nouvelles de Tom depuis le passage chez le véto.
Si dans les 3 premiers jours, j'arrivais à peu prêt à lui mettre de la pommade, désormais, il ne se laisse plus du tout faire.
Sinon, il mange, il boit son eau ( avec les gouttes d'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse), et il joue. Je dois constater que un peu avant qu'il n'aille chez le véto, il jouait moins ( peut-être à cause de la petite fièvre qu'il avait).
Il n'a donc plus l'air d'avoir de problème lorsqu'il mange ses croquettes, mais je n'arrive pas à voir comment va sa bouche, si la gingivite disparait peu à peu.
Il faudrait que j'arrive à le voir, parce que si il a encore sa gingivite, il lui faudra une deuxième injection.

Et voici mon petit minus dans un nouveau panier, qu'il a tout de suite adopté :

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tout se passe bien pour les chats du sujet?

----------


## SarahC

Personne?

----------


## sydney21

Galli va très bien, ne se laisse toujours pas toucher mais elle est à l'aise à la maison, très présente, se montre beaucoup et ne se cache absolument pas. Elle s'entend bien avec les autres chats et les chatons.

----------


## félie

Désolé pour le manque de nouvelles...

Depuis quelques jours, moi et minou traversons des moments pas facile.
Ce que je vais dire est peut-être faux et bête mais c'est mon impression : j'ai perdu un animal ce qui fait que ce n'est pas la joie, et je crois que Tom sens que quelque chose ne va pas. Sa le perturbe. Depuis que je suis triste, il a changé de comportement.
Il reste énormément à nouveau sous le lit, dire qu'il commençait à passer beaucoup de temps dans le studio. J'ai d'abord pensé qu'il était malade, mais il ne le semble pas.

Par contre aussi, il refuse mes caresses. Je pouvais le caresser lorsqu'il mangeait ses croquettes, il commençait même à apprécier, mais pareil depuis peu, il préfère abandonner ses croquettes plutôt que de se laisser caresser ( glouton comme il est, ce n'est pas normal).
Il n'essaye même plus de m'attaquer les pieds.

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais il y a quelque chose de pas normal.

Est ce en rapport avec mon propre état d'esprit, s'ennuie t-il, à t-il de la fièvre ? 
Je ne sais pas.

----------


## cecile625

@félie : je suis bien désolée pour toi...
mon expérience perso : quand j'ai perdu une de mes minettes, doyenne de la tribu, il y a 2 ans, la plus jeune (qui avait 1 an) a déclenché un gros coryza. Concours de circonstances? stress lié aux bouleversements? je ne sais pas..... ce que je sais, c'est qu'elle était bien malade, et qu'au lieu de pleurer ma tristesse, j'ai dû m'occuper d'elle, à la nourrir à la pipette et au doigt pendant une semaine pour lui faire remonter la pente.....
Alors si tu es inquiète pour Tom, n'hésite pas à retourner chez le véto pour u petit check up (je sais que c'est du stress aussi pour lui, à toi de peser le pour et le contre en fonction de son comportement : s'il s'isole, ne mange pas, mieux vaut vérifier.....
Courage à toi....

----------


## lynt

Je ne saurais pas dire mieux, j'espère que ce n'est rien de méchant pour Tom. Bon courage  :: .

----------


## félie

Il mange, joue un peu. Je crois qu'il a un problème avec moi.
Je le surveille, et ci d'ici la semaine pro je sens que il y toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas: direction véto ( mais je ne l'espère pas).

----------


## félie

Bonne nouvelle : tout commence à rentrer dans l'ordre.
Il se laisse caresser lorsqu'il mange, joue...

Je n'arrive pas à expliquer ce qu'il y a eu mais l'important c'est qu'il ne fuis plus mon contact et nos petits dialogues m'avaient manqué. ^^

----------


## cecile625

> Bonne nouvelle : tout commence à rentrer dans l'ordre.
> Il se laisse caresser lorsqu'il mange, joue...
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à expliquer ce qu'il y a eu mais l'important c'est qu'il ne fuis plus mon contact et nos petits dialogues m'avaient manqué. ^^


c'est une très bonne nouvelle !  ::

----------


## félie

Aujourd'hui d'ailleurs, il avait plein de choses à raconter.

Hier soir, une amie est venue dormir, sa n'avais pas l'air de terroriser Tom. Bien qu'il restait sous le lit, il allait quand même à sa litière et à sa gamelle.

----------


## lynt

Il se sent chez lui bonhomme, il ne va pas être impressionné pour si peu  :Big Grin: .
Suis contente qu'il soit redevenu lui-même, peut-être qu'il t'a senti préoccupée par ailleurs et qu'il avait besoin d'attirer ton attention.

----------


## félie

Quel changement incroyable : Tom est venu réclamer des câlins .  ::

----------


## cecile625

c'est super ça !!!! que de bonnes nouvelles !  ::

----------


## lynt

Génial !!!!  ::

----------


## coch

voilà ! le déclick commence à se faire !!!!  ::

----------


## félie

Tom c'est Tom le tendre et Tom la brute.
Il se laisse caliner et la seconde d'après ( il se rend compte que c'est ma main qui le touche ahahah) et paf : un coup de griffe.  ::

----------


## félie

Je viens de faire un bisou sur la tête à Tom.
Vous auriez du voir sa tête ...  :: 
J'ai eu de la chance de pas m'être pris un énorme coup de griffe sur le visage. . .

----------


## lynt

Il va finir par aimer ça  :Big Grin: .

----------


## félie

Ah ah, pour le moment il réalise qu'il n'y a pas que mes mains qui peuvent entrer en contact avec lui, et par peur que je lui refasse un petit bisou, il préfère encore éviter tout contact avec moi.
Olalalala ce minou c'est un sacré cas.  ::

----------


## Spatule

Chester va bien aussi, il se détend de plus en plus, il est bien dans sa pièce où il a l'air de se sentir en sécurité et il se laisse approcher assez près.

Je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles depuis un moment sur le blog où je parle de lui, parce qu'il n'y a pas de changements suffisamment visibles pour en faire un sujet je trouve, mais à sa manière il progresse tout doucement, je le vois bien.

Il n'est pas encore content de me voir, loin de là même, mais parfois, furtivement il m'en donnerait presque l'impression. Quand je lui parle, il ferme presque toujours les yeux.

Avec mes chats en revanche, surtout un, Arnold, qui apprécie vraiment Chester, c'est autre chose. Il est visiblement bien en sa compagnie et d'ailleurs Arnold adore passer du temps dans la pièce de Chester, il y passe quasiment toutes les nuits, c'est touchant...

Voilà pour les toutes dernières nouvelles de Chester, rien de bien neuf mais quand même, je trouve qu'il évolue bien à sa manière, même si c'est long.

----------


## coch

::

----------


## félie

Je suis tellement contente de savoir que Chester se sente bien ( avec les chats) et qu'il s'habitue à sa nouvelle vie.
Sa fait énormément de bien de savoir tout sa.

----------


## SarahC

Ca prend du temps mais allez lire l'histoire de Vasco ds les AVANT/APRES, il est de ceux sur qui on a parfois peu d'espoir et pile l'un de ceux qui moi m'encouragent à ne jamais relâcher ou ne jamais abandonner. Donc tenez bon, ils en ont chié, raison pr laquelle ils ont du mal av les gens, c dur pr eux, pour vous c de la patience, mais ce sont eux qui doivent lutter av leurs angoisses, et qd ils seront au top, vous serez super satisfaites du chemin parcouru et tous les trucs un peu rudes ne seront plus que de mauvais souvenirs!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le sujet de Grisette, 17 ans, sauuuuvage (le genre qu'on relâche en principe), ben que dalle, elle est géniale et si je le pouvais je la prendrais DE SUITE chez moi, mais de suite. 

En plus les craintifs ou sauvages utilisant diverses ruses tout au long de leur vie pr se protéger sont souvent des chats super malins et super intelligents, et c'est aussi pr cela que le noeud semble aussi parfois aussi difficile à défaire!

----------


## félie

Bon et bien je pense savoir pourquoi mon petit minou refusait de se faire caresser ses derniers temps : c'était qu'il n'était pas bien.
J'ai remarquée en fin d'après-midi que sa n'allait vraiment pas et une bénévole l'a amenée tout de suite chez le véto.
Résultat : Gingivite somatique qui devait le faire beaucoup souffrir. :s
Si sa ne va pas mieux d'ici deux jours, il faudra envisager de lui retirer des dents. 

Et sinon, comme il n'y avait pas de place dans la voiture, j'ai dû laisser minou allez sans moi chez le véto, et j'étais toute seule dans mon petit studio.
Même si Tom reste beaucoup sous le lit, j'ai senti un vide énorme sans lui.
Comment je vais faire pour le laisser partir quand le moment sera venu pour lui de vivre sa vie de minou dans une vraie famille ?????

----------


## coch

il faudra miser sur son bonheur à lui, si il est bien dans sa famille alors tu n'auras pas de soucis.
j'espère qu'il va vite retrouver sa santé.

----------


## félie

Mon Mini Mouss' ( qui cela dit au passage fais un de ses bruits quand il dort : c'est incroyable!)
Retour du véto : Sa gingivite est encore bien présente + ganglions+ soucis aux yeux.
On continus le metacam pour gingivite, et j'ai de la crème pour les yeux à lui mettre.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

> Retour du véto : Sa gingivite est encore bien présente + ganglions+ soucis aux yeux.
> On continus le metacam pour gingivite, et j'ai de la crème pour les yeux à lui mettre.


tu ne peux pas lui donner arum maculatum et baptisia tinctoria en 5 CH ? c'est tout de même mieux que de lui bousiller les reins avec le métacam !!!
quel est le souci aux yeux ? conjonctivite ?

----------


## lynt

Bon courage pour la crème, j'espère qu'il l'acceptera davantage cette fois-ci. Allez Tom !!

----------


## félie

Pas moyen de lui mettre la pommade ! 

Tiphainelechat: ces yeux sont un peu purulent vers le bas et rouge.
Pour le metacam, je ne m'y connais pas et fais quand même confiance à mon véto qui suit Tom depuis que je l'ai. Je vais me renseigner pour ce dont tu parles plus haut.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

ton chat il a en plus une conjonctivite ! tu peux ajouter pyrogénium 9 ch hépar sulfur 15 ch et mercurius corrosivus 5 ch !!!!
pour le métacam, moi c'est moi véto qui m'a déconseillé de l'utiliser trop ...pas plus de 4/5 jours.

----------


## félie

Une conjonctivite que je n'arrive pas à soigner  :: 

La bénévole qui suit Tom m'a envoyée un mail me demandant si je veux tester le traitement dont tu parles... Je vais peut-être alors essayer.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

qu'elle me contacte si besoin !

----------


## félie

D'accord, merci, je lui dis.

Je vous tient au courant de l'état de Minou.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

sur mon mail, c'est plus simple ! 
bonne soirée !

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Une conjonctivite que je n'arrive pas à soigner 
> 
> La bénévole qui suit Tom m'a envoyée un mail me demandant si je veux tester le traitement dont tu parles... Je vais peut-être alors essayer.


Tu peux faire confiance au traitement de tiphainechat, pour la mienne ca fonctionne plutot bien
pour le metaca..m mon véto aussi me l'avait déconseillé à long terme

----------


## félie

Je viens quand même donner quelques nouvelles de mon petit Tom.
Il va bien.
Sa gingivite persiste mais a diminué d'un côté.

Il a comprit au bout d'une semaine que l'herbe à chat était fait pour être grignoté.

Sinon, tout de même, il faut le dire, c'est un sacré petit phénomène ce minou. En ce moment, il attend tranquillement que je sorte du lit pour dès que je n'y suis plus s'y précipiter. Le pire c'est que je le vois me regarder et que je comprend parfaitement qu'il souhaiterait aller sur le lit mais que pour cela il ne faut pas que j'y soit moi aussi ( comme si il n'y avait pas de place pour nous deux).  :Big Grin:

----------


## coch

chacun son tour comme les taxis 24/24  ::

----------


## Tiphainelechat

pour la gingivite, où en est-il de son traitement ? je n'ai pas de nouvelles, c'est bien dommage pour lui  :Frown:

----------


## félie

ahahah chacun son tour : c'est Minou qui y est le plus souvent.
Mais sa fait du bien de le voir content. 
Et aujourd'hui il est aussi fou que moi, il rigole tout seul  :: 

Tiphainelechat : je lui donne une fois par jour de l'arum maculatum ainsi que de l'immunyon. Toujours l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse ( va falloir que j'en achète d'ailleurs). Le véto m'a malgré tout conseillé de continuer encore le metacam en diminuant la dose. 
J'ai des gouttes pour les yeux à lui mettre, mais évidemment sa c'est pas simple du tout.

----------


## Tiphainelechat

je suppose que tu lui donnes 3ml ? 1 fois par jour, si ce n'est pas encore réglé c'est que la quantité n'est pas suffisante, tu peux doubler la quantité et donner 2 fois par jour, sans souci !  :Smile:

----------


## Spatule

Tites nouvelles de Chester  :: 

http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com.../on-progresse/

----------


## félie

Oui je lui donne 3ml.
Je ne peux pas lui donner deux fois par jours car Mr Tom mange en soirée uniquement.
Donc je peux lui mettre 5 ou 6ml dans sa paté du soir ?

----------


## lynt

Quel coquin ce Tom !! Tu pourrais dormir par terre quand même félie  :Big Grin: .

Merci Spatule, je ne trouvais plus le lien !  ::

----------


## momo

Merci Spatule pour les bonnes nouvelles de CHESTER  ::

----------


## félie



----------


## Spatule

Chester se "décoince"  et fait des progrès  :: 

http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com/category/chester/

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir les gros progrès de CHESTER...
J adore sa bouille toute ronde  ::  :: 
Merci Spatule pour les news.

----------


## Spatule

> milles merci pour ce que tu fais pour Chester, ici on ne l'oubli pas et ses photos restent avec moi 
> 
> Je suis tres heureuse de ce que tu as fait avec lui et je comprend ton attachement,  je ne pouvais pas l'approcher et pourtant jai bien pleuré son depart ...
> 
> Embrasse le fort (et de loin lol) de ma part


 :: 

Je lui transmets  ::

----------


## SarahC

Chester a trop la classe et sa FA aussi!

----------


## SarahC

*En tout cas c'était le club des noirs et blancs sur le site! 
*
Voici Zéphyr:

----------


## SarahC

SOS! DERNIER WE pour sauver les chats dun site en destruction!WE du 3-5 février (67)

*Vous vous souvenez dÉtincelle?*



SOS! DERNIER WE pour sauver les chats dun site en destruction!WE du 3-5 février (67)

*Et de Ivan* *TOUT COURT*(car le "terrible"  ::  c'est justement... Pas terrible)


*

Et bien les voici en pleine séance de jeu, ils ADORENT jouer!*  :: 
* 












Etincelle c'est la fille avec la tache sur le nez. 

Ils s'entendent à merveille, rêvons un peu, une adoption double?

En même temps, il est fort possible que ce soit son papa....*  :: *

Ce sont de gentils chats, vraiment, et ils n'attendent plus que vous pour faire leur bonheur complet!


*

----------


## SarahC

Pour les très mauvaises nouvelles, la pauvre Nougatine, dont voici une photo de l'époque:



Est malheureusement décédée....  :: 

Malgré les précautions, et prise en charge par une FA qui y tenait bcp, une fenêtre en battant lui aura été fatale.

On ne le répètera jamais assez, ne laissez pas vos chats avec des fenêtres positionnées de la sorte.

Certes le volet roulant était fermé, et la FA pensait bien faire, mais un changement de logement, le stress, les pigeons qui roucoulaient, Nougatine a été intéressée... De trop près. Cela a été un choc pour nous tous qui les connaissions tous les deux.

----------


## Spouka86

pauvre nougatine  :: 
c'est vraiment trop dommage et la FA doit super culpabiliser, mais c'est vrai que les fenêtres battantes sont super dangereuses.

----------


## SarahC

SOS! DERNIER WE pour sauver les chats dun site en destruction!WE du 3-5 février (67)



*Vous vous souvenez de Gus? Il est maintenant en FA avec Ewok et ils s'entendent là encore super bien!*
*
Je n'ai pas trouvé de photo récente d'Ewok, mais cela donne une idée du changement il y a quelques mois déjà:*


*
Je l'ai vu avant qu'il ne rejoigne sa FA actuelle, lui aussi nous a fait quelques frayeurs niveau santé.
Maintenant, j'espère qu'il va mieux, niveau factures, par contre, c'est moins fun, mais bon, ça, c'est le côté financier, sa santé prime, cela va de soi.* 

*Si sa FA passe par là, nous sommes preneurs de nouvelles photos, Ewok est un nounours, une pure beauté!*

----------


## SarahC

*Dans la foulée des AVANT / APRES, et* *OUI**, les craintifs méritent autant que d'autres de l'amour, de la patience, de la compréhension, et* *vous le rendent au centuple....**Souvenez vous de Gus aussi!*
SOS - Une dizaine de chats vit sur un site en démolition !!! Strasbourg (67) - SOS



 
*Le voici il y a quelques temps* _(désolée, je prends ce que je trouve)_:




*Ai-je besoin de préciser qu'il est gentil comme tout?** 

ET, pour changer, lui aussi a eu des soucis de santé... 

Mais, je vous dirais... ET ALORS? Ca arrive ma foi, ça arrive à tout animal, l'essentiel c'est qu'on en prenne soin et que ses bobos soient derrière lui! 
*

----------


## SarahC

*Et enfin, pour en finir pour cette nuit* (je continuerai si j'ai le temps, la FA de Tom sont là pour donner des news régulièrement, j'espère que le bonhomme va mieux, lui aussi. Pour les autres, si présentes, ça serait sympa de nous faire un coucou et de nous donner des news  :: )*, voici des infos glanées un peu partout où j'en ai trouvé:* 

*Guapo:*



*qui a visiblement trouvé une FA où il évolue bien, à son rythme:*



*et qui est un bien joli minet:*

----------


## SarahC

> pauvre nougatine 
> c'est vraiment trop dommage et la FA doit super culpabiliser, mais c'est vrai que les fenêtres battantes sont super dangereuses.


Quand je dis qu'elle en a été malade, ce n'est rien de le dire. 
Elle s'en est toujours super bien occupée, mais Nougatine, au retour du véto suite à, elle aussi, quelques petits soucis, a changé de lieu de vie, donc je pense que le stress, même si sa FA était présente, dans la pièce à côté, a joué.
En plus, la nuit, elle s'est levée, ayant un mauvais pressentiment, et le matin, à 6h, le choc.
C'est idiot, accident stupide, et c'est trop tard. Elle se souviendra à vie de cette erreur, erreur que bien des gens font et feront encore, car le côté "fermé", ça ne l'encourageait pas du tout auparavant, et elle ne pensait pas à mal, pensant que ct la vision qui encourageait les chats, alors que non, un bruit, un cui-cui, un roucoulement peut suffire. Moi même avant d'être ds la PA, je ne savais pas, comme je ne savais pas qu'il fallait sécuriser son balcon. C'est ainsi que ma voisine du dessus a perdu son chat, du 8ème étage....  ::

----------


## Spouka86

c'est vrai que je savais que les fenêtres oscillant-battantes étaient dangereuses, mais pareil je n'aurai pas pensé que c'était le cas, en fermant la fenêtre.

Grosses pensées pour la FA  :: 

Les photos avant / après des chats valent tout commentaire, ça fait plaisir à voir  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour finir par une note positive, un grand BRAVO à toutes ces FA qui sociabilisent ces chats et qui ont fait un travail merveilleux!
Je leur rends hommage ici du coup!!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

*Sydney21 je ne t'oublie pas non plus, je sais que tu as posté ds AVANT/APRES en plus, si je ne suis pas sénile.
Passe nous donner des news qd tu le pourras!
**

Et je vous rappelle enfin l'évolution de Tom* (mais la FA, Felie, est présente régulièrement, pas une raison de ne pas le remettre!):



*
Et le voici récemment!!! 
*
    





*ET.....*




*......... ET DIRE QUE J'ALLAIS ME COUCHER SANS VOUS MONTRER LA MASCOTTE!!
*



Chester a trop la classe et sa FA aussi!

 ::  *BRAVO A TOUTES!* 

J'en oublie bcp, mais je dois VRAIMENT à un moment donner quitter le net!

----------


## cecile625

Merci mille fois d'avoir pris le temps de cette recherche d'informations et d'avoir posté des nouvelles de tous ces minous, malgré la mauvaise nouvelle concernant la petite Nougatine  :: , on peut se réjouir pour tous les autres !!!  :: 

Et oui, Chester =  ::

----------


## Spatule

Et merci à toi d'être totalement transparente et de ne pas sélectionner les nouvelles pour  ne donner que les bonnes. Merci de dire les choses comme elles sont, même si ça fait mail... c'est une manière d'agir rare et précieuse  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ben, euh  ::  Ca me semble normal, par respect pour les donateurs et lecteurs qui nous ont soutenues. 

Et puis c'est juste pour le plaisir des yeux, ça fait tjs plaisir, des mois après, de voir les SOS et leur évolution, ma foi!  :: 

Je vais voir aussi voir ce qu'il en est pour tous les soins des chats cités, je pense qu'on dépasse ou s'approche des 1000 . 

J'attends, sinon je lancerai un appel à l'aide, on verra.

Le SOS reste tjs d'actualité, mais nous recherchons des soutiens, car l'assoc ne peut plus suivre.

On en a des tonnes encore autour du site, FA de quarantaine, longue durée, assoc, dons, tjs recherchés.

Je créerai un sujet, mais là, trop peu de temps. Si on nous lit, vous pouvez tjs me contacter par MP!  ::

----------


## sydney21

> *Sydney21 je ne t'oublie pas non plus, je sais que tu as posté ds AVANT/APRES en plus, si je ne suis pas sénile.
> Passe nous donner des news qd tu le pourras!
> *


Désolée je ne viens plus trop sur rescue ces temps-ci, j'ai beaucoup de travail pour m'occuper de tous mes pensionnaires...

Concernant Galli elle est toujours intouchable, par contre toujours aussi présente, ne se cache pas, évolue bien parmi les autres chats.

Un petit souci récent : la miss a une super diarrhée depuis un moment et il m'est impossible de la soigner, ça m'inquiète vraiment, j'en parlais hier avec ma véto il faudrait que j'arrive à lui amener pour qu'on lui fasse au moins une piqûre mais je sens que ça va être le rodéo pour la mettre dans un panier.

Dans l'idéal il faudrait ensuite que je la mette en cage le temps de lui administrer un traitement, je ne sais pas si elle supportera vu le temps qu'elle y a déjà passé après son trappage.
Bon enfin je vais essayer, on verra bien ce que ça donne, je ne peux pas la laisser comme ça....

J'essaierai de refaire des photos, ces derniers temps la miss dort sur mon lit (dans la journée, pas la nuit), elle est plutôt à l'aise dans l'ensemble.

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci infiniment de faire ce suivi nécessaire - mais qui passe à la trappe la plupart du temps !

----------


## gamba

Merci pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## natoyu

:: Oui, merci pour les news!

----------


## SarahC

> Merci infiniment de faire ce suivi nécessaire - mais qui passe à la trappe la plupart du temps !


Même si j'ai très peu (pas) de temps, je m'efforce de le faire pour chacun des SOS dans lequel j'interviens de près ou de loin, ça me semble crucial. Et qd je n'étais jadis pas aussi active, je regrettais profondément de ne parfois même pas avoir une pauvre photo en "récompense". Et, pour les SOS que je gère directement, comme en RP, on essaie autant que faire se peut de donner des news, le temps manque à tous, mais on essaie de faire au mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les nouvelles





> Oui, merci pour les news!


Et c'est pas fini, je continue un peu plus tard!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*On l'a un peu moins vue, mais elle fait aussi partie du SOS....
Pour ceux qui se souviennent, voici Grenadine, ok chats, ok chiens, ok tout le monde en fait!
Belle et gentille, le chat parfait, quoi!
*







*Il y avait aussi Grenadin, je suis en train de chercher des news:*



*
Grenadine, plus sociable, était avec Lilo:
*


*qui progresse bien aussi dans sa FA:
*




*
Il y avait aussi le petit Smoke, adopté depuis par sa FA:*

----------


## félie

::  C'est une bien triste nouvelle pour Nougatine. Le mot triste est même faible. Même si je ne suis que FA de Tom, je me suis attachée à tous les autres chats, et c'est le coeur déchiré de cette nouvelle que je vais débuter ce week end.

Une pensée pour la FA qui doit être anéanti.

----------


## SarahC

Je te comprends, car même si je ne les connais pas tous, ils font partie ''d'un tout", d'une histoire.
Sa FA reste très active sur le site des chats qui sont encore en recherche de solutions, désormais disséminés là où ils le peuvent.
Nous avons trappé ensemble ce soir, et il est clair qu'il est (c'est un il) rongé par la culpabilité, à vie, il y tenait énormément. 
Il ne prononce même pas son nom quand il en parle, il dit "quand elle...." et il continue sa phrase, et on sent l'émotion présente.

----------


## SarahC

::  *Petit HS!!!*  :: 



Une petite minette ou un petit minou, seul(e), avec sa maman gestante   (eh oui, on peut être gestante même en s'occupant de son petit... Quant à   ses frères et soeurs.... Il ou elle en est le seul survivant). Ils  sont  là où vivait Grisette, la minette de 17 ans, pr ceux qui ont  suivi.  Nous n'avons pas eu la maman, et ce petit, qui a l'air grand  mais ça,  c'est le mystère des photos (prise ds la trappe), en réalité,  c'est un  petit truc encore, de 3 mois. Tout perdu, pauvre cucul.... Un  gentil,  qui ne crache pas, n'attaque pas ET vient pourtant de la rue. 

A vos heures perdues ce WE, croisez les doigts pour que sa maman le rejoigne vite. 
*
FA* *URGEMMENT** recherchée par chez moi pour ce petit ET sa maman, si vous me lisez, Strasbourg, faites moi un MP! * 

*Le chaton est au chaud, dans une cuisine, à l'arrache!* 

Prévenue cet AM,  trappé ce soir, sans solution AUCUNE; on a "avisé", et  voilà, donc même  si cela parait parfois impossible, face à  l'impossible, on se trouve  les ressources (malgré le manque de  sommeil), on s'organise entre  copains (oui, il y a des garçons en PA,   notre trappeur => La personne qui avait Nougatine) et on appelle tout le monde, tout le temps. C'est  comme  cela qu'on a sauvé X chats, et c'est ainsi que l'on peut  faire  des petits miracles, tous; pensez-y pour le prochain SOS!

*Je vais poster tout prochainement un nouveau SOS, car il nous faut des* *assoc, FA, co-voitureurs autour de Strasbourg, FA de quarantaine** aussi pr ce type d'urgence, et* *dons, car notre petit staff local continue sur le site des chats de ce SOS, et bien d'autres encore!**

Et là à part songer à se dédoubler ou à travailler de nuit, nous n'y arriverons pas, ni financièrement, ni matériellement, ni physiquement!* *

Alors si vous me lisez, vous savez comment nous aider et me joindre!* (et je suis un peu sympa à mes heures  :: , on peut entamer une collaboration intéressante et fructueuse dès demain... Euh, quoique, j'aime bien faire autre chose que de la PA dans ce créneau là, mais urgence veut dire urgence....  :: )

----------


## mademoisellecha

HAN  :: 

(Comment ça le seul survivant??)

Sinon, je crois que Grenadin a été adopté par sa FA.

----------


## Verlaine

Moi je pense que le chaton en photo est une fille, ça se voit à sa tête. J'attendrais qu'on puisse le toucher pour savoir si j'ai raison.

Une immense pensée pour "le" FA de Nougatine, à sa place je serais en dépression et je ne pourrais jamais m'ôter de l'esprit la vision d'horreur de ce petit corps sans vie. Plein de courage à lui, même en étant archi parano, les accidents arrivent, il faut penser chat, et c'est bien le plus dur quand on n'est qu'humain.

Ce sujet donne non seulement envie d'être FA, mais je dirais surtout qu'il donne envie de sauver un chat craintif voire sauvage, tant chaque progrès est fabuleux et nous rend au centuple les efforts et le travail accomplis.

Bravo à tous pour ce que vous faîtes, c'est magnifique.

----------


## Kenji

Merci pour toutes ces news ... Cela fait vraiment plaisir.

J'ai trop craqué pour Sidney21, j'espère qu'ils trouveront tous une famille pour la vie.
Je l'aurai bien prise chez moi mais je suis trop loin et je dois d'abord faire un essai avec les miens surtout l'un d'eux pour voir si tout est OK y compris les chiens. Et mes chats sortent donc ...

Je croise les doigts pour eux tous.

Quant à Nougatine, elle a connu la douceur d'un foyer. Son heure était sonnée, elle a eu un sursis mais la fatalité rattrape le temps hélas ...

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles qui font tant plaisir  :: 
Rip jolie Nougatine

----------


## GUSFA

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre de belle photos encore, mais les deux pères vont bien, ils s'adorent!!!
Des que j'ai de belles photos je les publierais.

----------


## GUSFA

Les photos datent d'y a qq mois depuis c'est le pays des bisous et des gratouilles. 

Gus, alias bébé d'amour, est un chat calme, protecteur, gourmand et calin. On se fait des bisous et des ptits coup de tête. Il joue le papa avec Ewok. 

Ewok, alias nounouille, est un chat très humain, il a pleins d'amour a donner, il ronronne très fort et adore donner des coup de tete genre "ho mais comme je t'aiiime". Il est encore un peu craintif, mais j'ai de bon résultat, j'arrive à le porter et à le mettre sur mes genoux pour des gratouilles. 

Les deux sont inséparables, et très patapouf, ils adorent se prélasser. Gus est le chef et il rassure Ewok qui est deux fois plus gros de lui. Un vrai petit couple. 

Ils vont tout les deux mieux niveau santé, 4 mois de diarré sur des poils mi-long c'était compliqué. Mais ça va bien aujourd'hui, je croise les doigts pour que ça continue.

----------


## lynt

Ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur de voir Gus et Ewok comme cela ! Comme quoi tous les craintifs méritent leur chance et leur place au chaud  :Smile: . Merci de les avoir accueillis !

RIP Nougatine  :: , bon courage à sa FA. J'ai du mal à voir le système de fermeture qui l'a tuée ? Les vitres fermées par le bas avec ouverture vers le haut ?

----------


## muilette

> Ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur de voir Gus et Ewok comme cela ! Comme quoi tous les craintifs méritent leur chance et leur place au chaud . Merci de les avoir accueillis !
> 
> RIP Nougatine , bon courage à sa FA. J'ai du mal à voir le système de fermeture qui l'a tuée ? Les vitres fermées par le bas avec ouverture vers le haut ?


oui c'est ça, les fenetres qui s'ouvrent en partie que en haut.

----------


## coch

voici des illustrations de ce type de fenêtres, elles peuvent s'ouvrir vers l'intérieur ou vers l'extérieur et existent aussi en porte-fenêtres mais c'est assez rare.
le chat s'engage dans l'ouverture, puis glisse vers le bas, la cage toraxique (au mieux) se trouve comprimée et la mort est par étouffement, si c'est le ventre (pire) le chat peut rester plusieurs jours à l'agonie....le problème étant qu'il n'a plus de points d'appuis pour se sortir de cette position....on sécurise ces fenêtres avec des triangles de filets ou grillages en position ouverte.

----------


## lynt

Mince, j'en ai une. On me l'a dit récemment mais je n'aurais jamais cru que ce soit si dangereux...  :Frown:

----------


## SarahC

J'ai connu 2 cas entre 2011 et 2012. Celle de 2011 est morte le jour suivant chez le veto, a été découverte agonisante le matin par la personne qui l'avait gardée. Elle le savait, mais avait oublié de fermer la fenêtre des toilettes la nuit. 

Pour Nougatine, encore plus tordu. Il le faisait ds son ancien appartement, avec le store totalement baissé. Cela n'a jms posé souci et il pensait que ct la vue du dehors qui...

Eh bien non, l'air frais, le fait de ne pas être chez soi, un cui-cui, et ça peut se terminer très mal. 

Les 3/4 des asso ne pensent pas à prévenir leur FA. Pour ces 2 cas, elles l'avaient été. Mais il faut en parler autour de soi. Ça ne mange pas de pain. Car évite des morts par l'une des premières causes "matérielles" de mort avec le balcon ou la fenêtre sans système de sécurité.

----------


## natoyu

SarahC, ça pourrait peut-être t’intéresser : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...asbourg-72901/

----------


## coch

pour lynt : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/cha..._fenetre/30050

ça risque pas de ruiner son maître....

attention âmes sensibles s'abstenir :


Spoiler:

----------


## Spatule

> Mince, j'en ai une. On me l'a dit récemment mais je n'aurais jamais cru que ce soit si dangereux...


J'en ai à chaque fenêtre et parfois j'ai été tentée de croire qu'avec mes  chats que je connais bien je n'aurai aucun problème. Hé bien j'ai failli en avoir, et on est passés de justesse à côté d'un accident, je n'en suis pas fière  :: 

Donc depuis...

----------


## félie

::  Gus et Ewok  :: 
Comme je suis impressionné et encore une fois touché de voir ses photos, de les voir collés serrés.
Et il a grossi le petit Ewok. Gus est toujours magnifique.
Tom lui, n'arrive pas à avoir le poil aussi luisant, et pourtant je le brosse . . .

Sa fait bisard de les voir si proche, et si Tom lui aussi voudrait avoir un chat avec qui se frotter, à qui il pourrait faire des petit câlins ?  :: 


Moi aussi j'ai des fenêtres en battants, ma maman m'a toujours dit et me le dis toujours de ne jamais laissée la moindre fenêtre ouverte en mon absence.
Une catastrophe est tellement vite arrivé.

----------


## félie

*Oui c'est vrai, il a grossi mon Minus.*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> pour lynt : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/cha..._fenetre/30050
> 
> ça risque pas de ruiner son maître....
> 
> attention âmes sensibles s'abstenir :
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Je complète par les filets de sécurité:
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chats/secur...arent-sf12009/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> SarahC, ça pourrait peut-être t’intéresser : 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...asbourg-72901/


Merci, j'ai vu, cela peut aider pour du très temporaire, le souci étant que nous n'avons absolument AUCUNE solution derrière....

----------


## félie

*Les yeux de Tom ne vont pas très bien : coule et encore rouge. Les quelques gouttes que j'ai pu lui mettre, n'ont pas été suffisante.

J'ai donc décidé d'employer la manière (forte) et ai voulu le mettre dans sa cage. Sa a été un désastre. Il n’arrêtait pas de miauler pour dire qu'il ne voulait pas y aller, s'est caché partout où il pouvait, à fait un pipi de stress... Bref après un quart d'heure j'ai décidée de mettre fin au stress de minou ( surtout quand on sait que le stresse peut être un élément déclencheur du FIV).

Résultat: il est encore sous le choc et ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi j'ai fait sa et je ne sais plus quoi faire pour arriver à soigner ses yeux. 
*

----------


## lynt

Mince  :Frown: . Le traitement homéopathique n'a rien donné ?

----------


## félie

Le traitement homéo était ( est) pour sa gingivite, pour la conjonctivite je n'ai que la crème ou goutte.  :: 

Depuis l'évènement de hier, minus me boude et refuse de sortir de sous le lit quand je suis dans l'appart ( il est juste sortis la nuit quand je dormais).

----------


## SarahC

Des inhalations pourraient aider?

Sinon, tjs en HS, des news du bébé trappé:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ml#post1441017

----------


## SarahC

News de sa nouvelle FA:




> Chester ne se cache plus quand je rentre dans la salle de bains.  Je  massieds sur le  rebord de la baignoire, et il mange devant moi

----------


## félie

*Des inhalations* *pour la conjonctivite ?*

*Chester à l'air heureux sur les photos.*  ::  *Quel bonheur de le voir comme sa.*

----------


## sydney21

Petite photo du jour de Galli :



Pour son souci de diarrhée j'ai emmené la miss chez ma véto car il m'est impossible de la soigner, le cachet dans la gueule est bien entendu exclu, et même écrasé dans la pâtée ça ne sert à rien car elle ne la mange pas ! Donc après 2 jours de cage direction véto où elle a eu droit à des piqûres...

----------


## félie

Comment va t-elle ?

Comment sa se fais que les poils des minous soient tous si beau ?
Celui de Tom est vraiment pas aussi beau.

----------


## sydney21

> Comment va t-elle ?
> 
> Comment sa se fais que les poils des minous soient tous si beau ?
> Celui de Tom est vraiment pas aussi beau.


Apparemment elle va mieux, mais comme j'ai beaucoup de chats et de litières difficile de savoir qui fait quoi, mais je trouve moins de "caca mou" qu'avant.

Pour le poil c'est souvent dû à l'alimentation que tu donnes, mes chats mangent des croquettes de marque allemande de bonne qualité et ont tous un beau pelage.

----------


## félie

Pour la diarrhée sinon, le riz , même un peu de jus ou à cuit le riz, sa fonctionne très bien. Moi je le fais pas, je sais pas pourquoi mais sa me fais toujours peur.

Sinon smecta en sachet.

Après, que petit minus n'est pas un pelage radieux, perso je le trouve superbe comme sa, je voudrais pas que sa soit juste à cause de sa maladie, un signal déclencheur.

----------


## félie

*Un petit message pour vous souhaitez de belles fêtes en retard pour Noël et en avance pour la nouvelle année.

** Premier Noël intérieur ( au chaud) de Tom. Il a été gâté.*  ::  *4 cadeaux rien que pour lui.*

----------


## cecile625

Belles fêtes à toi aussi Félie, et merci pour cette photo, Tom a l'air bien curieux et content de ses petits présents !!!  ::

----------


## lynt

Joyeuses fêtes Félie, quel veinard ce Tom !!

----------


## SarahC

Emballé et tout, on sent que ce bonhomme est aimé!!!  ::

----------


## félie

2012 s'en va dans l'émotion. Ce matin, faisant une grasse matinée, Tom est venu sur le lit prêt de moi pour réclamer des câlins.
C'était la première fois qu'il venait et restait sur le lit lorsque j'y étais encore.
Il avait sa petite tête contre ma paume de main.
Moment riche en émotion pour moi.
 ::

----------


## cecile625

très émouvant, en effet !  :: 
c'est l'effet des cadeaux ^^

----------


## Spatule

Petites news de Chester  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Il a RONRONNE ! Parfaitement !  :: 

Je ne peux toujours pas le toucher mais ces deux derniers soirs, quand je m'assieds sur le rebord de la baignoire il reste en face de moi sans bouger, à cligner des yeux et passe tout le temps que je suis là à ronronner. Ronronner doucement, mais ronronner quand même, je l'entends très bien  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Bravo CHESTER...continu comme ça beau minou  ::

----------


## muilette

ouh mais c'est beau tout ça!! ::

----------


## Spatule

Petit bond en avant d'un coup aujourd'hui pour Chester, lui qui était paniqué par le contact avec le plumeau jusqu'à... hier !

On ne l'entend pas mais il ronronne.

Attention niveau maximal de bêtification, on frôle l'insupportable...


http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com.../30/attention/

----------


## lynt

J'en reviens toujours pas ! Enorme !

----------


## SarahC

AAAAH!!! IL EST TROP FORT CE CHAT!!!!

Tu posais la question de le lâcher dans une plus grande pièce, perso je me demande si je n'attendrais pas de remplacer la main par le plumeau, car là tu y es presque, et une fois lâché plus vastement, tu reculeras, je pense. Donc allez, on achète les antibios au cas où et on met la paluche!!! 

Discretos, et petit à petit, et il va pas capter, sera surpris, et se dira que "ouaaaah, c'est boooooon"!

----------


## lynt

Oui il va se dire que le plumeau à côté c'était pas terrible !!  :Big Grin: 
Vivement !!

----------


## Spatule

C'est déjà fait ce soir, de le gratouiller avec la main à la place du plumeau...  :Big Grin: 

Mais ça l'inquiète quand même un peu, normal il lui faut du temps, il n'y a pas *une once* d'agressivité chez ce chat, il n'a *jamais* essayé de donner un seul coup de pattes, il préfère s'en aller !

Il grogne ou crache parfois quand quelque chose l'inquiète de trop, mais c tout.

Pour la main, comme pour Pépère, j'ai l'impression qu'il croit que c pour lui donner un coup de pattes. Les chats entre eux c comme cela qu'ils font :quand ils avancent la patte c pour donner une baffe, donc Chester quand il me voit avancer la main il croit que c pour lui flanquer une tarte.

Mais clair qu'on va finir par y arriver...  :: 

Bon, c'est long, mais ce chat ne connaît rien à rien de l'humain, c hallucinant. Mais kesk'il est attachant... devinez ce qui va se passer s'il ne trouve pas de bons, non, parfaits adoptants  ::

----------


## lynt

Bon craquage !!!  :Big Grin: 

Dis, quand t'as fini la socia avec Chester, vu que ta sdb sera libre, tu fais un stage pour ma furie noire ? Après un an, j'en suis pas du tout là  :: .

----------


## Spatule

Tu as un sujet pour ta furie noire ?  :: 

Bah quand ce sera fini on pourra à nouveau se LAVER !! ça va nous faire tout drôle (et aux autres aussi..)  ::

----------


## lynt

::  ::   :: 

Non pas de sujet pour ma goulue, on a fait des progrès mais on stagne depuis plusieurs mois. On peut parfois la frôler un peu dans la journée, elle passe son temps à nous observer, on peut la papouiller tout plein quand elle mange si pas trop trop près du cou et de la tête. Son petit truc à elle le matin, c'est de me grattouiller délicatement avec une griffe ce qui dépasse de sous la couette, parfois le pied... Ce matin c'était le bas du dos... Super  :: . Sinon elle a toujours aussi peur des mains, si on insiste elle lève la patte, la lance, si elle peut fuir elle se sauve (ça c'est du progrès, au début elle attaquait attaquait attaquait). Il lui arrive de se coucher en bas de notre lit, de passer sur nos jambes mais les mains c'est l'angoisse totale pour elle, toujours le même regard qui devient noir et agressif si on essaie de l'approcher. Elle devrait savoir depuis le temps qu'on ne lui veut pas de mal... Elle nous sent les doigts et prend la nourriture quand il y en a sans problème, elle en redemande toujours (ventre sur pattes qui adore la vraie nourriture et faire les poubelles, le reliquat de son ancienne vie je suppose) mais si pas de nourriture, elle n'est pas intéressée. Pourtant on la papouille matin et soir depuis des mois quand elle mange, elle n'a pas l'air de trouver ça désagréable... Mais ça ne doit pas être agréable au point de se laisser faire quand il n'y a pas de nourriture en jeu ou de réclamer des papouilles. Réclamer à manger par contre, c'est toute la journée à grand renfort de miouuuu miouuu de sa petite voix aiguë et de longs regards enamourés... Mais pas touche ! Un paradoxe au quotidien.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Certains chats ont un traumatisme de la main aussi, ça arrive souvent. 
Ben reste plus qu'à entrainer Chester à faire des coups de boule de câlins!

----------


## Spatule

> Tu posais la question de le lâcher dans une plus grande pièce, perso je me demande si je n'attendrais pas de remplacer la main par le plumeau, car là tu y es presque, et une fois lâché plus vastement, tu reculeras, je pense.


Pas dans une plus grande pièce mais au premier étage de la maison, une nuit pour commencer, lui ouvrir la salle de bain. Dès que je peux franchement le toucher j'aimerais le faire, mais je veux être sûre de ne pas faire d'âneries.

Le souci avec lui c'est qu'il a pris confiance en moi, mais pas dans les autres humains. Je me dis que la nuit il pourra commencer à s'habituer à la présence de tout le monde et à la vie de la maison, de la manière la plus rassurante au départ (quand tout le monde dort).

Je n'ai pas peur qu'il s'enfuie de la maison, mais même si c'était le cas il resterait dans le coin j'en suis certaine. Il cherche à voir ce qu'il y a en-dehors de la sdb maintenant, mais il ne cherche plus du tout à s'enfuir. Il semble bien, en sécurité dans sa sdb.

Oui on reculera, mais tant pis. J'ai l'impression qu'au final il finira par évoluer plus vite.

Mais je n'ai pas assez d'expérience pour savoir si c une bonne ou une mauvaise chose de faire comme ça. Il y avait déjà eu une discussion là-dessus et c'était assez partagé il me semble...

----------


## lynt

Il a l'air bien parti pour, le Chester !!

----------


## lynt

Vu les progrès actuels de Chester, j'attendrais de voir jusqu'où il peut évoluer ces temps-ci avant d'augmenter son espace de vie. Quand il aurait atteint son "palier" pourquoi pas, là j'aurais peur de le freiner dans ses progrès en changeant ses repères spatiaux. Mais bon, comme tu l'as compris, je ne suis pas une pro en socia  :: .

----------


## Spatule

Le problème c'est qu'il fait de tout petits progrès permanents depuis le début  :: 

J'ai vu récemment à quel point il était terrorisé par les autres membres de la famille, on aurait dit le Chester des premiers jours, ça m'a fait mal aux tripes. Et j'avais simplement demandé à mon fiston de venir s'asseoir à côté de moi sur le rebord de la baignoire  :Frown: 

Et quand qq'un qu'il ne connaît pas entre, il est déjà caché quelque part avant que la personne ne soit rentrée  :Frown: 

Lorsqu'il a trop peur je sais qu'il se jette contre les murs au risque de se blesser, donc hors de question de tenter des trucs, je préfère un chat qui attaque quand on dépasse une limite qu'un chat qui se jette contre un mur et se blesse.

lynt je ne suis pas spécialiste non plus, j'ai eu aussi de la chance avec les chats que j'ai eus en socia, ou alors la méthode de s'asseoir et parler aux chats plusieurs fois par jour est bonne et je la ferai breveter  ::

----------


## SarahC

J'ai eu l'avis de "la" spécialiste: 




> Il faut le laisser et aboutir le contact physique là, bref battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud. Chester est trop chou


Et qu'il ait peur et moins avec toi, c'est tout à fait normal.

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur cette vidéo de CHESTER...
Merci pour votre patience.

----------


## Spatule

> _Il faut le laisser et aboutir le contact physique là, bref battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud. Chester est trop chou_


Super ! Merci ! Pour moi son avis c'est parole d'évangile  :: 

La main il n'aime pas bien pour le moment, il en a un peu peur quand il la sent le gratouiller, c'est pour le moment le plumeau qu'il aime et qui ne l'inquiète pas. Meuh on va y arriver...

----------


## SarahC

Vais lui glaner quelques trucs aussi, car si tu connais Etincelle et Ivan, elle a super progressé avec eux, et Ivan le Terrible est un tout gentil, et elle l'a tjs dit, depuis le début, elle avait raison.

----------


## Spatule

Chester aussi, c'est un vrai gentil  ::   ::  :: 

Je veux bien tout ce que tu pourras glaner  ::

----------


## félie

Je suis ravie de lire les nouvelles de Chester.

Avec Tom, sa ne va pas fort en ce moment.
Depuis quelques jours il vomissait ( 5 fois en 15 jours), mercredi j'ai été chez le véto.
Rien senti au niveau de l'estomac, mais toujours cette gingivite et un petit peu de température.
Il a eu le droit à deux piqures : anti-inflammatoire et anti-vomitif.

Jeudi: tout allait bien mais aujourd'hui il re vomi deux fois ce qu'il a mangé ( gobé).

Inutile d'exprimer la panique et l'angoisse dans laquelle je me trouve.
Je suis juste terrorisé à l'idée que le FIV se soit déclencher.

Evidemment si ce week end, il re vomit encore une fois, je vais encore chez le véto.

 Sa c'était Minus juste après la séance véto mercredi. Il semble pourtant aller bien.

----------


## SarahC

Mets le un peu à la diète, type poulet mixé avec un peu de patates écrasées, ou riz, et carottes.
Donne lui de toutes petites quantités.
S'il se baffre un truc après avoir vomi, il revomira.
Si tu as un peu d'ultra levure en paillettes, à saupoudrer dessus, il devrait être attiré, et ça fera du bien à son bidon. 
Bcp de chats, pas FIV, font cela.
Le FIV, c'est des hauts et des bas, et cela ne veut pas nécessairement dire que ce soit déclenché, mais peut-être juste une baisse de forme, comme nous, qd on choppe la crève.

----------


## félie

Mon petit amour a revomi deux fois cette nuit : de la bille avec un tout petit morceau de poil.
Évidemment, sur les forums chats positif ont m'a dit que fièvre + vomissement ce n'était pas bon du tout.

J'ai donc appelé le véto qui m'a dit de ne pas m'inquiéter car c'était sans doute à cause des poils et cela à crée une irritation de l'estomac.
Je lui donne du domperidone ( pour ne pas vomir) ( conseillé par le véto).

Je rappelle lundi pour donner des nouvelles du petit loup, et j'espère en avoir de bonnes à lui donner.

Il m'en fait voir de toutes les couleurs le minou.

----------


## Spouka86

J'espère qu'il va vite se remettre et ne plus vomir  ::

----------


## lynt

Bon courage avec Tom, j'espère que ça va se tasser.

----------


## SarahC

Tu as du Phosphaluvet?

Tu lui donnes quoi à manger? 

Un chat qui vomit a tendance à se faire revomir aussi, car plus il le fait, plus il a envie...

----------


## félie

Non je n'en ai pas.
Mais je préfère ne pas lui donner trop de choses, il a déjà trop de truques à prendre selon moi.

Il a des croquettes et du pâté, ainsi que du thon parfois et des crevettes occasionnellement.

----------


## SarahC

Je parlais de "en ce moment".

----------


## félie

Ah pardon.

En ce moment : croquette et thon ( pour les medoc)

----------


## SarahC

Comment va-t-il?

----------


## félie

Quelques nouvelles de mon petit amour.
Il va très bien. Toujours aussi fou... je vous assure, il est pire que moi ce minou, vraiment il a un petit grain  :: 

Cette semaine est sous le signe de l'amour, je lui fais tout pleins de bisous partout et il se laisse faire.
C'est incroyable parce que même mes autres chats n'aiment pas les bisous, donc la c'est un bonheur fou de pouvoir en faire à mon petit Tom.

Il me rend heureuse, je l'aime.

Je crois que désormais, je vais le garder auprès de moi.
Je ne me vois pas vivre sans lui.
Et très sincèrement, je ne crois pas qu'il supporterait de partir ailleurs.
Un an c'est long. Un an c'est une histoire qu'on ne peut pas effacer.
Minus fait partis de ma vie, ce n'était pas prévu, mais le destin nous a réunis.
J'ai échoué dans mon rôle de FA car mon rôle était de le socialiser pour le laisser vivre sa vie ailleurs mais cela m'est impossible.

Oups, désolé pour le roman et pour cet étalage de sentiments.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben moi ça me va très bien les étalages!
Et tu fais bien moins "pire" que moi pour un simple post!  ::

----------


## lynt

Génial !! Il ne pourrait être plus heureux ailleurs !!  :: 
Que la FA qui n'a jamais adopté un chat en accueil te jette la première pierre !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben, tu parles!!  ::

----------


## félie

Étant étudiante et vu le nombre de visite chez le véto, je suis en trin de mettre de l'argent de côté avant d'annoncer officiellement l'adoption de mon petit Tom.
Je veux pouvoir subvenir à ses besoins et surtout avoir les moyens de le soigner en cas d'urgence.

Ah ah j'imagine bien que je ne suis pas la seule à adopter un minet qui au départ ne devait être là qu'un temps.

----------


## Spouka86

Salut Aphélie, je suis trop contente de savoir que tu vas adopter Tom  :: 
Je n'imaginais pas qu'il puisse aller dans une autre famille, il avait l'air tellement bien chez toi et te fais confiance !

J'ai indiqué la nouvelle sur le forum de CMD hier comme je m'occupe un peu de la gestion, mais pas de soucis pour l'adoption, je dirai a Marjo que tu l'as contacteras quand tu seras prête à finaliser l'adoption pour Tom ! Au moins, on sait que s'il y a une demande pour lui, on la refusera, même si rien n'est encore finalisé.

Grosses papouilles à Tom  ::

----------


## félie

J'espère qu'il est bien chez moi, avec moi et j'espère le garder le plus longtemps possible à mes côtés. Et lui offrir plus d'espace.

Il me faut juste un peu de temps pour m'organiser financièrement et ensuite on pourra finaliser l'adoption.

Je sais que du coup pour l'association, vous perdez une FA mais je sais que plus tard quand j'aurais un plus grand chez moi je renouvèlerais sans doute l'expérience.

----------


## Spouka86

Je ne doute pas un instant, que Tom sera bien chez toi, pour le reste de sa vie ! On sentait à travers tes messages, que Tom faisait déjà parti de ta vie et pour moi, ce n'était qu'une question de temps, pour que tu décides de l'adopter  :: 

Je ne sais pas si t'as vu sur la page facebook de CMD, mais tu n'es pas la seule FA, a avoir craqué pour son chat en accueil ! En même temps, ce sont des chats avec le même passé que Tom, donc je comprends que pour la FA, c'est quasiment une évidence de les adopter ! Merci encore d'avoir fait une place à Tom, il y a 1 an  ::  .

Et même si tu n'es plus FA pour l'assoc, il y a plein d'autres façons d'aider  :: 

Je suis ravie pour Tom et toi  ::

----------


## félie

Oui j'ai vu  :: 
C'est génial!
Par contre y a t-il des nouvelles de Gus ?

Merci à l'association de faire ce qu'elle fait et d'avoir mit Tom sur ma route.

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne sais pas si t'as vu sur la page facebook de CMD, mais tu n'es pas la seule FA, a avoir craqué pour son chat en accueil ! En même temps, ce sont des chats avec le même passé que Tom, donc je comprends que pour la FA, c'est quasiment une évidence de les adopter !


 ::  Genre lesquels? Car j'ai un peu du mal à m'y retrouver  ::  (Facebook n'étant pas ma tasse de thé  :: ).

----------


## Spouka86

Je n'étais pas encore bénévole pour CMD à l'époque de ce SOS, donc je n'ai pas suivi tous les chats.  Donc un autre chat qui faisait parti du sauvetage de Tom et qui va rester dans sa FA, est Guapo.

Sinon, il y a Chocolat qui a dû quitter son ancien domicile suite au décès de sa maîtresse, il y a 1 an, qui va rester dans sa FA. 
Si j'ai bien suivi leurs histoires, Gatsby et Galipette étaient dans des FA différentes et sont dans la même FA depuis qques mois. Elles vont donc rester ensemble et être adopter par leur dernière FA. Elles viennent du même site que Tom et Guapo ?


A ma connaissance, on n'a pas de nouvelles de Gus. Les dernières infos qui sont sur le forum CMD, sont des nouvelles que j'ai mises et que j'ai glané sur ce post-là. Peut-être que qqun d'autre de l'assoc a eu des nouvelles, mais je n'en sais rien.

J'essaye de tps en tps de remonter les posts sur le forum de CMD, pour savoir ce que deviennent les chats. Je trouve cela dommage, de ne pas avoir plus de nouvelles de la part des FA car cela retarde l'adoption de ces chats-là ...

----------


## SarahC

Pour info, un chat de ce site, attrapé hier, en urgence!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...6/#post1590023


Je créé le topic FA:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1590059

et vous invite à faire tourner PARTOUT!!!

----------


## SarahC

*Le chat concerné, Marlon, est sorti ce jour!!*

Sa FA temporaire (on cherche tjs une FA longue durée), mon nerf sciatique et moi-même sommes allés chercher La Frange, baptisé Marlon, pour qu'il ait un vrai nom.

Eh oui, l'ASV avait raison, il est super choupinou!!!









*Il était bourré de puces parait-il.*
*
Ce n'est pas du tout un sauvage, il laissait sans souci le personnel accéder à sa nourriture et à la litière.
Quand il a très peur, au pire, il crache, mais il n'a jamais attaqué ou mordu.
**
Il doit garder sa minerve une semaine, car ne doit surtout pas lécher sa patte.

**Il a échappé à l'amputation de doigts, ça c'est cool! A surveiller, cependant!*

----------


## SarahC

En tout cas c'est le club des noirs et blancs sur ce site!





* 
*

----------


## coch

du neuf dans le site ? des nouvelles têtes ?

----------


## lynt

Délicat en effet ; tu crois qu'ils avaient une piste pour elle ou c'était juste pour se renseigner au bout d'un an ? J'espère que tu n'auras pas de frais d'adoption en prime.
Toujours aussi belle Galli. Quel déchirement de ne pas pouvoir la caliner, elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle rate  :Big Grin: .

----------


## menhir

Vrai, elle est belle la pépette. On voit tout de même qu'il y a une évolution. Peut-être que vous arriverez à la câliner un jour, pour certains il faut beaucoup plus de temps.

----------


## Spouka86

Galli est vraiment superbe  :: 

Vous habitez en région parisienne ? il n'y a pas encore d'annonces d'adoption de publiées pour Galli, car elle est classée dans la rubrique des chats non adoptables chez l'assoc en question. Si vous souhaitez qu'on la mette en adoptable, il n'y a pas de soucis et à ce moment-là, nous pourrons mettre une annonce sur leboncoin qui fonctionne très bien. 
Si on ne met pas d'annonce pour des chats adultes et qui sont FIV+, c'est bcp plus dur de les faire adopter.

Je suis FA pour cette assoc depuis plusieurs mois, mais pas quand Galli a été pris en charge, donc je ne sais pas ce qui avait été décidé quant à la prise en charge des frais vétos.
Je ne sais pas qui vous a demandé si vous souhaitiez adopter Galli, mais effectivement cela a été fait maladroitement, mais je sais que l'association laisse vraiment le temps aux chats de se sentir à l'aise avant d'être adoptable et même si cela prend du temps.

Vous pouvez contacter l'assoc pour en discuter.

----------


## pixsoume

Ce message a été envoyé à plusieurs FA dont nous savions que les chats n'étaient pas prêts pour l'adoption.
Passé plusieurs mois, nous savons pour être également FA qu'il est bien souvent difficile de se séparer de nos petits protégés.
Nous voulions offrir la possibilité aux FA d'adopter leur protégés sans frais d"adoption. C'est la première fois que nous le faisions...
Si le message a été mal interprété, nous vous présentons toutes nos excuses.
Pour autant, un petit message ou un appel téléphonique en retour aurait été apprécié si la formule vous a dérangé.

Concernant les frais vétérinaires, chaque FA bénéficie de la prise en charge des frais mais pour cela, il faut que nous en ayons la demande. Si nous ne sommes pas au courant, comment pourrions-nous délivrer les bons de prises en charge?

L'adoption de Galli sera donc bien entendu "libre de dons" et elle n'est pas imposée. 
Nous serions ravis de la garder sous CMD et continuerons à la prendre en charge si telle est la demande.

----------


## Spouka86

merci beaucoup pour Galli, elle a vraiment de la chance d'être tombé sur vous  ::  et j'espère qu'avec le temps, elle viendra vers vous et détendra !
J'admire vraiment ce que vous faites pour les chats inadoptables que vous avez chez vous ! ils en ont de la chance !

Quant à la personne qui s'occupe des FA, cela lui prend énormément de  temps, de gérer les FA actuelles, les demandes. Cette personne ne ménage  pas son temps pour mener à bien son rôle.
C'est une personne très correcte et donc elle devait être débordée quand elle vous a contacter et a dû manquer de tact. 

Tous  ceux qui sont dans la PA, savent que ce n'est pas évident de concilier  cela avec son travail et vie privée. Et des fois, cela rend les gens à  cran   ::

----------


## pixsoume

Merci pour votre réponse.
Effectivement, ce site a manqué de suivi de la part de l'asso.
Nous sommes conscient de ce manque d'efficacité et essayons de nous améliorer.
L'asso est en pleine restructuration et les postes ont été redistribués à de nouvelles personnes dans l'optique d'être plus efficace.
C'est pour cette raison que vous avez été enfin contacté par quelqu'un de l'asso.

Pour la facture envoyée l'an dernier et non réglée, c'est très regrettable et un petit mail aurait sans aucun doute réglé la situation.
Cette année, le responsable FA vous a proposé de prendre en charge le rappel de vaccination dès nous avons reçu le courrier du véto pour cet acte, ce que vous avez décliné. Nous vous en remercions mais n'avons pas voulu échappé à nos responsabilité.

Les contrats d'adoption de Galli seront postés lundi sans faute.

----------


## pixsoume

Votre message a été supprimé car l'article L226 du Code Pénal interdit la publication des mails et courriers privés.
Moi-même administrateur d'un forum, je fais aussi attention à ce genre de publication.
Rien d'étonnant donc que votre message ait été supprimé.

Pour ce qui est du fonctionnement, effectivement, Jeff me transfert les demandes d'adoptions.
J'ai effectivement tardé, méa culpa à vous préparer celui de Galli. Que celui qui n'a jamais fauté me jette la première pierre.
Je n'avais pas saisi le caractère urgent de cette adoption et est donné la priorité à des urgences de terrain, nombreuses en ce moment.

Je vous présente donc toutes mes excuses, en mon nom et au nom de Cat'Mon Doux.
Nous sommes conscient que sans vous, le destin de Galli aurait été tout autre.

Comme expliqué précédemment, les postes & responsables sont tout "neufs" et datent d'un mois seulement. Avant tout était géré par une seule et même personne, notre président.
Nous sommes encore en rodage. Ce genre de fautes peut arriver et nous espérons avoir des retours pour nous améliorer.

----------


## Anaïs

faut-il que ce topic soit verrouillé et que d'autres sanctions plus directes soient appliquées ou pouvez-vous régler vos différents en privé ?
merci.

----------


## pixsoume

Pas de soucis Killy.
Ce post a je pense, sa raison d'être, ce sont les chats de ce site.

Pour ce qui des remarques de Sydney, nous en prendrons compte pour améliorer les process de l'asso et notre communication.
Pas de soucis donc  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

qu'est ce que vous ne comprenez pas quand on dit "en privé" ?  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

Par respect pour celles et ceux qui ont fait les trappages sur ce site et les suivants je ne tiens pas à ce que ce sujet soit fermé.

Pixsoume je vous laisse vous entretenir avec votre ex-FA en MP.

----------


## SarahC

Pour en revenir aux chats de ce site, comme en plus nous avons eu l'intervention de plusieurs Cat Mon Doux, c'est l'occasion de vous demander des news de ceux qui n'ont pas de FA ici présente. Si vous avez des photos et infos ce serait parfait, car bcp ont suivi le sujet jadis. Merci!
;-)

----------


## lynt

J'ai hâte d'avoir des nouvelles des autres aussi, merci  :Smile: .

----------


## pixsoume

Je vais essayer de vous répondre, malgré que je ne connaisse pas bien les chats de ce site qui ont changé de nom entre la photo ci-dessus et leur identification.

Ivan & Etincelle vont très bien sont en FA provisoire ensemble. Ils s'entendent très bien. Vous trouverez des photos sur ce lien:
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...tes-merveilles

Grenadin, qui a été rebaptisé Fuego dit Cachou est en cours d'adoption par sa FA. Il s'est très bien intégré même s'il ne se laisse pas "mettre en boite". Il a été rejoint par un autre chat FIV+ avec qui il s'entend très bien. Tout 2 accueillerons bientôt Garou, qui a besoin de compagnie féline.

Grenadine est restée assez longtemps en FA chez qui elle s'est adaptée au chat, chien et calins. Elle a été adoptée.

Chester a été tout d'abord accueilli dans une FA qui a eu beaucoup de patience. Malgré tout, il a fallu se rendre à l'évidence, il n'était pas heureux. Une super FA expérimentée s'est proposée de l'accueillir.
Après des débuts prometteurs, puis des doutes, il semble que les progrès soient bien réel puisque le pépère fait désormais entendre sa boite à ronrons. Chester a d'ailleurs son propre blog: http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com/category/chester/

Smoke a été placé dans une famille d'accueil qui cherchait un chat à adopter, si mes infos sont exactes. Ils ont adoptés un jeune chat calin et Smoke s'est complètement ouvert à son contact et a ainsi gagné son billet pour l'adoption par sa FA.
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...ighlight=smoke

Guapo a trouvé une super FA qui lui laisse le temps d'évoluer à son rythme. Il en est au stade où il maitrise bien son territoire, fait le sieste sur le lit. Après des mois passés en sa compagnie, et malgré qu'il ne se laisse pas toucher, sa FA ne pouvait plus envisager la vie sans lui. Il a été adopté à la Saint Valentin pour que cette histoire d'amour continue.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6495909&type=1

Lucky, si je ne trompe pas s'est enfuit de chez sa FA peu de temps après son arrivée. Seul consolation, il s'est sauvé dans un parc et n'était pas FIV.

Ewok et Gus sont ensemble dans la même FA et la transformation de ces 2 chats est spectaculaire. Ces 2 chats sont très proches
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...highlight=ewok

Pour Tom, il me semble que sa FA est présente sur ce forum et que les nouvelles sont régulières.

Lilo avait été placée dans une FA sans chat mais ne s'épanouissait pas. Comme pour Chester, elle a été transféré dans une FA avec des compagnons félins et s'est complètement métamorphosée. Très à l'aise, elle commence à être assez confiance pour se laisser caresser par sa FA. Elle est très sage et joueuse.
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...highlight=lilo

Mattéo va très bien. Sa FA n'est absolument pas une adepte d'internet et encore moins des photos. Néanmoins, ce chat progresse lui aussi à son rythme.
http://cat-mon-doux.forumactif.org/t...ghlight=matteo

Panou a été adoptée. 
Nougatine est décédée dans une fenêtre oscillo-battante, chez sa FA. C'est un accident malheureusement aussi fréquent en Alsace que les noyades dans les piscines dans le sud. Merci de ne pas en tenir rigueur à la FA qui a été très affectée par cet évènement.

Concernant Zéphir, il n'apparait dans aucun de mes listings, je pense qu'il a dû être identifié sous un autre nom.
Quant au chat sans nom, sans cette info, impossible pour moi de faire une recherche.

J'espère que ces nouvelles vous conviendront. Tout n'est pas parfait, loin de là.
Comme expliqué, ce site a été très mal suivi par notre asso.
Nous essayons de "rattraper" le temps perdu, mais ce n'est pas toujours évident.

----------


## coch

le chat sans nom est le frère de SMOKE si ça aide à le retrouver.....
et ZEPHIR au début était noté comme femelle puis devenue mâle FIV+, il est arrivé vers janvier 2012 dans vos locaux mais n'a pas été fotographié de suite.....(donc pas nomé de suite).

----------


## pixsoume

J'ai déjà ces infos, les seules d'ailleurs...
Je vais demander à la personne qui avait ces chats en accueil pro si elle meut m'aider.

----------


## coch

;



> Zéphyr a bel et bien trouvé sa Famille d'Accueil chez laquelle il RONRONNE!

----------


## GUSFA

Bonjour, 

Pour répondre aux demandent Ewok va très bien et Gus aussi malgré ses quelques problèmes de santé. 

Je vous en laisse juger par vous même, la plupart des photos datent de ce matin.

----------


## muilette

roooh! ces bouilles!!!

----------


## SarahC

> *En tout cas c'était le club des noirs et blancs sur le site! 
> *
> Voici Zéphyr:


Il est bien là.

----------


## félie

Je ne peux m'empêcher de verser une petite larme quand je vois les photos de Gus et Ewok.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Et comment va ton petit cochon à toi?!  ::

----------


## Spatule

Chester est officiellement...

http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com...fficiellement/

----------


## momo

Cool pour CHESTER...et MERCI.

----------


## Spatule

Chester : http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com...ison-debutant/

----------


## félie

*Quelques nouvelles de mon petit Minus en ce début de printemps pour vous partager les quelques nouveaux progrès qui ont été fait.*
*Ne faites pas attention au bordel à côté de Tom, l'important c'est lui.


J'étais en déplacement pro durant deux jours, ma soeur passait et restait une heure au moins avec Tom. Et pour la première fois, Minus est sortit de sous le lit, à mangé, grimpé sur le lit avec la présence de quelqu'un d'autre que moi.
Hier j'avais une amie et il a fait une petite apparition aussi pour aller à la litière ( mais il est pas fou le minou, il a taté le terrain d'abord et à fait un petit tour afin de s'assurer que la zone était sans danger et qu'il pouvait alors utiliser sa litière tranquillement).*

*Aussi ce matin même, j'avais hébergé un copain* *et j'avoue que j'avais très hâte qu'il parte pour être tranquille et pour travailler et autant dire qu'il me tapait sur le système. Non je ne raconte pas tout cela pour raconter ma vie, mais parce que je crois que mon petit Minus a senti que je voulais qu'il parte, et d'ailleurs quand celui ci a été parler au petit chat, et bien Tom a grogné, craché et après il miaulait pour dire genre " mais barre toi maintenant"*  ::  
*Bon je suis peut-être complétement taré, mais je sais que l'ancien chat de ma maman était tellement fusionnel avec elle que quand ma maman n'aimait pas quelqu'un le chat non plus aimait pas cette personne . . .*  :: 

*Et il parait que parce que* *je parle à mon chat, quand je fait à manger je l'appelle : minus minus, je lui chante des chansons, bin il paraît qu sa fait de moi quelqu'un de seul et excentrique.* :: 

*Sinon, autre nouveauté, depuis peu lorsque je suis assise par terre à côté de Tom, je le porte délicatement pour le mettre sur mes genoux. Bon évidemment il n'y reste pas et me regarde d'un aire interloqué.* 

*Voilà; c'était quelques nouvelles de Tom qui va bien, on s'aime encore de plus en plus.* ::

----------


## lynt

De bonnes nouvelles qui font vraiment plaisir à lire !!  :Smile:

----------


## félie

* Photo prise à l'instant, après avoir inspecté tout l'appartement, vérifié que l'intrus est bien parti, qu'il n 'y  a plus d'odeurs étrangères, voila minus de retour sur le lit. Après les roulades, la longue toilette, le voilà qui fait un petit dodo allongé sur le côté, les pattes en avant. 

Voilà, j'arrête et laisse place aux autres aussi*  ::

----------


## Spouka86

il est vraiment trop beau Minus  ::  et cela fait vraiment chaud au coeur de voir sa belle évolution !!!! 
C'est pratique un chat qui fait comprendre aux gens quand ils doivent partir  ::

----------


## GUSFA

::  Je suis trop contente pour toi et Tom Félie c'est vraiment cool tout ça. Je ne pense pas pouvoir me séparer de Gus et de Ewok non plus. c'est nos bébés maintenant lol, en tout cas moi je materne a fond. Ils nous rendent sacrément heureuses nos touffes de poils.

----------


## momo

Qu est ce que j aime sa tete à CHESTER...c est dingue!!!
BRAVO à vous pour votre patience et votre persévérance.
C est super de le voir présenter "son gros bidon".


Les autres sont choupinous.
MERCI.

----------


## Spatule

Encore Chester  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com...ien-du-merite/

----------


## momo

Et bien moi je dis"CHAPEAU" car c était pas gagné...
CHESTER qui présente son gros bidon...je ne l aurais pas imaginé!!!
BRAVO et MERCI.
PS:il a une oreille plus petite?

----------


## SarahC

Moi je dis cool et  :Pom pom girl: , car il fallait juste la bonne personne!  :: 
Et quelques "trucs et astuces" émanant de différentes bottes secrètes!  :: 
Chester n'a jamais été ni un sauvage pur et dur, ni un bourrin, il fallait juste trouver "la clé" pour ouvrir et libérer ses inhibitions!  :: 
Bravo à sa FA/adoptante!  ::

----------


## Spatule

> Et bien moi je dis"CHAPEAU" car c était pas gagné...
> CHESTER qui présente son gros bidon...je ne l aurais pas imaginé!!!
> BRAVO et MERCI.
> PS:*il a une oreille plus petite?*


Il a une oreille carrément en moins, au début j'ai pensé qu'elle avait été coupée à ras au rasoir et ma véto m'avait dit que le plus vraisemblable est qu'il avait eu un abcès non soigné et l'oreille s'était ensuite nécrosée.

Merci pour vos gentilles remarques  :: 

Chester est un chat hyper attachant, c'est vraiment un amour de chat  ::  Au tout début j'ai bien eu par moments quelques doutes et inquiétudes c'est vrai, mais  j'ai décidé rapidement de ne pas me prendre la tête, de fonctionner au jour le jour et me suis dit on verra bien. Et puis j'ai aussi bénéficié de bons conseils qui m'ont (nous ont) bien aidée  :Pom pom girl:  :: 

Hier soir il est quasiment venu chercher des câlins, j'ai pu le gratouiller sous le menton et sous la tête et il se frottait, c'était adorable. Dès que je peux attraper ces moments en vidéo... ::

----------


## Spatule

Et d'ailleurs en le touchant et voyant de près suffisamment longtemps j'ai pu constater que sa deuxième oreille n'est pas totalement intacte, il en manque un morceau sur toute la longueur, elle est comme rongée  :Frown:

----------


## momo

Je pensais que CHESTER etait chez une personne et que vous transmettiez les nouvelles...alors qu il est chez vous Spatule!!!
Vous etes une sacrée veinarde...j ai adoré sa bouille dés le 1er regard sur sa photo.

----------


## lynt

Et ça lui donne son air pas commode rien qu'à lui, comme s'il baissait toujours les oreilles.

----------


## SarahC

Avec Mademoisellecha et d'autres, on a été fans depuis le début! Je trouvais qu'il était SUPER mignon av sa gueule de Bill Baroud, et il avait l'air d'une gentillesse!!



Enfin chais pas, non? Moi je suis un fan de la première heure, donc MEGA ravie que Chester "finisse"  ::  chez Spatule!! C'est un chouchou!!! Il est tout mimi, et on dirait un petit saucisson sur les vidéos, il est tout "mééééeuh", "je peux pas, ou si, je peux quand même?" et qd il n'ose pas, il fait des câlins aux autres chats!

Je ne cesse de me tuer à répéter que les remettre dehors, ce n'est pas viable 15 ans, et surtout, qd on se foule à les sociabiliser, les comprendre, je n'ai eu que 0,05% de cas qui ont voulu ne jamais jamais être potes.

Faut dire que j'ai un entourage talentueux en sociabilisation (moi je fais fuir les sociables, je suis celle qui fait souvent les corvées véto, donc je suis une sorcière, donc ça compte pr du beurre  :: ).

----------


## lynt

Je crois que la bouille de Chester fait/faisait craquer tout le monde mais que même parmi les amoureux des animaux, il lui fallait quelqu'un de courageux d'abord (parce qu'il n'était quand même pas commode au départ le loulou et son premier accueil ne fut pas un succès, peut-être l'absence de copain chat qui sait, Arnold et les autres ont beaucoup aidé Chester je pense), d'averti et surtout avec un grand cœur, que dis-je un énorme, pour accepter de lui tendre la main ! Chester, avec sa carte de visite, n'est pas passé loin de finir sa vie dans une chatterie pour fiv, tout confort certes, mais chatterie et pas d'humain rien qu'à lui. Quand je vois ses progrès, je me dis que rien n'est jamais perdu et que la situation de départ peut bien sembler très peu encourageante, ça ne présage en rien de l'évolution du chat qui dépend vraiment des rencontres qu'il fera.

----------


## Spatule

> * on dirait un petit saucisson*  ).


 ::

----------


## Spatule

> Arnold et les autres ont beaucoup aidé Chester je pense), (...) Quand je vois ses progrès, je me dis que rien n'est jamais perdu et que la situation de départ peut bien sembler très peu encourageante, ça ne présage en rien de l'évolution du chat qui dépend vraiment des rencontres qu'il fera.


Les copains ont beaucoup aidé, même si au début il ne les copiait pas, mais ils l'ont rassuré. Et avec Basile il s'est passé un vrai truc, une vraie passion entre eux deux, il y a eu en même temps un déclic à ce moment-là et depuis Chester ne quitte pas Basile et l'imite en tout, c hyper touchant  ::  Basile le rassure vraiment  :: 

Quant aux progrès,  depuis le début quelque part au fond de moi je les attendais, je les espérais... et je suis super heureuse du Chester-saucisson tout neuf, je l'adore  ::  ::   D'ailleurs il n'a plus la même bouille je trouve,  il a l'air plus doux et plus mignon depuis qu'il est rassuré. Je me rappelle encore la toute première fois que je l'ai vu, à son arrivée chez moi un soir de juillet 2012 , fauve hurlant se jetant de toutes ses forces contre les parois de sa caisse de transport recouverte d'une couverture et je dois dire que la pensée "mon dieu mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce chat, j'ai fait une c*nnerie..." m'a traversée  :: 

Mais maintenant c'est  devenu un de mes chouchous, il est si attachant et attendrissant, et je mesure tout le chemin parcouru...  ::  ::

----------


## Spatule

J'ai l'impression de squatter le sujet  ::  
http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com...y-est-presque/

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir CHESTER venir chercher des gratouilles...
J aimerais bien moi aussi lui gratouiller sa tite tete

----------


## Lady92

Quel bonheur et que d emotions chaque fois de revenir sur ce post  ::

----------


## félie

Sa fait beaucoup de bien de lire ses nouvelles de Chester.
Je suis tellement contente pour ce petit bout.  :: 

Tom lui, je vous posterai une photo de lui dans quelques temps, vous ne le reconnaitrez plus.
Il a été chez le véto ce matin, pour un vaccin, et la véto a dit qu'il faudrait le tondre ( il a des nœuds qui ne sont plus enlevable autrement) et sa pourrait lui causer des problèmes de peaux. 
La véto à commencer à le tondre aujourd'hui ...
Sa me fait très très étrange de le voir comme sa. J'ai peur de lui faire mal en le touchant là où il y a plus de poil.

Je vous mettrais une photo de Tom dès qu'il sera complètement tondu. Là je vous laisse imaginer ce que sa peut donner, mon Minus tondu à moitié ...

----------


## GUSFA

Ne t'inquiete pas Félie,  Ewok a été tondu de moitié  cet été ( pbm diarrhée et de bourre aussi) il ressemblait à un babouin, c'était trop drôle. Ca n'avait pas l'air de le gêner et ça a vite poussé. ^^ Mais surtout, tout doux à toucher et l'envie de faire deux fois plus de papouilles!!!!  ::

----------


## félie

Han mince Ewok aussi a dû être tondu.
Sa a mit combien de temps a repoussé ?

Mon Tom ressemble à un aspirateur/ serpillière ...
Mais pour moi c'est toujours le plus beau.
Sa m'angoisse juste de devoir encore l'amener chez le véto juste pour finir de le tondre.

----------


## GUSFA

ca a mis 4 mois à repousser complément, mais déjà au bout d'un mois ça ne se voyait plus. ( j'imagine ton angoisse mais apres tu sera tranquille et son poil va repousser et il va être sublime)

----------


## SarahC

A mes contacts strasbourgeois, si vous passez par là, merci de diffuser massivement ces 2 SOS!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...ociable-86737/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...9/#post1722253

Fin du HS, mais comme ce sujet regroupe pas mal de "locaux", sait-on jamais!!!

----------


## momo

Spatule n est plus sur le forum....

----------


## lynt

Encore !  ::

----------


## momo

Pourquoi "encore"?

----------


## lynt

Parce que Spatule avait un autre compte avant.

----------


## félie

*Je trouve que depuis 2 jours mon Minus est bien bavard ( il fait des petits miaulements: en tout cas il essais).
J'ai pas l'habitude de l'entendre, donc forcément, je m'inquiète ... Et oui, inquiète un jour, inquiète toujours, je ne suis pas prête de changer.

Mais comment savoir s'il miaule parce qu'il essais de me dire qu'il a mal quelque part?

*

----------


## SarahC

Il se sent peut-être tout simplement plus à l'aise au fil du temps?
Tu as l'impression que c'est plaintif? Il ne cause pas juste "tout court"?


**************************


Sinon, pour les nostalgiques de sites en destruction  :: , voici le cru 2013 :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post1767366

----------


## félie

*Voila bien longtemps que je ne suis pas venu donner des nouvelles de mon Minus.
Je ne sais pas si certains viennent encore chercher des nouvelles des minous de ce sauvetage mais quoi qu'il en soit voilà celles de Tom.

Il va plutôt bien ( malgré la chaleur).
Ses problèmes de gingivites sont de retour, mais je les soigne du mieux que je peux. En ce moment je fais des allers et retours chez le véto pour acheter des medocs .

Minus a son petit caractère.
Quand je travaille trop et que je ne suis pas beaucoup à la maison il me le fait savoir : pipi à côté de la litière.
Au début, j'avais peur qu'il y ait un problème, mais il s'avère qu'il montrait juste qu'il voudrait que je reste un peu plus à l'appart.

Il devient de plus en plus curieux et quand je sors, regarde ce qu'il y a derrière la porte.

Au départ, il ne devait être avec moi et dans mon petit 24m2 que quelques temps ... et là c'est l'été et je me sens mal, j'ai l'impression de le priver de sa liberté, qu'il va devenir fou à rester dans mon petit appart.

Je pense déménager dans quelque chose de plus grand mais pas avant un an et en attendant j'ai vraiment peur qu'il étouffe dans mon petit espace.

Je me demandais ( pas pour tout de suite car il est de toute façon pas encore socialisé ), mais que pensez-vous des laisses pour chat ? En sachant qu'il vient de la rue ?
Pas forcément pour le promener dehors, mais dans mon immeuble j'ai un long couloir où en plus il fait frais et j'aimerais que minus puisse en profiter, mais sans la crainte qu'il s'échappe si quelqu'un arrive dans lascenseur, ou par la porte ...
*

----------


## coch

oui c'est pas mal ça, moi je laisse ouvert la nuit pour qu'ils s'habituent quelques fois, pas trop car le bruit des griffes sur les paillassons ça peut être très fort aussi......mais ils rerentrent comme des flèches au moindre bruit.....

----------


## SarahC

Je ne m'y risquerais pas.
Premièrement car une laisse est une torture pour un chat (je pense au harnais aussi) qd il ne l'a pas connu.
Ensuite car c'est un ancien chat des rues qui a mis du temps à prendre confiance et à avoir ses repères chez toi.
C'est ça qu'il considère comme sa maison maintenant. 
Et si pour X raison il t'échappe ce ne sera pas nécessairement une partie de plaisir selon la configuration (entrer ds l'appart qd le voisin ouvre, fenêtres ouvertes chez lui, ou chien ds l'appart, ou encore je ne sais quoi dans la cage d'escalier, etc.).
On a connu bcp de cas de pertes ou grosses frayeurs, j'éviterais. Car en pensant bien faire tu risques de provoquer l'inverse. Et lui donner des envies de sortir et d'espace qui n'est pas le sien risque en plus de lui donner envie de poursuivre les explorations et de manifester son mécontentement ds l'appart (pipis, grattouiller, etc.).
Par contre tu peux agrémenter son quotidien de trucs sympas, herbe à chat, grattoir, nvx jouets, et jouer, tout court. Ms ça tu dois déjà le faire. 
Attention aussi aux fenêtres en été, ne pas les ouvrir si non sécurisées, sachant que sécurisées il profitera, sans danger, donc y songer si pas encore fait.
Ton appart n'est pas grand mais pas rikiki non plus. Ce qui compte c'est les distractions, marques d'affection, petites attentions surprises (herbe, poulet rôti en extra ou d'autres choses). Et en ce moment draps mouillés accrochés aux portes pour humidifier l'appart, sols mouillés à la serpillère à l'eau claire, le caresser avec les mains mouillées mais pas trop, etc.

----------


## lynt

Je ne tenterais pas non plus, il y a sans doute des chats qui s'y font très bien mais sur un craintif qui restera toujours craintif avec les inconnus, un chat qui n'aime pas être tenu, j'imagine sa terreur de se sentir prisonnier ; il pourrait arriver à se libérer (un peu comme les fenêtres dont on pense qu'ils n'arriveront jamais à passer dans un si petit espace, ce sont des asticots, ils peuvent s'ils le veulent et s'ils n'y arrivent pas, ils peuvent se faire mal pour tenter d'y arriver). Ça me semble trop risqué pour le bénéfice à en tirer.

----------


## félie

Les jouets il en a plein, mais il ne s'y intéresse pas vraiment.
L'arbre à chat, en un an il n'y a jamais mit les pattes, donc je ne sais plus trop quoi faire pour lui éviter de sennuyer.

Sa me fait mal au coeur, de le savoir enfermé dans un petit espace, surtout pour un ancien chat des rues, à qui l'extérieur doit tout de même manqué.

Peut-être pourrais-je l'amener de temps en temps chez un ami pour des soirées car il a un grand espace et ainsi il pourrait profiter pour se dégourdir les pattes un peu. Je serais là évidemment.

 La petite crevette qui prendrait presque la pose. ::

----------


## SarahC

Il a s'habituer à plus grand et tu ne feras que rendre ton appart frustrant.

Laisse comme ça et ne te torture pas l'esprit pour rien.

----------


## gamba

Sécurise une fenêtre, il devrait apprécier  :: 
Tu as essayé les jeux de nourriture? (pipolino, funboard...) ça les distrait bien.

----------


## félie

Après maintenant plus d'un an, qu'est ce que vous pensez si lorsque je reçois des amis ceux-ci viennent avec leur toutou voir même avec leur minou pour la soirée ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je pense que ce n'est pas nécessairement utile dans le sens où il n'a pas les mêmes besoins de contacts sociaux que les humains qui ont des potes, et de mettre face à face pour une soirée des animaux, pas évident, car surtout entre chats, ça peut clasher rapidement. Je dis cela pour les fois où on fait adopter qd un chat est déjà présent, on dit tjs aux adoptants de les laisser séparés quelques jours, pour que cela se passe bien. Il pourrait vivre ces visites comme "des intrus", même si ton intention de départ est "pour lui".

----------


## félie

Oui, je n'avais pas vu cela sous cet angle. 
C'est que comme je vois que les chats de ce sauvetage semble être tellement content quand il y a un autre chat avec, que sans doute les congénères de Tom lui manque ... :: 

Sinon pendant ce temps, encore des progrès, Minou commence et termine la nuit avec moi dans le lit et plus au pied mais proche ( un peu trop proche d'ailleurs)...
... car oui il prend une place de dingue et je n'ose plus faire un mouvement car à tout moment il peut me faire une prise à la rambo et m'en coller une.
C'est encore un problème que j'ai avec minou, c'est qu'il à la la patte très facile et quand il tape il fait mal. L'autre jour il n'a pas hésité à m'en collé une au visage lorsque il a compris que sa tête était toute proche de la mienne  ::  !

----------


## SarahC

Tu es jeune et lui aussi, tu as encore le temps de lui trouver un copain plus tard, il a encore un paquet d'années devant lui.

Il faut à la fois essayer de lui dire NON qd il fait une bêtise, et essayer aussi d'observer ce qui déclenche la chose, et tenter de l'esquiver. 

Et se demander si c'est de la peur, du jeu, de la défiance, ou un peu de tout à la fois.  ::

----------


## félie

J'avoue que j'ai tellement peur que son FIV se réveil que je veux pouvoir lui offrir le meilleur tout de suite.

Parfois c'est la peur, mais parfois j'ai aussi l'impression que c'est un caprice. Je crois ( et je sais que ce n'est pas bien), mais Minus c'est un peu le petit prince ...
J'ai toujours eu ce problème avec les animaux, j'ai toujours eu du mal à m'imposer par peur d'être la méchante et donc avec le toutou chez mes parents je me souviens que quand il faisait une bêtise et qu'il se faisait gronder par mon père il venait se réfugier chez moi... et je peux vous dire que mon chien me domine.  ::  Maintenant il est vieux, il n'y a plus rien à faire, mais pour Minus se serait bien que sa ne fasse pas la même chose.

Mais de part son histoire, surtout les premiers mois, je n'osais pas gronder, faisais ( et je fais toujours tout) pour lui.  :: 

Mais sinon, il y a eu une ENORME avancé : sa y'est, après bientôt 2 ans, il vient sur le lit dormir avec moi ( bon vaut mieux pour moi que je ne bouge pas énormément) mais c'est un plaisir de m'endormir et de le savoir à côté.

----------


## GUSFA

ADOPTES!!!!!!! ::

----------


## SarahC

Excellente nouvelle car Gus et Ewok sont super fusionnels!
Et moi, les adoptions doubles, je plussoie! ;-)
Et quand on se souvient que ces deux chats étaient des sauvages qui vivaient essentiellement en sous-sol...
Une fois de plus BRAVO aux trop RARES personnes qui ne relâchent PAS les sauvages et basta, et qui ne prennent pas que les chatons et pas les adultes (ai vu des gens parler de ce sujet je ne sais plus où).
Protection animale c'est TOUS... 

Merci encore à toutes les personnes qui se sont impliquées pour ces chats. Il en reste encore bcp en périphérie de ces anciens lieux qui n'ont pas eu cette chance. Avis aux amateurs! Et belle et heureuse vie à tous les chats sauvés grâce à ce gros mouvement de solidarité généré par ce SOS!
Gus et Ewok méritent leur post dans les AVANT / APRÈS en tout cas!!
les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ça y est les jumeaux touffe sont adoptés ??  ::  c'est qui l'heureux(se) élu(e) ? JE SUIS JALOUSE A MORT

----------


## lynt

Elle-même je pense non ?  ::  En tous cas c'est ce que j'ai pensé sur le coup.

----------


## SarahC

Oui, la FA adopte Ewok et Gus.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Des news de Chester que je me permets de poster... Vous vous souvenez, le méééééééchaaaaaant, sauvaaaaaage....  :: 

Je ne fais que copier/coller le blog et les nouvelles de décembre : 
http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com/

Chester et Basile dorment, à leur habitude, ensemble sur le lit



 Dun coup, Paf, cest toujours Chester qui flanque une baffe à Basile, allez savoir pourquoi



 On se fait un peu la gueule

 

 Et quelques temps après, cest reparti exactement comme si rien ne sétait passé ♥



Et un peu avant (car Chester est si craquant qu'il est difficile de résister aux bonnes nouvelles et photos)!

http://chesteretpepere.wordpress.com/

etites photos pour dire que tout va bien   Quand ma nouvelle ( enfin, plus tellement nouvelle dailleurs )  maman aura le temps, à partir de juillet prochain daprès ce que jai  compris, parce quelle est drôlement occupée par sa formation ma maman,  elle prendra plus de photos et des petites vidéos  de moi. Elle me la  promis !
 Sur la photo en-dessous je suis sur le canapé avec Basile, Jack et  sur le coussin de Jack il y a Archibald. Plus bas je suis dans le  couloir, devant les escaliers avec Basile. Cest mon pote pour la vie  Basile
 Comme vous voyez, tout va bien pour moi. Je suis devenu très câlin,  je nai plus du tout  peur des personnes qui vivent avec moi. La nuit je  dors sur le lit de ma maman,  je lui fais des tas de câlins, et aussi  le matin dès quelle se réveille.
 Ma maman dit quon a eu de la chance tous les deux : moi, davoir été  sauvé, et elle, de mavoir rencontré. Elle est vraiment gentille ma  maman ♥
     



********************

Je copie cela encore et j'arrête!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Mais mais mais

  ::

----------


## SarahC

C'est toi qui l'avais trappé, de mémoire, et baptisé aussi, non?  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Haha j'étais là pour son trappage oui, bonjour l'air aimable du mec dans la trappe à l'époque  ::  
Par contre je crois que c'est quelqu'un de CMD qui lui avait trouvé son petit nom. Moi j'ai baptisé Ewok  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour info, Malone vient du même site, à mon avis, ils sont tous parents, les noirs et blancs (et les autres aussi...):

Malone, jeune chat noir & blanc timidou, cherche SA famille! (67)

AVANT: 



APRES:

----------


## momo

CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait  ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE  ::

----------


## SarahC

> CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE



Au final, pas un de ces sauvages, et ils l'étaient tous plus ou moins, ne l'est resté.

Avec des FA patientes, de l'amour, de l'observation, de l'écoute, eh bien ça change la vie, surtout la leur, et celles de ceux qui les ont aidés et choyés aussi, bah vi, n'oublions pas cela non plus!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ouaiiiis, trop, les sauvages, et les FIV, c'est de la sous-race, et faut les eutha ou au mieux, les relâcher, car on n'en fera jamais rien....  :: 

La preuve en image, avec Chester, le mooooonstre de méchanceté, l'un des méééééchants sauvaaaaages qui ont animés ce sujet pendant quelques mois, et dont les copains de galère continuent à subir la promiscuité, à la rue, faute de places, de sous, de gens motivés.... 




Toutes mes pensées à Chester, qui est en super forme et en bonne compagnie  ::  et à tous les chats de ce site, aux sauvés, et aussi aux défunts....  ::

----------


## lynt

::

----------


## SarahC

Merci  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et ouais comme quoi avec de la patience et de l'amour...  ::   :: 
Il en reste encore beaucoup sur le site?

----------


## SarahC

Ben pleins, oui, car ils se reproduisent, donc même s'il y a des morts, des disparus, la relève est malheureusement assurée.... Mais quand on n'a pas de solution, de FA, de fonds, ben.... C'est la lose...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Des news pas cool de Chester, vivement que ça aille mieux, pauvre bouchon..... 

​Chester le retour.... Vos avis ?

----------


## SarahC

C'est toi qui l'avais trappé, de mémoire, et baptisé aussi, non?  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Haha j'étais là pour son trappage oui, bonjour l'air aimable du mec dans la trappe à l'époque  ::  
Par contre je crois que c'est quelqu'un de CMD qui lui avait trouvé son petit nom. Moi j'ai baptisé Ewok  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour info, Malone vient du même site, à mon avis, ils sont tous parents, les noirs et blancs (et les autres aussi...):

Malone, jeune chat noir & blanc timidou, cherche SA famille! (67)

AVANT: 



APRES:

----------


## momo

CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait  ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE  ::

----------


## SarahC

> CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE



Au final, pas un de ces sauvages, et ils l'étaient tous plus ou moins, ne l'est resté.

Avec des FA patientes, de l'amour, de l'observation, de l'écoute, eh bien ça change la vie, surtout la leur, et celles de ceux qui les ont aidés et choyés aussi, bah vi, n'oublions pas cela non plus!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ouaiiiis, trop, les sauvages, et les FIV, c'est de la sous-race, et faut les eutha ou au mieux, les relâcher, car on n'en fera jamais rien....  :: 

La preuve en image, avec Chester, le mooooonstre de méchanceté, l'un des méééééchants sauvaaaaages qui ont animés ce sujet pendant quelques mois, et dont les copains de galère continuent à subir la promiscuité, à la rue, faute de places, de sous, de gens motivés.... 




Toutes mes pensées à Chester, qui est en super forme et en bonne compagnie  ::  et à tous les chats de ce site, aux sauvés, et aussi aux défunts....  ::

----------


## lynt

::

----------


## SarahC

Merci  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et ouais comme quoi avec de la patience et de l'amour...  ::   :: 
Il en reste encore beaucoup sur le site?

----------


## SarahC

Ben pleins, oui, car ils se reproduisent, donc même s'il y a des morts, des disparus, la relève est malheureusement assurée.... Mais quand on n'a pas de solution, de FA, de fonds, ben.... C'est la lose...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Des news pas cool de Chester, vivement que ça aille mieux, pauvre bouchon..... 

​Chester le retour.... Vos avis ?

----------


## SarahC

C'est toi qui l'avais trappé, de mémoire, et baptisé aussi, non?  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Haha j'étais là pour son trappage oui, bonjour l'air aimable du mec dans la trappe à l'époque  ::  
Par contre je crois que c'est quelqu'un de CMD qui lui avait trouvé son petit nom. Moi j'ai baptisé Ewok  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour info, Malone vient du même site, à mon avis, ils sont tous parents, les noirs et blancs (et les autres aussi...):

Malone, jeune chat noir & blanc timidou, cherche SA famille! (67)

AVANT: 



APRES:

----------


## momo

CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait  ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE  ::

----------


## SarahC

> CHESTER...tu as bien progressé bonhomme et ta maman a été patiente,c est tout ce qu il te fallait 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> MALONE est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE



Au final, pas un de ces sauvages, et ils l'étaient tous plus ou moins, ne l'est resté.

Avec des FA patientes, de l'amour, de l'observation, de l'écoute, eh bien ça change la vie, surtout la leur, et celles de ceux qui les ont aidés et choyés aussi, bah vi, n'oublions pas cela non plus!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ouaiiiis, trop, les sauvages, et les FIV, c'est de la sous-race, et faut les eutha ou au mieux, les relâcher, car on n'en fera jamais rien....  :: 

La preuve en image, avec Chester, le mooooonstre de méchanceté, l'un des méééééchants sauvaaaaages qui ont animés ce sujet pendant quelques mois, et dont les copains de galère continuent à subir la promiscuité, à la rue, faute de places, de sous, de gens motivés.... 




Toutes mes pensées à Chester, qui est en super forme et en bonne compagnie  ::  et à tous les chats de ce site, aux sauvés, et aussi aux défunts....  ::

----------


## lynt

::

----------


## SarahC

Merci  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et ouais comme quoi avec de la patience et de l'amour...  ::   :: 
Il en reste encore beaucoup sur le site?

----------


## SarahC

Ben pleins, oui, car ils se reproduisent, donc même s'il y a des morts, des disparus, la relève est malheureusement assurée.... Mais quand on n'a pas de solution, de FA, de fonds, ben.... C'est la lose...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Des news pas cool de Chester, vivement que ça aille mieux, pauvre bouchon..... 

​Chester le retour.... Vos avis ?

----------

